#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-03-21
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-mozillateam.log
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You do not have channel operator access to [#ubuntu-boot] 
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-server]  Ubuntu Server Discussions (development and support)
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-ops]  Welcome to #ubuntu-ops - Home of the operators for official K/X/Ed/Ubuntu channels. Questions, requests and complaints about Ubuntu related channels and their people can be filed here"
* #ubuntu-boot is desynced from anthony.freenode.net at 05:43am
<Admiral_Chicago> seems like 2.0.0.3 is out, security fixes
<Admiral_Chicago> and 1.5.0.11
<gnomefreak> so many less build-deps in iceape than firefox
<asac> really?
<gnomefreak> seems so
<asac> which ones? are not in ape which are in fox?
<gnomefreak> i used build-dep firefox anyway because im sure i will still build them but if you give me a few ill post them
<gnomefreak> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11316/
<asac> hmm
<asac> maybe some more gnome depends :)
<gnomefreak> maybe
<gnomefreak> its building without changes it looks like
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmm thats odd
<gnomefreak> its failing just like thunderbird failed
<gnomefreak> /usr/bin/ld: libxpcom_compat.so: hidden symbol `nsHashtable::Get(nsHashKey*)' isn't defined
<gnomefreak> /usr/bin/ld: final link failed: Nonrepresentable section on output
<gnomefreak> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<gnomefreak> piping it to build.log just incase now
<asac> hmm
<asac> build-essential installed?
<gnomefreak> yep
<gnomefreak> i cant paste it its onver 1 mb
<gnomefreak> over even
<gnomefreak> how do you unmount a chroot? i use sudo umount -a and said everthing is busy. i need to unmount my feisty chroot from home so i can get rid of it
<asac> umount /path/to/chroot ?
<asac> you need to unmount home from chroot ... or chroot from home?
<gnomefreak> umount: /var/chroot/feisty/: not mounted
<gnomefreak> should i add home to the end of that?
<asac> you have to identify what you want to do
<asac> or why
<asac> if you want to unmount home from within chroot
<asac> you need to add it of course
<gnomefreak> i want to delete it and not lose my home stuff
<asac> you can see all mounted by
<asac> just
<asac> mount
<asac> you can only unmount what is currently mounted
<asac> so look at output of mount
<asac> (without arguments)
<asac> gnomefreak: yeah ... you have to unmount ...home most probably
<asac> probably .../proc as well
<asac> ??
<asac> just try
<gnomefreak> i just tried proc says its busy
<asac> mount | grep feisty :)
<asac> what does it yield?
<gnomefreak> proc-chroot on /var/chroot/feisty/proc type proc (rw)
<gnomefreak> devpts-chroot on /var/chroot/feisty/dev/pts type devpts (rw)
<asac> so those
<asac> otherwise be safe and remove them from fstab then reboot :)
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak@FeistyFawn:~$ sudo umount /var/chroot/feisty/dev
<gnomefreak> umount: /var/chroot/feisty/dev: device is busy
<gnomefreak> umount: /var/chroot/feisty/dev: device is busy
<asac> ok ... i go for lunch ... try clean up /etc/fstab ... then reboot
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> mount should be gone
<asac> ok quick-lunch
* gnomefreak goes out for a bit
<asac> back from lunch
* Admiral_Chicago goes to class.
<Admiral_Chicago> be back in 14 hours
<Admiral_Chicago> err 8am - 10pm *is* 14 hours.
<Admiral_Chicago> damn.
<asac> ouch
<asac> have fun
<Admiral_Chicago> roger that
<Admiral_Chicago> afk
* gnomefreak still pissed
<gnomefreak> joejaxx: you about?
<gnomefreak> asac: on the iceape build i used dpkg-checkbuilddeps and it showed nothing that i missed. could it be the depends are wrong versions?
<gnomefreak> i got it from experimental
<gnomefreak> still getting all kind of errors setting up a feisty chroot :(
<asac> gnomefreak: don't use that
<asac> use unstable
<asac> others reported problems with experimental build as well iirc
<asac> its outdated i guess
<gnomefreak> unstable == etch?
<asac> yeah ... atm thats true
<gnomefreak> asac: problem with that is its not 1.1.1 :(
<asac> but in fact:
<asac> unstable == sid
<asac> testing == etch
<asac> stable == sarge
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> soon:
<asac> testing == lenny
<asac> stable == etch
<asac> oldstable == sarge
<gnomefreak> ill check sid than but im thinking same version
<asac> unstable == sid (always)
<asac> no
<asac> experimental has 1.1
<asac> unstable has 1.0.8
<asac> take 1.0.8 for now
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> if that still fails we have to reset assumptions :)
<gnomefreak> k ill le tyou know
<gnomefreak> all edgy gtk crashes are dupes of bug 72018? i have a gtk_style_ref   with filepicker
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 72018 in firefox "MASTER Firefox Crash [@gtk_style_realize]  [@nsFilePicker::Show] " [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/72018
<asac> can't tell without looking at specific bug
<asac> you are on feisty now?
<asac> can you please see how the backtrace looks like
<asac> if you go
<gnomefreak> not set up for retraces yet
<asac> http://www.apple.com/getamac/ads
<gnomefreak> bug 85070 da wokkies crashreport
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 85070 in firefox "firefox crashed" [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85070
<gnomefreak> i will as soon as i can
<gnomefreak> should be today :)
<asac> cool
<gnomefreak> what do you think about abive crash report?
<gnomefreak> not crashing here atm
<gnomefreak> non seem to be videos anylonger they seem to be pics only
<gnomefreak> none
<asac> no videos?
<asac> totem-mozilla installed?
<asac> probably dupe
<asac> need gtk dbg symbols
<asac> to se gtk_style_realize
<joejaxx> gnomefreak: yes i am here
<joejaxx> gnomefreak: 1.1.1 did not build for me either
<joejaxx> :)
<gnomefreak> joejaxx: ok good
<gnomefreak> i was gonna ask you to try it
<gnomefreak> 1.0.8 seems to be building fine here without changes
<gnomefreak> than i have to figure out what changes to make and make them
* gnomefreak thinks of making a debian chroot 
<asac> works fine
<gnomefreak> that way i can apt-get source and build it in buntu
<asac> i have a bunch too
<gnomefreak> ubuntu
<gnomefreak> any one i should do?
<gnomefreak> sid etch or the unstable?
<asac> unstable
<gnomefreak> repos are http://ftp.debian.org/unstable?/
<asac> no
<asac> http://ftp.us.debian.org/debian
<asac> for you i guess
<gnomefreak> ok that will make it unstable without stating it?
<asac> debchroot sid /path/to/sid/chroot
<asac> will produce sid chroot
<asac> you path unstable/sid to debootstrap
<asac> pass
<asac> :)
<asac> debootstrap sid /path/to/sid/chroot
<asac> :)
<asac> or something like that
<gnomefreak> so if i want it /var/chroot/sid i would use that for path
<asac> yes
<gnomefreak> sudo debootstrap --variant=buildd --arch i386 sid /var/chroot/sid/ http://ftp.debian.org/debian/ dont use this?
<gnomefreak> sudo debootstrap --arch i386 sid sid/ http://ftp.uk.debian.org/debian/ looks like it from wiki
* gnomefreak never used debchroot
<gnomefreak> its started. sometime in very near future im going to a freinds house to see her baby
<asac> gnomefreak: have fun :)
<gnomefreak> always :) i cant get that apple site to crash anymore but everytime you click on a video it says no video than shows you a picture
<asac> hmm
<gnomefreak> changing theme with picture loading or loaded fx doesnt crash
<asac> i see video
<gnomefreak> i didnt :(
<gnomefreak> i couldnt even right click it and open in movieplayer
<asac> then you plugin appears to be not properly set up`
<asac> ?
<asac> http://www.apple.com/getamac/ads/
<asac> maybe you need to choose a different film
<asac> (e.g. click on images below)
<gnomefreak> missing libxine-main1
<gnomefreak> asac: i tried all 4 sections of them
<gnomefreak> i also dont have flash installed
<gnomefreak> trying with libxine-main1 installed
<gnomefreak> still no crash lets try a few other things :) i heard it say hello
<gnomefreak> than it stoped
<asac> ?
<asac> 4 sections?
<asac> i don't see sections
<gnomefreak> look at the arrows besinde the videos on bottom and above the video is four dots
<gnomefreak> beside*
<gnomefreak> thereit goes
<asac> ah i see sections :)
<gnomefreak> i guess it was still hanging
<asac> yeah hangs often
<asac> have to try until it plays
<gnomefreak> but i still didnt get apport
<gnomefreak> yep sure did
<gnomefreak> it crashed
<asac> cool :)
<asac> now a backtrace and then I am happy :)
<gnomefreak> will see what apprt gives me if not good ill try to grab backtrace but they never give me bt full
<gnomefreak> its a shitty stack
<asac> ok
<gnomefreak> thread stack has nsAppStartup:Run
<asac> maybe use old then
<asac> old apport
<gnomefreak> and shell:run
<asac> how about manual debugging?
<asac> like in wiki?
<asac> with firefox-dbg
<asac> and firefox -g 2>&1 | tee ...
<asac> ?
<gnomefreak> will try
<asac> ah you need gtk dbg as well
<asac> i guess
<gnomefreak> might be a bit later for that one as i have chroot building and iceape building (alot of mem and cpu useage i would think)
<gnomefreak> yep
<asac> yes
<gnomefreak> this is  still a fairly small system atm
<asac> atm? any improvements on radar?
<gnomefreak> in the next day or so i should have everything installed again.
<gnomefreak> my net sucks or i would do it all while other things are using it
<gnomefreak> installing some now
<gnomefreak> the ones needed for backtrace including libgtk2.0-0-dbg
<gnomefreak> i also need pittis repo if you have it
<gnomefreak> about 35-40 minutes for download so i will most likely need to wait a few hours till i get home
<asac> deb http://people.ubuntu.com/~pitti/ddebs feisty main restricted universe multiverse
<gnomefreak> ty
* gnomefreak heading out to friends house now. be back later sometime. going to lunch after her house.
<asac> y cu
<asac> gnomefreak: https://code.beta.launchpad.net/~asac/firefox/trunk
<asac> you can now build trunk and run it
<asac> package is called firefox-trunk
<asac> same for binary
<asac> will install in parallel to stable firefox
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-mozillateam:asac] : Home of Ubuntu Mozilla Team - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam | Triagers read: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/States & https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/Tags | firefox trunk package in bzr: https://code.beta.launchpad.net/~asac/firefox/trunk
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-mozillateam:asac] : Home of Ubuntu Mozilla Team - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam | Triagers read: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/States & https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/Tags | firefox trunk package source: https://code.beta.launchpad.net/~asac/firefox/trunk
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-mozillateam:asac] : Home of Ubuntu Mozilla Team - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam | Triagers read: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/States & https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/Tags | firefox trunk package source: https://code.launchpad.net/~asac/firefox/trunk
<asac> guess beta is not vor anyone :)
<asac> anyone wants to help experiment with mozillateam bzr repository a bit?
<poningru> sure
<asac> hmm ... team-membership is needed for this :/
<poningru> :(
<asac> tonyyarusso: how is your work on nvu/k* going?
<gnomefreak> asac: yeah i will
<gnomefreak> asac: your the only one that can upload to that branch
<asac> yes ... its the main branch
<asac> i want to setup a mozillateam branch as well
<asac> where you can do changes which i can pull in to main branch
<asac> actually, I am unsure, if it can be named the same way or if it needs to be named mt-trunk
<asac> but i guess trunk is fine
<asac> maybe you want to clone my branch and push it to mozillateam?
<asac> then i tell you what to change ... which i can then cherry-pick :)
<asac> i had problems do push with old bzr
<asac> so better use most recent one right from the beginnning
<gnomefreak> not usre how to set one up (i havent used bzr but a few times to download bughelper)
<asac> you know if anyone else has *some* experience with bzr in team?
<gnomefreak> ok iceape built fine without changes now i just have to figure out what i need to change to make it ubuntus
<asac> yeah :)
<gnomefreak> asac: david maybe crimsun im sure does
<gnomefreak> joejaxx: might. but ubugtu knows more about bzr than me :)
<asac> hehe
<asac> yes
<asac> anyway, you can clone :) ... so you can probably build the trunk package for yourself now :)
<gnomefreak> ok im gonna try to get the backtrace but no promises for tonight if it fails to get a stack
<gnomefreak> :/
<gnomefreak> ok thats started. now for backtrace
<gnomefreak> asac: do you have my personal package site link?
<asac> hmmm
<asac> somewhere :)
<gnomefreak> oh i got it
<gnomefreak> first try too
<joejaxx> nice
<gnomefreak> asac: the trunk is source right? you cant upload .debs to bzr?
<asac> no
<asac> i could ... but thats not the idea :)
<gnomefreak> ok so i can build it from that pckage good :)
<asac> its simple
<asac> just clone
<asac> then dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot
<asac> done
<asac> it contains the upstream tarball
<asac> dunno if that is a good idea on the long run
<gnomefreak> how would i clone it?
<asac> for trunk package there should be something like "do build latest from CVS"
<asac> go to the branch page
<asac> in launchpad
<asac> there should be instructions
<asac> bzr clone http://url/to/repo
<asac> bzr clone https://url/to/repo
<asac> i guess
<asac> you find the branch
<asac> through firefox product
<asac> it is a firefox product branch
<asac> basically its the same as for bughelper :)
<asac> try: clone http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~asac/firefox/trunk firefox-trunk-gnomefreak
<asac> aeh
<asac> bzr clone http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~asac/firefox/trunk firefox-trunk-gnomefreak
<asac> of course :)
<gnomefreak> ok its working i think
<gnomefreak> opera 9.20 is pretty nice :)
<asac> :) blame on you
<asac> and of course shame :)
<gnomefreak> :)
<gnomefreak> i need it to test ff crash
<gnomefreak> i cant get teh sob to die'
<asac> you  have to play movies
<asac> if they don't play it won't crash ;)
<gnomefreak> they are playing
<gnomefreak> atleast part of it
<asac> hmmm ... i guess you will do it :)
<asac> just try a few times :)
<gnomefreak> yeah i may have to re run it a few times (log is getting big
<gnomefreak> oh bad very very bad
<gnomefreak> i have all black screen now had to use alt+tab to get terminal back
<gnomefreak> got rid of it
<gnomefreak> omfg
<gnomefreak> this is sad
<gnomefreak> lol sob
<gnomefreak> it wont crash with gdb running but crashes its ass off normally
<asac> heisenbug :)
<asac> hmm
<gnomefreak> cant get it to crash at all under gdb
<gnomefreak> without it i can crash it pretty much whenever i want
<gnomefreak> threadstack is helpfull but stacktrace is not
<gnomefreak> asac: do i unpack the tar and build like normal? with the clone i got a debian dir and the tar.bz2
<asac> just run dpkg-buildpackage inside it for now
<asac> no need to untar et al
<asac> you might want to tar up a orig.tar.gz ... but that does not matter if you produce binary packages
<gnomefreak> cant run it in debian dir
<gnomefreak> or should i run it in firefox-branch-gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> s/branch/trunk
<gnomefreak> you have 2 cdbs depends
<gnomefreak> Unmet build dependencies: cdbs (>= 0.4.23-1.1) cdbs (>= 0.4.27-1)
<gnomefreak> they are kind of redundant seeing as >=0.4.23-1.1 has 0.4.27-1 in the scope
<gnomefreak> its building but i wasnt sure why cdbs 2xs
<asac> yeah
<asac> anyway
<asac> one install is enough
<asac> its a bug
<gnomefreak> pittis repo work for anyone?
<gnomefreak> i cant grab packages :(
<gnomefreak> tryonh update again
<gnomefreak> tring*
<gnomefreak> ots working :(
<asac> i think the apport retraces are still worth nothing :(
<asac> hmm
<gnomefreak> feisty ones arnt. but with edgy i think its more of the non supported shit that is out there for fx
<asac> its wierd for amd64 we get somehow good looking retraces
<asac> but they don't look right anyway
<asac> i have one where the stacktrace was produced with debug symbols, so i can compare ... result of apport retrace vs. real result
<asac> so lets see :)
<gnomefreak> can we add firefox-dbg when installing firefox? that will cut down on the bs
<asac> haha
<asac> no its a bandwidth thing
<asac> you cannot require everyone to download dbgsym
<gnomefreak> ah
<asac> otherwise retracing could be done on client
<gnomefreak> i think it would save space that way apport wouldnt have to be installed and all its depedns
<asac> if it could save space it would never be more than 50M which is size of -dbg
<asac> and adding this policy would mean -dbg package for anything
<gnomefreak> oh
<gnomefreak> that could get ugly
<gnomefreak> maybe add it to suggested packages?
<gnomefreak> still only helps for kde
<gnomefreak> ok i just did it again
<gnomefreak> its too easy to do without running gdb
<gnomefreak> i will try later im going to eat dinner
<asac> k
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-03-22
<gnomefreak> frigging firefox and printing sucks ass
<gnomefreak> it skipped a while middle section that didnt fit on page one but didnt print on page 2 :(
<asac> printing on trunk build?
<asac> or standard`
<asac> ?
<gnomefreak> standrd
<gnomefreak> standard even
<gnomefreak> it built :)
<gnomefreak> im gonna assume trunk has conflicts <=firefox-2.99....
<gnomefreak> this is weird. i built trunk but not sure where the binaries are.
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak@FeistyFawn:~/firefox-trunk-gnomefreak$ ls
<gnomefreak> build-tree  firefox-2.99+1-3.0a.20070201.tar.bz2
<gnomefreak> debian      firefox-2.99+1-3.0a.20070201.tar.bz2.cdbs-config_list
<gnomefreak> build-tree and the cdbs-config_list are the only new files/dirs
<gnomefreak> maybe i should build it with -b?
<asac> you can install trunk in parallel
<asac> yes
<asac> this is all fine
<asac> you should have .debs lying around
<asac> in your home
<asac> gnomefreak: ^^^
<gnomefreak> oh home
<asac> as always
<gnomefreak> yes i do :)
<asac> its in the directory above
<asac> new firefox package just has a clean layout
<gnomefreak> you can install trunk and standard?
<asac> yes
<gnomefreak> sweet
<asac> you cannot run at the same time
<asac> as they share profiles
<asac> maybe i will change that at some points
<gnomefreak> thats fine. how do i run one over the other?
<asac> was not sure if you want too independent profiles or one
<gnomefreak> one is fine
<asac> you stop one and start the other
<asac> should be in gnome menu
<gnomefreak> oh cool
<gnomefreak> ok let me reboot and ill attempt it
<asac> already installed firefox-trunk_*deb ?
<asac> already installed firefox-trunk_*deb ?
<gnomefreak> no
<gnomefreak> kernel update
<gnomefreak> brb
<asac> ah
<gnomefreak> sweet i love it :)
<asac> great :) ... so it works ;)
<gnomefreak> you named it Gran Paradisco?
<gnomefreak> yep works
<asac> no ... thats the official unofficial branding
<gnomefreak> ah
<asac> e.g. random build: "Minefield"
<asac> unofficial build (e.g. for beta/alpha: Gran Paradiso)
<asac> will change after firefox 3 is out
<asac> mozilla said it would be ok to use unofficial branding
<gnomefreak> cool
<gnomefreak> do you want me to host these so people dont have to build
<asac> dunno ... you can if you want  :) ... at some points i will do something automated that builds packages for everything that is bzr hosted
<gnomefreak> ok yeah ill do it for now :)
<gnomefreak> for the team i think
<asac> after feisty package will go to universe ... however i really would like to let team members become familiar with build packages
<asac> and applying/testing/checkin-in patches
<asac> so since building package is simple atm
<asac> we can use that to get others started
<gnomefreak> good point
<asac> e.g. by providing easy docs
<gnomefreak> that works
<asac> instead of binary packages
<gnomefreak> easy docs :(
<asac> ;)
<asac> just short instructions
<asac> like:
<asac> clone repo: blablabla
<asac> build package: blablabla :)
<asac> update upstream tarball: /this and that and those actions/
<asac> i think that would be good enough so everybody can do it
<gnomefreak> ok i like that idea
<gnomefreak> fairly easy just time consuming
<asac> to build?
<gnomefreak> yeah
<asac> should be a background thing :)
<asac> everyday, do your daily build :)
<gnomefreak> everyday?
<asac> of course only when there are updates in repo
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> ah
<gnomefreak> ok
<gnomefreak> just ping when they are ready :)
<asac> thats why daily build :)
<asac> try update ... if nothing ...no build
<asac> otherwise build :)
<asac> of course, this is rather optimal case :)
<gnomefreak> how do i update? if its not in repos
<gnomefreak> if its in bzr?
<asac> you have bzr cloned
<asac> in that you can just say
<asac> hmm
* asac not yet familiar with bzr syntax
<asac> maybe just bzr merge
<asac> what happens if you run that?
<asac> please post output :)
<gnomefreak> looks good
<asac> how?
<asac> no changes?
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak@FeistyFawn:~/firefox-trunk-gnomefreak$ bzr merge
<gnomefreak> Merging from remembered location http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~asac/firefox/trunk/
<gnomefreak> Nothing to do.
<asac> yes good
<asac> thats fine
<gnomefreak> you have to be cd'ed into the clone :)
<asac> cool
<asac> i haven't cloned, thats why i couldn't try :)
<asac> yeah ... thats how you see that there are changes
<asac> for now there will be changes regularaly
<asac> in addition i will setup a similar package for 2.0.0 branch as soon as feisty is shaken out
<asac> -trunk package is for the cool factor, while 2.0.0 branch will be used to test new things (e.g. in mozillateam maintained branch) ... and to release (e.g. in ubuntu-core-dev branch)
<gnomefreak> asac: each update to bzr update have to rebuild?
<asac> gnomefreak: its all voluntary :) ... you can decide on your own if you want to try :) ... anyway, if your question is if its worth to respin, then yes.
<asac> I will usually only checkin things that are good for testing
<asac> at least i try
<gnomefreak> i mean to obtain latest build need to update bzr and respin
<asac> yes
<asac> its simple like that
<gnomefreak> cool :)
<asac> patching is done by patches in debian/patches
<asac> by we use quilt, so you can easily edit things in built-tree/mozilla
<asac> to test and update patches afterwards
<asac> its pretty nice :) ... but i think you will only see if you do new patches.
<asac> but you might see how minimalistic debian/rules now is
<asac> compared to old one
<gnomefreak> i will take a look at them in morning its getting late  for you too btw
<asac> yes :)
<asac> anyway, have all the time in the world :) ... just another milestone hanging over me :-P
<asac> tomorrow i have to push security updates :)
<asac> e.g. 2.0.0.3
<asac> sad that feisty has to wait till friday
<asac> at least
<gnomefreak> yeah
<asac> ok night :)
<gnomefreak> new kernel was updated today so they should be all go now
<gnomefreak> night
<asac> hopefully
<asac> want final changes to land :)
<gnomefreak> :) they will i hope soon
<asac> yes ... but after beta :(
<asac> but lets see how many crashes come out in beta
<asac> lets hope that we all can retrace then
<asac> ok bye
<tonyyarusso> asac: waiting on a flippin' tarball...don't know where he went :S
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-mozillateam.log
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You do not have channel operator access to [#ubuntu-boot] 
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-server]  Ubuntu Server Discussions (development and support)
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-ops]  Welcome to #ubuntu-ops - Home of the operators for official K/X/Ed/Ubuntu channels. Questions, requests and complaints about Ubuntu related channels and their people can be filed here"
* #ubuntu-boot is desynced from anthony.freenode.net at 05:13am
* mode/#ubuntu-mozillateam [+o hjmf]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-mozillateam [-o hjmf]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-mozillateam [+o hjmf]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-mozillateam [-o hjmf]  by ChanServ
<Admiral_Chicago> working on that ops I see...lol
<Admiral_Chicago> time for me to go to bed...
<hjmf> :D
<gnomefreak> asac: didnt you make the changes to bug 91798 already? or are we waiting for 2.0.0.3/4?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 91798 in firefox "Default Ubuntu home page concealed by Firefox welcome" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91798
<asac> will be in 2.0.0.3
<gnomefreak> asac: also bug 94392
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 94392 in firefox "Broken URL in /etc/firefox/firefoxrc" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94392
<gnomefreak> asac: does deb http://ftp.us.debian.org/debian sid main look right for sid repos?
* gnomefreak cant remember what repos for sid
<gnomefreak> trunk is borked :(
<gnomefreak> asac: the google search in the tool bar doesnt work. seems like its missing the search engine totally
<gnomefreak> fixed the repos but still search == borked
<gnomefreak> (Sid)I have no name!@FeistyFawn:~$
<gnomefreak> lol
<joejaxx> gnomefreak: that looks right
<joejaxx> gnomefreak: :)
<gnomefreak> :) i fixed it but i though it was funny it said i have no name :)
<joejaxx> :P
<gnomefreak> i love this build but i want google to work :(
<gnomefreak> joejaxx: you already made the changes to iceape 1.0.8 for fluxbuntu right?
<asac> gnomefreak: you have to add a user
<asac> in chroot
<gnomefreak> i did :)
<asac> same name as the one you use in main system
<asac> :)
<asac> ah
<asac> bot reads top-down :)
<gnomefreak> yep i skipped all that section by mistake
<asac> changes for fluxbuntu?
<gnomefreak> for iceape
<asac> what kind are those?
<gnomefreak> he was gonna customize it for it (home page, things like that)
<asac> ah
<asac> joejaxx: how will you do this?
<asac> want to discuss?
<gnomefreak> i have this strange feeling its not gonna be easy for me to do but willing to try
<gnomefreak> yay martin got to my apport bugs i think
<gnomefreak> well damn
<gnomefreak> thats not helpfull at all
<gnomefreak> <insert very very bad word here and screem it>
<gnomefreak> anyone have a 32 bit fx crash i can borrow for a few?
<gnomefreak> asac: see bug 89916 bug 91054 and bug 92739 let me know what you think about them. they are apport bugs
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 89916 in apport "[Feisty] apport-retrace fails to retrace bugs." [Low,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89916
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 91054 in firefox "[Feisty FireFox crashed [@gtk_style_realize] " [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91054
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 92739 in apport "[apport]  apport-retrace crashed with error in unpack()" [Medium,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92739
<asac> bug 91054 can be closed then
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 91054 in firefox "[Feisty FireFox crashed [@gtk_style_realize] " [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91054
<asac> dunno about last one
<gnomefreak> looks like the newest apport in feisty is grabbing alot more -dbgsym than before. it used to only grab a couple <=6 its grabbing >17
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-mozillateam.log
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You do not have channel operator access to [#ubuntu-boot] 
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-server]  Ubuntu Server Discussions (development and support)
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-ops]  Welcome to #ubuntu-ops - Home of the operators for official K/X/Ed/Ubuntu channels. Questions, requests and complaints about Ubuntu related channels and their people can be filed here"
* #ubuntu-boot is desynced from anthony.freenode.net at 05:07pm
<gnomefreak> asac: if you have a feisty report that needs a new retrace on 386 let me know i want to try this out. this bug its doing very very good
<gnomefreak> thats weird. i get the dpkg error still but the report came out great. it looks like i will be doing feisty retraces again :)
<asac> cool
<asac> look at those that apport service did
<asac> they are all messed up :)
<gnomefreak> i will try. so far one report turned out good :)
<gnomefreak> is there a way to search for those?
* gnomefreak needs to get command from hjmf wher ethe full log is seperate than the stack and thread
<hjmf> gnomefreak: hi
<hjmf> what command?
<hjmf>  sed -n '/^Stacktrace:/,/^ThreadStacktrace:/ {s/^Stacktrace:/--- stack trace ---/;s/^ThreadStacktrace:/--- end of stack trace ---/g;p}' retraced.crash > retraced_Stacktrace.txt
<hjmf> sed -n '/^ThreadStacktrace:/,$ {p}' retraced.crash > retraced_Thread_Stacktrace.txt
<hjmf> ... or the one that uploads them back to launchpad?
<hjmf> where retraced.crash is the output from apport-retrace
<gnomefreak> ok that is way too much work per bug
<hjmf> it is for the first bug, but not for the rest of them
<hjmf> anyhow for edgy retraces apport-unpack works the same and generates separated Stacktrace and ThreadStacktrace files
<gnomefreak> yeah i was thinking feisty
<hjmf> ...ops, then for feistys
<hjmf> sed -n '/^--- stack/,/--- thread/ {s/--- thread/--- end of/;p}' retrace.out > retraced_Stacktrace.txt
<hjmf> sed -n '/^--- thread/,$ {p}' retrace.out > retraced_Thread_Stacktrace.txt
<hjmf> ... it's what I use
<hjmf> dirty but works
<hjmf> gnomefreak: Ive already retraced bug #94812
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 94812 in firefox "Firefox crash after attempt to install flash plugin (dup-of: 72018)" [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94812
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 72018 in firefox "MASTER Firefox Crash [@gtk_style_realize]  [@nsFilePicker::Show] " [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/72018
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> i marked wrong bug i think
<hjmf> k
<gnomefreak> libgcc1-dbgsym libnspr4-dbgsym libnss3-dbgsym are the packages causing dpkg failure
<hjmf> failure?
<hjmf> ok
<hjmf> ... have you seen my script
<hjmf> it forces the installation of those packages
<gnomefreak> yeah
<gnomefreak> i using new apport atm sinc ei got a great report out of it and seeing if i can still
<hjmf> k
<hjmf> gnomefreak: ive assigned you bug #94797 for retrace
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 94797 in firefox "broken package warning at start up" [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94797
<gnomefreak> k
<hjmf> the reporter has uploaded the crash report
<gnomefreak> ty ill look at it
<gnomefreak> should have edgy chroot set up today
<hjmf> k
<gnomefreak> hjmf: can you try to retrace bug 90175 please apport is just hanging not doing nothing
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 90175 in xorg "vesa driver used instead of radeon for R300" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90175
<gnomefreak> oops
<gnomefreak> not that one
<gnomefreak> nevermind
<gnomefreak> wth is http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/python/python-launchpad-bugs
<hjmf> its a cool library
<AlexLatchford> finally have rebuilt my system
<gnomefreak> click on that link it gives you 406
<AlexLatchford> gnomefreak: http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/b/bughelper/python-launchpad-bugs_0.1.3_all.deb
<AlexLatchford> if you want a cop
<gnomefreak> i got it already ty though. on the link i gave you have to click one of the html links to get to it
<gnomefreak> did everyone build thier firefox3.0 yet?
<gnomefreak> :)
<gnomefreak> what package includes less?
<gnomefreak>  search bleh | less doesnt work but | more does
<hjmf> less <- it has its own package
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<hjmf> Admiral_Chicago: I'm taking bug #91584 for retrace (was assigned to you)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 91584 in firefox "Crashed while opening an eBay link in a new tab" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91584
<hjmf> ... done
<joejaxx> gnomefreak: i did not :\
<gnomefreak> yep i saw
<gnomefreak> oops
<gnomefreak> joejaxx: did not what?
<gnomefreak> change ape?
<joejaxx> i did not compile firefox 3.0 yet :P
<gnomefreak> ah
<gnomefreak> its in a branch and easy to do :)
<joejaxx> where is the branch?
<joejaxx> i would like to compile it :)
<gnomefreak> best part it adds its own menu entry so you can run both not at same time though
<gnomefreak> joejaxx: /topic :)
<joejaxx> ohh :) lol
<gnomefreak> i have instructions on cloning it and building it just havent paged it yet
<joejaxx> oh ok
<joejaxx> hmm
<joejaxx> gnomefreak: it says it is not a branch
<gnomefreak> bzr clone http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~asac/firefox/trunk firefox-trunk-gnomefreak  *** To clone BZR branch ***  *HINT* replace gnomefreak with your info
<gnomefreak> i just did this last night it better still be a branch
<joejaxx> ah
<joejaxx> bazaar.lp.net
<joejaxx> the topic says code.lp.net
<gnomefreak> oh we can fix that in a bit
<joejaxx> ok
<joejaxx> :)
<gnomefreak> than jsut cd into firefox-trunk-* and build it with dpkg-buildpackage :)
<gnomefreak> asac: when you get back ping me. pitti asked us to make apport hook on flash.
<gnomefreak> hjmf: are you still around?
<gnomefreak> oh wait nevermind i think i know what i can do
<joejaxx> ok build time
<joejaxx> :)
<hjmf> gnomefreak: yes?
<gnomefreak> i was gonna ask wher eyou got the apport packages but apport-gtk wont help me anyway
<hjmf> http://mirror.linux.org.mt/mirror/ubuntu/pool/ its a mirror that stores several version of each package
<gnomefreak> ty
<hjmf> I'll be afk for a while
* gnomefreak also afk for a while
<joejaxx> gnomefreak: how much space is required to build firefox?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-03-23
<asac> joejaxx: about 3g i guess
<asac> gnomefreak: lets talk tomorrow about the pitti thing. Not sure what he wants us to do from reading the log :)
<tonyyarusso> There was a "thing"?
<asac> thing?
<asac> ah :)
<asac> yeah in log ... gnomefreak toled me that pitti wanted us to do something ... so I called it "thing"
<Admiral_Chicago> are we in trouble :(
<Admiral_Chicago> lol
<tonyyarusso> gotcha
<asac> i have no troubles :) ... just tired.
<asac> ok night all
<Admiral_Chicago> night
<Admiral_Chicago> who is the one that can help me with retraces in Feisty?
<Admiral_Chicago> gnomefreak: can you ?
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago: i can but hjmf is better than me at them
<gnomefreak> no me and asac are in trouble everyone else is safe :(
<Admiral_Chicago> oh nose....
<Admiral_Chicago> what happened
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago: its a flash and apport thing
<gnomefreak> gonne work on a hook for it
<Admiral_Chicago> actually, speaking of which, I think I made sebastian bacher mad at me
<Admiral_Chicago> triaging incorrectly...
<Admiral_Chicago> a lot of bugs.
<Admiral_Chicago> a lot.
<gnomefreak> eh
<Admiral_Chicago> gnomefreak: am i wrong on this Bug #85763
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 85763 in metacity "[apport]  metacity crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85763
<Admiral_Chicago> i think I may be (and probably am wrong)
<gnomefreak> looking and hes most likely not mad but he gets agrevated sometimes
<Admiral_Chicago> yea i know, i just want to make sure I'm triaging correctly
<Admiral_Chicago> i'd rather learn i'm doing it wrong and learn to do it correctly
<gnomefreak> i think what he means is the coredump is giving wrong values (not unusable) in the sense me nad yuo would think. i wouldnt worry too much about it right now. metacity and other things are nothing like firefox so you kind of have to get used to them.
<Admiral_Chicago> blah okay
<Admiral_Chicago> i thought that with a new kernel in Feisty, a new crash report would be useable
<gnomefreak> it would be if he thinks he can do something with that one thats fine
<gnomefreak> s/be if/ be, but if
<gnomefreak> bug 1
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 1 in ichthux "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmm
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago: easiest way to retrace feisty "sudo apport-retrace -v -d 88888 2>&1 | tee retrace.log" replace 88888 with just the number of the bug. and make sure you have everything you would need to retrace it. you normally wont know until you try it once the warnings will tell you what your missing. ignore the /var/cache/flashplugin-nonfree/libflash.so --ignore. you wont get dbg or dbgsym packages for that. but you need to h
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago: also depends on version of apport and how the bug is laid out. is everything seperate on bug or 1 totel crash file
<Admiral_Chicago> right. i'm thinking of looking at that wiki again, i got lost at one point of it
<Admiral_Chicago> bbl
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago: dont use the wiki for feisty it has changed too much
<gnomefreak> i havent figured out the easiest best way
<gnomefreak> night
<poningru> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/feisty-changes/2007-March/006546.html
<poningru> [23:33:59]  <Lucy> <khc> I mean when the font "sans-serif" is requested, how does firefox pick which font to use
<poningru> [23:33:59]  <Lucy> <khc> which font in that family
<poningru> [23:33:59]  <Lucy> <khc> It doesn't seem to use the ordering in fontconfig
<poningru> anyone?
<tonyyarusso> poningru: I think it's defined within FF
<tonyyarusso> maybe not, nvm
<poningru> do you know?
<poningru> asac: ping
<gnomefreak> grrrrrr
<Admiral_Chicago> whats the issue?
<gnomefreak> im still awake
<gnomefreak> its almost 3am
<Admiral_Chicago> same here
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm going to hang out
<Admiral_Chicago> see ya
<gnomefreak> asac: pitti > gnomefreak: I just committed support for  "UnsupportableReason: <text>" to apport
<gnomefreak> asac: Fujitsu > pitti: Where does that go?
<gnomefreak> 04:00 <           pitti > Fujitsu: into the crash report file in /var/crash;  intended to be set in a package hook
<gnomefreak> 04:00 <         Fujitsu > Ah.
<gnomefreak> 04:01 <           pitti > Fujitsu: the idea is: check report['ProcMaps']  for  libflashplugin.so, and if so, set  report['UnsupportableReason']  = _('Flash is b0rked  blabla')
<gnomefreak> so im assuming he did it for us so we dont have to?
<asac> hmm
<asac> can't tell
<asac> better go to sleep gnomefreak  :)
<asac> i will find out ;)
<gnomefreak> ok ty. i havent slept yet but i will in the next hour or so
<gnomefreak> asac: bug 88730 looks like colorzilla can you please confirm that when you get a chance?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 88730 in firefox "[feisty]  Firefox Crashed " [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88730
<gnomefreak> i hate to say it but it looks like newest apport is doing good on feisty ones thats 2 that ive gotten good ones on
<asac> hmm
<asac> i tried to setup a new feisty chroot
<asac> now apport-retrace
<asac> has problems to install dbgsym packages
<asac> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<asac>   libnss3-dbgsym: Depends: libnss3 (= 2.0.0.2+1-0ubuntu1) but 2:1.firefox2.0.0.2+1-0ubuntu1 is installed.
<asac>   libgcc1-dbgsym: Depends: libgcc1 (= 4.1.2-0ubuntu4) but 1:4.1.2-0ubuntu4 is installed.
<asac>   libnspr4-dbgsym: Depends: libnspr4 (= 2.0.0.2+1-0ubuntu1) but 2:1.firefox2.0.0.2+1-0ubuntu1 is installed.
<asac> yeah its colorzilla
<asac> gnomefreak: did you get past that point (e.g. package dependencies?)
<asac> ?
<gnomefreak> yeah i noticed that issue also
<gnomefreak> i did yesterday i just dont remember how :(
<asac> stil you can retrace?
<gnomefreak> or did i skip them
<gnomefreak> libnss3: Installed: 2:1.firefox2.0.0.2+1-0ubuntu1
<gnomefreak> so i think i was able to just leave them alone. you can try apt-get -f install but iirc it didnt help
<asac> hmm
<asac> how?
<asac> for me apport-retrace bails out
<gnomefreak> you using sudo? with newest apport?
<asac> hmm
<asac> i am root in chroot
<gnomefreak> for feisty are you using #apport-retrace -s -v -u bug# 2>&1 | tee retrace.log? and what is the error?
<asac> what does -u do?
<gnomefreak> unpack only dont set up
<gnomefreak> something like that
<asac> hmm
<asac> now i don't get the error anymore
<asac> i ran apport-retrace -s bug# before
<gnomefreak> -u, --unpack-only     Only unpack the additionally required packages, do not configure them; purge packages again after retracing
<gnomefreak> pitti told me on one of the many apport bugs i filed to use -u see if it still happens so i have been using it
<gnomefreak> does this look ok(when you get a chance) http://librarian.launchpad.net/6718918/Stacktrace
<asac> hmm
<asac> funny thing is
<asac> after using -u once
<asac> i don't get the same problem as before anymore
<asac> anyway ... its just garbage ... e.g. what is produced as trace
<asac> --- stack trace ---
<asac> #0  0x00002af41d0c30a0 in ?? ()
<asac> --- thread stack trace ---
<gnomefreak> what bug?
<asac> for Bug 86277
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 86277 in firefox "[feisty]  Firefox Crashed x86_64" [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86277
<gnomefreak> damn
<gnomefreak> i dont have 64
<asac> i think we should close that one
<asac> no way to get a better trace apparently
<gnomefreak> i would ask him to backtrace it or steps to repro it other than that there isnt anything we can do but close
<asac> lets just close
<asac> then
<asac> asking users to retrace if we don't know on our own how to do it won't help a lot
<gnomefreak> trrue
<asac> have you ever seen apport retracing dropping a useful retrace?
<asac> e.g. the service
<asac> is beta out?
<gnomefreak> not sure about beta. and i have retraced some nice ones the past 24 hours. some 64bits the stack that is uploaded for feisty sometimes have good ones
<asac> yeah ... some look somehow ok
<gnomefreak> there are a few things we need to think about. we need a list of all dapper crashes for fx and tb. sinse we cant retrace them i would think check them see if anything helpfule from bug buddy if not find out if repro on edgy if so retrace them or if not close them
<gnomefreak> not sure how to get a list of dapper crashes
<gnomefreak> ok i just retraced one of the gtk_defaultbackground ones and it is correct stack and thread. another great output of one
<gnomefreak> bug 90583 is the one
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 90583 in firefox "Firefox crashes on opening pdf" [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90583
<gnomefreak> i just uploaded my .log file to it
<gnomefreak> ok now its uploaded :(
<asac> Bug 93762 ... can be closed i guess :)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 93762 in firefox "Firefox crashed on feisty" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93762
<gnomefreak> i agree
<asac> hmm ... again there is a user that complains about launchpad not accepting crash reports
<asac> is that really the case? e.g. maybe there is a constraint for attachments?
<gnomefreak> asac: i think its they are too big for users connection (or they kill it maybe due to it takes too long)
<asac> i thought that too initially
<asac> but the more i read the comments, the more i guess there might be indeed a constraint
<gnomefreak> i have uploaded huge crash reports in past they take forever but ive done it
<asac> how huge?
<gnomefreak> maybe. would need to talk to #launchpad
<gnomefreak> 25mb
<gnomefreak> give or take
<asac> Yeah, I realize that the small report is pretty useless.  How should I get
<asac> the complete report to you guys?  Launchpad would not accept the file, maybe
<asac> because it's around 30 MB or so...
<gnomefreak> well after what happened to my home dir i wont be accepting them by email. maybe we need to set up a site or something to take them?
<gnomefreak> maybe a wiki wiht a table for them to fill out? (name date bug# file)  but i dont think wiki is the best to try that with
<gnomefreak> try taring it or zipping it to save 10mb or so?
<asac> don't think it helps
<asac> coredump is already gzipped
<gnomefreak> something to talk to LP and pitti about maybe see if there is something else we can do
<asac> i asked on launchpad
<asac> #launchpad
<asac> lets see
<gnomefreak> i see
<asac> oh i am sooo tired
<asac> i currently experiment how to survive a day without coffee
<gnomefreak> i have one im downloading that is 30mb
<gnomefreak> bug 90891
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 90891 in firefox "firefox crashes" [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90891
<asac> hmm
<asac> ever downloaded one that is about 35mb?
<gnomefreak> ah he didnt upload to LP though
<asac> ah
<gnomefreak> I can't upload the file here (I don't know why) so I've stored it in my web space. The adress is: http://frank95com.homelinux.com/pub/media/other/_usr_lib_firefox_firefox-bin.1000.crash
<asac> yes
<asac> lets bug lp folks
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> pastebin.ca allows uploads but they restrict them to like 100kb
<asac> usually every webapp where you can upload to has some constraint
<asac> however, i don't know what size it is for launchpad
<gnomefreak> i think im gonna start marking the background ones as dupes as soon i as remember the one i got great stack on for it
<gnomefreak> or not since i cant find it :(
<gnomefreak> well if ther eis no limit what are people getting errors
<gnomefreak> ok last retrace than im goin gto bed. im getting tired and its almost 7am
<gnomefreak> asac: i made bug 90583 master of gtk_style_apply_default_background
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 90583 in firefox "MASTER Firefox crashes  [@gtk_style_apply_default_background] " [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90583
<gnomefreak> its feisty bug and since we dont know anything about it atm im going through email cause i saw a crap load of them iirc
<gnomefreak> since the new totem has fixed most of the edgy bugs in feisty im going to assume this is different for now.
<gnomefreak> night
<asac> gnomefreak: ok ... so this is a new top-crash for us
<asac> we need to find way to reproduce
<asac> wo i can work on a fix
<asac> or better find fix upstream :)
<asac> hmmm Bug 94921
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 94921 in firefox "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94921
<asac> apport did his best, but not suceeded :)
<asac> hjmf: Bug 94861
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 94861 in firefox "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Medium,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94861
<asac> maybe installing that extension hels?
<asac> hjmf: however, where can one get that? Its a native extension and thus if its free-software we should add it to ubuntu archives
<asac> i asked the author :)
<hjmf> asac: hi! about bug 94921
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 94921 in firefox "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94921
<hjmf> im going to retrace it but I bet that is flashplayer
<hjmf> ... Ive lost my bet :/
<hjmf> I cannot get a better retrace. I've asked the reporter for additional info about the crash
<asac> ok
<asac> ok incompatible allpeers extension causing crashes is now a new master bug ... there appear to be plenty of those.
<asac> bug 95091 it is
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 95091 in firefox "MASTER incompatible native extension: allpeers" [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95091
<asac> ok i have resurrected a few about this that have previously been rejected
<hjmf> noticed, Ive marked the one I retraced as dup of new master
<asac> good ... if its allpeers its a safe bet :)
<asac> the new master needs someone to take care ... so if anyone likes to communicate with upstream authors, its probably the right bug.
<asac> maybe I should assign it to DFarning?
<hjmf> sure he is the guy
<asac> i am pretty bad at it :( ... i even dropped the ball on colorzilla ... i think I should ping him as he wanted to release under GPL
<hjmf> ... he seems to like those things :)
<asac> so we can package it
<hjmf> I have to confess that I've never tried those extensions...
* hjmf thinks that firefox already does what it has to do
<hjmf> :)
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: why do we need bug#95091
<Admiral_Chicago> bug 95091
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 95091 in firefox "MASTER incompatible native extension: allpeers" [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95091
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: look at the bug ... there are duplicates already
<Admiral_Chicago> Allpeers is a closed source (moving to open source) extension that isn't in the repos though
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: though its not exactly our problem we should try to shake things out ... we should at least contact author and ask him to open-source it
<asac> :)
<asac> if possible
<asac> colorzilla author will open his source after i discussed this with him :)
<Admiral_Chicago> there was an announcement about moving it to open source, but open source doesn't mean GPL
<Admiral_Chicago> we can try to contact them for sure
<Admiral_Chicago> perhaps with some more detailed bug reports though
<asac> yes ... do you like that or should i ask dfarning ?
<Admiral_Chicago> i'll do it
<Admiral_Chicago> i'll assign it to myself temporarily
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: cool :) ... if you need arguments why GPL et al, let me know :)
<Admiral_Chicago> will do
<asac> tell him that we could build package and it will automatically become available on lots of architectures (which he will probably not be able to build)
<Admiral_Chicago> right.
<Admiral_Chicago> its a team afaik
<Admiral_Chicago> but I have to grab breakfast and head to class
<asac> ok them :)
<hjmf> awk for a while
<gnomefreak> wtf is a memory error when doing retrace :(
<AlexLatchford> https://bugs.beta.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/1
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 1 in ichthux "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,Confirmed] 
<AlexLatchford> gnomefreak: Why is this on us?
<gnomefreak> i dont know
<AlexLatchford> reject?
* gnomefreak doesnt play with bug #1
<AlexLatchford> well To me it is not a firefox bug, it is purely an Ubuntu bug
<gnomefreak> AlexLatchford: i would say find out who added it first
<AlexLatchford> will do
* mode/#ubuntu-mozillateam [+o AlexLatchford]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-mozillateam [-o AlexLatchford]  by AlexLatchford
<asac> i feel that we are of real importance to resolve bug 1
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 1 in ichthux "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<asac> if we do wrong we bug 1 can't be resolved :)
<asac> ok out too
<gnomefreak> ill be back later.
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-03-24
<gnomefreak> i hate when that happens
<asac> what?
<gnomefreak> apport sucks
<gnomefreak> :(
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak@FeistyFawn:~/feisty-retraces/firefox/bug89037$ apport-retrace -s -v -u _usr_lib_firefox_firefox-bin.1000.crash 2>&1 | tee retrace.log
<asac> affirmative :)
<gnomefreak> report file does not contain required fields: CoreDump Package ExecutablePath
<gnomefreak> it has coredump
<asac> add them manually :)
<gnomefreak> not sure how im gonna run feisty retrace locally
<gnomefreak> asac: he uploaded /var/crash file
<asac> probably an old one?
<gnomefreak> he didnt use apport to send the parts
<asac> ah
<asac> ok
<gnomefreak> http://librarian.launchpad.net/6851033/_usr_lib_firefox_firefox-bin.1000.crash
<gnomefreak> it has eerything
<asac> Bug 85833 appears to have a testcase
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 85833 in firefox "Firefox crashes with upload to a flash site" [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85833
<gnomefreak> who wanys a feisty retrace?
<gnomefreak> wants
<gnomefreak> what do we do with illegal shutdowns?
<gnomefreak> is edgy getting 2.0.0.3?
<hjmf> gnomefreak: I've retraced bug #93405 and closed since seems to be flashplugin caused
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 93405 in firefox "[edgy]  firefox crash -- flashplugin-nonfree" [High,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93405
<hjmf> ...was the bug you assigned to me :)
<gnomefreak> ah ty
<hjmf> gnomefreak: same for bug 94797
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 94797 in firefox "[edgy]  firefox crash -- flashplugin-nonfree" [High,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94797
<joejaxx> gnomefreak: you are still awake as well? :P
<gnomefreak> im awake not sure for how long but im up
<gnomefreak> hjmf: if you get time can you retrace bug 89037
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 89037 in firefox "Ubuntu crashes when closing firefox and flashplugin" [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89037
<gnomefreak> apport hates me
<hjmf> lol, sure taking bug to retrace
<gnomefreak> hjmf: if you get same errors let me know. Its a feisty bug too
<hjmf> ... noticed, retrace is now in progress... lets see
<gnomefreak> it didnt fail right away?
<hjmf> not yet
<gnomefreak> ok sounds like it could be a regression in apport than but let me know ill ping pitti later about it
<hjmf> gonna do a second retrace, due some packages uninstalled
<gnomefreak> ok well its not failing on you than.
<gnomefreak> ok ty
<hjmf> doesnt fall, but I'm using old apport as always
<gnomefreak> thats what makes me think its a regression
<gnomefreak> filing report as alwways
* hjmf thinks that apport is it self a regression since 0.61 :P
<gnomefreak> too many features took over the working features
<hjmf> agree
<gnomefreak> it might have been me im gonna try something :(
<gnomefreak> asac: are you around?
<gnomefreak> asac: is there anything we can do (patch 2.0.0.3) to fix bug 72018. i know its not security issue but damn its an epidemic it seems
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 72018 in firefox "MASTER Firefox Crash [@gtk_style_realize]  [@nsFilePicker::Show] " [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/72018
<gnomefreak> for edgy not feisty
<hjmf> gnomefreak: retrace of bug 89037 finished, Im closing the report because the reporter uses non ubuntu native packages
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 89037 in firefox "Ubuntu crashes when closing firefox and flashplugin" [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89037
<gnomefreak> hjmf: ok just please state that. im gonna have martin look at it later (i filed bug already on it)
<hjmf> k
<gnomefreak> im trying a few things with it maybe it was me
<gnomefreak> report file does not contain required fields: CoreDump Package ExecutablePath
<gnomefreak> im still getting that. maybe due to non ubuntu packages
<hjmf> ... yes new apport expects launchpad to have the unpacked report
<hjmf> I guess
<gnomefreak> see thats what i was thinking too but still should beable to run it locally
<gnomefreak> just incase people dont use apport
<hjmf> I managed to crash new apport using
<hjmf> apport-retrace -r ./CoreDump.gz -m ./ProcMaps.txt -v -o retrace.out
<hjmf> locally
<hjmf> that's all I get with brand new apport retrace
<hjmf> IMHO new apport should have old apport's options (you may want to tell pitti)
<hjmf> ... and combine old with new ones
<gnomefreak> btw if you run into the gtk_style_background or whatever the background crashes are the master bug is bug 90583
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 90583 in firefox "MASTER Firefox crashes  [@gtk_style_apply_default_background] " [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90583
<gnomefreak> if i feel energenic enough after this retrace i might start going through the bugs again
<gnomefreak> and if anyone knows how to get the meail for malone working please let me know. i did what wiki said (i could swear i did) and they went to personal emails even though the reply was for the bug
<AlexLatchford> gnomefreak: is there a list of issues been fixed in the preview archives for me to test somewhere?
<gnomefreak> AlexLatchford: not that i know of off hand
<AlexLatchford> hmm okay
<gnomefreak> 2.0.0.3 will be released in the next few days afaik and should fix some bugs if not alot
<gnomefreak> he might have that in preview already but not sure
* gnomefreak testing trunk build
<AlexLatchford> im on 2.0.0.2-mt2
<gnomefreak> and hopefully he will add tb 2.0 to bzr branch
<AlexLatchford> nice
<gnomefreak> AlexLatchford: im on standard ubuntu version ff :)
<AlexLatchford> you on Feisty or Edgy?
<gnomefreak> he already released fx 3.0 to bzr :)
<gnomefreak> feisty
<AlexLatchford> you have to compile it yourself?
<gnomefreak> AlexLatchford: yes but its simplfied
<AlexLatchford> aha okay
<gnomefreak> 3 commands and poof
* AlexLatchford goes to look for a 3.0 feature spec list
<AlexLatchford> may have a go at that in a minute then
<gnomefreak> AlexLatchford: just clone the branch and cd into dir. and dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot (you can use key if you like not needed.) than cd into home and install the .debs :) you will have both in your menu 2.0 and 3.0 :)
<AlexLatchford> nice
<AlexLatchford> ill do that in a minute then
<AlexLatchford> ooo.. 3.0 has Javascript 2.0
<hjmf> gnomefreak: malone mail: I thought that was me because of my *low* profile. I couldn't manage to make it work rightly
<gnomefreak> so it does it for you too?
<gnomefreak> i might ping asac or dh later see if they can enlighten me on it
<gnomefreak> is there a memcpy master bug yet?
<hjmf> memcpy?
<gnomefreak> yeah ive seen that in a binch of retraces but still dont think its part of crash but might be
<hjmf> bug 70415 ? which is not a master
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 70415 in firefox "Crash with Edgy 64 bit" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/70415
<hjmf> #3 0x00002b7f6eacbaf3 in memcpy () from /lib/libc.so.6
<gnomefreak> looking
<gnomefreak> yeah that line
<gnomefreak> something liek that line atleast
<hjmf> it's pretty old you might want to mark as master for the moment
<gnomefreak> i might be reading that wrong but thats pretty much all we are getting in stack
<gnomefreak> that looks identical stack and thread
<gnomefreak> but im not sure if its that or the pr lines that we need to be looking at. pinging asac about it later if i remember
<AlexLatchford> gnomefreak: when is the next Mozilla Team Meeting?
<AlexLatchford> Fridge has it as the 6th
<AlexLatchford> the Meetings page has it as the 3rd
<hjmf> awk for a while
<gnomefreak> i havent heard back fro mthe 3 emails i sent so i set it for april3
<gnomefreak> i will ping a fridge person this weekend and set it up
<AlexLatchford> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/event
<AlexLatchford> so its on Saturday the 3rd?
<gnomefreak> apriil 3rd
<gnomefreak> its on a tuesday
<AlexLatchford> no, the 6th is a tuesday
<gnomefreak> AlexLatchford: your looking at marches schedule
<gnomefreak> april 3rd is a tuesday
* AlexLatchford hangs head in shame
<gnomefreak> lol
<gnomefreak> its early ;)
<AlexLatchford> its 11 here lol
<gnomefreak> if you have agenda please add it
<AlexLatchford> okay so 3rd it is
<AlexLatchford> ill update the Wiki
<AlexLatchford> and send out a mail to the list reminding
<gnomefreak> wait on that for a few
<gnomefreak> i need to get it confirmed with fridge
<AlexLatchford> aha okay
<AlexLatchford> we are looking a bit sparse on Topics so I wanted to send a reminder asap
<gnomefreak> ok sent /msg to one of the guys
<gnomefreak> AlexLatchford: ill check fridge see if anyone has that time and date
<AlexLatchford> dont believe anyone has currently
<gnomefreak> nope
<gnomefreak> but damn that means i have 2 meeting same day only a couple hours apart if that long
<AlexLatchford> ouch
<gnomefreak> oh they are UTC oops
<gnomefreak> CC meeting is in morning and kernel is around 11am my time
<gnomefreak> and than ours in afternoon
<AlexLatchford> yep
<gnomefreak> it will work :)
<gnomefreak> lol pot flavoured lollipops
<gnomefreak> asac: bug 93367 is very strange behavour it is defiltly reproducible.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 93367 in firefox "Window stay shrinked when using back button from shrinked page" [Low,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93367
<gnomefreak> hjmf: dont yell but i gave you another one of my rejects see bug 94882 for more info.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 94882 in firefox "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall() filling out a bug report" [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94882
<asac> hi ... will be here in half an hour or so
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> ok
<gnomefreak> ha only one bug set as unconfirmed :)
<asac> great
<asac> i could reproduce bug 93367
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 93367 in firefox "Window stay shrinked when using back button from shrinked page" [Low,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93367
<asac> we should probably investigate upstream
<asac> marked as such
<asac> i go out in the sun :) spring time is here again ;)
<gnomefreak> lol here too about. take a look at bug 91359 please
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 91359 in firefox "firefox always detect poweroff from kde as crash" [Wishlist,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91359
<gnomefreak> ok im gone for a little while to spend time with my sisters before they leave.
<asac> bug 91359 is duplicate of instant x shutdown master
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 91359 in firefox "firefox always detect poweroff from kde as crash" [Wishlist,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91359
<gnomefreak> is that something we are gonna fix?
<gnomefreak> i hate to use the word fix in that since its not really broken. its doing that it should be doing
* gnomefreak gone for a while
<asac> we should investigate: e.g. what signal is received et al.
<asac> but can we reproduce?
<asac> then we could use strace -f firefox &> /tmp/log
<asac> to capture signals et al
<asac> do we have crashes in  IM_get_owning_window ?
<asac> i really need someone who can reproduce the IME_ crash
<asac> i have how two patches which might help ... one is officially bad ... the other looks better and is said to fix our crash implicitely
<gnomefreak> IM_get-owning_window?
<asac> nevermind ... comments suggest that it will not help on branches :/
<gnomefreak> meeting is set for april 3 1800
<asac> k
<asac> 1800 UTC?
<asac> ok ... final testbuild for feisty ffox
<asac> ;)
<asac> lets see :)
<asac> damn https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libthai/0.1.8-2
<asac> its still not build :(
<asac> wake up builder ... wake up :)
<asac> gnomefreak: you have a slow connection, right?
<asac> :)
<asac> could be handy here
<gnomefreak> yep i do
<asac> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/89071
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 89071 in firefox "Can't allow sites for adding extensions" [High,Confirmed] 
<asac> do you always see the error
<asac> there are voices that say that it might work on slow connections
<asac> while on fast ... it breaks
<asac> ouch ... bug 40610
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 40610 in firefox "History wiped out if disk full when firefox exits" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/40610
<asac> i guess user is unhappy :)
<asac> ah just histroy :) i read: harddisk wiped out ;)
<gnomefreak> it installed just fine
<gnomefreak> using upstream testcase
<gnomefreak> i am unable to reproduce this bug
<gnomefreak> i dont get the yellow edit options bar at all.
<gnomefreak> iirc ther eis a setting for it. quick fix set your prefferences a differnet way ;)
<asac> hmm
<asac> you already whitelisted then
<asac> remove that in privacy
<asac> or something
<asac> then try again :)
<gnomefreak> nope just mozilla links
<gnomefreak> addons.mozilla.org ftp.mozilla.org and update.mozilla.org
<asac> hmm
<asac> maybe its hosted on ftp.mozilla.org because of this bug?
<gnomefreak> i just removed all of them
<asac> google has quite good connections to mozilla ... so maybe taht is the case :)
<asac> ok
<asac> maybe restart before trying ... who knows :)
<gnomefreak> not getting error but i got yellow bar and edit options doesnt do anything
<gnomefreak> ok on the upstream link edit options works fine it give syou the dialog box
<gnomefreak> but on the local bug it does not
<gnomefreak> for some reason its addon.mozilla.org :)
<gnomefreak> the extentions dont work either
<asac> what?
<asac> i don't understand
<asac> when do you get no reaction on edit options and when do you?
<gnomefreak> asac: on LP bug edit options does not work on upstream bug it works fine
<gnomefreak> using the links in the bug reports
<asac> hmm
<asac> guess i will look tomorrow in this :)
<asac> its wierd
<gnomefreak> asac: 2.0.0.3 is going in edgy right?
<Admiral_Chicago> gnomefreak: it should, security fixes.
<gnomefreak> it should yes but i ask to make sure
<Admiral_Chicago> :)
<gnomefreak> ok im out
<Admiral_Chicago> am I the only one that is sick of getting emails about the bug one bug report
* gnomefreak too
<gnomefreak> wasnt 2.0.0.4 released yet?
<gnomefreak> hmmmm why did someone say 2.0.0.4 was out?
<gnomefreak> its still ..3
<gnomefreak> ok now gone.
<asac> y
<hjmf> got two similar *and poor* retraces on bug 95545 and bug  94749 ;
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 95545 in firefox "[edgy]  firefox crash [@gtk_widget_event_internal] " [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95545
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 94749 in firefox "[edgy]  firefox crash [@gtk_widget_event_internal] " [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94749
<hjmf> maybe a new gtk issue stuff
<hjmf> ?
<asac> gnomefreak: yes 2.0.0.3 will go everywhere
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-03-25
<asac> of course its 1.5.0.11 for breezy and dapper
<asac> ok dapper/breezy/edgy update will probably land soon ... so keep your eyes open. If you see any hints for regressions, bug me somehow :)
<Admiral_Chicago> will do
<asac> thanks :)
<gnomefreak> dapper is getting it too?
<asac> 1.5
<asac> yes
<asac> hopefully upstream will support till 1.5.0.14
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> but if upstream supports 1.5.0.14 than why would we put 2.0.0.3 in dapper?
<gnomefreak> oh ok same fixes differnet version nuymber
<gnomefreak> night
<asac_> ?
<asac_> gnomefreak: read above i never said that 2.0.0.3 will get into dapper
<Admiral_Chicago> apport needs to get working
<hjmf> gnomefreak: did you managed to do local retraces on feisty? I'm unable with apport 0.61 and apport 0.69 trying to use -r option
<hjmf> :/ see bug #94882
<hjmf> *I mean* local retraces vs launchpad reports
<gnomefreak> hjmf: no i cant seem to with 0.69
<gnomefreak> did 2.0.0.3 hit repos yet?
<gnomefreak> asac: what do you want to do with bug 95791. I am assuming he is using upstream firefox since 2.0.0.3 haasnt hit archives yet.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 95791 in firefox "Browser security" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95791
<hjmf> I've ended with manual gdb run against coredump file on bug 94882
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 94882 in firefox "[feisty]  Firefox Crashed -libjavaplugin- [@CNSAdapter_NSPR::JDFileDesc_To_FD] " [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94882
<gnomefreak> hmmm
<gnomefreak> thats strange but i guess since we have more dbg packages it would work
<gnomefreak> hjmf: what did you run to get the gdb of it?
<gnomefreak> i really wish this would get fixed
<gnomefreak> this is strange nsCOMTypeInfo<nsISupports>::GetIID
<gnomefreak> i think its flash but hard to tell atm
<gnomefreak> the i386 tag doesnt work well
<hjmf> gnomefreak: gdb -nx  /usr/lib/firefox/firefox-bin -core CoreDump 2>&1 | tee gdb.log
<hjmf> with -dbgsym installed
<hjmf> ... in my feisty's chroot
<gnomefreak> ok ill try it out. is /usr/lib/firefox/firefox-bin the uploaded file from apport? or the excutable path?
* gnomefreak needs to go lay down before i start up chainsaw for the day :(
<asac> for me bug 95791 looks like a scam
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 95791 in firefox "Browser security" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95791
<asac> he is a troll.  ask him to state clearly and distinct, what his problem is ... otherwise reject bug i guess :)
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: ping ... you test with upstream 2.0.0.3?
<asac> its not yet in the archive :)
<asac> so i wonder if your bug confirmations are really what they claim:)?
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: ah ... you use likely-dup ... i am fine with that, but we should document in our wiki as well
<asac> and add to tags page
<asac> Bug 94167
<asac> dup of Bug 91798
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 94167 in firefox "firefox on first startup shows silly upstream ad page" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94167
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 91798 in firefox "Default Ubuntu home page concealed by Firefox welcome" [High,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91798
<asac> duped
<hjmf> Is apport retracing service working? I'm seeing a lot of emails with just only:  ** Tags removed: need-i386-retrace
<hjmf> but no retrace indeed
<asac> yeah
<asac> probably broken :)
<asac> does default apport install work well?
<asac> now?
<hjmf> This morning I tried once against a local coredump file but didn't work (I know that maybe was too much for apport but I went back to old version)
<asac> really strange
<asac> just coredump file or the complete set?
<asac> we really have to figure this out
<hjmf>  bug #94882
<asac> it doesn't help if we go back on our accounts ... things *need* to work out of the box
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 94882 in firefox "[feisty]  Firefox Crashed -libjavaplugin- [@CNSAdapter_NSPR::JDFileDesc_To_FD] " [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94882
<asac> ;)
<asac> hmm
<asac> CreateSecureEnv
<asac> i guess we already have a dupe
<asac> with that
<hjmf> that was the bug of the test
<asac> yeah i know :) ... anyway ;)
<asac> sorry for switching contextss
<asac> bug 86002
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 86002 in firefox "MASTER firefox crash in java [@JavaPluginFactory5::CreateSecureEnv]  [@ProxyJNIEnv] " [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86002
<asac> does it look the same?
<hjmf> java6 vs java5
<hjmf> grrr I hate gnomefreak's retrace logs :)
<asac> yeah ... but still the same
<asac> agree
<asac> :)
<asac> but he doesn't do it anymore afaik
<hjmf> seems the same. do we create a master for that?
<hjmf> afk for a while
<asac> 86002 is already a master
<asac> bug 86002
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 86002 in firefox "MASTER firefox crash in java [@JavaPluginFactory5::CreateSecureEnv]  [@ProxyJNIEnv] " [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86002
<hjmf> ...already a Master; I guess I need glasses 8-)
<asac> :)
<asac> hjmf: can you take a look at bug 94753
<asac> maybe its just that libc-dbg packages are not installed
<asac> or do we have dbgsym packages?
<asac> for edgy?
<asac> hjmf: oh gnomefreak still attaches full logs :)
<asac> gnomefreak: why do you do that :) ?
<asac>  Bug 95510
<asac> for instance .. and it has a corrupted stack :(
<asac> not good
<asac> apport-retrace appears to be still broken
<hjmf> asac: I'm gonna look about libc dbg packages. I'll tell you soon
<hjmf> asac: back again
<hjmf> dpkg -l | egrep "libc.*dbg"
<hjmf> ii  libc6-dbg      2.4-1ubuntu12. GNU C Library: Libraries with debugging symb
<hjmf> ii  libcairo2-dbgs 1.2.4-1ubuntu2 debug symbols for package libcairo2
<asac> yes
<hjmf> is that enough
<hjmf> that was already installed
<asac> hmm
<hjmf> maybe I could do a test un-installing  libc6-gdb and checking that apport downloads libc6-dbgsym if any
<hjmf> WARNING: version 2.4-1ubuntu12.3 of package libc6-i686-dbgsym not available
<hjmf> WARNING: version 1:4.1.1-13ubuntu5 of package libgcc1-dbgsym not available
<hjmf> lets force some things
<hjmf> ... no i can't get a better retrace than the one in the report
<hjmf> ... even forcing the install of libc6-i686-dbgsym which should help to retrace lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6
* hjmf gives up, after all is sunday :)
<asac> ye
<asac> thx
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: which bug?
<Admiral_Chicago> i think its bug 94167
<ubotu> Malone bug 94167 in firefox "firefox on first startup shows silly upstream ad page (dup-of: 91798)" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94167
<ubotu> Malone bug 91798 in firefox "Default Ubuntu home page concealed by Firefox welcome" [High,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91798
<Admiral_Chicago> i thought 2.0.0.3 might have been out, i'm still on .2 , was confused last night
<Admiral_Chicago> plus I was triaging at about 4 in the morning
<asac> :)
<asac> sure
<asac> np
<Admiral_Chicago> i looked at over 150 before I went to bed...got another 50 while i slept
<Admiral_Chicago> coulrd be worop
<Admiral_Chicago> worse*
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: how are we hadling languages not being displayed incorrectly
<Admiral_Chicago> for example, the Kurdish language one, i seem to remember another language as well
<asac> thai will be fixed
<asac> depends on what means "not displayed correctly"
<asac> ??
<asac> for thai there were multiple issues
<asac> fuer kurdish there should be not that many
<asac> most likely: it lacks a locale package
<asac> -> kurdish people should get their act together and provide one to upstream
<asac> another problem: fonts ... if that is missing provide a font package :)
<gnomefreak> whats wrong with full logs? its much easier than copy and pasting the sections to another test file
<asac> yeah ... but its harder to read
<asac> copy paste is one time
<asac> read might be a hundred times :)
<asac> best do it like hjmf ... he copied topmost stack elements to comment
<asac> gnomefreak: probably if you don't use -v
<asac> the logs are not that inflated
<gnomefreak> ill try it but -v tells me what im missing if anything
<hjmf> hi ...
<gnomefreak> hi
<hjmf> I'm using -v too it's very useful, but I'm also using sed
<hjmf> :)
<hjmf> ... and apport's submitting to launchpad stuff ...
<hjmf> it is very handy
<gnomefreak> is ther ea command that will do everything at once? and i havent played with hte automatic upload of attachments
<gnomefreak> wait a minute asac you still havent released 2.0.0.3 have you?
<hjmf> no there isn't a command afaik but is easy to script it
<hjmf> just use sed for the logs, and the bug.add_comment() function from launchpadBugs.HTMLOperations  python library
<hjmf> If you want to see a nigthmare of bad script habits and too locally focused I can show you the scripts I'm using
<gnomefreak> --cookie=COOKIE_FILE???
<hjmf> yes the one used by firefox for example
<gnomefreak> see help shows that but says just add the bug number. the bug number is not a cookie file though
<Admiral_Chicago> is bug #95510 a problem with flash?
<ubotu> Malone bug 95510 in firefox "firefox crashed" [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95510
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago: im gonna say yes but i cant be positive on it
<Admiral_Chicago> seems to be
<Admiral_Chicago> maybe the reporter has some information for us
<Admiral_Chicago> yea, crash after playing video, i'm rejecting
<gnomefreak> i wouldnt reject it just yet we have a bunch of bugs with same stacktrace up until it dies on me.
<gnomefreak> hjmf: can you get me an example of the script im writting. i still havent figured out how to use varibles. i can only do simple scripts atm this one needs a placeholder for bug number
<hjmf> gnomefreak: wait a second...
<hjmf> gnomefreak: get the script I'm using from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HMontoliu it's the one named upload_comments.py
<hjmf> is just a copied and pasted code from apport-retrace
<gnomefreak> k
<hjmf> the stuff to strip the retrace logs is inside the retrace_bug.sh script
<hjmf> btw the cookie file is the one used by firefox
<gnomefreak> this script just unpacks and uploads files?
<hjmf> no its much more dirty and complicated; how it works, retrace_bug.sh does the retracing and strip of the resulting logs, then a second an
<gnomefreak> so i just run the scripts inside the dir. im using?
<hjmf> a second script opens gvim with three 'folds' stactrace, apport error log and the posting text, and calls the upload_comments.py to upload it to LP if I agree with the resulting stacktrace
<hjmf> ... you cannot use those scripts since are totally focused to myself, but  you can use them to get an idea
<gnomefreak> # Input $@ bugnumbers
<gnomefreak> BUGNUMBERS=$@
<gnomefreak> that line == replace with bug number
<hjmf> call the script as
<hjmf> retrace_bug.sh bug1 bug2 ...
<hjmf> what ever bug numbers you might want to retrace
<gnomefreak> so adding that  will allow me to use apport-retrace bleh bleh 91345 2>&1 bleh bleh
<hjmf> the it run apport-retrace on the edgy or feisty chroot , depends on the report
<hjmf> ^the/then/
<hjmf> yes
<hjmf> apport-retrace -o retraced.crash -d -c -C /tmp/ddebs $(basename ${ATTACHMENT_URLS[0] }) 2>&1 | tee retrace.err;
<hjmf> on edgy
<hjmf> and apport-retrace -s -v -d -C /tmp/ddebs $BUGNUMBER 2> retrace.err > retrace.out
<hjmf> on feisty chroot
<hjmf> ... im using schroot
<gnomefreak> dchroot here
<hjmf> just change it in the code of the script
<hjmf> I used dchroot at the beginning and worked
<gnomefreak> CHROOT_CMD="schroot --chroot="  just change schroot to dchroot?
<hjmf> yes, but read man page...
<hjmf> wait, I'll look
<gnomefreak> same commands for most part
<hjmf> dchroot --chroot=edgy ; it's the same
<hjmf> notice that prior to run apport-retrace it calls handle_ff_versions_feisty.sh  or edgy's to install the right and usable version of apport
<gnomefreak> i need to make a home/bugsquad/retrace_tmp for retraces?
<hjmf> you can adapt it to your likes,
<hjmf> I use an individual directory to each retrace
<gnomefreak> i can change that to ~/edgy-retraces/firefox
<hjmf> home/bugsquad/retrace_tmp/e_# for edgy
<hjmf> yes
<asac> gnomefreak: no 2.0.0.3 is not yet out
<hjmf> and home/bugsquad/retrace_tmp/f_# for feisty
<asac> its stuck in security queue
<gnomefreak> asac: ok thats what i thought
<asac> and here i have waited for libthai which should now be available
<hjmf> bugsquad is a shared mount to both chroots
<gnomefreak> what is /current_bugs_tmp
<hjmf> ... ah!  handle_ff_versions_feisty.sh does what it's name indicates, changes the ffirefox packages installed depending on reporter's version of ff
<hjmf> nothing to care about, was an attempt to log and to look later for batch retraces
<asac> where from?
<gnomefreak> just leave it the same? or remove it?
<hjmf> remove it
<gnomefreak> *crash) echo "$BUGNUMBER    @edgy" >>
<gnomefreak> leave that or get rid of full area
<hjmf> the full line
<gnomefreak> k
<hjmf> gnomefreak: you are scaring me, don't dare to run it your self, write an script using the ideas on mine
<hjmf> mine is too specific to me
<hjmf> :)
<hjmf> to my ill mind
<hjmf> :)
<hjmf> for example notice that the  handle_ff_versions_feisty.sh should be located inside your feisty chroot
<hjmf> and check what it does before running it
<hjmf> ... btw wait a couple of minutes and I'll upload the versions that I'm using right now
<hjmf> done. buf!! it's difficult to upload things to the wiki, it complaints about all :)
<hjmf> out for a while
<hjmf> gnomefreak: on line *crash) echo "$BUGNUMBER    @edgy" >>
<hjmf> I meant from "echo" to the end of the line
<hjmf> sorry
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<hjmf> really out for dinner :)
<gnomefreak> sed -n '/^--- thread/,$ {p}' retrace.out > retraced_Thread_Stacktrace.txt" not working :(
* gnomefreak goes to dinner.
<hjmf> gnomefreak: that depends on the version of apport-retrace you use
<hjmf> because of the regex that limits the stacktrace
<hjmf> for example on apport 0.50 from edgy the stacktrace starts with ^Stacktrace: and ends with ^ThreadStacktrac
<hjmf> that's why with apport 0.50 I use:
<hjmf> sed -n '/^Stacktrace:/,/^ThreadStacktrace:/ {s/^Stacktrace:/--- stack trace ---/;s/^ThreadStacktrace:/--- end of stack trace ---/g;p}' retraced.crash > retraced_Stacktrace.txt
<hjmf> so you need to see which are the expressions that limits the stacktrace
<hjmf> the  sed -n '/^--- thread/,$ {p}' retrace.out > retraced_Thread_Stacktrace.txt" is for apport 0.61 output
<hjmf> ... as the retrace output depends on the apport-retrace version you are using
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-03-17
<CheGuevara> bug #186186
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 186186 in xulrunner-1.9 "web page background render errors" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186186
<CheGuevara> shouldn't this be marked as fixed
<[reed]> ugh
<[reed]> some people are idiots
<[reed]> what is with these people
<[reed]> I just happened to stop and read the changelog for a package update I was getting for acpi-support
<[reed]> and I looked into some of the bugs mentioned that were Thinkpad related
<[reed]> since they concerned me
<[reed]> turns out, they were removing some (now unneeded) files, but the removals only affected _new users_ of the package
<[reed]> and not current users
<[reed]> so, all current users were still screwed
<[reed]> since they now had old config files for acpi
<[reed]> that were wrong
<[reed]> and broke stuff
<[reed]> with no way of knowing that they needed to remove some files
<[reed]> idiots
<[reed]> I'd love to smack these people with some clue-by-fours
<[reed]> maybe I'm being too tough, but I guess I was just hoping people knew better
<fta> hi
<fta> asac, please have a look at bug 202874
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 202874 in prism "Please sponsor prism 0.8+svn20071115r8030-0ubuntu2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/202874
<asac> [reed]: yeah ... i know what you feel
<[reed]> This is just one reason why so many people recommend complete reinstalls for all distro upgrades
<[reed]> because people forget to think about the current users
<[reed]> and only think about new users
<asac> [reed]: right. fixing config file can be quite hard
<asac> which package?
<[reed]> acpi-support
<[reed]> so, they removed two files from /etc/modprobe.d
<[reed]> but they only removed the files in the package... they didn't do anything to remove the files for people who already have them in place
<[reed]> :(
<[reed]> so, all current users are screwed
<[reed]> since they will never know they need to remove those files
<[reed]> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acpi-support/+bug/193842/comments/17
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 193842 in acpi-support "Please sponsor cherrypicked fixes for acpi-support into Hardy" [Medium,Fix released]
<[reed]> I might have been a bit too ranty
<[reed]> was just a bit aggravated that they didn't think about current users
<asac> [reed]: if they are below /etc/ ... they should check if you have modified them
<asac> and if so, keep them ... oherwise remove them
<[reed]> yeah, they didn't do that
<[reed]> ;)
<asac> and right ... they won't get removed automatically
<asac> fta: you need to get an ack for this version update from ubuntu-release
<asac> i can ack the debdiff to be ok, but not the FF exception
<asac> so, include a rational why its required for hardy and subscribe motu-release
<asac> fta: btw, nice nick :)
<asac> could you take it over due to inactivity?
<fta> it's universe, motu guys said it's not needed
<asac> really?
<asac> i don't think so
<asac> it still needs a  FF exception
<asac> thats why motu-release exists
<fta> rationale is easy: it fixes all the bugs reported so far
<asac> fta: ah its not a new upstream version?
<fta> here, dholbach reviewed it, he just wants you to review debian/patches/remove_scriptableio.patch
<asac> then you don't need FF exceptoin indeed
<fta> it's not a new version
<asac> yes, i read that
<asac> why did IO.getFile work?
<[reed]> hmm, I remember when scriptable IO was removed... It really broke places
<[reed]> ;)
<asac> ok
<[reed]> had to write a patch to fix that
<fta> mozilla bug 423334
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 423334 in General "crash at startup in NS_CompareVersions" [Critical,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=423334
<fta> got that yesterday
<asac> fta: no idea, but i think the name of exported symbols should be more scoped like WebAppInstallFileIO instead of FileIO ... otherwise its fine
<fta> the name is not mine, it's from prism
<fta> i have to go. see you.
<asac> fta: but you introduce it, don't you?
<asac> is that from a bug?
<asac> k
<asac> cu
<fta> prism has it too now since xul dropped scriptable IO
<asac> fta: so its a patch you cherry picked from upstream?
<fta> mostly
<fta> from several commits
<fta> i had to redo everything as files has been renamed and content reorganized
<fta> have
<fta> out
<asac> fta: ok. please document where patches come from in future. acking for now
<asac> jetsaredim: tomorrow i plan to upload a bunch of extensions. are there any more you want (or maybe that you don't want) to be processed in this first batch?
<asac> jtv: high. carlos is on holidays right?
<asac> ;)
<asac> s/high/hi/
 * asac isn't high ;)
<jtv> asac: right
<jtv> about the holidays, I mean.
<asac> hehe
<asac> i think we found a few bugs in the export/import script
<jtv> ?
<asac> there are a few .properties files not included that exist in the en-US.xpi
<asac> e.g. there is no reference for them in the .pot file
<jtv> (you mean "i.e.", right?)
<jtv> Forgive my pedantry.  Any idea what makes those files special?
<asac> jtv: i can't see anything except that they live deeper in the tree
<asac> xulrunner/en-US.xpi/en-US.jar!/locale/en-US/necko/necko.properties
<jtv> Ahhh...
<asac> ^^^ thats included
<jtv> Then I guess there's no directory traversal inside the jar file?
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5769/
<asac> those are not
<asac> jtv: the one above is in a .jar too
<asac> so i think its just how deep you descent
<asac> hmm
<asac> its the same depth
<jtv> Not inside the jar file.
<asac> there is one .dtd file missing as well
<jtv> The ones that fail are nested one directory deeper inside the jar file.
<asac> xulrunner/en-US.xpi/en-US.jar!/locale/en-US/global/brand.dtd
<asac> jtv: ok .. then my guess was right
<asac> just bad eyes atm ;)
<jtv> Your diagnosis looks correct to me.
<asac> for the brand.dtd i have no idea though
<jtv> IIRC some things about the directory structure are still hard-coded.
<jtv> Carlos is working on actually parsing the manifest file.
<jtv> Is this something you can work around?
<asac> jtv: ok. you should just look at all .properties and .dtd files (and thats what i thought is supposed to happen already)
<asac> jtv: no
<asac> jtv: we need translations for those
<asac> and we cannot move them somewhere else
<asac> (inside the jar)
<jtv> :-/
<asac> jtv: you don't need to parse the manifest
 * jtv looks up the code
<asac> just every .properties and .dtd
<asac> jtv: i am already parsing the manifest in the exporter. so in next release you can reuse my code i guess
<jtv> Well, the manifest has useful extra information.  Divining a correct language code from a filename can involve some ugly guesswork.
<asac> jtv: the language code is taken from the .xpi
<jtv> I don't suppose the parsing of the file itself is a problem, more how to make it drive the scanning of the XPI file.
<asac> it should not be taken from the file path ... and afaik thats how it works
<asac> (at least carlos told me iirc)
<jtv> It takes it from the XPI file's name right now, but that's not really right because one XPI file can contain multiple languages.
<asac> jtv: yes. but for now we provide perfect .xpi files (e.g. only en-US translations included)
<asac> ... e.g. so i fix it on the package build side
<jtv> asac: just a moment, I'll look up the directory traveral code.
<asac> jtv: yes. but our exporter now guaruantees to provide clean .xpi files
<asac> (e.g. to overcome this issue)
<asac> jtv: thanks
<jtv> asac: hmm... coming back on that nesting-depth thing.  I don't see any trace of hard-coded directory structures.
<jtv> It seems to go through all .dtd and .properties files regardless of location.  They can even be directly in the XPI file instead of in a jar file, or in a jar file inside a jarfile etc., AFAICS
<asac> jtv: do you have the en-US.xpi that we use?
<asac> maybe there is an exception when running it
<jtv> no
<jtv> Can you point me to it?
<asac> http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/en-US.xpi
<asac> jtv: ^^
<asac> jtv: http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/xulrunner.pot ... thats what came out of it
<jtv> asac: forbidden
<jtv> asac: can't access either.
<asac> oh
<asac> let me check permissions
<asac> jtv: try again
<jtv> success
<asac> jtv: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5770/
<asac> those are all files (with comments)
<asac> only properties and dtd files are a problem here
<asac> the rest needs to be sorted later
<jtv> Well those are the only ones we parse...
<asac> right
<asac> jtv: the comments are not written for you (in case you wonder) ... thats what i explained to the guy that prototypes the po2xpi
<jtv> asac: I do see strings from the files in your list of missing properties files.  What am I doing wrong?
<asac> jtv: which?
<asac> give me an example so i can check
<jtv> for example:
<jtv> #: xulrunner/en-US.xpi/en-US.jar!/locale/en-US/global-platform/win/accessible.properties:3(check) msgid "Check" msgstr ""
<jtv> Ahem.  Imagine some line breaks there.
<asac> yeah
<asac> let me check
<jtv> Isn't that one of the files you said were missing?
<asac> jtv: well ... might be a bug in the script i wrote
<asac> jtv: xulrunner/en-US.xpi/en-US.jar!/locale/en-US/global-platform/unix/intl.properties
<asac> thats definitly missing
<asac> jtv: oh
<jtv> ?
<asac> jtv: the one above should exist for unix/
<asac> appears that the list i posted is right
<asac> the win/ ones exist, but the unix ones don't
<asac> but appears to be random which one exist
<jtv> I don't see the win ones either.
<jtv> But my next guess is: encoding problem.
<jtv> Maybe the mac versions happen to be in UTF-8.
<asac> platformKeys.properties exists for max
<asac> mac
<asac> but not for win+unix
<jtv> I notice that unix/intl.properties contains only one string, and it's an ellipsis.  Not an ASCII one.
<jtv> And the charset is specified as Latin-1...  Does that even have an ellipsis?
<asac> jtv: lets look at accessible.properties
<asac> in pot there is the one you posted above (win)
<asac> but no mac nor the unix one
<asac> (in case intl.properties really has special encoding)
<jtv> Ahh,, I think I know!
<asac> jtv: maybe it just uses the filename as a key?
<jtv> The file paths are attached to individual strings.
<jtv> And the strings are identical!
<asac> and thus wipes whatever comes first?
<asac> right
<asac> so the key are duplicates?
<jtv> Exactly.
<asac> jtv: ok lets look at brand.dtd
<asac> is there a duplicate as well?
<jtv> looking...
<asac> hmm ... not in the .pot at all for me
<asac> but that the key might be duplicate anyway
<jtv> I see no entities defined in brand.dtd.
<jtv> Well, except that initial one.
<jtv> I'm no XML guru but that doesn't look like a translatable string to me.
<asac> <!ENTITY % realBrandDTD SYSTEM "chrome://branding/locale/brand.dtd">
<asac> %realBrandDTD;
<jetsaredim> asac: re:extensions - sorry, my system's been out of whack ever since I reinstalled with Hardy a couple weekends ago
<asac> jetsaredim: ?
<jetsaredim> but yea - the two I've done so far are fine
<asac> jtv: ok lets not care for the brand.dtd for now
<jtv> asac: then the problem we have is duplications.
<asac> jtv: i think the main issue we have here is that we don't remember if there exist duplicate entries for a single key
<jtv> We could, by setting the files as contexts.  Question is, is that the behaviour we want?
<jtv> Or are they alternative translations for the same string?
<asac> jtv: setting the files as context would be a workaround that might be feasible
<asac> jtv: point is that for instance platformKeys.properties is really platform dependent
<asac> jtv: can we add a hack for that ? ... e.g. prefer unix/ paths?
<jtv> Ugly
<jtv> Both code-wise and design-wise.
<asac> yes.
<jtv> Right now I think mac is going to be the default, simply because it comes first in an alphabetical traversal.
<asac> jtv: yes. maybe we can prune directories called 'win' and 'mac' for now?
<jtv> temporarily rename unix to 00-unix?
<asac> hmm thats most likely as hacky :)
<asac> jtv: i think not descending into mac and win directories should not regress any valid corner case for the packages we current care most about
<asac> jtv: once we can parse the manifest we should include parts of the path into the key id
<asac> e.g. key= global-platform/unix/intl.properties
<asac> sorry
<asac> e.g. key= global-platform/unix/intl.properties#SOMEKEY
<jtv> Well, remember, that means you're translating a different string!
<asac> but we cannot do that before we can parse the manifest
<asac> jtv: huh?
<asac> jtv: why do we translate a different string if we don't descent in "mac" and "win" directories during import?
<jtv> I may be misunderstanding you.  If you insert the platform name in the message id, you're creating a different message.
<asac> jtv: well ... in future we should include the chrome path for all ids
<asac> otherwise its not guaranteed to be unique anyway
<asac> (its just luck if there are no clashes)
<asac> e.g. chrome://branding/locale/brand.dtd can have a key "key1"
<asac> and chrome://branding/locale/brand2.dtd can have a key "key1" as well
<asac> but both can refer to different strings
<jtv> Right, we support adding context to the identification of a message, but once you do that, there is no relationship whatsoever between that message and another one with the same identifier in a different context.
<asac> so in hardy+1 the chrome url path should be included in the key
<asac> jtv: yes. thats what we want
<jtv> But not for the platforms, right?
<jtv> I mean, those are always the same strings but with different "en-US translations," right?
<asac> jtv: no. they are differnt. thats why there are three directories
<jtv> Ah ok.
<asac> but we cannot include the complete path ... just the path that would be in the chrome:// url
<jtv> In that case, yes, we should use file path as context.
<asac> thats why we cannot do it right before we parse the manifest
<asac> jtv: but i think its not a problem except for the platform cases here
<asac> which we can now workaround by not descending into "win" and "mac"
<asac> ... the xulrunnre en-US.xpi should be the most complex we have for hardy
<asac> jtv: let me think
<asac> jtv: maybe we can use the path after the |last| LANGCODE folder
<asac> jtv: yes that should work
<asac> jtv: no idea what is easier for you
<asac> either don't descent into win or mac ... or include more context in the key
<asac> the latter is of course cleaner
<asac> and i most translation use that pattern i guess
<asac> (most == all the we need for hardy)
<jtv> Of course it does mean losing translations when a file is moved inside the XPI/JAR files.
<asac> jtv: well, but the msgid would still trigger suggestions
<asac> right?
<jtv> YEs
<asac> i don't think that its a problem
<asac> we get most translations from upstream .xpi anyway
<asac> and they only move such files on major version upgrades
<asac> e.g. firefox 3 -> firefox 4
<jtv> I'm thinking about how to skip mac/win directories.  Doing that in the import code will take time.  Is there no stage where you get to see the contents of the jar files as regular directory trees?  It'd be a few lines of shell script to hack it up at that stage.
<asac> jtv: atm we don't introspect the .jar files
<asac> during export
<asac> jtv: doesn't the importer run over an extracted tree?
<jtv> No
<jtv> It iterates over files inside the zip files directly.
<asac> strange. how does it get the ontent?
<jtv> There's a python API for that.
<jtv> Similar to iterating over the contents of a tarfile.
<asac> ok. can't you just test if there is a "/win/" in or "/mac" in?
<jtv> Yes, that part is easy.
<asac> jtv: ok... what is left?
<jtv> The problem is getting the change into the code soon.
<asac> jtv: ok. thought the cherry-pick was not yet done
<asac> or is that about the exporter?
<jtv> That covers importer and exporter points, IIRC.  But this would have to be a separate effort.
<jtv> Let me just see what happens to contexts right now.
<jetsaredim> does the mozillateam troubleshoot all mozilla-related issues?
<asac> jetsaredim: well. why do you ask?
<asac> we are certainly a good point to start for everything mozilla related
<jetsaredim> installed the acroread plugin from medibuntu and the mozilla-mplayer and don't see them in about:plugins
<asac> jetsaredim: acroread plugin should be fixed by medibuntu
<asac> mozilla-mplayer needs to be linked to the right directory
<jetsaredim> asac: hence the reason I asked ;)
<asac> thats on my list ... if you want to prepare a fix i would be happy to upload it right away
<asac> jetsaredim: if its not in ubuntu we usually cannot deal with it by definition
<asac> jetsaredim: if a medibuntu guy joins this channel this might chance of course :)
<jetsaredim> heh
<asac> but i don't know anyone from that effort
<jetsaredim> so, what's the fix?
<jetsaredim> for mplayer
 * jetsaredim is not sure where the links should go
<asac> jetsaredim: link the plugin to /usr/lib/xulrunner-addons/plugins/
<jetsaredim> ahhh
<asac> most likely its only liked to /usr/lib/firefix/plugins atm
<asac> jetsaredim: create a debdiff and attach it to a bug ... i will instantly upload that :)
<jetsaredim> yea - all of the /usr/lib mozilla/firefox etc
<asac> jetsaredim: yep.
<asac> jetsaredim: there are other plugins in universe as well i guess
<jetsaredim> lemmie have a look
<asac> cool :)
<fta2> asac, i'm troubleshooting my ff3 crash. I've rebuilt ff3 and xul with --enable-debugger-info-modules (as asked by timeless) and with --enable-debug.. no real change: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5771/ any clue ?
 * jetsaredim needs to re-build the dev environment
<asac> fta2: yes. that happens because the symbols get stripped
<asac> fta2: you should try to run it from dist/bin
<fta2> are they ? when
<asac> fta2: can you reproduce it from there?
<asac> fta2: they are stripped by dh_strip ... which gets automatically run by cdbs
<asac> you can pass the nostrip option as DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS
<asac> or something like that
<asac> fta2: yes. DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS=nostrip should help
<fta2> no need to rebuild then ? just -nc ?
<asac> fta2: if it works then yes
<asac> fta2: but loooking at cdbs rules i am not really sure if it works
<asac> maybe you need to specify the package not to strip in DEB_STRIP_EXCLUDE
<fta2> it's the same with dist/bin
<asac> fta2: yes. most likely because its in xul code (which when taken from package is of course still stripped)
<asac> fta2: maybe you can reproduce with a plain firefox build?
<asac> (e.g. without system-xul)
<fta2> damn, i'll try to figure out a way to make it simpler for us
<asac> that would be easiest to produce a backtrace from a not-striped build (e.g. just run in dist/bi)
<asac> fta2: yes, try DEB_STRIP_EXCLUDE=packagename
<asac> thats what i see in cdbs
<asac> otherwise you need to read in cdbs and if there is no real option to disable stripping we need to fix cdbs
<asac> (e.g. first ship our custom one in debian/cdbs)
<asac> these are the points where cdbs can get a bit cumbersome ... plain debhelper would be easier to fix. but lets hope ... maybe just nostrip is enough ... or DEB_STRIP_EXCLUDE helps
<jtv> asac: I think adding context looks doable, though as I said it'll take time.  If you've got more time in a minute, could you explain some XPI mechanics to me?
<asac> jtv: sure ... what do you want to know
<jetsaredim> asac: so, just to be sure - I'm just changing the mozilla-mplayer.links file right?
<asac> jetsaredim: i think so yes. on what does mplayer build-depend
<asac> ?
<asac> firefox or libxul-dev?
<asac> or none?
<jetsaredim> debhelper (>= 4.1.0), cdbs, libx11-dev, libxpm-dev, libxt-dev, libxul-dev, libxext-dev, pkg-config, libgtk2.0-dev
<jetsaredim> i don't think that has any bearing
<asac> fta2: you can also see if installing the create-dbgsym package is enough
<asac> jetsaredim: ok it still builds against xulrunner 1.
<asac> 8
<asac> but we don't need to fix that now (if it works properly of course
<asac> )
<asac> jetsaredim: try to add the proper link in .links (if thats the place where the other links are already added)
<jtv> asac: hope I'm phrasing this right...  How can it be that e.g. the Mac and Unix versions of a string do have the exact same key?  Is that something that can validly happen anywhere else?
<jetsaredim> asac: yep
<asac> jtv: yes. thats what i said. without the context there is no guarantees for uniqueness
<asac> jtv: mozilla code doesn't just say "give me translation for xyz-key"
<asac> jtv: it always loads the translation file through a chrome path:
<asac> chrome://platform/win/example.properties
<asac> so you can have key1 in there
<asac> and in another place you can have key1 in chrome://something/completely/different.properties
<asac> jtv: that should be rare though because you run into issues if you want to use both in the same context
<jtv> asac: so in XPI it's really the combination of chrome path and message key that identify a translatable string
<asac> so most likely we just see that for platform stuff ... which is mutually exclusively included by using ifdefs
<asac> jtv: right
<jtv> How is the chrome path constructed?  Same for properties file and dtd file?
<asac> jtv: for now using the path _after_ the last en-US folder in the path should be ok
<asac> jtv: yes. to get the real chrome path you need to understand the chrome manifest
<jtv> asac: When we import a translation, we'd have to strip other language codes similarly.  That's getting a bit scary.
<jtv> asac: imagine you had a directory called "it" where "it" wasn't a language code, for example
<asac> jtv: yes. thats why i mean that just skipping win/mac might be better as workaround
<asac> jtv: we should fix it for real once we parse the chrome.manifest and understand how to guess the chrome path from it
<fta2> asac, of course, i have all the dbgsym installed, otherwise nothing gets resolved, of course. I'm not sure I'll get more than what I already have provided in the bug
<asac> jtv: yes. thats right
<asac> fta2: try to install the -dbg packages for all depends
<asac> e.g. libc, glibc, gtk
<jtv> asac: one ugly but effective thing I think I could do is change the sorting order for zip-file traversal.
<asac> jtv: thats ok as well. however we currently have mac + win properties ... so not sure if really depends on the sequence ... and not on soe other hask key randomness
<asac> (i would have expected that we have either win ... or mac)
<jtv> asac: I believe this is something Carlos added to his branch exactly because sort order was non-deterministic (though treacherously consistent on any given system)
<jtv> asac: it used to be unsorted from what I understand, and is sorted now.
<asac> jtv: ok. however the export shows both (which looks like his import was still random)
<jtv> asac: that fix is not in production yet.  Let me verify that the sorting call is indeed recent.
<asac> jtv: i think carlos used his test system to export
<asac> jtv: otherwise there should have been more bugs we saw in the beginning
<jtv> asac: is that where you got the template you showed me?
<asac> jtv: yes. thats all what carlos gave me. i gave him the .xpi
<asac> he exported it
<jtv> ah, of course, it has to have his fixes because it has "!/" as jar path separators.
<jtv> Those separators are something he added at your request.
<asac> right
<jtv> Then yes, this does look like it's caused by reordering somewhere further down the line.  :(
<asac> jtv: is it really easier to change sort order compared to filtering out paths that include "/mac/" and "/win/ ?
<jtv> asac: not easier, I was just trying to think of something less destructive.
<jtv> asac: but as you say, this leaves skipping win/ and mac/ directories as the easiest alternative by far.
<asac> jtv: right. if that is doable we should go for that
<jtv> asac: it'll take a few days to get the change in.
<asac> jtv: thats ok ... we can continue without them for now
<asac> jtv: just wanted to tell you asap
<jtv> asac: ok, I'll file a bug and try to get it done this week.
<asac> jtv: great
<jtv> asac: do you have a way of making sure we don't miss anything essential when we make do with this workaround?
<asac> jtv: what do you mean?
<asac> jtv: we can also add a file in the en-US.xpi: translate-blacklist.txt
<jtv> asac: can we know that there are no other important message key clashes that we're not addressing this way?
<asac> that would contain lines with reg expressions:
<asac> .*platform.*win.*
<asac> .*platform.*max.*
<jtv> Blacklist is nice, but takes longer.  Not ideal for a workaround!
<asac> jtv: we cannot know. we can only hope for now. we could see if there are clashes for xulrunner.pot and firefox.pot ... those should cover most cases
<jetsaredim> asac: is there a bug for these mplayerplug-in changes?
<jtv> asac: here's hoping the problem is not more widespread...
<asac> jtv: yes. as i said. key clashes should be pretty rare within a single package
<asac> because you could not use them in the same xul file. platforms are obviously something that are mutually exclusive so i suspect that we only see key clashes there
<asac> jtv: same package => carlos said that it won't be a problem if there are the same keys in lets say firefox and an extension because the package already spans a context
<asac> jtv: can't the importer log some warning or something if it detects a key clash? so we know at least?
<asac> jetsaredim: look at the bugs in launchpad
<jtv> asac: it probably does.  In fact I'm surprised we don't see multiple file names in the file references for such strings.
<asac> jetsaredim: if there is none open a new one
<asac> jtv: hmm. maybe thats a bug? or a missing feature?
<jtv> asac: maybe.  It screws with your mind to think of a template import as a translation import etc.
<asac> yeah
<asac> bug 202468
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 202468 in ubuntu "FFe: update swfdec-* to 0.6" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/202468
<jtv> asac: yup, the XPI import code logs it.  Just a matter of running at a high verbosity level.
<asac> ok
<asac> jtv: do you have a local test system where we could import the en-US.xpi to see if there are other clashes?
<fta2> asac, my ff3 was both with --enable-debug and later --disable-debug :(
<jtv> asac: for a fairly wild definition of "local," yes.  :)
<fta2> asac, with just --enable-debug, it ftbfs
<fta2> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5773/
<asac> fta2: yes. most likely a bug in how system-xul is used
<asac> fta2: maybe try to just build browser in a pristine upstream tree ... or do you already know that it doesn't crash in that case?
<fta2> i don't
<asac> jtv: well. i mean "local" like in "we can change code and test things" :)
<fta2> asac, i need to fetch a complete tarball for that so i just wanted to use our packages
<asac> fta2: give it a try then. most easiest way to figure things. i guess that the above error happens because xulrunner isn't build with --enable-debug
<jtv> asac: oh, here's a completely different approach: instead of logging "message already exists," maybe we can overwrite the existing file location we associate with the message, if and only if the new file location replaces a "/mac/" or a "/win/" with a "/unix/".
<asac> fta2: yes, but you definitly cannot build firefox with enable-debug if xulrunner isn't
<fta2> xul is
<asac> fta2: so are there _all_ components/ ?
<asac> installed?
<asac> e.g. is there xpcom_core?
<jtv> asac: in other words, do what we do now, but make a "unix" file location override a "mac" or "win" one.
<jtv> asac: and do the same for the "English translation," of course.
<asac> jtv: yes, that would add more safety belts i guess
<asac> in case there is a directory name win that isn't platform specific
<fta2> xul has libxpcom_core.a, probably bundled into libxpcom.so
<jtv> asac: right, the easiest way is probably just to count instances of each of the names and see which version of the message has a "better" pedigree.
<asac> fta2: yes, but iirc in debug builds there should be a libxpcom_core.so (might be wrong though)
<asac> fta2: we had that when developing midbrowser: debug builds don't link everything in a libxul.so ... but keep the components as .so files individually
<asac> fta2: does the xulrunner package ship that libxpcom_core.a file?
<jtv> asac: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/rosetta/+bug/203172
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 203172 in rosetta "Clashing platform-specific msgids in XPI" [Undecided,New]
<jtv> You'll see yet another suggestion at the end.
<asac> fta2: anyway. i really don't think its easily doable to have a splitted debug build.
<asac> fta2: most likely there are a bunch of issues here
<asac> jtv: ok. i think the second solution is the most fail safe one we currently have
<asac> the third might also cause confusion if there are folders "win" ... i guess
<asac> or ?
<jtv> asac: well, I was thinking of appending *any* instances of each of those.
<jtv> asac: so say you have directories "lose" and "win"
<jtv> asac: and then inside "win" you have win/mac, win/win, and win/unix,
<asac> hmm
<jtv> asac: then you'd get contexts like "win/mac" and "win/unix" and "win/win"
<asac> jtv: yes. however that might be a conversion problem later once we can parse the manifest
<asac> e.g. introducing hacked contexts. but i guess you can better judge on that
<jtv> asac: well we'd have to re-import those messages anyway, I think...
<asac> right
<asac> jtv: point is we also have to guess the path to use when constructing an .xpi from the .po
<asac> not sure how easily that can be done with those exceptions
<jtv> asac: but you do that based on the file references, not on the context, right?
<asac> how would the comment read for such a win/mac thing?
<asac> jtv: yes. i am a bit unsure what the context and what the file reference is i guess
<jtv> asac: unchanged, but the messages would have an extra directive,
<jtv> msgctxt: win/mac
<asac> ah
<jtv> (Ahem, with quoting)
<asac> ok so the po2xpi transformer can just ignore that right?
<jtv> asac: it's a bit confusing given how we use them here, but file reference is the comment field with the foo.xpi/dir/bar.jar!/here/is/my/file.dtd in it
<jtv> asac: whereas the context is specified by an extra directive that you don't see yet.
<jtv> asac: po2xpi ignores the context already, because it's not there.  :-)
<asac> jtv: ok. from what i understand it would be ok as it most likely would remove the clashes from the ones we currently see without changing the approach for constructing the xpi from po
<jtv> You'd just need to teach your parser to ignore msgctxt directives, I think.
<asac> so i am fine with option 2 and 3
<jtv> And teach it not to expect keys to be unique within the entire PO file you get, of course.
<asac> so if you feel better to hack it in that way, using the msgctxt would be fine
<jtv> asac: I'll end up playing with the possibilities a bit anyway, but I think this one minimizes the inconvenience to users of other platforms.
<jtv> asac: They have it hard enough as it is.  :-P
<asac> jtv: hehe ... well, personally i don't mind to ignore other platforms for this first step
<asac> so you can decide
<asac> :)
<jetsaredim> asac: I can't seem to push this new mplayerplug-in up my bzr area
<asac> jetsaredim: is it a bzr branch at all?
<asac> what happens?
<jetsaredim> i made a new one
<jetsaredim> bzr init, bzr add .
<jetsaredim> bzr push bzr+ssh://jetsaredim@bazaar.launchpad.net/~jetsaredim/mplayerplug-in
<jetsaredim> bzr: ERROR: Generic bzr smart protocol error: Permission denied: "This method is only for creating branches: /~jetsaredim/mplayerplug-in"
<asac> jetsaredim: is there any mplayerplugin-in project at all?
<asac> further you need to create a branch
<asac> e.g. try
<asac> bzr push bzr+ssh://jetsaredim@bazaar.launchpad.net/~jetsaredim/mplayerplug-in
<asac> bzr push bzr+ssh://jetsaredim@bazaar.launchpad.net/~jetsaredim/mplayerplug-in/ubuntu
<asac> e.g. the second path element is just the project ... so you lack the ubuntu to not get the "only for creating branches" error
<jetsaredim> yea - got it
<asac> great
<jetsaredim> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~jetsaredim/mplayerplug-in/193812
<jetsaredim> (bug number)
<jetsaredim> gotta install it, but I'm faily certain it will work
<asac> bug 193812
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 193812 in mplayerplug-in "mozilla-mplayer plugin isn't detected in Firefox 3.0beta3" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193812
<asac> jetsaredim: once you have done that please add the debdiff to the bug
<asac> and let me know
<asac> (done that ==  tested)
<jetsaredim> yep - want to build it in my ppa
<jetsaredim> asac: how do I build mozilla-mplayer?  When I did the debuild it only builds mplayerplug-in...
<asac> jetsaredim: most likely its the wrong package htne
<asac> apt-get source mozilla-mplayer should give you the right sources
<jetsaredim> yea - that's what I did
<jetsaredim> the control file says package: mozilla-mplayer source:mplayerplug-in
<asac> jetsaredim: debuild -b should build it then
<jetsaredim> i did both debuild -b and debuild -S -sa and I only have mplayerplug-in files
<jetsaredim> changes, deb etc all mplayerplug-in
<fta2> asac, john is back ?
<fta2> I see he's doing some bug work
<asac> fta2: cool
<asac> fta2: his mail said he will be in hospital till end up apr
 * jetsaredim pulls hair out
<fta2> asac, network manager has been pushed in hardy with debug enabled ???
<fta2> bug 198531
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 198531 in nautilus "Connecting to SSH or Samba server gives "The specified location is not mounted" error" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198531
<asac> fta2: why do you think it is with debug?
<CheGuevara> asac, are you still gonna update your 0.7 packages?
<asac> CheGuevara: yes. i will do that once i have everything else done :)
<asac> ... its not a high priority
<asac> CheGuevara: updating based on my bzr branches should be easy enough though
<CheGuevara> am too scared to use it now
<CheGuevara> last time, it half updated and n-m restarted before somethign else installed
<CheGuevara> so the rest couldn't download and install
<CheGuevara> ended up with a b0rked system lol
<asac> strange ... usually things get downloaded _before_ they get installed
<asac> i think in the beginning there were some too lax dependency which might not have auto updated your applet. that should be resolved by now
<fta2> asac, because my logs are filled with messages such as NetworkManager: <debug> [1205768279.068140] nm_hal_device_removed(): Device removed (hal udi is '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_98AB_B3D0').
<fta2> (when i plug my usb key)
<asac> fta2: yes, but that was always that way afaik
<fta2> i don't remember it
<fta2> unless somthing changed my logckeck rules
<asac> fta2: you didn't use nm at all afaik :)
<fta2> true but it's installed
<asac> yeah ... it was always that way, for sure. maybe its just that udev became more eventish
<fta2> asac, http://blog.vlad1.com/2008/03/16/cairo-16-quartz-and-gecko/
<koke_22> hola
<koke_22> alguien me puede ayudar????
<jetsaredim> asac: ok - tried out the new mozilla-mplayer and it seems fine
<jetsaredim> what is the debdiff - the diff.gz file?
<jetsaredim> asac: updated 193812
<jetsaredim> err bug 193812
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 193812 in mplayerplug-in "mozilla-mplayer plugin isn't detected in Firefox 3.0beta3" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193812
<jetsaredim> i attached my debdiff, added my branch, and assigned it to you
<jetsaredim> :)
<asac> ok back
<asac> was on a cal
<asac> fta: you have a cloak now ... great!
<asac> jetsaredim: the debdiff is produced by debdiff *.dsc
<jetsaredim> o hmm
<asac> e.g. first argument = original dsc
<jetsaredim> so what i uploaded to the bug is not it?
<asac> second argumnet = new dsc
<asac> if you didn't use debdiff then most likely its not .)
<jetsaredim> i just cd to the local branch and did debdiff
<jetsaredim> came back with a normal-looking diff file
<asac> looks like a valid debdiff
<jetsaredim> so i assume that was it
<asac> (however you created it)
<jetsaredim> ok then :)
<asac> jetsaredim: at some point you might want to work on migrating the build-depend from libxul-dev to xulrunner-1.9-dev ...
<asac> but is good enough for now
<asac> just keep it on your list of "more" sophisticated things to do in case you are looking for a challenge
<asac> jetsaredim: oh ... you should remember to close the bug in changelog (so archive admins can easily see the review/discussion)
<asac> jetsaredim: look at how the changelog reads that i upload to get an idea on the syntax
<asac> jetsaredim: ok uploaded
<asac> fta: do you have amd64 at hand?
<jetsaredim> asac: where to see the changelog?
<asac> jetsaredim: in launchpad ... look at the package
<asac> there is a list of every upload done
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mplayerplug-in
<asac> on the main page for the package
<asac> ubuntu2 should appear there any time soon
<asac> also the bug will now automatically receive a copy of the changelog because i closed it with this upload
<asac> cwong1: vlad and roc are good contacts to start for asking about how to att fingerscroll support.
<asac> (in case you didn't get their names)
<asac> they should at least be able to bounce you to the right contacts
<jetsaredim> asac: ok thanks :)
<fta> back
<asac> jetsaredim: takes a bit to get in. needs archive admin approval (as we are in beta)
<asac> fta: are you on amd?
<fta> at work, I have an amd but it's running i386 now
<asac> hmm. ok
<fta> why ??
<asac> well  i need someone to test nspluginwrapper merge :)
<asac> e.g. if it still works with flashplugin-nonfree
<asac> the diff looks good, but my amd system is currently broken
<asac> hmm ... why do i already have all these kde libs on my system
<asac> even though its my new laptop :(
<asac> pestilence
<fta> lol
<asac> i really would like a feature, like: remove all kde things when running apt-get autoremove
<asac> so i can install them in case i need them to build something and then instantly wipe them
<fta> $ dpkg -l | grep -c kde
<fta> 0
<asac> yeah ... i think it was gnash that brought this dirt on my disc
<fta> i only build stuff in chroots
<asac> (required to build klash)
<fta> except my own projects
<fta> but i don't do kde at all
<asac> yeah, but this laptop just has 80G ... so i feel reluctant to setup chroots
<fta> a chroot for packaging is usually small
<asac> if you do it like for pbuilder
<asac> otherwise it will grow and grow over time
<asac> but using pbuilder just creates too much disc activity on a laptop imo
<fta> 100M for the base, 1G with builddeps for a moz stuff, 1 more G for the moz stuff itself
<fta> just clean you build-area weekly
<fta> +r
<fta> --enable-debugger-info-modules=yes doesn't help for my crash
<asac> fta: do you have a plain upstream build-tree now?
<fta> no, doing it right now
<jetsaredim> asac: i guess it does take a while to get uploaded
<jetsaredim> :)
<asac_> sorry i was temporarily banned after recoonnect
<asac_> had to get a new ip first
<fta> <asac> fta: do you have a plain upstream build-tree now?
<fta> <fta> no, doing it right now
<fta> <jetsaredim> asac: i guess it does take a while to get uploaded
<fta> <jetsaredim> :)
<asac_> its already uploaded
<asac_> just sitting in the queue requiring a punch
<asac_> its in universe so it will just happen once an release team members visits the queue
 * jetsaredim punch
<asac_> jetsaredim: your punch is too weak to help here :-P
<jetsaredim> need "hulk smash!"
<jetsaredim> asac: can you explain more about your xulrunner comment?
<asac> the idea is to built against xulrunner-1.9-dev
<jetsaredim> vs xul-dev?
<asac> libxul-dev is from xulrunner 1.8
<asac> jetsaredim: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XulrunnerGecko
<asac> that is a basic introduction ... though the examples are a bit outdated ... and over complicated
<asac> but in general it should still be the right line
<asac> to pursue
<asac> jetsaredim: look at the basics and thte totem example
<asac> mplayer is probably different, but the direction should still be valid
<asac> [reed]: http://tinyurl.com/26bwsw
<asac> hmm
<asac> [reed]: http://tinyurl.com/3ccfv6
<asac> thats the one
<asac> should i add checkin-needed everywhere or is it ok that way?
<fta> epiphany-browser: jemalloc.c:4190: arena_dalloc: Assertion `arena != ((void *)0)' failed.
<fta> Abort (core dumped)
<fta> ohoh
<asac> [reed]: ok CCed you on two more sec bugs appeared to not see
<asac> [reed]: how many can you commit of those 26?
<asac> fta: sounds bad
<asac> fta: can you reproduce?
<fta> prism is dead too
<asac> (is that enabled in beta4 already?)
<asac> ah ok. so just trunk rumbling
<asac> or is that with your debug biuld-tre?
<fta> xul and ff3 built as usual + --enable-debugger-info-modules=yes
<fta> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5790/
<asac> fta: so is it because of the modules?
<asac> fta: did you manage to disable stripping?
<fta> asac, i've added a firefox-3.0-full projet in mozclient
<asac> fta: good. how can we get that?
<asac> just include the .mk i guess :)
<asac> does it still produce nobinonly?
<fta> yes, or make -f /usr/..../firefox-3.0-full.mk get-orig-source
<fta> yes
<asac> great
<fta> hm, prism works now. same debs
<asac> well ... memory access issues can be random
<asac> that doesn't mean that there isn't a problem
<asac> can you run that in debugger
<asac> ?
<fta> the ff3 crash is 100% reproducible, same stack
<asac> with upstream build-tree?
<fta> no, our branches
<fta> i'm building ff3-full with debug now.. takes a while
<asac> did upstream built tree finished
<asac> ok
<fta> are you done with lp-locale-export ?
<fta> and xpi ?
<fta> make[2]: Entering directory `/src/bzr/build-area/firefox-3.0-full-3.0~b5~cvs20080316t0643+nobinonly/build-tree/mozilla/browser/installer'
<fta> Makefile:70: *** you need a "--enable-static or --enable-libxul" build to package a build.  Stop.
<fta> from dist/bin, it's ok, no crash
<fta> which is expected as it crashes when comparing the xul gre versions
<asac> fta: a typo?
<saivann> asac : If you want to merge it, I published a branch for ubufox that use the beautiful icon for ubufox instead of the actual .ico file. https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubufox/+bug/176658
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 176658 in ubufox "ubufox icon could be cleaner" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<fta> asac, typo ?
<asac> fta: whats in your gre.d?
<asac> maybe its bogus?
<fta> no, it's correct
<asac> saivann: looking
<saivann> asac : Just to give you the status : I got eu_ES, hu_HU, pl_PL and fi_FI translations for ubufox so far.
<fta> and I have a real collection of those :)
<asac> saivann: you rock
<fta> 1.9a8pre.system.conf  1.9a9pre.system.conf  1.9b2pre.system.conf  1.9b3pre.system.conf  1.9b4pre.system.conf  1.9b5pre.system.conf  libxul0d.conf
<fta> 1.9a8.system.conf     1.9b1.system.conf     1.9b2.system.conf     1.9b3.system.conf     1.9b4.system.conf     firefox.conf
<asac> saivann: did you receive any acks for those from a 2nd peer on the translations list?
<saivann> asac : Hehe thanks :) Don't do it right now if you don't have time, I'm often here
<asac> saivann: its not required, but for those that arrive early, we might want to verify that they don't contain low-quality translations
<saivann> asac : The translations come from people who answered to my call in the ubuntu translations list
<asac> saivann: right. i am not sure how the localization team is structured, by aren't there any "senior" contacts we could ask to review them?
<saivann> asac : It would be important, yes. If you have some ideas about that, I'm ready to work
<asac> saivann: do the translation teams have a launchpad team each?
<saivann> asac : I'm not really aware of this too.. I will look if there is a ubuntu-localisation channel or something like that
<asac> saivann: if there are launchpad teams you could look for the administrator
<asac> or something
<saivann> asac : This would make sense, thanks for that suggestion, I will search in this direction
<saivann> asac : My deadline is NonLanguagePackTranslationDeadline, that's right?
<fta> asac, prism crashes on shutdown now.. inside cairo
<saivann> asac : I must go for the next minutes but if you talk to me or send me a email, I wil get your message. Thanks
<fta> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5797/
<asac> saivann: if possible ahead of that. we might be able to inject those as initial translations to launchpad with a bit of luck"
<asac> saivann: but not before my export code can properly strip the jar files to only contain files related to a certain language
<asac> that won't happen before beta at least
<asac> fta: maybe repeat what kind of thing that is? what versions are you running?
<asac> fta: will it stop to crash if you build without system-cairo?
<fta> cvs20080316t0643
<fta> the crash is an assert because something is leaked
<asac> looks like its a resurrection of live-entries assertion bail-out --- which is why we stopped using system-cairo back at a5 or something
<fta> i guess it's fatal only in the debug build
<asac> fta: yes, might be
<asac> otoh its in cairo ... so why would a debug biuld of xulrunner using system cairo change a thing?
<asac> fta: didn't you start this whole debugging because you had a crash in non-debug builds?
<fta> yes
<fta> crash in ff3
<fta> at startup, not shutdown
<asac> so it _does_ happen in non-debug builds
<fta> yes
<fta> ff3 yes
<fta> prism, i don't remember
<asac> yes. we had startup as well ... though shutdown was the line we usually settled on back
<asac> fta: figure the checkin that caused this in bonsai :)
<fta> my ff3 crash has nothing to do with cairo
<asac> when did it start?
<asac> whed was the last build working wll?
<asac> fta: you sure?
<fta> 20080316 0643 NOK
<fta> 20080314 1505 OK
<asac> what timezone are those?
<fta> moz
<asac> the right one for bonsai?
<asac> ok
<fta> mozclient dates
<asac> does mozclient transform them?
<fta> no, bonsai dates
<fta> same
<asac> bug 399694
<asac> mozilla bug 399694
<asac> hmm sec sensitive
<asac> cairo upgrade landed
<asac> maybe thats the problem?
<asac> mozilla bug 421422
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 421422 in GFX: Thebes "Upgrade cairo to 1.5.12-56-ga33351f" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=421422
<asac> so git head ga33351f
<asac> mozilla bug 404123
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 404123 in Layout: Form Controls "[FIX]Percentage padding on <legend> triggers "ASSERTION: Bogus availSize.width.  Should be bigger"" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=404123
<asac> mozilla bug 354502
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 354502 in Layout "Legend tag does not wrap when specified" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=354502
<asac> those touch layout as well
<asac> another gfx: mozilla bug 418105
<asac> lets assume that it really changes mac only
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 418105 in GFX: Mac "Remove non-cairo Mac gfx code from the tree" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=418105
<asac> the others look unrelated
<asac> aka unlikely to cause that imo
<asac> the initial crash is in jemalloc?
<asac> maybe browser builds its own copy of jemalloc?
<asac> fta: ?
<asac> Bug 418016 Follow-up patch: force static jemalloc lib, to fix bustage for non-libxul linux builds. r+sr=pavlov a=blocking1.9+
<asac> mozilla bug 418016
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 418016 in XPCOM "Ts jumped ~1% when enabling jemalloc on Linux (qm-mini-ubuntu01, qm-mini-ubuntu02, qm-mini-ubuntu05)" [Minor,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=418016
<fta> this is my crash: mozilla bug 423334
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 423334 in General "crash at startup in NS_CompareVersions" [Critical,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=423334
<fta> building 20080315t1200 to cut the tree in half
<asac> fta: i'd go for one of the jemalloc commits
<asac> if it really crashes that early its unlikely that its a crash in some gfx/layout code
<asac> there are just three commits in that timespan
<fta> too bad we don't have hourly debs :(
<asac> fta: did you respin firefox?
<fta> ?
<fta> i have my script to do all that: ./update-pkg.sh -d 20080315t1200 xulrunner-1.9.head firefox-3.0.head ; ./sync-ppa.pl ; ./build-ppa.pl
<fta> the 1st pull the tarballs and update the branches, the 2nd merge the branches into my ppa branches, the 3rd builds the ppa branches and install the result in my chroot
<fta> it will just skip the dput :)
<asac> fta: are .debs for superseeded builds still available in launchpad?
<fta> not sure. I've pushed the broken debs a bit too fast so I asked lp to delete them, but nothing else remained, ie the superseded ones were supposed to stay 24h but I couldn't find them
<asac> so they get removed from launchpad?
<asac> thats unfortunate
<asac> ill think about the situation
<asac> is far from perfect right now. i need a tinderbox, i need a daily ppa, i need a pfs server :-D
<asac> daily ppa with archiving :)
<fta> i have all the software to do that, i just need the hardware
<asac> bug 176658
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 176658 in ubufox "ubufox icon could be cleaner" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176658
<fta> oh, vlad assigned himself on the red line in greader
<fta> and it's blocking1.9+
<fta> + ?
<fta> oh, approved blocking1.9 ?
<asac> yes
<fta> mozilla bug 421069
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 421069 in Layout "specifying line-height in px or with decimal values causes rendering errors" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=421069
<fta> asac, seems there are a log of lp bugs to push to mozilla
<fta> lot
<[reed]> asac: I can commit them all, it just might take me a while... committing takes time to make sure it's done correctly
<[reed]> asac: give people a couple of days / a week or so, and then add checkin-needed
<asac> k
<[reed]> if it's bzbarsky
<[reed]> just add checkin-needed
<[reed]> he's already said that ;)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-03-18
<fta> http://partnerpage.google.com/ubuntu.com?hl=en-US
<fta> I didn't know such thing existed
<asac> fta: where did you get that igoogle ur lfrom? forum?
<fta> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=723602
<asac> okay
<asac> why do they think they get an ubuntu.com address
<asac> really funny how quick a wrong perception is taken for granted :)
<asac> "'m trying to become an Ubuntu member, but that darn key generation won't work for me!"
<asac> hehe
<fta> asac, either mozclient or bonsai is wrong regarding commit dates
<asac> how much do they diverge?
<asac> fta: ?
<fta> difficult to tell. looking...
<asac> [reed]: i am not sure if i actually added someone in the reviewee field of the 1.8.0 branch from mozilla bug 398006
<asac> if i go to details of the patch i don't see anyone ... does that mean that i didn't?
<asac> s/reviewee/reviewer/
<fta> if I diff two tarballs: 20080315t0300 and 20080315t1200, I get cvs changes between 2008-03-14 21:17:14.000000000 +0100 and 2008-03-15 04:51:44.000000000 +0100
<fta> if the cvs dates are reliable
<fta> well, no, not even cvs dates but diff dates, so filesystem dates
<fta> anyway, the diff doesn't match bonsai
<asac> fta: so mozclient is still against UTC
<asac> or even CET
<fta> no
<asac> why ... its about the same diff
<asac> oh
<fta> it clearly sends -D "2008/03/16 06:07 PST" to cvs
<fta> or similar
<asac> you mean its the opposite direction?
<asac> ETOOMUCHCONFUSION
<fta> 20080315t0300 NOK
<fta> 20080314t2200 OK
<fta> asac, i'm trying to configure wifi on my laptop, n-m turned crazy at 100% cpu, i had to kill it and now i'm doomed, even after a reboot
<asac> chipset
<asac> ?
<asac> fta: ?
<fta> the dell one, hold on
<fta> 3945abg
<fta> i'm in manual mode now, how can i revert that ?
<fta> it's gutsy
<fta> is there a recent/usable cd available for hardy ?
<fta> asac, ^^
<asac> fta: hmm. gutsy is known to have issues
<asac> fta: you can use beta previews
<fta> i'll grab a nightly then
<fta> amd64?
<fta> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/hardy-desktop-amd64.iso is not oversized
<fta> what's broken on amd64 those days ?
<fta> asac, ^^
<asac> i think it should work
<asac> afaik french translation was dropped from CD for now because of the oversizing
<asac> but i hope thats not a blocker to use that ;)
<fta> i don't care, i'm in us everywhere
<fta> i care about not having to mess up with lib32
<asac> that should be fine
<asac> we are close to beta release
<asac> fta: you can ask in #ubuntu-testing
<asac> maybe they are happy that you try the latest CD
<asac> uff
<asac> done with catchup of 1.8.0 security patches
<jetsaredi1> asac: that patch made it in last night
<asac> yes
<asac> it was just a matter of when the batch would happen :)
<asac> thanks!
<asac> jetsaredi1: remember to verify that its build
<jetsaredi1> yea - installed it on my laptop
<jetsaredi1> when did you say that you were going to review the extensions?
<asac> i think i said today :)
<jetsaredi1> the user agent switcher and web developer plugins (both maintained by the same guy) had new releases today
<asac> good. do you know how to the upgrade technically?
<asac> 1. you commit the new release to the .upstream branch
<asac> then you bzr merge ../xxx.upstream  from within the ubuntu branch
<asac> and document the new release in changelog
<asac> then bzr commit
<jetsaredi1> well - did we have those extensions packaged already?
<asac> (well to be exact you would open a new changelog entry that is UNRELEASED instead of hardy
<asac> so you can land eny eventual fixes for releas
<asac> jetsaredi1: no idea :)
<asac> thought you refer to them ;)
<jetsaredi1> cause they're not on the extensions page :)
<asac> jetsaredi1: we have a webdeveloper package in ubuntu
<jetsaredi1> o rly?
<asac> if you want you can create a branch for them
<asac> yes
<asac> maybe start with creating an .upstream branch from the current orig.tar.gz
<asac> and add the packaging changes to the ubuntu branch
<asac> then import the new upstrea mbranch in to .upstream and merge over to ubuntu... fix it to install in firefox 3 ... and maybe switch to thew xpi.mk
<asac> :)
<jetsaredi1> hmm
<jetsaredi1> let me start with the user agent switcher
<jetsaredi1> do you know if there is a doc on merging a new upstream?
<jetsaredi1> not that your description wasn't enough ;)
<asac> jetsaredi1: do we have user agent switcher too?
<asac> jetsaredi1: user agent switcher is new
<asac> from what i can see right now
<jetsaredi1> yea
<asac> jetsaredi1: new .upstream is easy
<asac> you usually go to a checked out branch
<asac> rm -rf *
<asac> (e.g. just the .bzr directory stays in there)
<asac> then extract the new upstream sources
<asac> run bzr add . once (to add any new files)
<asac> and commit with message which version that is
<asac> then you just go to your .debian branch and run bzr merge /path/to/new/upstream
<asac> jetsaredim: and no ... i don't know about any good description for it
<jetsaredim> heh
<asac> (which doesn't mean that there isn't one)
<jetsaredim> ok
<jetsaredim> did you upload your devscripts to the main repos?
<asac> yes
<jetsaredim> cool
<asac> mozilla-devscripts in archive has xpi.mk
<jetsaredim> where do I find a branch to check out for that package?
<asac> jetsaredim: there is none
<jetsaredim> or can I just use the source package install
<asac> thats why i said you should start and import the current orig as .upstream
<jetsaredim> ahh
<asac> then branch .ubuntu from that and apply the current diff.gz to that branch
<jetsaredim> ok
<asac> then we can go ahead
<asac> :)
<asac> i'd prefer to get all extensions into bzr
<jetsaredim> yea
<asac> so there is a single list i can go through to sponsor contributions
<asac> especially because upstream sometimes don't have a VCS ... so importing them to bzr is a great service to the free software community
<asac> fta: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5809/
<asac> i haven't tried if it works :)
<asac> you think its a mess? (from readability)
<asac> the idea is that we cannot just copy the complete .jar file referred to for a certain language, but have to repack that jar to contain only those sub-paths that are given in the manifest
<asac> as there are cases where all translations are in the same .jar
<asac> (like in ubufox and other extensions)
<asac> http://www.adobe.com/devnet/air/articles/introduction_to_air_security.html
<jetsaredim> (funny thing - my wife's cousin is the manager for all downloads on adobe.com) :)
<asac> oh really?
<asac> good to know ;)
<[reed]> asac: I can't see the bug
<asac> [reed]: which bug id?
<asac> ok found it
<[reed]> <asac> [reed]: i am not sure if i actually added someone in the reviewee field of the 1.8.0 branch from mozilla bug 398006
<[reed]> brb
<asac> added
<fta> i have a 2h window for my crash now
<asac> fta: ?
<asac> please post a tinyurl for that in bonsai
<fta> jemalloc becoming static is my main target
<asac> yes
<asac> as i said try to backout the jemalloc patches
<asac> one by one
<asac> they most likely cause this
<[reed]> asac: you didn't request review from anybody
<[reed]> but comment #18 sounds like the branch shouldn't even get it
<asac> ok thanks
<asac> [reed]: i think it landed on 1.8
<[reed]> not from what that bug says
<[reed]> there's no fixed1.8.1.x keyword
<[reed]> nor approval for a branch patch
<[reed]> I doubt it
<asac> [reed]: it landed ... was backed out though
<asac> hell why don't you comment this kind of action in the bug
<asac> when i backported that it definitly was landed
<asac> 2007-12-26 11:01	bzbarsky%mit.edu 	mozilla/layout/base/nsPresShell.cpp 	3.852.2.27 	MOZILLA_1_8_BRANCH  	14/0  	Don't run XBL constructors during frame construction, ever. Bug 398006,
<asac> r+sr=sicking, a=dveditz
<[reed]> see comment #16
<[reed]> where it clearly says it was backed out
<asac> hmmm
<asac> ok
<asac> i stand corrected
<reed_> ugh
<reed_> asac, my X61 won't go to full screen power
<reed_> something in one of the latest hardy updates broke it
<reed_> :(
<asac> reed_: full screen power?
<reed_> screen brightness
<asac> ah.
<reed_> it's stuck on some low setting
<asac> i can push it up using the fn keys
<reed_> fn keys don't work at all
<reed_> :(
<reed_> for screen brightness
<reed_> the little sun dialog comes up
<reed_> and acts like it is changing
<reed_> but doesn't actually change
<asac> ah
<asac> hmm ... what did i do to fix it :/
<asac> hmm
<asac> it was broken in the beginning. i remember that
<asac> but i can't remember that i fixed it manually
<asac> reed_: what i did is to enable laptop_mode and tweaked the settings in there to get more battery life
<asac> reed_: i enabled laptop mode in /etc/default/acpi-support
<asac> and i think you either have to restart the system or run the laptop-mode init script in init.d
<reed_> yeah, I just did that... I'm grepping /var/log/acpid and see it calling /etc/acpi/video_brightnessup.sh, but it still isn't doing anything
<reed_> ok, just did that
<reed_> nope
<reed_> not helping
 * reed_ grrs
<asac> let me see if i modefied that file
<asac> what do you have in there?
<reed_> root@angelo:/etc/acpi# cat video_brightnessup.sh
<reed_> #!/bin/bash
<reed_> . /usr/share/acpi-support/key-constants
<reed_> acpi_fakekey $KEY_BRIGHTNESSUP
<asac> reed_: do you have /etc/acpi/thinkpad-brightness-up.sh ?
<reed_> yes
<reed_> root@angelo:/etc/acpi# cat thinkpad-brightness-up.sh
<reed_> #!/bin/bash
<reed_> manufacturer=`dmidecode --string system-manufacturer`
<reed_> case "$manufacturer" in
<reed_>     LENOVO*)
<reed_> 	exit
<reed_>     ;;
<reed_>     *)
<reed_> 	. /usr/share/acpi-support/key-constants
<reed_> 	acpi_fakekey $KEY_BRIGHTNESSUP
<reed_>     ;;
<reed_> esac
<reed_> same thing
<asac> yes
<asac> its not used because you have LENOVO i guess
<reed_> yeah
<reed_> root@angelo:/etc/acpi# dmidecode --string system-manufacturer
<reed_> LENOVO
<asac> ah wait a  second
<asac> i think i changed the module options for thinkpad_acpi
<asac> i have
<asac> options thinkpad_acpi hotkey=enable,0xffffbf brightness_enable=1 experimental=1 fan_control=1
<asac> in /etc/modprobe.d/thinkpad_acpi.modprobe
<reed_> that file got removed
<reed_> remember? :)
<asac> it got?
<asac> not for me :-P
<reed_> well
<reed_> it was _supposed_ to be removed
<asac> yeah ... unload the thinkpad_acpi module and see if modprobing it with those parameters helps
<asac> it wasn't correct in its initial form anyway
<asac> i also added two more modules to /etc/modules (but i don't know if they matter at all)
<asac> acpi-cpufreq
<asac> cpufreq_powersave
<reed_> again, this worked fine not too long ago
<reed_> something broke it
<reed_> :(
<asac> today?
<asac> can you still manually cat proper values to the /proc/ file?
<jetsaredim> asac: for webdeveloper it looks like the author changed the directory structure and such underlying
<jetsaredim> so do I just blow away what is there and drop in the new one
<asac> reed_: cat /proc/acpi/ibm/brightness
<asac> reed_: cat /proc/acpi/video/VID/LCD0/brightness
<asac> jetsaredim: the idea was just to have the original thing in a branch
<asac> as i said to do an upstream upgrade you always rm -rf everything
<asac> then unpack the new
<asac> and bzr add .
<asac> then commit
<jetsaredim> o ok
<reed_> no such file for the ibm path
 * jetsaredim is a bit slow
<reed_> root@angelo:/etc/acpi# cat /proc/acpi/video/VID/LCD0/brightness
<reed_> levels:  100 100 20 25 30 35 40 45 50 55 60 65 70 75 80 85 90 100
<reed_> current: 100
<reed_> it's clearly not at 100
<asac> reed_: yeah most likely because the ibm thing is missing
<reed_> how do I fix that? :)
<asac> reed_: /sys/devices/virtual/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness
<asac> can you change that?
<asac> does that expose the correct value?
<reed_> root@angelo:/etc/acpi# cat /sys/devices/virtual/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness15
<reed_> 15
<asac> i also have /sys/devices/virtual/backlight/thinkpad_screen/brightness
 * reed_ tries pushing it up
<asac> or actual_brighness
<reed_> I don't have /sys/devices/virtual/backlight/thinkpad_screen
<asac> reed_: so did you modprobe with the parameters above?
<reed_> no, let me go do that
<asac> right
<asac> that should help i guess
<reed_> ok
<reed_> root@angelo:/etc/modprobe.d# modprobe thinkpad_acpi `cat thinkpad_acpi.modprobe`FATAL: Error inserting thinkpad_acpi (/lib/modules/2.6.24-12-generic/kernel/drivers/misc/thinkpad_acpi.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<reed_> mmm
<reed_> oh
<asac> strange
<reed_> that's my fault
<asac> k
<reed_> so, that acted like something happened, but nothing happened... let me restart
<asac> at least it should bring you the brightness devices again for thinkpad/ibm
<reed_> woo
<reed_> now, how can I strangle acpi-support maintainers?
<reed_> for breaking my screen brightness
<reed_> :)
<asac> does it work?
<reed_> yep
<asac> just those parameters?
<reed_> I dropped the hotkey one
<reed_> because that's wrong
<asac> is that required?
<asac> oh
<asac> why?
<asac> whats wrong with the mask?
<reed_> the mask isn't needed anymore, and it breaks some fn keys
<asac> really :)
<asac> good
<reed_> yep
<asac> i will remove it then
<asac> which keys in particular are broken for you with that?
<reed_> hmm, the lp bug says it
<reed_> reed@angelo:~$ cat /etc/modprobe.d/thinkpad_acpi.modprobe
<reed_> options thinkpad_acpi brightness_enable=1 experimental=1 fan_control=1
<reed_> that's what I have now
<reed_> and it works
<jetsaredim> asac: do I need to preserve anything other than the changelog file?
<jetsaredim> err and control file
<asac> jetsaredim: did you import the original debian part already?
<asac> e.g. as bzr revision on the .ubuntu branch
<asac> if so, i think just control changelog copyright should be enough
<asac> at least the files in the XPI.TEMPLATE are required
<asac> rules as well of course
<jetsaredim> yea
<asac> k
<asac> fine
<fta> ok, my laptop works perfectly
<fta> (so far)
<asac> every acpi stuff right?
<fta> default. what should I tweak ?
<asac> brightness :)
<fta> I do that with the keyboard
<fta> and there was an auto dim on the default gusty
<fta> maybe a dell thing
<fta> it's shipped with "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/dell-team/ubuntu gutsy main"
<asac> sounds good
<asac> so new nm is fixed?
<fta> yes
<asac> nice
<asac> is that ppa auto added to your sources?
<asac> fta: ?
<fta> it was preinstalled in gutsy but i've trashed it, i prefer to know exactly what's installed on my boxes
<fta> hm, those two firmware packages were not even installed
<fta> so it looked like a vanilla gutsy
<jetsaredim> asac: the xpi still needs to be at the top-level of the package right?
<asac> yes
<asac> jetsaredim: you could define MOZ_XPI_FILE=full/path/to.xpi
<asac> havent tried that though
<jetsaredim> good ide
<jetsaredim> a
<armin76> asac: fta: you guys using jemalloc?
<armin76> or is it enabled by default?
<fta> it's by default
<fta> asac, ff3 is changing workspace in my laptop :(
<jetsaredim> asac: I must have flubbed up something in this webdeveloper package cause I just tried installing the deb and restart ff and not there
<asac> fta: yes. thats because you don't use compiz
<asac> jetsaredim: is anything in the package
<asac> try dpkg -L packagename to see the content
<fta> i don't use compiz on any of my desktops and it still doesn't raise
<asac> still doesn't raise? i thought you said that it did switch workspace
<asac> so two issues?
<fta> it does on my new laptop
<jetsaredim> asac: looks like it never installed
<fta> it doesn't on my desktops
<jetsaredim> asac: doesn't look like anything got installed other than the copyright and changelog
<jetsaredim> which means that variable might not be working
<asac> indeed
<fta> armin76, why did you ask ?
<armin76> uh? the jemalloc thing?
<armin76> some user asked me :D
<asac_> users shouldnt know which memory thing the application is using imo
<asac_> just deny that info next time :-P
<fta> asac, crash confirmed within http://tinyurl.com/3bvwx2, rebuilding with this one backed out: http://tinyurl.com/2pdd9h
<asac> fta: does ephy crash as well with that xul?
<fta> bingo, http://tinyurl.com/2pdd9h is the culprit
<fta> [reed], i blame you ! :)
<xtknight> in gutsy, ff2.0 and ff3.0 can be installed concurrently.  i'd like to try a new ff3.0 build.  how would i replace the distro's ff3.0?  the distro-provided ff3.0 seems to include some secret sauce to interoperate with ff2.0...  the new ff3.0 build i have runs ff2.0 if ff2.0 is open.
<asac> xtknight: there should be no difference for that problem
<asac> oh right
<asac> the profile directory is not the same
<asac> well ... its excpected then and you cannot do much about that
<asac> xtknight: maybe the ffox 3 in gutsy-backports is new enough for you?
<fta> jdong has a backport of b4 ready for gutsy
<fta> if it's not already in
<asac> fta: bug 190845
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 190845 in seamonkey "seamonkey has no Help > Report Problem in Help Menu" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190845
<asac> there is a patch. can you review and sign off?
<asac> (if it works at all)
<asac> xtknight: bug 191796
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 191796 in gutsy-backports "Please backport firefox-3.0 3.0~b4 final" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191796
<asac> there are test packages
<asac> please confirm that they work well
<asac> so we can upload these
<fta> asac, forgot about that. will do
<asac> thanks!
<asac> i just found it while reviewing the beta blocker list
<fta> you were supposed to comment on mozilla bug 421168 too
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 421168 in Build Config "firefox using --with-libxul-sdk doesn't install .idl/.h on make install" [Normal,Resolved: wontfix] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=421168
<fta> we have a bug for that
<asac> i know ... its still on my radar
<asac> i looked at that todo twice today iirc
<xtknight> o
<xtknight> thx asac/fta
<xtknight> i was trying a PGO build.  what's in backports isn't PGO is it?
<xtknight> profile-guided optimization
<xtknight> if not when do you guys plan on using PGO or do you plan on it?
<asac> not planned
<fta> same here. i've had a look a while ago but we still build too often and it's damn slow and greedy
<fta> (to build with PGO)
<xtknight> ah
<xtknight> any way to change profile dir on a stock firefox?
<xtknight> i mean to ~/.mozilla/firefox-3.0
<asac> not really
<xtknight> how is the ff3.0 in ubuntu built to cooperate with ff2.0?
<asac> there is no cooperation. the gutsy backport should still work as before
<xtknight> i suppose i could apt-get source the new ff3.0 and add PGO myself?
<fta> it will not work without rewriting some rules
<fta> it's a 3 steps build
<fta> i may give it a try in my ppa but i doubt it will make it in hardy, and i'm sure it will not in gutsy :S
<xtknight> ah sounds like a lot of trouble esp. with debian package
<asac> what has debian package to do with that?
<xtknight> rewriting the debian build scripts etc to use PGO
<[reed]> you know we're not going to turn PGO on for Linux builds in time for Fx3, right?
<fta> (i knew it)
<xtknight> um yes i know :)
<xtknight> just wondered if attempting it myself was worthwhile
<fta> [reed], read that i blamed you ?
<[reed]> fta: yes, but that doesn't really mean much, considering the number of patches I check-in for other people
<[reed]> complain to the patch author ;)
<fta> [reed], mozilla bug 423334
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 423334 in XPCOM "crash at startup in [@ NS_CompareVersions]" [Critical,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=423334
<[reed]> can asac reproduce?
<[reed]> as in, is this only you, or will this affect all ubuntu users?
<fta> it's b5pre
<[reed]> b5 freeze is tonight
<[reed]> so, if there's a problem, we need to know asap
<fta> it's --with-libxul-sdk b5pre crash only
<fta> without that commit, it works
<fta> i'm rebuilding a fresh trunk to confirm that
<[reed]> k
<[reed]> let me know
<CheGuevara> w00t got firefox to freeze
<fta> got it crash dozens of time since yesterday
<fta> +to
<fta> [reed], you Cced me to my own bug :)
<[reed]> you were in my autocomplete ;P
<[reed]> for when I CC asac
<fta> and you use fta+mozilla while I'm using fta+bugzilla there but it doesn't matter much (except for the duplicates)
<[reed]> wait
<[reed]> why do you have two accounts?
<fta> I have only one
<[reed]> ?
<[reed]> you have two
<[reed]> fta+mozilla and fta+bugzilla
<fta> really ?
<[reed]> yes
<[reed]> you should file a bug to merge them :)
<fta> i'm always using fta+bugzilla, the other one must be old then
<fta>                  CC|fta+mozilla@sofaraway.org   |
<fta>            Priority|P1                          |--
<fta> oops?
<fta> did I drop the p1 ?
<fta> [reed], ^^
<[reed]> fixed
<[reed]> file a bug under mozilla.org :: Bugzilla: Other b.m.o Issues
<[reed]> to merge your two accounts
<fta> an accounts merging request? hm, ok
<fta> doe
<fta> done
<[reed]> cool
<fta> asac, you asked me about readability of locale-export, if i may, MOZCALL_manifest_strip_jars is spectacular to say the least
<asac> [reed]: what does TS stand for?
<[reed]> in what context?
<asac> performance :)
<[reed]> oh, Ts
<asac> mozilla bug 418016
<asac> :)
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 418016 in XPCOM "Ts jumped ~1% when enabling jemalloc on Linux (qm-mini-ubuntu01, qm-mini-ubuntu02, qm-mini-ubuntu05)" [Minor,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=418016
<[reed]> Ts is a startup test we use
<asac> ok
<[reed]> Ts(tartup)
<asac> without having looked at it i am not surprised that things go bad if you have that linked into libxul ... which isn't loaded in the beginning in fffox libxul-sdk build iirc
<[reed]> basically times how long it takes to load the browser
<asac> yes, got that
<[reed]> k
<[reed]> :)
<asac> 1% doesn't really sound that much
<[reed]> we're very anal about performance
<[reed]> lately
<[reed]> :)
<asac> well
<asac> yeah i see that
<[reed]> but backing out the patch is definitely an option
<[reed]> but need to see if it's fixable currently
<[reed]> if not, sure, back it out
<asac> i will try to see if i can figure why browser uses its own static copy (which is suspect it does)
<[reed]> the creator of jemalloc commented in the bug
<[reed]> see if you can answer his comment
<asac> bz?
<[reed]> no, Jason
<asac> ah
<asac> ok just reloaded
<[reed]> Jason Evans
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-03-19
<[reed]> jemalloc
<[reed]> jason evans
<[reed]> :p
<asac> fta: can you please check if epiphany crashes as well
<asac> thats important to know. if it does there is no way to put this into libxul
<asac> [reed]: commented (with some uncertainty) - well bugzilla is still processing my submit :)
<asac> something going on?
<[reed]> hmm, go back and submit again?
<asac> i cannot even open https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=423334
<asac> anymore
<asac> [reed]: ?
<[reed]> oh, looks like server problems
<asac> yeah :)
<asac> [reed]: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5849/
<asac> my comment
<asac> i go to bed in a minute or tw
<asac> o
<asac> have meeting in about 6h
<[reed]> I'll post your comment if bugzilla doesn't come back in a few
<asac> thanks
<fta> well, my build failed:
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5850/
<fta> it's not related
<[reed]> cvs up
<[reed]> I think that got fixed
<fta> yes, saw a few bustages earlier
<fta> but it's 1:30am for me
<acesfull9> does anyone know the proper way to create a icalendar feed so that it can be imported as a remote calendar in sunbird
<acesfull9> I am using php to generate it, and I can download it and import it just fine, but I want to be able to subscribe to it remotely
<acesfull9> I set content-type: text/calendar but got no luck, I get an error
<acesfull9> the wierd thing is if I download it locally and import it, it works just fine
<asac> fta: there?
<asac> fta: so without the static patch things work well?
<asac> fta: i have to know that, so i know if its ok for us to have jemalloc at all
<asac> (e.g. is backing out the static patch good enough)
<asac> please test epiphany as well
<asac> thanks a lot
<asac> fta_: if it works, can you please try to rename the xulrunner directory (and fix the system.conf obviously) ... to see if firefox would still be able to load jemalloc library
<asac> fta_: i doubt that works and thats why i would vote to not use jemalloc at all for the time being
<asac> but i need verification for that ... if you have a package with the backed out patch i can test that as well
<fta> hi
<fta> asac, as i said, trunk works when i revert that patch
<fta> see the 2 .head branches i've just pushed
<fta> epy works too
<asac> fta: well i know that it works without that
<asac> question is if it works as well if you rename the xul dir
<asac> (without respinning)
<asac> fta: so did you push latest trunk to PPA? or do i need to do a rebuild here?
<asac> fta: mozclient is broken here ... get-orig-source DEBIAN_DATE=... doesn't work
<asac> the date is properly transformed for checkout of client.mk
<asac> but not for make -f client.mk checkout
<asac> there is a bug
<asac> k found it
<asac> now it fails to get the modules
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5861/
<asac> yeah ... mozilla-devscripts is completely borked right now
<asac> even without date i get: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5862/
<asac> thats with 0.05
<asac> 0.06 is worse ... latest branch is the same as 0.05
<asac> strange ... is moz cvs broken?
<asac> [reed]: wake up ... big big issue with CVS :) ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/5863/
<asac> [reed]: ok. i think there are plenty of people on it for now
<asac> :)
<asac> i guess its time to get my cvs account
 * asac doing breakfast
<asac> cvs is still broken
<asac> wth
<asac> mozilla bug 423835
<asac> sigh
<asac> *sigh*
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 423835 in Server Operations ""cannot find module" errors at checkout from cvs-mirror" [Critical,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=423835
<[reed]> the sysadmins are trying to fix major problems from last night's switch failure
<asac> [reed]: thx. switch failure?
<asac> what does that mean?
<asac> is it still a network/routing issue?
<jetsaredim> asac: uploaded useragentswitcher extension last night
<asac> jetsaredim: great. i think i will do the upload batch if you have finished webdeveloper :)
<asac> or is that ready as well?
<jetsaredim> can't figure it out
<jetsaredim> was going to ask you to take a look at my branch
<jetsaredim> for some reason it's not calling the build command (ant) during debuild
<asac> show :)
<jetsaredim> I'm sure I've done something wrong, but not sure what
<asac> url?
<jetsaredim> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~jetsaredim/firefox-extensions/firefox-webdeveloper.ubuntu/annotate/jgreenwa%40d620-20080319110706-akcupz1vlllaxpff?file_id=rules-20080318131529-7rzcyz4htw13mt6r-32
<jetsaredim> pretty much the identical rules file to what is in useragentswitcher and that one works fine
<jetsaredim> and if I just run "ant" from the top of that tree - it works like a champ
<asac> does userswitcher use ant as well?
<jetsaredim> yea
<jetsaredim> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~jetsaredim/firefox-extensions/useragentswitcher.ubtuntu/annotate/jgreenwa%40d620-20080319044826-00d0v66vnmtjaazq?file_id=rules-20080319034613-dcsqz3umdthkvygg-6
<asac> jetsaredim: ok i see
<asac> the EXTENSION_PKG must be the _binary_ package name that will ship the extension. not the source package
<asac> that should fix it
<asac> e.g. firefox-webdeveloper
<jetsaredim> in control?
<asac> e.g. in xpi.mk its hooked in like:
<asac> build/$(MOZ_EXTENSION_PKG)::
<asac> ifneq (,$(MOZ_XPI_BUILD_COMMAND)) $(MOZ_XPI_BUILD_COMMAND)
<asac> endif
<asac> build/webdeveloper ... will never be run by cdbs
<jetsaredim> o in rules
<jetsaredim> hmm
<asac> only build/firefox-webdeveloper
<asac> youll figure
<jetsaredim> ok
<jetsaredim> i'll play around with it
<asac> there is no EXTENSION_PKG in control
<asac> i will try to bail out in xpi.mk if a package not matching any binary package is used
<asac> jetsaredim: in xpi.mk the documentation is accurate:
<asac> #        MOZ_EXTENSION_PKG (MANDATORY):
<asac> #               define the binary package name used to ship this xpi
<asac> good
<jetsaredim> ok - that seems better
<asac> :)
<asac> does it work now?
<asac> jetsaredim: you imported the complete package into the .upstream branch
<asac> thats wrong
<asac> just the orig.tar.gz
<jetsaredim> does it really matter?
<asac> yes
<jetsaredim> since I ditched it and replaced it with the new tree
<asac> otherwise the upstream doesn't make sense
<asac> it matters in any case
<asac> the current .upstream branch has commits for debian/
<asac> importing the current package helps you to learn the procedure
<asac> though not mandatory
<asac> but still the .upstream branch must not contain any debian/ directory :)
<asac> jetsaredim: i don't see that you replaced the .upstream code with new files yet
<asac> at least thats not in the log
<asac> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~jetsaredim/firefox-extensions/firefox-webdeveloper.upstream
<asac> 1. By  Jared Greenwald <jgreenwa@d620>   on 2008-03-18
<asac> * import of existing package
<jetsaredim> i made a .ubuntu branch
<asac> thats good
<asac> yes the ubuntu branch should never receive new upstream files
<asac> only through merge from .upstream branch
<jetsaredim> awesome
<asac> jetsaredim: i don't see any new files in log of .ubuntu branch as well
<asac> jetsaredim: i think you accidentially pushed the .ubuntu branch to .upstream
<asac> you can uncommit till you are at revision 1 again and push --overwrite to .upstream
<asac> but still i am not sure where you upgraded the upstream sources ... if you did that at all
<jetsaredim> um
<asac> so ... un .upstream branch you would have 2 commits
<asac> 1. import existing upstream (v. XXXX) <- please name the version here
<asac> 2. upgrade to new upstream (v. XXXX) <-
<asac> the ubuntu branch would get
<asac> bzr branch -r 1 /path/to/upstream xxx.ubuntu
<asac> revision 2. import debian/ from packaging (version XXX)
<asac> either you fix build system then or do it after upstream merge
<asac> lets assume you fix it now
<asac> 3. fix build system to make use of xpi.mk and add build-depends on mozilla-devscripts accordingly
<asac> 4. merge new upstream sources from .upstream branch (v. XXX)
<asac> (revision 4 you are doing like:)
<asac> bzr merge /path/to/upstream/branch
<asac> while inside the .ubuntu branch
<asac> and then just bzr commit
<jetsaredim> why would a merge be necessary since I would have branched after importing the new sources
<asac> jetsaredim: you branched after revision 1 (current package)
<asac> so you need to merge revision 2 (new upstream)
<jetsaredim> ok - so when you say existing upstream - you mean the current package minus the debian dir?
<asac> jetsaredim: the current orig.tar.gz
<asac> nothing more
<jetsaredim> expanded?
<asac> there might be differences outside the debian/ dir in the diff.gz
<asac> so minus debian/ dir is not accurate
<asac> yes of course
<asac> makes sense?
<asac> (i mean in general)
<jetsaredim> in general
<jetsaredim> i think
<jetsaredim> i think I'll just blow away the bzr branches and start over
<asac> as you wish ... save the current debian/ dir so you can use that once you have arrived at that stage :)
<jetsaredim> right
<jetsaredim> and I modified the build.xml file too
<asac> yes. that only goes to .ubuntu branch
<jetsaredim> right
<asac> thats why importing debian package minus debian/ dir is not .upstream
<asac> only .orig.tar.gz should be upstream
<asac> i don't want to be picky about the exact procedure. i only care the in the end .upstream has the pure upstream sources. and .ubuntu is based on that branch
<asac> i just think that after doing this once you will be able to use that easily
<jetsaredim> sure you do ;)
<asac> jetsaredim: i see that you have a wierd dupe branch :) ... ~jetsaredim/firefox-extensions/firefox-webdeveloper.ubtuntu
<asac> read "ubtuntu" :)
<jetsaredim> heh
<asac> ~jetsaredim/firefox-extensions/firefox-webdeveloper.ubuntu exists as well ... so i think its a glitch :)
<jetsaredim> yea
<jetsaredim> i do that all the time when typing ubuntu
<asac> jetsaredim: yeah. bzr will remember where you initially pushed to
<asac> so you just need to do it once
<asac> after that just bzr push should be enough
<asac> jetsaredim: you can see where it would pull/merge and push to when running bzr info
<jetsaredim> crap - i think i just nuked the useragentswitcher.ubuntu branch
<asac> jetsaredim: yes ... if you still have it on your system you don't need to bother
<asac> you can just push it again
<jetsaredim> that would be convenient wouldn't ot
<jetsaredim> *it
<jetsaredim> well - at least I built the new package and can recover it from there
<asac> do you still have it on your disc?
<asac> yes ... you could just branch from .upstream and apply the .diff.gz
<jetsaredim> yea
<jetsaredim> asac: better...? https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~jetsaredim/firefox-extensions/firefox-webdeveloper.upstream
<asac> the comment looks good
<asac> how did you do it? like i said: rm -rf * .. and then extract new upstream source and run bzr add .
<asac> ?
<jetsaredim> yep
<asac> yes great
<asac> now branch the initial revision to an .ubuntu branch
<asac> apply the current .diff.gz
<asac> (as current package)
<jetsaredim> wait - what?
<jetsaredim> what do you mean by "branch the initial version"?
<asac> the idea is to create a .ubuntu branch that has the initial packaging
<asac> that should be done on revision 1 of course
<jetsaredim> ok
<asac> so bzr branch -r 1 /path/to/upstream ...ubuntu
<asac> then apply diff.gz
<asac> commit that as "* import packaging as of XXXX-0ubuntu1"!
<asac> or something
<asac> once that is done you can merge the other revision over by just running bzr merge /path/to/upstream
<asac> bump the changelog
<asac> fix the packaging ... and so on
<asac> :)
<jetsaredim> ok - so now I've got the upstream and ubuntu
<jetsaredim> upstream is current - ubuntu is old but has packaging
<jetsaredim> now I merge?
<jetsaredim> shoot
<asac> yeah
<jetsaredim> something got munged
<asac> you go to .ubuntu
<asac> bzr merge /path/to/upstream
<asac> what happened?
<asac> you can return to last committed state by running bzr revert
<jetsaredim> when I applied the diff it just put the files that should go into the debian dir at the top of the tree
<asac> yes
<asac> revision 2 most likely?
<jetsaredim> i suppose I can just create the dir and move them in
<jetsaredim> yea
<asac> he?
<asac> jetsaredim: maybe retry to apply the diff
<jetsaredim> i have things like control and rules at top of tree
<asac> if you are in the branch you run
<jetsaredim> patch < patchfile
<asac> gunzip -c /path/to/diff.gz  | patch -p1
<jetsaredim> ah p1
<asac> yes
<jetsaredim> that's prolly the problem
<asac> then you most likely (if there are no conflicts) you run bzr add .
<jetsaredim> yea
<asac> and commit that saying "packaging for 1.0.5-0ubuntuX"
<asac> or something
<jetsaredim> i had done that, but like i said the thing got fuxed
<jetsaredim> how do I roolback a revision?
<jetsaredim> actually - i can just branch r1
<asac> jetsaredim: what got committed?
<asac> you can bzr uncommit
<asac> bzr revert
<asac> that should bring you to the revision below
<asac> bzr ensure with bzr status that you don't have any unknown files
<asac> otherwise you might add them accidentially when you commit next time
<asac> jetsaredim: but remember that bzr uncommit is evil and should usually _never_ be done for branches already pushed to a remote place
<asac> you can use it for local reshuffeling of changes though
<jetsaredim> right - i already pushed it
<asac> jetsaredim: well ... in this case you can redo
<jetsaredim> was thinking that I could branch r1 re-apply the patch and then push
<asac> its like an excersize
<asac> and nobody is currently depending on it ... just "evil as a general rule"
<asac> jetsaredim: well rebranching revision 1 is similar to uncommit from the evilness ... do what you like more
<asac> it doesn't matter in this case
<jetsaredim> is there something magic that happens during the merge?
<jetsaredim> because the dev changed some of the directory structure and it seems completely different
<asac> he?
<asac> whats different?
<asac> please do a bzr diff
<asac> and show me the output
<asac> and bzr status
<asac> jetsaredim: is the new directory structure wrong?
<jetsaredim> no
<jetsaredim> the old dir structure is
<jetsaredim> they work for the package they are with
<jetsaredim> the old works with the old extension - new with the new extension
<asac> so why do you see a problem?
<asac> jetsaredim: bzr could track moves, but it doesn't know that things got moved
<asac> i don't think that there should be a problem
<jetsaredim> is the merge going to get rid of all of the old files?
<asac> jetsaredim: yes. if they are removed from the upstream branch it will (unless you have modified them ... then you would get conflicts)
<asac> jetsaredim: bzr status should yield something like this:
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5873/
<asac> you see which files where removed
<asac> which added
<asac> and which modified
<asac> (you would also see meta info at the bottom about the merge)
<jetsaredim> is there a way to resolve conflicts?
<asac> what kind of conflicts do you get?
<jetsaredim> not sure
<asac> there shouldn't be any
<jetsaredim> which files are which?
<asac> he?
<jetsaredim> there is BASE, OTHER and THIS?
<asac> show me bzr st
<asac> where do you get the conflict?
<asac> BASE is probably the current file on your branch ... OTHER the onmodified file from the other branch and THIS the result of the merge
<jetsaredim> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5877/
<asac> jetsaredim: ok. so the original debian package indeed hat the build.xml touched
<asac> jetsaredim: you can open build.xml and search for the conflict markers
<asac> "<<<<<<<<"
<asac> ======
<asac> >>>>>>
<asac> resolve them :)
<jetsaredim> why not just bring in the OTHER?
<jetsaredim> since this is just a temporary branch
<asac> because then you loose the changes in build.xml. its better to review manually
<asac> further there might be other parts sucessfully merged in already
<asac> in this case it might turn out that OTHER would have been right, but manually looking is required as a general rule to not drop things by mistake
<asac> jetsaredim: if the changes conflicting tried to do something similar you have to do for the new packaging, you can also do it in this step
<jetsaredim> looks like he just re-wrote the build.xml file for the most part - there's like 85 changes
<jetsaredim> he did do similar stuff to the build file that I had to do
<jetsaredim> fyi - i asked the bzr folks and they said i can just plaster whatever over and it won't screw anything up from vcs point of view
<jetsaredim> so I'm going to plaster on my patched version of the new build.xml
<asac> jetsaredim: yes
<asac> thats ok
<asac> jetsaredim: but if you do so please document that in commit log
<asac> jetsaredim: and add an initial changelog bump in the same commit using
<asac> dch -v NEWPACKAGE-0ubuntuversion -D UNRELEASED
<asac> you can do that in a second commit as well
<asac> jetsaredim: all going well?
<asac> :)
<jetsaredim> I think so
<jetsaredim> I'm just pushing a new version
<jetsaredim> with the new build.xml and new debian/* files
<asac> good
<asac> does it build?
<jetsaredim> ok - so now I have a tree that should be the 1.1.5 source + my changes to the debian/* files and build.xml
<jetsaredim> lemmie check
 * jetsaredim screams obscenities at the screen
<jetsaredim> dh_install -pfirefox-webdeveloper temp-xpi-NQFL5237/chrome temp-xpi-NQFL5237/chrome.manifest temp-xpi-NQFL5237/install.js temp-xpi-NQFL5237/install.rdf temp-xpi-NQFL5237/license.txt /usr/share/firefox-webdeveloper
<jetsaredim> cp: cannot stat `./chrome': No such file or directory
<jetsaredim> sry for the paste
<asac> jetsaredim: there is something wierd
<jetsaredim> asac: you're telling me?
<jetsaredim> thing is that I had it all working
<asac> jetsaredim: no .. i mean .. what happened to the original debian/rules
<jetsaredim> still have the dir from that around - lemmie see what is different
<asac> aeh sorry ... the changelog
<asac> i look at the commit revision 4
<asac> there is a complete new changelog in
<asac> isn't that supposed to be in revision 2 already?
<jetsaredim> uh - i suppose
 * jetsaredim goes back to square one...
<asac> jetsaredim: ah ... you forgot to bzr add
<asac> after diff.gz patch :)
<jetsaredim> i coulda swore I did
<asac> ;)
<jetsaredim> this is a pain
<asac> well :)
<asac> learning by doing
<asac> one doesn't do such mistakes often
<asac> then things get efficient
<asac> then they suddenly appear to be done by instinct :-D
<jetsaredim> yea
<jetsaredim> true
<jetsaredim> not like i've never used vcs systems before
<jetsaredim> making me feel like an amateur
<jetsaredim> :)
<jetsaredim> gotta run for lunch
<jetsaredim> bbl
<asac> well, but you must admit that bzr is quite comprehensible :)
<asac> its just the procedures for debian packaging that are different ;)
<fta2> asac, i have rendering issues on http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Biang
<fta2> the [edit] on the right below each pictures are misplaced
<fta2> and if you zoom several times, the background becomes black
 * asac looking
<asac> fta2: whats the problem? the edit links are all three next to each other slightly to the right
<asac> how is it supposed to be (i can't remember)
<asac> i don't see any edit for other pictures
<asac> are those edit things related to the pictures at all?
<fta2> asac, http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/biang.png
<asac> ok i had to fix the ip for cvs-mirror to get a cvs checkout going again
<asac> fta2: yes, but from which elements are they?
<asac> the one next to mnemonics looks ok
<asac> ok its most likely for the paragraphs
<asac> above
<asac> summary + about the noodle and phonetic sub.
<fta2> maybe yes
<fta2> but this looks weird anyway
<fta2> at least the 3 on the same line overwriting the text
<fta2> leaving.. it's raining here, lots of fun with my e-bike on perspective.
<asac> how are those implemented in html? floats?
<fta2> donno, select the text and use view selection source
 * fta2 gone
<asac> jetsaredim: thats about right, yes.
<asac> jetsaredim:  aber brnach you don't need to commit
<asac> you don't need to push until you are finished either
<asac> but thats all that you should fix besides the merge conflicts
<asac> jetsaredim: ^^^
 * asac jetsaredim well, nobody is perfect. nothing to bother about
<asac> jetsaredim: just go ahead
 * jetsaredim proceeds with caution
<jetsaredim> I don't really need these firefox-webdeveloper.{dirs,links,install} do I?
<asac> jetsaredim: no you don't need them
 * asac off traveling
 * jetsaredim uses pidgin
<jetsaredim> asac: ok - so something I'm doing is not right
<jetsaredim> cause I keep getting a fatal error during dh_install on debuild -b
<asac> whats the problem?
<jetsaredim> lemmie paste the output
<asac> y
<jetsaredim> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5900/
<jetsaredim> that's just the end of the debuild -b, but the relevant part
<asac> jetsaredim you still have any debhelper file in debian/ ?
<asac> like *install ?
<jetsaredim> o duh
<asac> you need to drop all of them
<asac> its all automatically handled now
<asac> e.g. *install, *links *dirs
<asac> bzr rm FILENAME :)
<jetsaredim> ahh better
<jetsaredim> now to update the changelog
<asac> yes
<jetsaredim> what was the example of the changelog you wanted me to follow again?
<asac> jetsaredim: look firefox-3.0.head for instance
<asac> or xulrunner-1.9.head
<asac> (those are branch names)
<asac> or look at the changelog of apt-get source xulrunner-1.9
<asac> but looking at branch you can also see how we document during commit
<asac> which is basically the same as in changelog
<fta> damn, i have a corrupted oo file :(
<jetsaredim> that sounds like a personal problem ;)
<fta> it was fine up to yesterday
<jetsaredim> asac: ok - this is looking much much better
<jetsaredim> though this file list is looking odd... http://paste.ubuntu.com/5902/
<asac> jetsaredim: yes indeed
<asac> does it work
<jetsaredim> seems to
<jetsaredim> I'm no webdeveloper expert user
<jetsaredim> but I suddenly have the webdeveloper toolbar
<jetsaredim> so i'm guessing that's a good sign
<jetsaredim> it could be part of the xpi
<jetsaredim> cause useragentswitcher looks similar
<asac> yeah ... thats good enough i guess
<jetsaredim> going to push it and then upload to my ppa
<asac> yep
<[reed]> asac / fta: check #developers on moznet
<[reed]> talking about the --with-libxul-sdk jemalloc crash bug
<fta> [reed], what did i miss ?
<[reed]> fta: they don't want to consider it a b5 blocker
<[reed]> and I'm trying to change their mind
<fta> oh
<fta> [reed], should I let you handle this or do you need me to say something ?
<[reed]> fta: please speak up
<jetsaredim> asac: to reconstitute that useragentswitcher tree I should be able to just use the tree from an apt-get source, right?
<asac> jetsaredim: no idea what you are planning to do
<jetsaredim> i accidentally nuked the useragentswitcher.ubuntu tree
<jetsaredim> so I was trying to re-constitute it
<jetsaredim> since I already built the package and its in my ppa
<fta> [reed], why a block on 418016 ? 418016 has been committed/fixed
<[reed]> because that's how we mark regressions
<[reed]> they block the bug that caused them
<fta> and btw, i don't see a discussion there. it's no, b5 is not concerned by -with-libxul-sdk against we need it
<[reed]> er, what?
<[reed]> asac / fta: can one of you post a mozconfig?
<[reed]> for firefox
<[reed]> that includes --with-libxul-sdk
<fta> we don't really use a mozconfig but i can post either our configure lines or about:buildconfig
<[reed]> do you --enable-libxul ?
<jetsaredim> asac: I'll have to figure this out later
<fta> [reed], posted
<[reed]> fta: where?
<fta> bug
<[reed]> er
<[reed]> I meant let me see
<[reed]> lo
<[reed]> lol
<fta> it's public anyway
<[reed]> k
<fta> anyone could dl our source package or read our bzr branches
<[reed]> patch in bug
<[reed]> try it?
<[reed]> you'll need to reapply the jemalloc in libxul patch ;)
<asac> hey hey ... calm down :)
<asac> i am sure its not working with-libxul-sdk
<asac> and bsdsmedberg things so too
<asac> if it works for caillon then its his --enable-libxul flag (whcih conflicts with libxul-sdk)
<asac> ... but that means that he is not using system xul ... another option would be that he uses some wierd linker tweaks
<asac> like LD_PRELOAD ... and so on.
<asac> but all that is not an option for me :)
<asac> ok let me look in bug again
<asac> no that doesn't make sense with-libxul-sdk
<asac> oops
<asac> backscrolled answer ;)
<[reed]> ugh, fta
<armin76> asac: fta: you guys are still using myspell? :P
<[reed]> stop overwriting bug options!
<fta> I did nothing at all except add a comment
<[reed]> did you not get a "Mid-air" page ?
<fta> got caught in mid air, yes
<[reed]> yes, you don't go through the mid-airs
<[reed]> heh
<[reed]> you killed the blocking flag
<[reed]> and two other things
<armin76> lolz
<fta> sorry
<armin76> thats what happens when you aren't used to bugzilla :P
<fta> bad bugzilla, it should ask me if i want to do that
<asac> why would it
<asac> if you change the form fields it changes it
<fta> i didn't
<armin76> and asac fails as well :P
<asac> you did by accident
<fta> ?
<armin76> he didn't
<armin76> he just had an old version of the bug page
<fta> yes
<asac> ok, whatever :)
<armin76> fta: when you get a mid air collision, just go back with your browser, reload the page, and resubmit
 * fta got shot in mid-air
<asac> hehe
<asac> so what was the bugid?
<fta> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=423334
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 423334 in XPCOM "crash at startup in [@ NS_CompareVersions] when using --with-libxul-sdk" [Critical,New]
<asac> thx
<asac> fta: ok will you take the patch instead of the drop?
<asac> that looks good
<fta> i can try it for sure
<asac> yes, please do _with_ static jemalloc
<armin76> what happened with mozilla bug 386904
<armin76> its fixed or?
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 386904 in Build Config "DIST_FILES and DIST_CHROME_FILES not implemented for install:: target in config/rules.mk" [Normal,Resolved: invalid] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=386904
<fta> pulseaudio crashed, again
<fta> asac, [reed], it crashes again
<fta> same place
<fta> asac, epiphany crashes too
<asac> when does it crash?
<asac> what did you do?
<fta> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5904/
<asac> what did you do?
<fta> as we just discussed, _with_ static jemalloc + the leak patch
<asac> i don't know how the initial ephy crash looked like. get backtrace from firefox
<asac> is it still in jemalloc
<fta> hm hold on
<fta> ff3, yes, same place
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5905/
<fta> crappy trace
<asac> but wierd that it happens there at all
<fta> not really, if i understand what bs said, the malloc is from system (because libxul has not been loaded yet) while the free is from jemalloc
<asac> fta: yes thats clear. wierd that it happens there ;)
<fta> why ?
<asac> look at the function ... it allocates the bits it frees.
<asac> libxul is not loaded in between allocation and freeing
<asac> only thing that might be  is that the prototypes for version strings strduped are allocated differently. but can't see how that would break the free of the fresh strdups
<asac> NS_CompareVersions(appData.minVersion, gToolkitVersion
<asac> appData.minVersion is most likely libc malloced
<asac> while gToolkitVersion might be jemalloc
<asac> howver those are strduped
<asac> so both should be allocated through the same mechanism thereafter
<fta> maybe, my brain is too tired to tell
<fta> i don't know if it's a greader bug or a xul regression but reading articles with the space key is no longer possible
<fta> it used to jump to the next one, now it does more than one so it often skips the next
<fta> in both prism and firefox
<asac> i would bet on xul as the source
<fta> I need a non gecko browser
<fta> maybe I could give webkit a try
<fta> [reed], what is litmus ?
<[reed]> fta: litmus.mozilla.org
<fta> thx
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-03-20
<[reed]> ah, I'm feeling much better
<[reed]> my flight has been fixed
<jtv> asac: ping
<asac__> fta: i can't reproduce the crash with a normal build tree using -libxul-sdk for whatever reason. will see if its because xul is build with debug
<asac__> illl do another build with optimize and not debug
<asac__> asac: are you really still here? you should be dead for some time now
<DarkMageZ> asac__, it doesn't reply to version requests. just ghost it with nickserv
<asac__> DarkMageZ: huh?
<asac__> the point is that my gateway is dead right now
<asac__> physically
<asac__> but still this nick running on it is here :)
<asac__> and the nick disappeared from other nets i am on a few minutes ago
<DarkMageZ> freenode has a long timeout period.
<asac__> ok lets wait a bit longer
<asac__> byby
<asac__> ok at least that works :)
<asac__> fta: i cannot reproduce crash ... maybe its your nss/nspr things that break this?
<asac__> ok trying to build package now to see if that makes a difference
<asac> ok i am back in this thing
<asac> lets hope my provider and power provider stay up for the next 10 hours or so
<asac> (both went down)
<asac__> logging this sidetrack out
<asac> everything lost in irssi backlog ... if you asked soemthign in the last 12 hours repost
<armin76> asac: <jtv> asac: ping <- at 07:01 GMT
<armin76> 07:40, not 01 :P
<asac> jtv: yes?
<jtv> asac: hi
<jtv> asac: I was just wondering about the clashing message keys we discussed
<jtv> asac: right now afaics, if a key occurs in two files, you still see only one file listed.
<jtv> asac: I could, in principle, change that so that messages with the same key and the same English text were shown once, with multiple occurrances.
<jtv> asac: but that might screw up your parser.
<asac> fta: what i find strange is that i could build latest cvs trunk checkout with current nss, but now can't when trying to build the xul 1.9 package from bzr
<asac> jtv: hmm. why is it shown only once?
<asac> jtv: i thought we add a msgctxt now
<asac> so they should appear with same #: comment, but with different msgctxt
<asac> or did i get that wrong?
<asac> or do you mean for cases hat are not because of win/mac arch (which is a special case here)
<asac> aeh ... hard to parse i guess
<asac> :)
<asac> what i said
<asac> jtv: now i am a bit confused. what was the status quo of our discussion again?
<asac> it was to add a special case for platforms, and include a msgctxt to differentiate those, right?
<jtv> asac: right
<jtv> asac: I didn't mean to confuse you...  For every message in the exported file, you get exactly one comment showing the file name that the message came from, right?
<asac> yes
<jtv> asac: (BTW I think I lost the link to that sample template you got from Carlos... where is it again?)
<asac> jtv: i received it by mail
<jtv> asac: Well, since we can have the same message in multiple files, I could in principle try to unify all versions of that message that have the same key and the same English text.
<jtv> asac: in principle (though I'm not sure how far this would go in practice with current code) we could present the truly identical versions of the same message key as a single translatable string.  It'd save some effort.
<jtv> asac: but for now I think I won't work on that.
<jtv> asac: for now I'm concentrating on providing disambiguating context.
<asac> jtv: ok. i don't think its required now
<asac> jtv: lets keep things simple so we can get something at least
<jtv> asac: that's what I'm doing.  :)
<jtv> asac: the idea came up because I was still exploring what changes would be needed.
<asac> jtv: well. in cases there is a id clash that is dealt with by contexting this would be useful
<asac> but i hope its not required :)
 * asac lunch time
<fta2> asac, what ? how does it fail ?
<armin76> asac: fta2: you aren't using hunspell :P
<armin76> fix0r
<fta2> eh ?
<fta2> sure i am
<fta2> i have  --enable-system-hunspell
<fta2> and i'm using it
<armin76> hrm...
<armin76> on firefox you aren't
<armin76> --enable-system-myspell \
<fta2> it's not needed
<fta2> fta@cube:~ $ lsof -p 10826 | grep huns
<fta2> firefox 10826  fta  mem    REG        8,1   204416   541758 /usr/lib/libhunspell-1.1.so.0.0.0
<armin76> then may want to remove that line :P
<fta2> I don't have it
<fta2> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=423334#c14
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 423334 in XPCOM "crash at startup in [@ NS_CompareVersions] when using --with-libxul-sdk" [Critical,New]
<armin76> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/firefox/firefox-3.0.dev/annotate/asac%40jwsdot.com-20080313155724-p6ankuk4xiul1tcb?file_id=rules-20070321172126-hx4btlytc64jyo4n-23
<fta2> that's firefox-3.0.dev, i'm talking about *.head
<armin76> oh :)
<armin76> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/firefox/firefox-3.0.head/annotate/fta%40sofaraway.org-20080319215500-kpzjnzylg6z2th7m?file_id=rules-20070321172126-hx4btlytc64jyo4n-23
<armin76> its still there :P
<armin76> line 116
<fta2> oh myspell
<fta2> but anyway, i have no problem to build trunk or the .head branches
<armin76> i know
<fta2> asac, so what's your problem ?
<asac> fta2: my problem is that xulrunner head doesn't build against current nss, while my trunk checkout does :)
<asac> nevermind :)
<asac> retrying
<asac> fta2: ok with the leaking parser i don't see a crash
<asac> fta2: i get the feeling that your system is special :)
<asac> (which isn't bad in this case)
<asac> fta2: how do you built your local packages?
<asac> (you see the crash there as well, right?
<asac> fta2: the interesting thing is that you build with symbolic-functions
<asac> i don't do that and don't see any crash
<asac> (at least with the leak)
<asac> now i wonder how it happens that you pull in those default LDFLAGS
<asac> what kind of builder setup are you running?
<asac> (all assuming that you use those options on your local build as well ... i only can see the logs from ppa)
<fta2> check your config.status after the build, it should match mine
<fta2> cdbs adds some parameters by itself
<asac> its dpkg-buildpackage apparently
<asac> but bzr bd doesn't use that - reason unknown
<asac> debuild does neither ... so i suspect that its debuilds fault in the end
<fta2> i build with bzr bd
<asac> do you see the same flags locally?
<asac> -Wl,-Bsymbolic-functions
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5935/
<fta2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5937/
<fta2> fta2 crashes, it's the last one from yesterday
<asac> hehe
<asac> yes. i think its that flag
<asac> for me its not used and i don't see the crash. that matches the fact that redhat has no problems. they are unlikely using this.
<asac> fta2: ok its obvious why i don't see it ... i use debuild with bzr most of the time, because i usually pass: --builder='debuild -b'
<fta2> i don't
<fta2> bdm = bd --merge --dont-purge
<fta2> bdn = bd --native --dont-purge
<fta2> ppa = bd --merge --build-dir=../ppa --builder='dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -S -sa -kB6EE20E8'
<fta2> ppa2 = bd --merge --build-dir=../ppa --builder='dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -S -sd -kB6EE20E8'
<fta2> ppan = bd --native --build-dir=../ppa --builder='dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -S -sa -kB6EE20E8'
<asac> yes
<asac> try debuild
<asac> i try dpkg-buildpackage after the rebuild without any patch is finished
<asac> to see that it really crashes
<fta2> no, i prefer to use what the ppa builders use
<asac> this is to test if your crash goes away
<fta2> otherwise it will work for me but not for the others
<asac> not to test that you change your default setup
<fta2> oh
<asac> if it goes away we can fix it
<fta2> I can just set LDFLAGS
<asac> yes
<asac> you can also wait till my dpkg-buildpackage build is done (which i just started)
<asac> i think 28 min :)
<asac>  \o/ :)
<asac> the crash is triaged :)
 * asac happy before anything is done ;)
<armin76> http://www.openoffice.org/issues/show_bug.cgi?id=86670
<armin76> did you guys saw that?
<ubotu> OpenOffice.org bug 86670 in tools "system-mozilla: libxul and new pkgconfig files" [Task,Resolved: fixed]
<asac> armin76: yes we have something similar
<armin76> on openoffice or xul?
<armin76> because oo is using libdir
<armin76> with that patch, that is
<armin76> MOZ_LIB=`$PKG_CONFIG --variable=libdir libxul`
<armin76> i don't have libdir on my pkgconfig files...
<fta2> asac, I have the commit ready and i'm building but you will be done before me
<asac> u never know
<asac> armin76: then they did wrong
<armin76> thats why i'm telling you :)
<asac> armin76: for 1.9 you must not need rpath
<asac> armin76: but maybe it gracefully does what we want if libdir is empty?
<asac> what is done with MOZ_LIB
<asac> you see that?
<armin76> don't think so
<armin76> a guy just asked me to add libdir
<asac> its obviously not in the patch
<asac> no thats not needed
<armin76> i know
<asac> its most likely that the yuse rpath
<asac> but libxul is dependent and thus loaded in an already bootstrapped env
<asac> armin76: look in the ubuntu ooo packaage ... there hsould be a patch
<armin76> link? :)
<asac> fta2: just xulrunner didn't cause the crash
<asac> now trying ffox
<asac> on top
<asac> armin76: i am not sure ther eis a link :)
<asac> the smallest you can get is the diff.gzu and apply the debian/ part against an empty directory
<fta2> xulrunner alone never crashed
<asac> armin76: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/openoffice.org/1:2.4.0~rc2-1ubuntu3/+files/openoffice.org_2.4.0~rc2-1ubuntu3.diff.gz
<asac> fta2: xulrunner alone with symbolic-functions i mean
<asac> using the old ffox
<asac> still no crash. i am out of ideas right now
<asac> jtv: i found one glitch that might be good to get fixed on lp side
<asac> jtv: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5939/
<jtv> asac: looking...  btw just implemented the context trick.
<asac> thanks ... that is a pattern that is regularly used to include another .dtd
<jtv> asac: you had that in a message you showed me the other day, IIRC.  Is it something we generate?  Something we should handle?
<jtv> Ah ok
<asac> now i am thinking about how we can do that without too much work
<fta2> http://starkravingfinkle.org/blog/2008/03/global-extensions-on-linux-and-mac/
<jtv> asac: If the other file has a name ending in .dtd, it will be imported anyway and no special handling is in order.
<asac> jtv: well... the point is that we don't really have that information :)
<asac> atm we only get en-US.xpi exported
<asac> further it would be pretty hard to get the info if we get de.xpi alongside for example
<asac> jtv: can this be handle as a translation?
<asac> e.g. for the special key: "% realBundDTD SYSTEM" ?
<asac> the translation parser could see that and produce the right pattern from it
<jtv> asac: I'm afraid I don't follow
<jtv> How does this syntax work exactly?
<asac> ok ... the normal pattern for translatable entities looks like:
<asac> <!ENTITY size.label             "Size">
<asac> thats mapped to the .po file like
<asac> #: .... (size.label)
<asac> msgid "Size"
<asac> ... and so on
<asac> let me think before i go on
<asac> yes right
<asac> <!ENTITY % something SYSTEM "chrome://...">
<asac> would be mapped to
<asac> #: .... (% something SYSTEM)
<asac> msgid "chrome://...."
<asac> jtv: understood?
<jtv> But normally it includes another file?
<asac> if our parser sees a entity starting with "% " it could create the &something;
<asac> jtv: right, but you cannot find that without parsing chrome.manifest
<jtv> So you want us to spit it out as a translation message, so your parser can handle it.
<asac> right
<jtv> Or a special comment maybe?
<asac> every file we cannot produce from .po will be copied from en-US.xpi
<jtv> And you want to be able to reconstitute the reference.  Gotcha.
<jtv> This could take me some time, because I'd have to figure out a lot more about how the DTD parser returns its data to us.  :/
<asac> hmm ... you use a real dtd parser that auto resolves entitites?
<asac> i assumed you had something hand written :)
<jtv> We are not the knights who say NIH
<asac> jtv: thats good ... but how do you resolve that entity then?
<jtv> asac: that's the problem...  I don't know.  It's something the standard dtd parser does, and I have zero experience with DTD.
<asac> or do you ignore failed entity resolves?
<asac> jtv: yep ;)
<asac> ok
<jtv> So you may have to grep for this pattern...
<fta2> http://blog.vlad1.com/2008/03/18/a-little-more-cairo-just-for-you/
<asac> good
<asac> fta2: no crash for me
<asac> fta2: do you see that on i386?
<fta2> yes
<asac> i really don't see that
<asac> fta2:  you have an strace ?
<asac> fta2: ok stupid me again ;)
<fta2> ?
<asac> its all fine
<asac> i ran my non symbol-functions dev-tree :)
<asac> with symbolic-functions it crashes
<fta2> seems ok here too
<asac> right
 * asac happy that he saw symbolic-functions in the log :)
<asac> i always knew that we would get struck by that at some point
<fta2> the question is now, is the leak patch needed ?
<asac> i don't think that kind of hack is needed, no
<fta2> trying
<fta2> i've updated the case
<fta2> giving you credits
<fta2> mozilla bug 422463
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 422463 in Build Config "configure fails on x86_64 if pyxpcom is enabled" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=422463
<asac> fta2: please let me know if they complain on the bug or something
<asac> ill try to push for something like timeless suggested i guess.
<armin76> yuck
<armin76> trunk now needs sqlite-3.5.7
<armin76> you guys have it?
<armin76> !status sqlite
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about status sqlite - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<armin76> or whatever it was the command :P
<armin76> !info hardy sqlite3
<ubotu> Package hardy does not exist in gutsy
<armin76> !info sqlite3 hardy
<ubotu> sqlite3 (source: sqlite3): A command line interface for SQLite 3. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.4.2-2 (hardy), package size 19 kB, installed size 84 kB
<armin76> woot?
<asac> yes sqlite is prone to break things on major version upgrades ;)
<xhaker> armin76: i think sqlite is static linked into firefox3
<xhaker> oops, libnss-1d depends on the version in the archives
<[reed]> GRR
<[reed]> fta2: stop reseting the blocking flag!
<[reed]> resetting*
<asac> again?
<asac> booo!
<[reed]> yes, again
<asac> fta2: everytime we have to get blocking flag back, someone quite busy has to be come around :) ... please remember that and be careful :)
<asac> but i assume it a mouse wheel accident
<fta2> [reed], how is that possible? it's not a mid-air thing this time.
<fta2> I've added a comment to a freshly loaded page
<[reed]> mouse wheel, probably
<fta2> no, i never clicked on the form in this session
<fta2> and I don't get notification for my own changes so I don't know
<fta2> well, i could stop updating this bug if you prefer
<[reed]> no, but something isn't right on your side
<armin76> lolz
<armin76> fta2: you can setup the notifications stuff
<armin76> uh, did they move back the home button?
<armin76> mozilla bug 422420
<[reed]> yes
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 422420 in General "Revert home button move and related migration code" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=422420
<armin76> yay
<[reed]> well, didn't move it back, but the move code got reverted
<[reed]> if your profile already had it moved, you'll have to move back yourself
<armin76> you can't set a preferred homepage now on the default settings?
<[reed]> ?
<armin76> i'll try with ubuntu :P
<fta> [reed], it works without the leak patch too...
<fta> i now wonder why -Wl,-Bsymbolic-functions is used by default in ubuntu
<asac> fta: it gives performance improvements and is considered safe for most cases.
<asac> unless you do something like this :)
<fta> so what now. moving jemalloc into a .a was also for a performance improvement reason
<fta> we trade an improvement for another
<asac> well. i will comment on the bug (unless it already evolved)
<asac> moz should link jemalloc into the binaries - as timeless suggested
<asac> thats sound
<fta> just let me add that it work without the patch too as i said i will, then go on
<asac> sure. thought that was already said
<fta> ?
<asac> that it works without the leak patch ;)
<fta> really ? I didn't
<asac> ok
<fta> checking the flags before i hit submit...
<fta> double checking
<fta> done
<fta> did I drop something ?
<asac> what do you mean? uncommit?
<fta> no, the flags on bonsai
<asac> bugzilla you mean?
<asac> launchpad codebrowse is unbearable slow, if not completely locked up
<fta> works for me
<fta> i find the ppa browsing much slower
<fta> http://browsing.justdiscourse.com/2008/03/20/the-mozillawebkit-arms-race/
<fta> http://dothetest.co.uk/
<asac> mozilla bug 404627
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 404627 in DOM "[FIX]XPinstall whitelist bypass using refresh after fix for bug 402649" [Normal,Verified: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=404627
<asac> mozilla bug 372075
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 372075 in DOM "javascript: URI evaluation should use sandboxed context for toString, etc" [Major,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=372075
<asac> mozilla bug 282660
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 282660 in JavaScript Debugger "Crash [@ jsds_NotifyPendingDeadScripts] ds->script is null" [Critical,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=282660
<asac> mozilla bug 399298
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 399298 in Security "Bypassing XPCNativeWrapper by redefining XPCNativeWrapper" [Normal,Verified: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=399298
<asac> mozilla bug 397427
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 397427 in Style System (CSS) "[FIX]Stylesheet href property shows redirected URL unlike other browsers" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=397427
<asac> mozilla  bug 419350
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 419350 in XPCOM "[ia64] build failure using gcc 4.3" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=419350
<armin76> guys, any thoughts why http://dev.gentoo.org/~armin76/ff3srio.png looks so ugly? browse with your ff and you'll see if cool
<armin76> s/if/it
<asac> armin76: looks ugly yes
<asac> bad webdesigner
<armin76> lol
<armin76> see it in your ff3
<armin76> www.santanderrio.com.ar
<fta> http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/santanderrio.png
<fta> armin76, yours is ugly indeed
 * fta blames armin76 
<Jazzva> Evening...
<Jazzva> asac: I came back :)...
<asac> Jazzva: hey
<asac> :)
<Jazzva> It feels good when exams are over :)
<Jazzva> So, I ran the script that checks for new extensions that are not added to gnome-app-install... I noticed some new packages there. Should they be added?
<asac> Jazzva: yes. that would be a good thing
<asac> howver, i would first like to add a few more extensions
<asac> there are already a bunch new extensions in the pipeline
<asac> in code.launchpad.net/firefox-extensions
<asac> i did a session about packaging extensions and wrote a simple helper .mk file to make writing debian/rules trivial for most extensions
<asac> that can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Firefox3Extensions/Packaging
<asac> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Firefox3Extensions
<asac> there is a page where we add extensions we are working on .. or suggest for addition :)
<Jazzva> Ok, I'll check them out now :)
<asac> if you have more xtensions in mind :) ... fill them in
<asac> another i pointed that has proper licensing is all-in-one-sidebar
<asac> its compatible with ffox 3 afaik
<asac> but there should be plenty more
<Jazzva> Well, I checked the extensions I use and I have found three that have appropriate licenses and work with FF 3.0b5pre (Greasemonkey, Better Gmail 2, Bettersearch). I suppose that Better Gmail is also licensed under GPL. I'll add them to the list now. Pmog and Stumbleupon works with FF, but I don't think they're licensed under any of mentioned licenses... I can't find any info so far.
<Jazzva> asac ^
<asac> Jazzva: greasemonkey has a package in the archive that needs to be upgraded
<asac> at best its redone using the new xpi.mk
<asac> but is a bit trickier as you need to process .idl files during build.
<Jazzva> What are .idl files?
<asac> xpcom interface definitions
<asac> xpcom component are cross language. e.g. you can call them from javascript and C++.
<asac> so you need a language independent description of such components. thats basically what idl is :)
<Jazzva> aham... I see. So, could I find how to process them in debian/rules in the old package :)?
<asac> yes
<Jazzva> Great :)
<asac> i think you have to call all using the xpidl compiler in the xul dev package
<Jazzva> Ok, I'll just go through the rules file and see if I can see what it's doing.
<asac> Jazzva: the right path to run this is:
<asac> `pkg-config --variable=sdkdir libxul`/bin/xpidl
<fta> libxul?
<asac> e.g. its not in /usr/bin/ anymore since xulrunner-1.9
<fta> nm
<asac> well ... its just to get the xulrunner-1.9 sdk dir
<asac> do echo `pkg-config --variable=sdkdir libxul`/bin/xpidl
<asac> to see what i mean :)
<Jazzva> i see... it's in /bin :)...
<asac> yeah ... but the version is in the path so you cannot use a fixed path
<Jazzva> mhm... Ok
<Jazzva> So, is it ok to add better gmail (2) to the list, as they're not in the archives?
<fta> is there a gnome applet to see the cpu temp ?
<Jazzva> i think there is
<Jazzva> i saw it on some screenshots
<fta> do you know the name ?
<Jazzva> just a sec...
<Jazzva> You should install lm_sensors and gnome-applet-sensors in order to do that, afaics...
<Jazzva> i'm not sure if those are the right names
<Jazzva> but they should be similar to that...
<fta> k
<Jazzva> lm-sensors and sensor-applet
<Jazzva> nope, better gmail is compatible only up to 3.0b2
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-03-21
<Jazzva> asac: I suppose it's not ok to test against 3.0b5pre, right?
<asac> depends :)
<asac> if install.rdf says 3.0b4 ... it might look like broken, while it most likely would work
<Jazzva> Hmm, well I suppose it says something larger, as it's not broken in pre5 :).
<asac> if it works its fine
<Jazzva> ok...
<fta> armin76, http://cairographics.org//news/cairo-1.5.14/
<Jazzva> asac, should I set the firefox extensions dir to /usr/lib/firefox-3.0b4 or .../firefox-addons? The second one, right?
<Jazzva> asac, it looks like it builds fine with a few minor changes to files in debian/
<Jazzva> It shows up in add-ons list... I will check that new packaging page, to see what's the process on uploading to bzr. I would like if you could check it :).
<Jazzva> asav, I'm off to sleep now. I have a few more questions about some details, so I will upload after that.
<Jazzva> Night, everyone...
<armin76> fta_: heh, don't blame me :P
<armin76> any thought what could be the problem?
<armin76> i've tried with internal cairo, still the same
<asac> Jazzva: great
<asac> sorry ... fall asleep yesterday
<asac> good ... tinderbox not burning anymore :)
<asac> 1.8.0 one was burning yesterday ;)
<asac> mozilla bug 202468
<asac> bug 202468
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 202468 in ubuntu "FFe: update swfdec-* to 0.6" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/202468
<jtv> asac: ping
<jtv> asac: could you take a look at this experimental export: https://devpad.canonical.com/~jtv/en-US-export.tar.gz
<jtv> asac: and tell me if there's anything wrong?  I may still clean up the context strings a bit to be prettier, but it shouldn't make a functional difference.  Look for msgctxt to see the change.
<jtv> asac: never mind the project name, I picked a handy different project for testing.
<asac> let met take a quick look
<asac> will be out in a few minutes for a few hours
<asac> jtv:
<asac> #: en-US.xpi/en-US.jar!/locale/en-US/cookie/cookieAcceptDialog.dtd(dialog.title)
<asac> msgctxt "cookie/cookieAcceptDialog.dtd(dialog.title)"
<asac> why does that one has a ctxt?
<asac> its not a platform thing
<asac> and:
<asac> #: en-US.xpi/en-US.jar!/locale/en-US/cookie/cookieAcceptDialog.dtd(button.deny.accesskey)
<asac> msgid "button.deny.accesskey"
<asac> what does that have a key as msgid? (vs. english text)
<asac> this:
<asac> #: en-US.xpi/en-US.jar!/locale/en-US/global-platform/mac/accessible.properties:1(jump)
<jtv> asac: I ended up giving any message with a clashing key a msgctxt.
<asac> msgctxt "mac/accessible.properties:1(jump)"
<asac> looks good ... though i thought the ctxt would have just been mac
<asac> jtv: so the cookieAcceptDialog clashes
 * asac looking
<jtv> asac: this way it works for any clash, not just mac/unix/windows ones.
<jtv> (Just sent you an email too)
<asac> ok makes sense
<jtv> Keyboard shortcuts are handled slightly differently because they are, well, different.
<jtv> Not sure what else we could do about them.
<asac> stil lthere are msgid's with the entitiy key?
<asac> like the button.deny.accesskey
<jtv> asac: I don't think there's much else we could do...  There is no real "original English" for a key.
<asac> hmm
<asac> how do you detect that its a key?
<jtv> Let me look that up...
<jtv> Its identifier ends with .accesskey or .commandkey.
<asac> ok sorry ... have to run (visit father in hospital). will think about it while away.
<jtv> Best wishes.
<asac> thx
<armin76> okay, my problem with bath rendering is lcms, i think...
<fta> lcms ?
<armin76> yeah...
<armin76> some stuff ff3 uses
<armin76> www.littlecms.com
<armin76> err
<armin76> yep, .com
<armin76> that, or -image-encoder=all
<armin76> --enable-image-encoder=all
<armin76> or --enable-system-lcms
<armin76> will find out when it finishes
<asac> jtv: ok. for the access and controlkey it would be really good to have the actual values in it (as msgid or msgstr)
<jtv> asac: you mean the actual key?
<asac> jtv: yes
<asac> at best in the same way as other translations
<asac> we have to insert them in the .dtd .properties
<asac> no idea where else i could take them from
<jtv> I see
<asac> not sure if you can disable them from being translatable in launchpad
<jtv> asac: take a look.  I've got a demo import at https://translations.staging.launchpad.net/libpqxx/trunk
<armin76> is not lcms...
<asac> jtv: sorry :) ... i haven't used launchpad for translations :)
<asac> let me look
<jtv> asac: shame on you!  :-)
<asac> jtv: so ... what do you need?
<asac> (as translations)
<fta> asac, npviewer.bin is killing my laptop battery
<asac> we have the upstream .xpis ... carlos imported the de.xpi
<asac> it needs to be imported twice as it contains translations for both: xul  + ffox
<asac> fta: yes. there is a merge waiting for upload that might help i guess
<asac> but flash usually kills batteries anyways
<armin76> heh
<jtv> asac: right now, I'd like the translations files so I can import them and see if there are any problems.
<jtv> asac: also of course, we need to figure out just what to about those keys.
<armin76> [reed]: mozilla/source/toolkit/mozapps/installer/packager.mk <- contains a parameter which works only with findutils, not on bsd, should i file a bug?
<armin76>  422         find $(DIST)/include -xtype f -exec $(SYSINSTALL) $(IFLAGS1) {} $(DESTDIR)$(includedir)/unstable \;
<armin76> -xtype doesn't work on bsd
<asac> jtv: ok ... carlos just imported the upstream de.xpi twice
<asac> jtv: http://releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/3.0b4/win32/xpi/
<asac> there are all translations
<asac> that currently exist upstream
<asac> each needs to be imported for firefox + xulrunner
<asac> do you need anything else?
<asac> jtv: ?
<jtv> asac: I'm looking...
<jtv> asac: carlos said we have to import all of them.
<jtv> asac: when you mentioned "twice," you mean in two separate projects?
<asac> jtv: yes. we have a split
<asac> e.g. xulrunner + firefox
<asac> but upstream doesn't
<asac> however all xulrunner strings should be in the upstream firefox xpis
<asac> jtv: makes sense?
<jtv> asac: sorry for the stupid questions, just want to make sure I get it right: you want them uploaded for the upstream projects "xulrunner" and "firefox" (not abbreviations for different project names), on a test server, right?
<asac> so our xulrunner template has a subset of what is in upstream de.xpi ... same for our firefox template. but carlos said this isn't a problem as we can import the same translation for both projects
<jtv> asac: ah, so I only upload the translations, not including the templates.
<asac> jtv: you already have the templates don't you?
<asac> i sent two en-US.xpi to carlos at some point
<asac> e.g. one for xulrunner and another for firefox
<jtv> asac: I only have the one you sent me a link for.
<armin76> what strings does xulrunner need translated?
<asac> jtv: which link is that?
<asac> armin76: all
<jtv> asac: http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/en-US.xpi
<asac> jtv: http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/test.translations.tar.gz
<asac> there are two en-US.xpi in, but only one de.xi
<asac> xpi
<asac> because the de.xpi contains translations for both
<asac> so the en-US.xpi get imported as template (e.g. xulrunner and firefox)
<asac> and then the de.xpi get imported as translation for xulrunner and firefox
<asac> makes sense?
<jtv> Yeah, thanks for explaining.  Upload the two templates to the two projects, then the same translations to both.
<asac> right
<jtv> asac: I'll start doing that.  I'll also think about what to do about those keys.
<asac> nd you can upload anything in the http://releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/3.0b4/win32/xpi/
<asac> if you want more translations
<asac> the de.xpi included ht ein test.translations.tar.gz is just one of them
<jtv> asac: Carlos said to upload all translations, so I'll do that.
<jtv> here's hoping!
<asac> ;)
<asac> wait a second
 * jtv waits a second
<asac> jtv: http://releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/3.0b3/win32/xpi/
<asac> use those. the test.translations are for beta 3
<asac> so maybe use the b3 ones to remove any potential confusion
<asac> thanks!
<jtv> ok
 * asac in holiday mode again
<jtv> asac: Feierabend!
<jtv> asac: I may go for dinner now as well.
<asac> hehe
<asac> heute ist karfreitag :)
<asac> public holiday
<jtv> asac: ah, I live in a Buddhist country so...  ;-)
<asac> right ... but you have other public holidays as well i guess
<jtv> asac: the fix that adds the context strings is in the PQM queue.
<jtv> asac: lots of them.
<jtv> asac: you should come see Songkran someday.  Bring a super-soaker.
<asac> yes, i think even more than the bavarians have
<asac> songkran?
<jtv> It's basically Thai new year.
<jtv> People chuck water at one another.
<asac> ah
<jtv> And if you're lucky, the guy coming at you with a big ton of water in the back of a pickup truck doesn't have any large chunks of ice in it.
<asac> i think i had something like new year while i was on ko phi phi
<jtv> Ah!
<asac> they send boats to the see
<asac> sea
<jtv> Mid-April?
<jtv> I've never been to Phi Pi
<asac> no that was in october/november
<jtv> Phi Phi
<jtv> Ah, that must've been loy kratong.
<asac> i remember that some people said it was "like new years eve"
<jtv> On the mainland people float little... floaters on the rivers and canals.  With candles.
<asac> yeah right
<asac> it looked good, but it was windy so lots of boats sank :)
<asac> jtv: funny that you have never been there :) ... most likely i have seen more of thailand then you then :) ... i travelled for a bit more than a month around.
<jtv> asac: well next time, let me know  :)
<jtv> You never really do these things when you live there
<asac> unfortunately there was kind of flood which is why i didn't get to the notrh
<asac> yeah i can see that
<asac> i haven't seen much of germany either
<fta> asac, do you know how to solve the "no ACPI power usage estimate available" in powertop ?
 * jtv is getting really hungry now
<jtv> asac: one thing... you'll need to set the "uses Launchpad for translations" flag for those two projects on staging.
<jtv> asac: in fact, best do it on production as well so I can test even after staging refreshes.
<asac> fta: load some acpi module?
<asac> jtv: where to set that flag?
<asac> fta: /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/
<asac> is there a state file?
<asac> what does cat that yield?
<jtv> asac: No, in the project settings.
<fta> yes
<jtv> asac: oh, that's assuming you own those projects...  do you?
<asac> jtv: hmm project?
<asac> like launchpad.net/firefox ?
<jtv> asac: firefox & xulrunner
<jtv> asac: right
<asac> like launchpad.net/xulrunner ?
<jtv> asac: if you don't, never mind, I can hack around it.
<asac> jtv: i am adriver for those projects
<asac> let me see if i can find anything
<fta> present rate:            1354 mA
<fta> remaining capacity:      7714 mAh
<fta> present voltage:         12409 mV
<jtv> asac: it's under the regular project properties, not under the Translations tab
<asac> ok i select "translations for this projet is done in launchpad" right?
<asac> ok did that i nproduction
<asac> where is the staging thing?
<jtv> asac: right.  staging is the same but staging.launchpad.net as the hostname.
<asac> jtv: on demo i appear to not have proper permissions.
<asac> ah ok trying staging
<jtv> asac: never mind demo, I can't do much there either, and it's old code.
<jtv> asac: staging is a nice playground to test yesterday's development version.
<asac> nope ... no permissions to change details on staging either
<asac> just production fixed
<asac> can you workaround or should i request to fix this in staging?
<asac> jtv: stupid me
<asac> i wasn't logged in :)
<asac> haha
<jtv> X-)
<asac> jtv: ok done - i think
<asac> https://staging.launchpad.net/xulrunner and https://staging.launchpad.net/firefox
<jtv> asac: thanks.  I've downloaded the XPIs and will be uploading them... tomorrow or something.  It's past midnight here.
<asac> jtv: thanks a lot for your help on this.
<asac> ill be around over the weekend ... but in holiday mode too :)
<asac> cu
<jtv> asac: good night :)
<asac> fta: that looks good
<asac> there is a present rate available
<asac> no idea what power top complains about
<fta> i'm around 45-52°C doing nothing, it's too high for my taste
<fta> and for the fan too ;)
<adam_c_> hey alex, you around? i got those debdiffs up on the swfdec bug
<fta> mozilla bug 128505
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 128505 in Embedding: GTK Widget "Gtkmozembed raise window when not necessary" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=128505
<fta> mozilla bug 335742
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 335742 in General "Does not respect window manager policy - raising window" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=335742
<asac> adam_c_: bugid plz
<adam_c_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/202468
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 202468 in ubuntu "FFe: update swfdec-* to 0.6" [Undecided,New]
<asac> fta: are cpus scaled down?
<asac> for me neither screen was dimmed nor cpu scaled down
<asac> now is scale them and even turn off one core to safe energy
<fta> asac, no
<asac> and i am running a script that trimms down the fan
<asac> because bios is too conservative
<asac> e.g. it starts to fan at 40 Degree
<asac> fta: you can try laptop mode
<asac> that might help ... its turned of because it breaks some systems (e.g. locks them)
<asac> fta: /etc/default/acpi-support
<fta> temp raises up to 53, the fan speeds up down to 41 then slows down
<asac> LAPTOP_MODE
<asac> hmm ... if cppu is scaled then i don't know
<fta> hm, dom inspector is reported as incompatible
<fta> using b4 from hardy
<asac> fta: stop ffox
<asac> rm extensions.* from your profile
<asac> maybe you ran ffox 2?
<fta> it's on my brand new laptop so no
<asac> but is the install.rdf right?
<asac> then remove the extensions.* files in your profile and try
<fta>                    NS1:minVersion="3.0a1"
<fta>                    NS1:maxVersion="3.0b4pre" />
<fta> in :~/.mozilla/firefox/*.default/extensions.rdf
<fta> that's bad
<asac> yes wasn't updated
<asac> remove that file and start again
<fta> hm, i remember something about it being no longer part of the build
<fta> confirmed: http://mxr.mozilla.org/firefox/source/extensions/inspector/install.rdf#11
<fta> damned
<asac> interesting
<asac> where is it maintained now?
<asac> not being part of the build doesn't mean that its not updated in cvs anymore imo
<fta> mozilla bug 339229
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 339229 in Build Config "Stop shipping DOM Inspector in Firefox builds" [Normal,Verified: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=339229
<fta> http://shawnwilsher.com/archives/141
<fta> I guess we should follow
<fta> and continue to ship it like the other addons
<fta> it's needed for prism
<asac> right
<fta> ok, I guess I could expect ~6h of battery
<fta> asac, https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/cairo/1.5.14-0ubuntu1
<asac> good
<asac> ok going out for dinner and having drinks
<asac> most likely be back in a fe whours
<fta> cu
<[reed]> armin76: sure
<asac> back
<fta2> Bug 204753
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 204753 in firefox-3.0 "Firefox shown in wrong menu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/204753
<fta2> Bug 204480
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 204480 in firefox-3.0 "Window position is not remembered between starts" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/204480
<asac> fta2: i htink there is another bug about the wrong menu
<asac> at least i have a private maili with a fixed .desktop file somewhere
<armin76> why you guys aren't using system lcms
<armin76> ?
<asac> maybe a point to reconsider
<asac> armin76: what are the version requirements for that?
<asac> ok >= 1.17
<asac> apt-cache show liblcms1  | grep Version:
<asac> Version: 1.16-7ubuntu1
<asac> sound lame
<asac> debian has 1.16-8
<asac> so not an option
<fta> !info lcms experimental
<ubotu> Package lcms does not exist in gutsy
<fta> !info lcms sid
<ubotu> Package lcms does not exist in sid
<fta> !info liblcms1 experimental
<ubotu> liblcms1 (source: lcms): Color management library. In component main, is optional. Version 1.16-5ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 95 kB, installed size 248 kB
<fta> pff
<fta> nm
<[reed]> fta: so, is there any problem on our side?
<[reed]> re-jemalloc in libxul
<[reed]> re:
<fta> everything is in the bug
<[reed]> I'm asking you here
<[reed]> is there anything we need to do on our side for b5?
<[reed]> or can you all just disable those compiler flags for now?
<fta> i've disabled that ld flag but it's not very satisfactory as it's a performance regression
<[reed]> how much of a regression?
<fta> as i said in the bug, it "feels" slower but i don't have figures to give as i haven't profiled it
<fta> asac, what do you think ? could we live with that for b5 ?
<asac> [reed]: fta: we can drop the flag for now. anyway, moving jemalloc to the bins is a better long term solution (e.g. for firefox 3 final maybe)
<[reed]> ok, can one of you reply to beltzner's comment saying that this isn't a b5 blocker for you now?
<[reed]> and set priority to P1 and TM to Firefox 3
<[reed]> er
<[reed]> P2
<fta> ok
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-03-22
<fta> [reed], P2 + tm=mozilla1.9 ?
<[reed]> correct
<[reed]> that means it's a final blocker
<[reed]> but not a b5 blocker
<fta> done
<[reed]> cool
<Jazzva> Evening everyone...
<Jazzva> asac, are you there?
<asac> Jazzva: a bit
<Jazzva> I needed to update a few paths... Where are the new addons installed, /usr/lib/firefox-addons?
<Jazzva> There are three other in /usr/lib: firefox, firefox-3.0, firefox-3.0b5pre
<asac> /usr/lib/firefox-addons/extensions/
<Jazzva> That's the one :)...
<asac> if that extension is compatible to midbrowser you can also dump it in the xulrunner-addons/extensions directory
<Jazzva> midbrowser? I'll check that...
<Jazzva> Can I just update the old rules file, or should I use the template you made?
<Jazzva> 'cause it works well with the old one...
<Jazzva> Anyway... that should be it... Now I should just update get-orig-source part in rules file (switched to svn), upload to launchpad and file a bug...
<fta> we would like to have all extensions using xpi.mk for consistency
<Jazzva> Ok :)... I'll change it...
<asac> well ... if it means that we can get more new extensions packaged, we can also keep the old package for already packaged extensions now
<asac> but xpi.mk is indeed preferred
<Jazzva> Hmm... I can't test it in midbrowser... midbrowser isn't supposed to run on Ubuntu desktop, right?
<asac> you can access the menu by presing f4 if thats what you mean
<asac> but midbrowser in our archive is really old
<asac> so don't test it now
<asac> just use firefox-addons
<Jazzva> Nope, it won't run at all...
<Jazzva> Maybe it clashes with newer version of some other package (lucky guess...)
<asac> strange
<asac> nss?
<Jazzva> x window system error
<Jazzva> The error was 'BadAccess (attempt to access private resource denied)'.
<Jazzva>   (Details: serial 898 error_code 10 request_code 2 minor_code 0)
<Jazzva> if it's of any help...
<asac> ok ... most likely haven't seen a respin recently :)
<[reed]> asac: ping
<[reed]> asac: three things: 1) need a= in mozilla bug 417086, 2) reply to my comment in mozilla bug 407720; 3) follow-up to roc's comment in mozilla bug 394103
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 417086 in General "Use of colon (:) in hash/anchor part of chrome URL when using window.open results in an error." [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=417086
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 407720 in JavaScript Engine "js_FindClassObject causes crashes with getter/setter" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=407720
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 394103 in GFX: Thebes "All elements are HUGE (when doing dpi autodetect?)" [Normal,Assigned] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=394103
<Festor> HI
<Festor> Does anyone know why the command update-mozilla-firefox-chrome is not available in beta 4 of firefox 3 in beta of Ubuntu 8.04?
<Festor> I am trying to do this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/204719
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 204719 in firefox "Firefox 3 language packs missing" [Undecided,In progress]
<Festor> Is there anyone ...?
<Festor> Does anyone know why the command update-mozilla-firefox-chrome is not available in beta 4 of firefox 3 in beta of Ubuntu 8.04?
<Festor> I am trying to do this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/204719
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 204719 in firefox "Firefox 3 language packs missing" [Undecided,In progress]
<asac> mozilla bug 394103
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 394103 in GFX: Thebes "All elements are HUGE (when doing dpi autodetect?)" [Normal,Assigned] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=394103
<asac> [reed]: approved
<asac> [reed]: replied 1
<asac> replied 2
<Jazzva> Hmm... I'm having problems with xpi.mk... I uncommented the MOZ_XPI_BUILD_COMMAND line in debian/rules, but it skips running it before pacaging xpi... any ideas?
<asac> Jazzva: log?
<Jazzva> asac: Just a sec...
<asac> Jazzva: you need to use the binary package name ... not the source one :)
<Jazzva> mhm... that may be the reason
<Jazzva> :)
<Jazzva> works alright :)
<asac> good
<Jazzva> Should I leave the old maintainer in debian/control?
<Jazzva> I have to go for a few hours... The firefox-greasemonkey is uploaded to bzr <https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~jazzva/firefox-extensions/firefox-greasemonkey.ubuntu>,  and I opened a bug 205172. I'm only uncertain about Maintainer field in debian/control, which is why I didn't subscribe mozillateam to the bug report yet. See you later...
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 205172 in greasemonkey "REVIEW/SPONSOR: please review and sponsor firefox-greasemonkey" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/205172
<armin76> hrm....how you guys do a xul-only firefox tarball?
<armin76> ah, i see
<armin76> eh...
<armin76> xulrunner doesn't use jemalloc :D
<armin76> fta_: asac: ^
<armin76> it isn't linked against it
<armin76> ff isn't either unless its compiled without xul
<armin76> ifdef MOZ_MEMORY
<armin76> ifeq ($(OS_ARCH),Darwin)
<armin76> LIBS += -ljemalloc
<armin76> wtf? only for macos?
<armin76> ah...reed removed it due to bug 418016
<armin76> mozilla bug 418016
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 418016 in XPCOM "Ts jumped ~1% when enabling jemalloc on Linux (qm-mini-ubuntu01, qm-mini-ubuntu02, qm-mini-ubuntu05)" [Minor,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=418016
<asac> armin76: its statically linked into libxul atm
<[reed]> asac: ping
<asac> [reed]: ?
<[reed]> I'm somehow subscribed to lp bug 199496... when I click Unsubscribe and select "Unsubscribe me from this bug", I get "Not allowed here  Sorry, you don't have permission to access this page.  You are logged in as Reed Loden."
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 199496 in gtk-sharp2 "Tomboy.exe crashed with SIGSEGV in exit()" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/199496
<[reed]> I'm getting tired of getting e-mails
<[reed]> from this bug's duplicates
<[reed]> how can I unsubscribe myself?
<[reed]> mozilla bug 407720 needs your a=
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 407720 in JavaScript Engine "js_FindClassObject causes crashes with getter/setter" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=407720
<asac> [reed]: hmm ... maybe a launchpad bug?
<asac> do you know which bug you initially reported?
<[reed]> it's very annoying!
<asac> i guess you have been subscribed by a duplicate
<asac> so maybe it helps to unsubscribe from the dupe first
<[reed]> ok, I just found it
<[reed]> lp bug 202742
<ubotu> Bug 202742 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/202742 is private
<[reed]> that's what I reported, so I just unsubscribed myself
<asac> maybe thats the reason
<[reed]> but lp is very lame in that it won't let you see the bug again
<[reed]> if you unsubscribe yourself
<[reed]> that's very lame
<armin76> haha
<asac> [reed]: you couldn't see it in bugzilla too or?
<[reed]> if you report a bug, you will always be able to see it
<[reed]> since it's your bug
<[reed]> even if it's marked security
<asac> i opened it up after removing your core
<asac> [reed]: right ... but this means that the reporter has a special subscription .. e.g. you cannot unsubscribe
<asac> but i see your point
<[reed]> you should be able to unsubscribe from the bugmail but still be able to see the bug at all times
<Jazzva> asac, sorry to interrupt. Just a quick one :). There is an old (Debian, I suppose) maintainer in debian/control for greasemonkey. Should I put him as original-maintainer, and add someone else as maintainer? Whom should I add? Ubuntu MOTU?
<asac> Jazzva: if we don't base the new package on his, we can use MOTU, yes.
<Jazzva> Well, I suppose we don't. The packaging is done with XPI.TEMPLATE, the parts taken from his package are description in debian/control, debian/copyright, and debian/changelog (updated for recent changes).
<[reed]> asac: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/buglist.cgi?query_format=advanced&keywords_type=nowords&keywords=fixed1.8.0.15%2C+verified1.8.0.15&chfieldto=Now&field0-0-0=flagtypes.name&type0-0-0=equals&value0-0-0=approval1.8.0.15%2B
<[reed]> does that query return anything for you?
<asac> [reed]: no
<asac> what are you looking for?
<[reed]> that query is approved 1.8.0 bugs that haven't landed yet
<asac> o ... everything that has landed
<[reed]> yes
<asac> my remembered quesry is zero too
<asac> COOL!
<asac> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/buglist.cgi?query_format=advanced&short_desc_type=allwordssubstr&short_desc=&long_desc_type=allwordssubstr&long_desc=&bug_file_loc_type=allwordssubstr&bug_file_loc=&status_whiteboard_type=allwordssubstr&status_whiteboard=&keywords_type=nowords&keywords=fixed1.8.0.15+verified1.8.0.15&emailtype1=substring&email1=&emailtype2=substring&email2=&bugidtype=include&bug_id=&votes=&chfieldfrom=&chfieldto=Now&chfieldvalue=&c
<asac> those are the blocking bugs not yet fixed or verified
<asac> 26 for me ... but loads of sec-sensitive
<[reed]> http://bonsai.mozilla.org/cvsquery.cgi?treeid=default&module=all&branch=MOZILLA_1_8_0_BRANCH&branchtype=match&dir=&file=&filetype=match&who=&whotype=match&sortby=Date&hours=2&date=month&mindate=&maxdate=&cvsroot=%2Fcvsroot
<[reed]> that's the last month of commits for 1.8.0 branch
<asac> can we land 33 more till tomorrow :)
<asac> then we could bake the 2.0.0.13 release from that branch
<asac> just kidding
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-03-23
<asac> Jazzva: we could also ask debia to use mozilla-devscripts :)
<asac> but maybe not now ;)
<Jazzva> asac: I was wondering if we're planning to send the extensions to Debian :)... BTW, aren't you in Debian?
<asac> yes i am :)
<asac> but my packages are severly neglected atm
<Jazzva> So, you would basically ask yourself and few other people :)?
<Jazzva> Oh... damn.
<asac> only thing i am getting done is doing security support - which should be good enough
<asac> Jazzva: no, in debian you have to ask the package maintainer
<asac> i can upload mozilla-devscripts, yes.
<Jazzva> I see... Well, would it be easier for new extensions that aren't in Debian?
<asac> yes
<asac> i could upload those
<Jazzva> Well, that's good then :)...
<Jazzva> Anyway, I'm done with greasemonkey. I'm currently beginning work on bettergmail2... talking with it's developer, there are some missing licensing information. I need to contact the script developers, so it will take a while (I suppose). I'll find some other to work on...
<asac> is greasemonkey in bzr now?
<Jazzva> yep. I subscribed mozillateam to the bug 205172
<asac> ah i see the branches
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 205172 in greasemonkey "REVIEW/SPONSOR: please review and sponsor firefox-greasemonkey" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/205172
<Jazzva> I suppose I should add myself as the Ubuntu QA contact on the FF3 extensions wiki page, right?
<asac> yes, pleaes.
<Jazzva> Ok...
<asac> Jazzva: maybe check if ther eare other packaged extensions not yet available in ffox 3
<asac> i saw that some had been upgraded
<asac> but not all (like greasemonkey)
<Jazzva> Ok... I'll take a look
<[reed]> what does mean when you "join a team" on lp?
<Jazzva> You get some permissions which are available to the team members... One would be upload to team's bzr branches. You can moderate the bug reports related to that team's area... (that's all I can think of right now)
<Jazzva> [reed] ^
<[reed]> mm, k
<Jazzva> And I'm pretty sure there's more to it :)
<leroutier> hello
<leroutier> could asac or someone else ACK/REJ bug #202468 please ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 202468 in ubuntu "FFe: update swfdec-* to 0.6" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/202468
<leroutier> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/202468
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 202468 in ubuntu "FFe: update swfdec-* to 0.6" [Undecided,New]
<louise> Good evening - has anyone seen any recent documentation on Thunderbird Webmail not working ... due to server problems.
<asac> thunderbird webmail? whats that?
<Jazzva> Maybe he/she thought of this: http://webmail.mozdev.org/
<asac> ah
<asac> [reed]: really cool. everything except 2 patches from the current distro patchset were already applied
<asac> thanks a lot for your support
<[reed]> :)
<asac> ok ... i think i am finished with 2.0.0.13 backports
<asac> a bit late though
<asac> i lack feedback from igor, but i think the bugs are not 1.8.0 that i am not sure about
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-03-16
 * asac still catching up on weekend mail
<gnomefreak> i lost 3.2 :( it upgraded and now its gone from menu. ill be back looking fo rit
<gnomefreak> found it now to figure out why i had to find it
<asac> gnomefreak: did it go somewhere else?
<gnomefreak> asac: it was removed from showing in menus. like alacarte removed the check mark
<asac> alacarte?
<asac> whats that?
<gnomefreak> asac: menu editor
<gnomefreak> its "main menu" under system>preferences
<gnomefreak> who is iGadget :( this is becomeing a round about topic he will NOT win
<asac> gnomefreak: what are you talking about?
<gnomefreak> brb smoke while i figure out how to explain tb3 not going into HARDY
<gnomefreak> i thought my long explaintion would have worked
<gnomefreak> for more understanding see bug 317167
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 317167 in mozilla-thunderbird "Thunderbird autosave popup window shows incorrect buttons" [Undecided,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/317167
<asac> shorter is often better to make a point ;)
<gnomefreak> im in middle of comment
<asac> k
<gnomefreak> !sru
<ubottu> Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<gnomefreak> links work :)
<gnomefreak> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<gnomefreak> damn
<BUGabundo> smart bot
<BUGabundo> who feeds all that stuff to it?
 * BUGabundo offers an icecream to ubottu
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: some of the ops. only a hand full of editors for bot
<gnomefreak> !editord
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about editord
<gnomefreak> !editors
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<gnomefreak> cant remember command to show who
<gnomefreak> !whoami
<ubottu> use @whoami
<gnomefreak> @whoami
<ubottu> gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> and i meant give links in bug report :)
<gnomefreak> cant find lts info on a wiki to better explain this
<gnomefreak> there i replied
<gnomefreak> how to explain why we wont hardcode an extension into firefox :( people have honestly lost thier minds
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> what addon was it?
<gnomefreak> foi
<gnomefreak> doi even
<gnomefreak> bug 327185
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 327185 in firefox-3.0 "[needs-packaging] doi addon for firefox" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/327185
<gnomefreak> hard coding anything to mozilla products are a very bad idea
<gnomefreak> IMHO
<gnomefreak> thisis a handy link http://kb.mozillazine.org/Problematic_extensions
<gnomefreak> bug 343515
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 343515 in firefox "firefox' about page is too small" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/343515
<gnomefreak> doesn anyone have the master bug for the above bug. I remember it just cant find it
<gnomefreak> ok im going to think about lunch andf do lunch its almost 1pm already
<BUGabundo> asac: how did you reach that confirmation?
<asac> BUGabundo: personal perception ;)
<BUGabundo> ahh thought so
<BUGabundo> the "confirmed" requires hard data!
<asac> BUGabundo: in bugs everybody uses "confirmed" as "me toO" ;) ... so it should work in dents ;)
<BUGabundo> eheheheehhe
<jcastro> hey asac, new gnome this week won't mean new webkit will it?
<kingsqueak> Google calendar authentication with Thunderbird/Lightning/provider seems to have broken in the last few days, anyone know if this is a known issue?
<kingsqueak> google cal auth is broken with Evolution as well, 8.04
<asac> jcastro: are you waiting on something specific?
<fta> hmm, wtf?
<fta> asac, did you change xul 1.9.2 ?
<fta> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/23949526/buildlog_ubuntu-jaunty-amd64.xulrunner-1.9.2_1.9.2~a1~hg20090316r26232%2Bnobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<fta> why is that fatal now?
<fta> oh, nm
<asac> fta: dh_install was always fatal for missing files iirc
<fta> i 1st thought it was the make check
<asac> ;)
<jcastro> asac: no I was just thinking, if they bump the webkit in jaunty gwibber will break spectacularly and there's no upstream fix for getting it working with the latest webkit
<asac> jcastro: right. i think we are safe as webkit is still not an essential part of gnome
<asac> so nothing really should hard depends on it afaik
<jcastro> asac: yeah I just saw seb's uploads and they don't bump webkit (whew!)
<asac> good
<asac> jcastro: do you have a ls /etc/fonts/conf.d/ for me? ;)
<asac> (jaunty)
<asac> fta: ffox 32 bit package?
<asac> fta: do you put .deb's in the sources for your nss 32 bit things?
<fta> for chromium?
<asac> fta: yes.
<asac> fta: i am interested in your experience and how you did it ;)
<fta> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~chromium-team/chromium-browser/ia32-libs-chromium-browser.head/annotate/head%3A/debian//rules
<fta> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~chromium-team/chromium-browser/ia32-libs-chromium-browser.head/files/5
<fta> basically, i just put some debs in a dir, and the rules file takes care of them
<fta> and i also add the missing symlinks
<asac> fta: looks reasonable
<fta> in comparison, upstream recommends this: http://src.chromium.org/svn/trunk/src/build/install-build-deps.sh
<asac> fta: you put the full debs in bzr?
<fta> yes
<fta> because the builders can't fetch them at build time
<asac> i guess we should look into gathering them on "get-orig-source"?
<fta> it's a native package, so no get-orig-source
<asac> sounds like it could be a orig as well ... but anyway, get-native-data ;)
<fta> yes, it's possible, it's a command vs a manual download
<jcastro> asac: http://paste.ubuntu.com/132210/
<asac> jcastro: thanks
<fta> asac, lol
<fta> dpkg: too many errors, stopping
<fta> dpkg: ../../src/packages.c:252: process_queue: Assertion `!queuelen' failed.
<asac> heh
<asac> thought you found a brekage due to fontconfig
<asac> which i apparently causd
<fta> no
<fta> i'm fighting with my netbook
<fta> lpia => failed
<asac> fta: NC10?
<fta> trying remix now
<asac> failed?
<fta> yes
<asac> fta: lpia remix?
<asac> i would suggest to try that
<fta> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/jaunty/alpha-6/jaunty-mid-lpia.img => failed
<fta> trying http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/jaunty/alpha-6/jaunty-netbook-remix-i386.img now
<fta> i wanted to try lpia
<asac> fta: mid is wrong
<asac> fta: its something different
<asac> fta: is there no lpia remix image?
<fta> it says "The MID USB image allows you to try Ubuntu without changing your computer at all, and at your option to install it permanently later. This USB image is optimized for handheld devices with 4-7" touchscreens and limited processing power. You will need at least 128MB of RAM to install from this image."
<fta> "Low-Power Intel Architecture MID USB image
<fta>     For devices using the Low-Power Intel Architecture, including the A1xx and Atom processors. "
<fta> i have an atom proc
<fta> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/jaunty/alpha-6/
<asac> fta: seems lpia is not produced for jaunty
<asac> i think stuff moved to x86 kernel
<asac> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-netbook-remix/daily-live/current/
<fta> i just burned a6
<asac> fta: burned? thats a usb image
<fta> forgot the quotes ;)
<asac> heh
<asac> ok
<fta> i don't have a cdrom on that box anyway
<asac> yeah
<asac> fta: do you have a modem installed?
<fta> nope
<fta> wifi
<asac> wifi is obvious ;)
<fta> yeah
<fta> booting...
<fta> in live mode
<asac> good
<asac> install it ... done
<fta> waoww, it's on 'log in automatically' by default
<asac> y
<asac> nb
<fta> beginning install
<fta> 1st dual boot in ~13 years
<fta> i don't even remember when i last used that dual boot
<fta> 40%
<asac> you should just wipe win ;)
<asac> or wait ;)
<asac> you cannot reinstall win
<fta> i'll keep it this time, at least until i figure out how to 1/ prevent my 3G key from locking itself and 2/ upload maps into my GPS
<fta> 70%
<fta> 95%
<fta> grub
<fta> it's smelling good
<fta> wifi ok
<fta> sound ok
<fta> brightness NOK (X crashed)
<fta_> \o/
<fta_> damn, it's though to type on this thing
<fta_> the <> key is on the other side of the keyboard
<asac> configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<asac> See `config.log' for more details.
<asac> lpia
<fta> well, i guess i'll never know 1st hand
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-03-17
<asac> fta: netbooks are usually bad for typing
<asac> but one can get used to it
<asac> just use it ;)
<fta> asac, like yours: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/23958758/buildlog_ubuntu-jaunty-i386.chromium-browser_2.0.170.0~svn20090316r11783-0ubuntu1~ucd1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<asac> fta: yes its fixed in ubuntu9 fontconfig
<asac> fta: the native builders alrewady have it in their cache
<asac> i busted sebs gnome 2.26 transition ;)
<asac> (not nice)
<BUGabundo> guud morning
<asac> hi
 * asac removed half of his gnome
<asac> blindly running dist-upgrade ;)
 * asac should be old enough to know ;)
<BUGabundo> ai ai
<BUGabundo> you are just crazy asac
<asac> hehe
<asac> i can run openbox still ;)
<BUGabundo> not bad
<BUGabundo> ahh I just remember you just use ob and not gnome
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> didn't take long
<asac> yeah. had to switch to main mirror. almost all bits are there
<asac> fta: so what is missing in jaunty for chrome ia32 still?
<fta> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/132395/
<asac> fta: there is no pango in ia32libs?
<asac> oh just the build stuff
<asac> shouldnt those go into a ia32libs-dev package?
<fta> yes, definitely
<asac> hmm
<asac> seems ia32-libs ships a bunch of .so links
<asac> so probably should just be added there
<gnomefreak> something is wrong here. i can only join 20 channels again
<asac> gnomefreak: not authenticated ;)?
<fta3> yeah, i have 2 clones
<asac> 2 clones?
<asac> hehe
<asac> fta3: fta2 fta
<asac> ;)
<gnomefreak> asac: i am atleast it says i am in server window
<gnomefreak> maybe updates caused me not ot be identified on load
<asac> probably
<asac> sometimes its a race on startup
<gnomefreak> we will find out in a few i have to restart
<gnomefreak> much better, i think it was updates+irssi that caused the problem
<fta> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/23989952/buildlog_ubuntu-jaunty-amd64.chromium-browser_2.0.170.0~svn20090316r11783-0ubuntu1~ucd1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<fta> FT_Get_Advance() ? fontconfig? and why only amd64?
<asac> transitional problem
<asac> api didnt change at all afaik
<fta> netbook crashed 2 minutes after a resume
<fta> apport says "your system encountered a serious kernel problem"
<gnomefreak> ozilla.org == german firefox website
<gnomefreak> whos bright idea was it to move CVS to Mercurial :(
<fta> why?
<gnomefreak> i got used to finding shit on CVS
<gnomefreak> takes too long to find shit now
<fta> what are you looking for?
<gnomefreak> examole i see all the changes/commits no source
<gnomefreak> fta: still looking for that sunbird 1 i gave up on 0.6 but
<gnomefreak> s/but/
<fta> http://hg.mozilla.org/
<gnomefreak> im there already
<fta> then, what is missing?
<gnomefreak> fta: the source for sunbird in comm central isnt there
<gnomefreak> http://hg.mozilla.org/comm-central/  thats what i get
<gnomefreak> for some reason sunbird tag isnt there
<fta> isn't sunbird still on cvs?
<gnomefreak> fta: only up to 0.9
<gnomefreak> at least from what i found
<fta> oh, yes, it's in comm-central
<gnomefreak> fta: where, im lookijng at nighhtly builds on ftp.mozilla.... and it looks like they are locale builds using en_US in name
<gnomefreak> http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/calendar/sunbird/nightly/latest-trunk/
<asac> fta: they probably kind of support lightning for tbird 3
<asac> i dont think that sunbird standalone made it up to central
<asac> in a usable way at least
<gnomefreak> asac: you would think but alot of people are having compatibity issues at least a week ago they wre
<gnomefreak> were
<fta> https://developer.mozilla.org/en/Comm-central_source_code_%28Mercurial%29#Sunbird_and_Lightning
<fta> a few people asked me to add sb to tb3 already
<fta> it should be a different package, to avoid conflicts
<gnomefreak> fta: tb3 isnt goign to get lightning added in
<gnomefreak> 11:00UTC was an about an hour and 40 mintues ago wasnt it
<gnomefreak> meetins over oh well
<fta> yes
<fta> what meeting?
<gnomefreak> the CC meeting that i have been missing for months now
<fta> CC?
<gnomefreak> community council
<gnomefreak> it seems the tb3
<gnomefreak> +sb topic is done
<gnomefreak> Gdk-WARNING **: GdkWindow 0x1000913 unexpectedly destroyed
<gnomefreak> thats always nice to see
<gnomefreak> can anyone reproduce bug 202251? i still cant reproduce it since b5
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 202251 in firefox-3.0 "wrong percentage in download manager when files are queued" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/202251
<gnomefreak> fta: the fix for get-orig for sunbird is changing branch to _1_9_ and change the link on line 8 but i cant find that link nor did i find 1.0 as a downloadable tarball. the paste is of lightning-sunbird.conf in m-d. doesnt see anything that needs to be changed in mozclient.pl i will try to fix it if i ever find the link on line 8
<gnomefreak> asac: when is latest to get a FF exception? they are trying to get an exception for gnash 0.8.5 but i see it being a bit late for it
<asac> gnomefreak: i have to sort that out
<asac> gnomefreak: please open a bug about it
<gnomefreak> asac: already is a bug
<gnomefreak> and ofcourse i just closed it let me find it
<gnomefreak> asac: bug 338074
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 338074 in gnash "FFe: please sync with upstream version of Gnash .8.5" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/338074
<gnomefreak> oh that cant be good :(
<gnomefreak> asac: does the "Yes" coulum look alined? the reporter of bug 343389 says they are not aligned (the "Y" is but the "es" isnt i dont see anything misaligned
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 343389 in firefox-3.1 "Inconsistent kerning in Firefox" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/343389
<fta2> gnomefreak, even without looking, you most likely should start from the tb3 m-d conf, maybe even the branch if it builds a full xul
<gnomefreak> i will look again, tb3 shouldnt build xul should it? I thought thats what the patch was for but i didnt look too closely at the patch. but i will copy tb3.conf and rename it and see if it helps assuming that is the best way to test
<fta2> no, tb3 is not yet ready for system-xul, in fact, only ff is ready
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<fta2> tb3, sm2, songbird, .... <insert a long list here>, are all building their own xul
<gnomefreak> oh ok when im finished with email ill check. is there a command i can use to test with instead of trying the file changes? i tried the wget command but it didnt work like i had hoped
<fta2> to test what?
<gnomefreak> fta2: iff it grabs the right tarball
<fta2> it doesn't grab tarballs, it grabs files from the vcs, based on either dates or tags or tags+branch or dates+branch, etc..
<gnomefreak> thats right
<gnomefreak> anyone seen this error before while trying to branch bzr: ERROR: Server sent an unexpected error: ('error', 'iteration over non-sequence')
<BUGabundo> nope
<gnomefreak> sad part is i pulled it last week fine and made didnt push changes to branch so it "should" work
<gnomefreak> can some please try to pull a branch using bzr lp:~......
<gnomefreak> now its stalling out on a mozillateam branch
<gnomefreak> that was odd but it worked ;)
<gnomefreak> fta2: its still grabbing 1.8 branch there has to be something im missing
<gnomefreak> maybe i do know i have one more thing to try
<gnomefreak> i guess a change in mozclient.pl is needed as well or it just doesnt work
<gnomefreak> ok smoke than test
<gnomefreak> erl /usr/share/mozilla-devscripts/mozclient/mozclient.pl -d 0.9+nobinonly-0ubuntu3 lightning-sunbird
<gnomefreak> that needs to me changed it looks like
<gnomefreak> thats all generic
<gnomefreak> im trying date was kind of hoping it would grab hg.... by default
<gnomefreak> fta2: how do i use hg version with get-orig? it seems to want to grab hg if i use DEBIAN_DATE..... but without it it trys to grab 0.9
<gnomefreak> $client->checkout();  looks like the reason its wanting hg -r #
<gnomefreak> its using changelog version to grab hg revisions
<gnomefreak> still no luck finding source anywhere
<gnomefreak> asac: what is the purpose of bug 228806? without a crash report/back trace there isnt much that can be done
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 228806 in firefox-3.0 "[MASTER] various unrelated crashes for firefox-3.0 and xulrunner-1.9" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/228806
<asac> gnomefreak: thats a catch all bug
<asac> gnomefreak: if there is a bad crash and users complain that we close it we dupe it there
<asac> so they are happy
<gnomefreak> oh ok
<asac> and can continue discussion among each other
<cwillu> jaunty's urlbar seems to be acting weird when I first start firefox
 * cwillu submits the 'get them out of our hair' bug to reddit with an inflammatory title
<cwillu> j/k
<cwillu> What I'm seeing in jaunty is this:  close firefox completely, and then reopen it.  in the url bar, type in a piece of some address you know you've got in your history.  Url list doesn't show up.  Then, clicking on the urlbar arrow and opening an entry, typing in the same piece as the first time, the url list shows up
<cwillu> happens every time I restart ff
<gnomefreak> cwillu: did you try --safe-mode?
<BUGabundo> cwillu: got that last week
 * gnomefreak cant reproduce that and im asuming you mean 3.0
<BUGabundo> then it went away
<BUGabundo> luckly
<BUGabundo> I was about to get a restore back!
<BUGabundo> I can loose my Awsome bar history
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: do you remmember I mention it to you?
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: yep
<gnomefreak> closest thing ive come to it is the url bar being colored but i havent been able to reproduce that other than that one day
 * gnomefreak gone for a while i think, my head is killing me
<cwillu> gnomefreak, no, but there are no extensions on
<cwillu> gnomefreak, only happens once per run
<cwillu> or not even, can't dupe it myself now :/
<jcastro> asac: to answer your webkit question to @oldmanuk, ryan tells me that moving to webkit 1.1 would break gwibber and he has no idea how to fix it.
<asac> jcastro: yeah. any hint what breaks?
<jcastro> asac: the whole thing, it doesn't render anything, let me try to find a  bug
 * asac out
<BUGabundo> fta is gwibber broken again?
<fta> BUGabundo1, broken?
<BUGabundo1> it opens but I don't get anything there fta
<BUGabundo1> cli shows lots of those
<BUGabundo1> gnome keyring stuff
<BUGabundo1> brb
<BUGabundo1> reboot to fix audio typo
<fta> hmm, FENNEC_B1
<BUGabundo> fta after a reboot, gwibber seems to be working again
<fta> strange
<BUGabundo> race condition to keychane?
<BUGabundo> there was a bug a week ago about all those messages
<BUGabundo> being printed out
<fta> donno
<fta> asac, compare kicked in: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/24021786/buildlog_ubuntu-jaunty-i386.chromium-browser_2.0.171.0~svn20090317r11882-0ubuntu1~ucd1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-03-18
<cwillu> what's the about:config option to allow incompatible extension to install?
<cwillu> I'm presuming that the difference between b3 and b4pre isn't really gonna make things worse :p
<fta> extensions.checkCompatibility
<cwillu> ah, thanks
<fta> i would recommend the Nightly Tester Tools addons instead
<cwillu> oooo, that sounds like fun.  wazzat?
<fta> http://www.oxymoronical.com/web/firefox/nightly
<cwillu> looks handy
<fta> it's also available at https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/6543
<fta> Setting up firefox-3.1-gnome-support (3.5~b4~hg20090317r23798+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1) ...
<fta> touch: cannot touch `/usr/lib/firefox-3.1*/.autoreg': No such file or directory
<fta> boohhh, big rename needed
<fta> asac, just upgraded my nc10 from a6 to current, can't connect to wifi anymore
<cwillu> what are your thoughts on a greasemonkey script that replaces settimeout and setinterval with versions that a rather large minimum delay to address my (imagined?) issues of firefox's resting cpu being ~25% with no plugins or addons present?
<cwillu> s/that a/that have a/
<fta> at 2:30am, no thought at all :P
<cwillu> :p
<cwillu> Is there any place to apply a css rule when printing any document?
<cwillu> you know, my firefox session had 57 days of up-time until today :p
<asac> cwillu: 57 days up calls for trouble ;)
<BUGabundo> fta Firefox daily failing to install http://paste.ubuntu.com/132937/
<fta> BUGabundo, i know, i fixed 3.1 yesterday, but i didn't respin the bot yet
<BUGabundo> fta ok
<asac> fta: http://www.golem.de/0903/65978.html
<fta> asac, :)
<asac> fta: you understand that?
<fta> for the most part yes
<asac> fta: it basically gives all the credits for the chromium linux port to you and ubuntu ;)
<fta> lol
<fta> angenommen?
<fta> what does that mean? approved?
<asac> fta: "hat sich Fabien Tassin einer Portierung angenommen. " -> that translates to: "fabien tassin took care of the port"
<asac> took care
<fta> oh
<fta> so it's wrong
<asac> yeah. but in a good way
<asac> so it reads: "because google doesnt provide a linux version of chrome, fabien took this over and ported it to linux" ;)
<fta> that part i understood, so just s/ported/packaged/ and that's correct
<asac> fta: right ;) ... feel free to complain
<asac> or maybe just wait and see if this becomes fully known truth knowledge ;)
<BUGabundo> ahahah
<BUGabundo> so who was the real guy/gal/team behing the port?
<asac> BUGabundo: the chrome linux developers?
<fta> yes
<asac> google folks
<fta> that's mostly google itself, and a bunch of contributors
<BUGabundo> so is it packaged now for ubunt and Linux in general?
<BUGabundo> also running on 64 bits?
<fta> in my ppa, yes, sort of
<fta> it's crashy on amd64 because of nss
<fta> so https doesn't work for some reason
<fta> and my dailies are broken too
<fta> https://edge.launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa?field.name_filter=&field.status_filter=any&field.series_filter=jaunty
<fta> no idea why amd64 only btw
<fta_> how can i tweak the brightness of this thing, it's too dim during the day, even when set to the maximum
<fta_> for some reason, wifi is back (nc10)
<asac> fta: is that atheros?
<fta_> yes
<fta_> i didn't upgrade anything today
<fta_> i did yesterday, massive upgrade. rebooted a few times, even on the previous kernel, nada, wifi broken. power off for the night, now wifi is back
<asac> fta: maybe your AP?
<asac> modinfo ath5k?
<asac> sigh. i am having pulseaudio issues
<asac> will it ever get to a usable state?
<asac> dtchen_: are there any fixes in the pipeline still for this cycle?
<fta_> there was no wifi at all listed in nm, not even my neighbors
<fta_> and in dmesg, there was some strange logs
<fta_> like this:
<fta_> Mar 18 02:15:03 nano kernel: [   60.506824] ath5k phy0: noise floor calibration failed (2412MHz)
<fta_> Mar 18 02:15:03 nano kernel: [   60.833875] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2457MHz)
<fta_> Mar 18 02:15:03 nano kernel: [   60.833888] ath5k phy0: can't reset hardware (-11)
<BUGabundo> asac: my NM gets turned of after every hibernate/resume cycle
<BUGabundo> its reproduclba with both -10 and -9
<asac> BUGabundo: yes. please /usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d/55NetworkManager
<asac> BUGabundo: and add a --reply to the wake up and sleep dubs-send lines
<asac> that will fix it
<asac> please verify
<BUGabundo> sorry?
<BUGabundo> got confused
<BUGabundo> multitasking is hard
<BUGabundo> 	dbus_send --system                         \		--dest=org.freedesktop.NetworkManager  \		/org/freedesktop/NetworkManager        \		org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.sleep \ --reply
<BUGabundo> }
<BUGabundo> like this? asac ^^
<asac> BUGabundo: not sure
<asac> he is gone
<asac> i would think you should put the option further before
<asac> e.g. before the --system
<BUGabundo> asac: not sure? didn't you asked me to add the --reply there?
<asac> BUGabundo: yes. but with some human snese ;)
<asac> 12:57 < asac> he is gone
<asac> 12:57 < asac> i would think you should put the option further before
<asac> 12:57 < asac> e.g. before the --system
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/132988/
<asac> BUGabundo: adding flags to the end usually doesnt work in unix
<asac> there are cases where it does
<asac> but if there is a "string" only argument it doesnt
<BUGabundo> ah ok. putting higher
<asac> BUGabundo: put it in the same block
<asac> that other arguments use
<asac> BUGabundo: you can run the command on your own to test
<asac> BUGabundo: just replace the _ with - in dbus_send
<asac> to test on commadn line
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/132990/
<BUGabundo> like this?
<BUGabundo> $ dbus-send /usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d/55NetworkManager
<BUGabundo> Usage: dbus-send [--help] [--system | --session | --address=ADDRESS] [--dest=NAME] [--type=TYPE] [--print-reply=(literal)] [--reply-timeout=MSEC] <destination object path> <message name> [contents ...]
<BUGabundo> dbus-send --reply --system --dest=org.freedesktop.NetworkManager /org/freedesktop/NetworkManager  org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.wake
<BUGabundo> Usage: dbus-send
<BUGabundo> doesn't work either
<asac> BUGabundo: thats insane
<asac> why would you run the command that way?
<asac> oh
<asac> ;)
<asac> sorry didnt see the last command
<asac> BUGabundo: ok its --print-reply ;)
<BUGabundo> ah
<BUGabundo> nope
<BUGabundo> doesn't work
<BUGabundo> wait
<BUGabundo> typo on my part
<asac> BUGabundo: you need to be root i would think
<BUGabundo> Error org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.AlreadyAsleepOrAwake: Already awake
<asac> BUGabundo: good
<BUGabundo> works
<asac> so add the --print-reply to the file
<BUGabundo> editing file
<asac> and then suspend and resume a few times
<asac> i think that should fix the issue
<BUGabundo> will do during lunch break
<asac> BUGabundo: oh ... you might want to append 2>&1 > /dev/null at the end
<asac> not sure if pm-utils doesnt like scripts printing stuff
<asac> i would think without the /dev/null would work. but i havent tried that
<dave_m_> Hi, does anyone know how much memory is needed to build xulrunner-1.9 on armel?  I'm running into swap issues which bring the platform down during the build...
<asac> dave_m_: hard to say for armel
<asac> dave_m_: but in x86 it takes about 1.4 G
<asac> to link the libxul.so
<asac> which should be the memory peak
<asac> maybe 1.2G
<asac> armel could be less depending on how the binaries are built
<dave_m_> OK... I should have plenty then. I enabled 5G, which should be enough for anyone. I'm running into I/O errors when swapping, so I'll try using a different swap partition and see whether that helps.
<asac> dave_m_: 5G mem or swap?
<dave_m_> I should be so lucky :)  512MB ram + 5G swap
<asac> yeah. thought that
<asac> will definitly be slow slow slow
<dave_m_> How much RAM on the Marvell boards?
<asac> dave_m_: i think they have 512 too. but i am not really involved in arm port
<dave_m_> OK... I think this is probably a hardware issue, not a porting issue anyway.
<asac> dave_m_: could be. i just say that building with 512 will take a while ;) ... in theory it should work
<dave_m_> Btw, I pulled the latest published source packages, and the config.guess issue on armv7 now seems fixed.
<asac> dave_m_: what is "source packages"?
<asac> dave_m_: ubuntu?
<asac> or firefox-3.2?
<dave_m_> Ubuntu, I meant (xulrunner-1.9)
 * asac pulls latest moz-central
<asac> dave_m_: so without updating config.* files it works? awesome
 * asac wonders if we added magic to auto update those during build
<dave_m_> I didn't do anything... but the problem objects get built now without me interfering
<asac> sounds good. i would think we should still get the upstrea config.* files updated
<asac> or get that rolled to hardy/intrepid
<dave_m_> Various packages were updated in the meantime, so it may have been resolved by something outside the xulrunner-1.9 package itself...
<asac> dave_m_: so the fix happend in jaunty for you?
<dave_m_> Yes, seems fine for me (when my hardware works, anyway)
<dave_m_> When I have a complete build, I'll let you know if I had any additional problems.
<asac> dave_m_: if the OS_TEST string wasnt changed on system, then its probably that we automagically update the config.* files during build and you get cured by recent autoconf packages
<asac> dave_m_: thanks. much appreciated.
<dave_m_> OK
<dave_m_>  Btw, xulrunner produces a _lot_ of compiler warnings (I estimate about 80000 when the build is complete, though with many duplicates...)  Do I need to be careful about optimisation options?  Currently I'm using -O3
<asac> dave_m_: is it ok to reply here?
<dave_m_> argh
<asac> ah thanks
<asac> dave_m_: problem is that my irc setup is not really made for private chatter ;)
<dave_m_> Reposting that remark
<dave_m_> Btw, xulrunner produces a _lot_ of compiler warnings (I estimate about 80000 when the build is complete, though with many duplicates...)  Do I need to be careful about optimisation options?  Currently I'm using -O3
<asac> dave_m_: so. yeah. please be careful
<asac> dave_m_: dont use --enable-optimization="-O3"
<asac> well. at least i would think you should just use --enable-optimization
<asac> also for -O3 i am not sure how huge libxul.so linking is ;)
<asac> maybe 3G?
<asac> my number came from the default mozilla optimization mix
<asac> which is -Os in many places
<asac> and -O3 in some places (like js engine afaik)
<dave_m_> I need to customize, since I'm doing an experimental build with VFP support in arm.
<dave_m_> But I'll remove -O3
<asac> dave_m_: yes. please do that outside of the configure flags
<asac> CFLAGS might be honoured
<dave_m_> No
<dave_m_> Unfortunately :(
<asac> phone
<dave_m_> There might be some other route, but I didn't find it.  At the moment, I just want to see whether there's a real performance benefit.
<dave_m_> asac: I have to disappear in a moment, but we can discuss later if need be.
<asac> dave_m_: i really think it works. i mean we use that to tweak LDFLAGS. have you tried CXXFLAGS?
<asac> dave_m_: otherwise i can check for you
<asac> dave_m_: which option do you want to get added for arm?
<asac> dave_m_: also what do you get for dpkg-architecture -qDEB_BUILD_ARCH
<dave_m_> asac: I thought I tried CXXFLAGS, but I will try it again just in case. It's possible I forgot it.
<asac> dave_m_: look at debian/rules
<dave_m_> asac: DEB_BUILD_ARCH = armel
<asac> we just override CXXFLAGS there
<asac> dave_m_: add your flags there ... also for CFLAGS which means mozjs
<dave_m_> asac: Assume it works for now, and I'll try again if (when) I have to restart the build.
<asac> dave_m_: right. let me know
<dave_m_> asac: For ARM, I am experimenting with adding -mfpu=vfp -mfloat-abi=softfp in addition to the default options. But we can't add this universally because not all platforms have VFP (i.e., hardware floating-point).
<dave_m_> If there's a significant performance benefit (I have reason to believe there might be a 2x speedup for page rendering), then it may be worth investigating how to package an extra version. I'll probably take this up with lool in the first instance.
<asac> jdstrand: is gutsy EOL? or is that in 5 days ;)?
<jdstrand> asac: is it only 5 days? I always treated it as the day before the next release
<jdstrand> asac: I suppose it is on a schedule somewhere...
<asac> jdstrand: could be. i am out of sync ;)
<asac> jdstrand: would make sense if its around the 9.04 release date
<asac> only thing i know is that after gutsy its not that long that dapper will RIP
<jdstrand> heh
<jdstrand> 6.06 ;)
<jdstrand> few more months yet :)
<asac> jdstrand: yeah. but _after_ gutsy is gone its just a breath ;)
<jdstrand> :)
<jdstrand> fwiw, gutsy was released on Oct 18th, so I guess Apr 17th?
<asac> jdstrand: bug 344746
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 344746 in nss "Hibernation unreliable after security update" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/344746
<asac> odd
<asac> jdstrand: yeah ;)
<asac> some avatars i see on identi.ca make me feel old. this webkit guy looks like 12 years old ;)
<asac> hopefully he uses his kids pic
<asac> http://identi.ca/stemp
<asac> or even 8 years?
<jdstrand> asac: that is a weird bug. I did actually test evolution with pop3 and imap tls yesterday...
<asac> jdstrand: good. i just asked on the bug because i couldnt test
<asac> jdstrand: he claims its NM ... which indeed links against nss
<asac> at least the daemon does
<asac> but the diff is really just the certificate
<asac> not sure how that can break that
<jdstrand> yeah
<jdstrand> perhaps he didn't restart his session?
<asac> jdstrand: lets hope
<asac> lets check what he says
<asac> jdstrand: hmm. thought it was hardy
<asac> but its intrepid
<asac> did we do a full upstream bump there or also just the backport?
<asac> let me check
<asac> seems like its the backport
<asac> odd
<asac> fta: just installing UNR image i noticed that installer asked you if you want password or auto login
<dave_m_> asac: Me again... tried restarting my build of xulrunner with suitable CFLAGS and CXXFLAGS in the environment, but they are definitely not used.  configure picks them up, but they are not used on any cc or g++ command line (~1200 .o files built so far...)  Are you sure this technique for overriding the compiler flags really works with mozilla's configure system?
<asac> dave_m_: did you try to add that to rules
<asac> dave_m_: or are you not building with packages?
<asac> dave_m_: i am not 100% sure. but i can find out what you should do. i am sure for LDFLAGS though
<asac> dave_m_: if you tried what i suggested (fix CFLAGS and CXXFLAGS that get overriden in debian/rules)
<asac> then i will check
<asac> but pleaes confirm that you did that ;)
<dave_m_> asac: OK, I see.  I had CFLAGS and CXXFLAGS exported in the environment when running dpkg-buildpackage.  I thought this was generally supposed to work?  (It certainly works for some packages, the the dpkg-buildpackage man page implies that it is sane)
<asac> dave_m_: arguably a packaging bug.
<asac> 14:26 < asac> dave_m_: look at debian/rules
<asac> 14:26 < asac> dave_m_: add your flags there ... also for CFLAGS which means mozjs
<dave_m_> asac: OK, I have CFLAGS = -g and CXXFLAGS = -g in debian/rules.  Do you recommend I edit here?
<dave_m_> asac: ... I will try it (and I'll read your instructions more carefully next time ;)
<dkg0> hi asac, fta!  I'm the guy who's trying to get libipc.so and ipc.xpt more easily packageable for debian to streamline fireGPG builds (and future xul-based apps and extensions which rely on the stuff available in IPC).  i wanted to ask your advice on packaging/building a XUL component for debian/ubuntu/etc
<dkg0> background: http://mozdev.org/pipermail/enigmail/2009-March/010959.html
<dkg0> good news is that i think i've got xulrunner-ipc building against xulrunner-dev with only a simple batch of makefiles
<dkg0> but that's probably not the Right Way in the long term (and it doesn't resolve the packaging questions about how to distribute the builds)
<asac> dave_m_: yes. for now just edit it there.
<dkg0> any thoughts on how i should move forward with this?  How should individual architecture-dependent XPCOM components be distributed within debian-derived systems?
<asac> dkg0:
<asac> hi
<asac> ;)
<dkg0> hi asac -- thanks for the invitation ;)
<asac> dkg0: thanks for showing up.
 * dkg0 is still not sure that he's even asking the right questions yet
<asac> heh
<asac> yeah well. question is: "how to properly build components/extensions/xulapps using xulrunner-sdk"
<asac> thats at least my understanding
<dkg0> that's at least 3 questions ;)
<asac> yeah. but in the end its one solution ;)
<dkg0> good!
<asac> the real question is "how can we ship mozilla build system as part of xulrunner-sdk"
<asac> we should wait for fta to give us an overview of current state
<dkg0> that would be a good first-half of a solution.
<dkg0> but then there's still the question of "once the things are built, how do you distribute a solitary XPCOM component maintainably?"
<asac> second half would be using that for ipc/enigmail/xulapps
<asac> dkg0: right.
<asac> dkg0: there are multiple options
<dkg0> for example, are there SONAME version issues?
<asac> a) ship them as an extension
<asac> b) ship them as components
<dkg0> and what's the difference between xulrunner/stable and xulrunner/unstable
<dkg0> (i don't mean lenny vs sid, i mean what i see in the xulrunner-dev package)
<asac> dkg0: are you talking about debian in particular here (stable/unstable)?
<asac> ah
<asac> yeah well thats a different thing and probably becomes irrelevant once we fix the xulrunner sdk
<asac> to deliver the pieces for a build system
<asac> dkg0: so. there are multiple types of components
<asac> a) components that use frozen xpcom interfaces only
<asac> b) componetns tuat use frozen and non frozen xpcom interfaces
<asac> c) components that also interface with system libs that are known to be not-yet-abi stable
<asac> are there other corner cases?
<dkg0> can you explain c more?
<asac> dkg0: yes. so if you build a component that wants to use libsuperhotbutnotabistable
<dkg0> i mean, if a library ships in debian or ubuntu, it's expected to be abi-stable w.r.t. its current SONAME, right?
<asac> dkg0: doing that would extend the compatilibility issue to things that are beyond xpcom world
<asac> libmozjs would be one of those
<dkg0> libmozjs is not abi-stable?
<asac> right. there are no guarantees
<asac> in practice it might be stable, but i am currently wrangling with upstream to get a committment
<asac> as we currently cannot support software that uses mozjs
<asac> which is kind of suboptimal at best
<dkg0> is that why it's libmozjs1d in debian?
<asac> especially since there seems to be a new push for innovation on the desktop based on javascript usag
<asac> e
<asac> so basically you need to treat libmozjs usage like libsuperhotbutnotabistable for now
<dkg0> "d" meaning "we might need to do an SONAME version bump without upstream's approval"
<asac> only thing that should use that library is xulrunner which ships it as part of the package
<asac> dkg0: well. its kind of easily fixable by using either our own soname; but we can probably convince upstream to use libmozjsX.so
<dkg0> in debian there is a package libmozjs1d (built by the xulrunner package)
<asac> thats a sure bet
<asac> dkg0: yeah. thats not good
<asac> not only because it breaks upstream compatilibity in some ways
<asac> but also it pretends that we are safe
<dkg0> and a libmozjs-dev, apparently :(
<asac> technically you can track abi easily and just bump to 1d
<asac> but practically you will be screwed when they change abi for a security fix
<dkg0> right.  that'd be a nightmare transition to try to pull off.
<asac> the decision to make a top level lib out of mozjs without upstream agreeing on backing this, is a wrong one done in debian
<dkg0> Have you brought this up with Mike Hommey?
<asac> not really this. but i talked to him about other things. i dont think he will back out this
<asac> its also understandable. he did this and even if its bad you cannot just dump that feature in the next relelase
<dkg0> hrm.  right.
<asac> also there are packages that started to use it
<asac> so things become more complicated
<asac> in short, libmozjs is not supported, but it doesnt really matter for our discussion ;)
<dkg0> ok, fair enough!  thanks for the background, though.
<asac> i just took this as an example what i mean with "interface with native libs might cause compatibility issues"
<asac> dkg0: so back to topic compatibility
<asac> dkg0: in general there is no problem if your component is of a) or b) kind ... or even of c) kind (assuming that the lib properly tracks abi)
<asac> dkg0: what happens if its incompatible is that it wont get loaded
<asac> e.g. xpcom interfaces have a uuid. when the interface is changed, the uuid changes and components will fail to load that want the old uuid
<dkg0> because ldd won't be able to pull in the necessary libs?
<asac> dkg0: for c) thats the case
<asac> for a) b) its the xpcom mechanism
<asac> so for c) ldd guards us ... for a) b) we are guarded by xpcom
<dkg0> ok, i think i see.
<asac> dkg0: we have to do it right though. for instance when you built a plugin against xulrunner 1.8.0 in debian (the one shipped in etch), you couldnt use the same
<asac> in xulrunner 1.9
<dkg0> so if the IPC xpcom extension relies on xulrunner/unstable
<asac> because it was linked in the wrong fashion
<dkg0> then the xpcom build embeds the UUIDs from the unstable APIs that it's using
<asac> the right way of linking is the xpcom glue
<dave_m_> asac: Thanks for the advice; my build is proceeding better now. I'll keep you posted.
<asac> there is standalone glue (for standalone applications) ... and the dependent glue (for everything that gest loaded into xulrunner)
<asac> dave_m_: great.
<asac> dkg0: but that shouldnt matter much as the mozilla build system should do it right on its own (i would hope ;))
<asac> dkg0: its just if you use automake you would use pkg-config --cflags --libs libxul(-unstable) for the dependent glue
<asac> and libxul-embedding(-unstable) for the standalone glue
<dkg0> well, when i built IPC against the xulrunner sources, in pulled in xpcomglue_s.a
<dkg0> sounds like that was the wrong thing, though?
<asac> dkg0: yes thats correct. luckily mike followed our example in this case and uses the glue now in debian too
<asac> dkg0: it should be ok. check the output of pkg-config --libs libxul-unstable
<dkg0> checking on my buildd...
<asac> dkg0: so if that uses the right flags it means that the mozilla build system does the right thing for us
<asac> dkg0: i assume with "built IPC against the xulrunner source" you mean "i built IPC by doing a full xulrunner build with ipc included"?
<dkg0> close; i meant that i build the xulrunner package
<dkg0> and then unpacked ipc into extensions
<asac> yeah. thats the same
<dkg0> and followed the ipc build instructions from there.
<asac> thats the "old" in source way ;)
<dkg0> here's the pkg-config output:
<dkg0> -L/usr/lib/xulrunner-devel-1.9/lib -lxpcomglue_s -lxul -lxpcom -lplds4 -lplc4 -lnspr4 -lpthread -ldl
<asac> right. thats the good dependent glue
<dkg0> (that's from a sid installation that was up-to-date yesterday.
<dkg0> )
<asac> this will allow you to reuse components build against 1.9 in 1.9.1 and 1.9.2 (of course assuming you dont use incompatible xpcom components)
<asac> even components built against 1.8 with the glue work on 1.9 and above
<dkg0> ok, that's beginning to make sense to me.
<asac> dkg0: so ... maybe to complete the picture for you:
<asac> two ways to properly do this:
<asac> 1. use automake modern build system -> easy. just use pkg-config -> done.
<asac> 2. use mozilla build system -> cons: not yet available without copying huge parts of xulrunner; pros: properly works everywhere. also on windows. also it doesnt rely on pkg-config files that are only shipped by distro packages, but not part of the xulrunner sdk
<dkg0> i see.  so for the distros, 1 makes sense.
<dkg0> everywhere else, we probably should document 2.
<asac> dkg0: if you do something that only works on distros yes.
<asac> but usually mozilal extension authors want to be cross platform
<asac> so they use the mozilal build system (like enigmail and ipc and others)
<dkg0> yeah, understood.
<asac> so we need to make 2. better
<asac> thats what our effort is about.
<asac> we do that for xulapps which face the same problem ;)
<asac> all want to use mozilal build system and all currently need full code copy
<dkg0> seems like mozilla has re-invented a large part of the wheel here. :(
<dkg0> i suppose it's necessary to bridge the gap to non-free, non-POSIX systems, though.
<asac> dkg0: yeah. reasons: old -> this predates automake, cross-platform: this makes this stick around; it works on lots of platforms
<asac> yeah. but even posix systems could be old and dont have support for all the good things we would want
<asac> but not sure what those unix things are that are supported (like IRIX) ;) ... i doubt they are posix
<dkg0> true!  (does mozilla run on IRIX?)
<asac> its supported by code. havent heard anything back yet
<asac> but parts of it definitly still take care
<dkg0> cool.
<asac> for instance NSS
<asac> and nspr
<dkg0> right, those are important libs.
<asac> yes. NSS has suffered a bit by lack of a openssl compatibility api
<asac> but that changes i think
<dkg0> i need to start digging around in the NSS source at some point too (but that's a different discussion)
<asac> and once thats achieved they want to take over the world
<dkg0> i want NSS to be able to support OpenPGP certificates as well as X.509 certificates.
<dkg0> but that's way off-topic
<asac> heh
<asac> yeah
 * dkg0 gets back on topic
<dkg0> ok, so i think what you describe for the build system makes sense.
<asac> dkg0: so summary of the above is that the first-half is probably the full solutiuon as the other half is already solved by xpcom and ldd
<asac> thats the current understanding we have here and which is mostly shared by some key xulrunner folks i think
<dkg0> cool.  I'll reconfigure my build system for the distros to use the pkg-config approach yer describing for now.
<dkg0> and i totally support your goal of getting the moz build system into xulrunner-dev
<asac> so what we currently do in ubuntu is to ship the xulrunner build system as a tarball in the -dev package
<asac> e.g. in the sdk
<asac> of course thats not the final solution
<dkg0> right.  it'd be better for upstream to package the build system as an integral part of the SDK.
<asac> dkg0: thats the plan
<dkg0> makes sense to me.
<dkg0> is there a buzilla ticket i can +1 for that?
<asac> dkg0: but thats ok ... ubuntu ships the sdk
<asac> and we want to extend it
<asac> /usr/lib/xulrunner-devel-1.9.0.7/
<asac> dkg0: so whate we probably want is kind of a .m4 macro
<asac> that easily adds the ability of --with-libxul-sdk=/path/to/unpacked/sdk/
<asac> at best that should be it
<asac> all the magic should happen automatically then ;)
<dkg0> assuming that the code you're building can use that path, right?
<asac> dkg0: so all mozilla build stuff does this at the top:
<asac> DEPTH           = ..
<asac> topsrcdir       = @top_srcdir@
<asac> srcdir          = @srcdir@
<asac> VPATH           = @srcdir@
<asac> include $(DEPTH)/config/autoconf.mk
<dkg0> right.  that looks familiar.
<asac> i would think that the m4 should take care that this is created during configure
<asac> maybe configure should copy the build system from the sdk actually
<dkg0> DEPTH seems to assume that you're already in the build tree.
<asac> at best that wouldnt be needed
<dkg0> otherwise it would be "SDK_BUILD_PATH" or something
<asac> dkg0: yes. but thats how the extension trees are always layed out
<asac> we have to workaround or make use of that fact for us
<dkg0> if the sdk build mechanism is distributed in a package, then normal users won't be able to build within that tree, right?
<asac> dkg0: yes.
<asac> we have to check how many variables need to be replaced
<dkg0> that's what you mean by "copy the build system from the sdk", right?
<asac> i expect that a bunch of them should be predefined by sdk anyway
<asac> dkg0: yeah. ./configure -> creates the build/ tree for instance
<asac> dkg0: would be a simple solution
<asac> i hope that at some point we can workaround that by magic
<dkg0> without the magic, it sounds like it could lead to a repeat of the config.guess and config.sub mess.
<asac> dkg0: in which sense?
<dkg0> just that for packagers using autotools, when upstream ships config.guess and config.sub
<dkg0> there always seems to be confusion over whether to use those bits from the local system
<dkg0> or use the bits from upstream
<dkg0> and if you make changes, do you include them in the diff.gz, etc.
<dkg0> i suppose upstream XPCOM authors aren't in the habit of shipping the build tree in their tarballs at the moment, though.
<asac> dkg0: upstream wouldnt ship config.guess imo
<asac> upstream would just ship configure.in
<asac> and maybe the macro
<asac> but even that should be shipped in sdk
<asac> make distclean should remove the build system
<dkg0> that makes some sense.  i confess that my head swims when i get into the complexities of autotools :(
<asac> heh
<asac> take your time ;)
<asac> if you just started to think about this build system thing you should now go back
<asac> and read a bit of the build system
<dkg0> d'you have any pointers of where to start?
<asac> e.g. start with config/config.mk config/rules.mk
<asac> dkg0: those two have allmost all the magic
<asac> dkg0: e.g. look at  a directory that ships some components
<asac> see what variables are defined in the Makefile there
<asac> then check what it does in the rules/config.mk
<dkg0> ok, thanks.  i'll do some reading.
<asac> dkg0: look at toolkit/system/gnome/Makefile.in on trunk
<asac> thats a shared component
<asac> what is probably what we would target for components/extensions
<dkg0> still has DEPTH = ../../..
<asac> dkg0: yes. DEPTH will always be there
<asac> dkg0: just assume that its always right ... e.g. it will always point to our top_srcdi
<asac> r
<dkg0> even if it doesn't, because we're not in an actual build tree?
<asac> dkg0: dont be bothered about how the solution will look like ;) ... for now understand a bit how the build system does what
<asac> i mean: we dont even know how the solution will look like
<asac> maybe we will require that build trees have the right layout for DEPTH
<asac> maybe we will workaround ;)
<asac> maybe we have to fix rules.mk to be smarter
<asac> and ignore DEPTH ;)
<dkg0> right, OK.
<asac> dkg0: when fta is back he will probably be able to give us a bug or too
<asac> most likely not about the complete thing
<asac> rather for sub problems ;)
<dkg0> So i've got some reading to do there, but i feel like i have a much better handle on how and why the build should go how it goes than i did before.
<asac> ;)
<asac> dkg0: thats good
<dkg0> thanks for explaining.  i'd like to do some of this work before the Right Fix gets put in place
<asac> its a bit of hard task. so please dont expect a solution within a few days ... just dont drop the ball on that ;) ... ohterwise i would have talked a lot for nothing ;)
<dkg0> because right now firegpg at least really needs an update in sid.
<dkg0> i don't expect a solution immediately!  i know how much work and time these things take.
<asac> dkg0: oh. firgpg .. we have that in ubuntu fixed already
<asac> or do yoiu mean the new ipc thing?
<dkg0> if it was just a technical fix it'd be easier, but it sounds like this involves a technical fix plus some social/political consensus building.
<dkg0> asac: yeah, i mean the ipc thing.
<dkg0> because i'd like to see the ipc module available independently as an XPCOM component.
<asac> dkg0: the idea is to just get the right approach into xulrunner and make it as easy as possible for most users to adapt it
<asac> i think we can do it in a way that will only require minimal adjustments
<asac> to current best practice
<asac> at least that should be our goal
<asac> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-dev/firefox-extensions/firegpg.ubuntu
<asac> dkg0: i would think that this works for you too
<asac> might need mozilla-devscripts from ubuntu
<asac> but yeah. i know that you want to build ipc now in a separate package
<asac> ok back to my job ;)
<asac> but first "killall pulseaudio" ... what a mess
<dkg0> if you think that ipc in a separate package isn't the way to go, i'd like to hear that.
<dkg0> seems to me like it would be useful to have it more easily available, though.
<asac> dkg0: i think its ok in general. however, i think its more important to fix the harder build system issue ;)
<dkg0> right, i can see why that's important.
<asac> you can probably do a hand made build system easily for ipc
<asac> but for enigmail and some other stuff its really inefficient
<fta2> asac, pulse from the ppa is quite nice for me now. I no longer have to kill it, or restart it after infamous asserts, it no longer has clicks, stuttering, jumps, cracks, etc..
<dkg0> yeah, if we want to encourage general xpcom compnent development within the distros, the build system should be there.
<asac> fta2: for me pulseaudio is a turbo boost ;)
<asac> everything will play 100 times as fast ;)
<asac> dkg0: right. its not even in the distros ... its of greater good for the general xulrunner ecosystem
<dkg0> yup.
<asac> dkg0: we should also come up with a "project" skeleton creator
<asac> that directly copies proper LICENSE in the directory ;)
<asac> like autoproject
<dkg0> that'd be nice.
<asac> there are so many mozilla folks out that dont care about licensing that suggesting them something might help ;)
<dkg0> so if such a thing was created, and the build system was in place, and lots of people were using it to create these things...
<asac> hopefully it improves
<asac> also it should include the LICENSE in produced xpis ;)
<dkg0> how would you go about shipping an standalone XPCOM component in debian or ubuntu?
<asac> those are usually shipped without license
<asac> dkg0: depends
<dkg0> yes, agreed!  poorly-licensed code drives me nuts (because i want to use it and i want to respect the author's wishes, and i don't want to have to hassle the author about it)
<asac> dkg0: usually you put such stuff into $XULDIR/distribution/$projectname/
<asac> but we dont ship hooks for that in neither ubuntu nor debian
<asac> dkg0: right. i also have a bug open for AMO to require license files in the .xpi
<asac> seems they will adapt that at some point
<asac> not sure how long it can take
<asac> i will poke someone i guess ;)
<dkg0> asac: i'm not seeing any $XULDIR/distribution/$projectname anywhere.
<dkg0> what do you mean by $XULDIR?
<dkg0> XULDIR=/usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9 ?
<asac> dkg0: yes
<asac> GRE_DIR ;)
<asac> like in /etc/gre.d/*.conf
<asac> dkg0: as i said.
<asac> 18:34 < asac> but we dont ship hooks for that in neither ubuntu nor debian
<asac> but if you create the directories it should work
<asac> give it a try ;)
<dkg0> ok, will do.
<dkg0> thanks for your help with this, asac.
<dkg0> i'm sure i'll have more questions later ;)
<asac> dkg0: so its like: distribution/bundles/MYBUNDLE/components/
<asac> or distribution/bundles/MYBUNDLE/chrome
<dkg0> ok, thanks.  where is that documented?
<asac> but in general i think making an extension out of it is better
<asac> just use targetapplication toolkit@mozilla.org
<asac> that means: this is a "xulrunner" extension
<asac> dkg0: not sure where the bundles are documented
<dkg0> ah, i see: make it a generic extension so that it can target any xulrunner app?
<asac> yeah
<asac> you can even hide it from addons dialog if you want
<asac> but i think its ok to have IPC there
<dkg0> and then can extensions depend on other extensions?
<asac> we use the same for xulrunner translations in ubuntu
<asac> dkg0: thats definitly planned. maybe you can already do some simple depends
<asac> so current solution is usually to ship a meta extension
<asac> but imo even if thats not there is not worse than distributing the components by hand
<asac> we have "distro package" distribution -> thats good
<asac> "xpi distribution" -> maybe can be improved, but we are not worse off
<asac> dkg0: https://wiki.mozilla.org/Extension_Manager:Extension_Dependencies
<asac> mozilla bug 298497
<asac> dkg0: so seems to be fixed
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 298497 in Add-ons Manager "Extension Dependencies" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=298497
<asac> not sure where
<asac> fixed even in 1.8
<dkg0> hrm.  ok, even more for me to read ;)
<dkg0> btw, i've been logging this chat so i can refer to it later in my own work.
<dkg0> are you ok if i publish it (in whole or in part)?
<asac> dkg0: just give me a ping before so i can proof read ;)
<dkg0> i have no plans to do so, but it might be handy to share it if other people are doing the same thing.
<asac> dkg0: we should discuss stuff in mozilla bugs imo
<asac> i mean the technical facts and the options and reasions and so on
<dkg0> yeah, having the requests filed where upstream can see them is good.
<asac> fta: last call
<asac> fta: let me know how fontconfig_2.6.0-1ubuntu10_source.changes goes for you (uploaded)
<fta> asac, what am i supposed to check?
<asac> fta: if all is good in firefox using the default /etc/fonts/ directory
<asac> as shipped by fontconfig-config
<fta> i'm running 2.6.0-1ubuntu9, i looks identical to me. but a long time ago, i manually removed some files
<fta> it
<asac> fta: yes. please check after ubuntu10 comes
<asac> and paste your ls /etc/fonts/conf.d then
<asac> so i can see if you have everything thats in the package ... or more
<asac> fta: do you have ~/.fonts.conf ?
<fta> ok
<asac> great
<asac> fta: do you run firefox with "allow sites to select fonts" (default) or have you turned that off?
<fta> i have one
<fta> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/133177/
<asac> fta: dump that
<asac> autohint is bad for you ;)
<asac> i would think ;)
<asac> fta: maybe you even have /etc/fonts/conf.d/10-autohint.conf?
<asac> dump that too then
<asac> also give me dpkg --query fontconfig-config ;)
<asac> err
<asac> --status
<asac> thanks!
<fta> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/133183/
<fta> that's still u9, not u10
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/133184/
<asac> fta: so md5sum of /etc/fonts/conf.d/unhinted.conf is different for you?
<asac> fta: are you really sure you have fontconfig-config ubuntu9?
<fta> fta@ix:~ $ dpkg -l | grep fontconfig-config
<fta> ii  fontconfig-config                                       2.6.0-1ubuntu9                                        generic font configuration library - configu
<fta> asac, i read you installed UNR too, do you like it?
<asac> fta: i already had it before. just the hardy version
<asac> havent looked closer yet
<asac> just wanted to check something with fonts and dpi ;)
<asac> fta: its a bit odd. the ubuntu9 postinst was supposed to remove a bunch of those files
<asac> fta:  /etc/fonts/conf.d/sub-pixel.conf does that file still exist?
<asac> or even this: /etc/fonts/conf.d/yes-bitmaps.conf ?
<fta> yes
<fta> if it's the same as postinst in xul, it's always one upgrade late
<asac> hmm
<asac> my defaults thing didnt really work
<asac> relogging in
<fta> if you have a conf file in v1, remove it in v2, postint will only drop it in v3
<asac> fta: thought so. i should have used preinst
<asac> fta: just wonder if you have those files or not
<asac> if not all is fine for the time being
<asac> i will think about moving it to preinst ;)
<fta> <fta> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/133183/
<asac> fta: so why do you still have /etc/fonts/conf.d/no-sub-pixel.conf
<asac> thats a mystery
<asac> /etc/fonts/conf.d/no-bitmaps.conf
<asac> also
<asac> hmm
<asac> fta: wtf is /etc/fonts/conf.d/CJK_aliases
<asac> ?
<fta> fta@ix:~ $ dpkg -S  /etc/fonts/conf.d/CJK_aliases
<fta> language-selector-common: /etc/fonts/conf.d/CJK_aliases
<asac> fta: ok
<asac> fta: seems you have slected CJK fonts then
<asac> thats ok
<asac> fta: can you please ponder the postinst and see why the hell all those files i wanted to remove didnt get remove for you?
<asac> of fontconfig?
<asac> all those without number (except the CJK_...) where supposed to get deleted in u8/9
<asac> fta: lp332992_ancient_conf_leftover="autohint.conf no-bitmaps.conf no-sub-pixel.conf sub-pixel.conf unhinted.conf yes-bitmaps.conf"
<asac> those at least
<asac> maybew we need to add more in u11
<asac> lets please find that out because we want the right fixes in beta
<asac> just a few hours for u11
<asac> fta: dam. i see the bug ;)
<asac> ok
<asac> i am on it
<fta> cool
<fta> gasp, http://paste.ubuntu.com/133215/  i hate ia32-libs
<asac> fta: can you get ubuntu10
<asac> and apply a patch
<asac> and then check that installing fontconfig-config that comes out of that
<asac> removes all those files from above for you?
<asac> thanks!
<asac> actually i can do that on my own i think
<asac> thanks
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/133217/
<asac> would be the patch
<asac> urgh ... time is running low ;)
<asac> 3h
<fta> universe too?
<asac> fta: hmm seems its not testable if its not a conffile
<asac> fta: can you spin fontconfig with http://paste.ubuntu.com/133224/
<asac> fta: its just a 1 minute build
<asac> fta: dpkg -i fontconfig-config*deb
<fta> from 2.6.0-1ubuntu9?
<asac> fta: no u10
<asac> as a start
<asac> and the patch it with that
<fta> i still don't see it
<asac> fta: wget https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+source/fontconfig/2.6.0-1ubuntu10/+files/fontconfig_2.6.0.orig.tar.gz https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+source/fontconfig/2.6.0-1ubuntu10/+files/fontconfig_2.6.0-1ubuntu10.diff.gz https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+source/fontconfig/2.6.0-1ubuntu10/+files/fontconfig_2.6.0-1ubuntu10.dsc
<fta> just updated my chroot, it's u9
<fta> cool, a dsc
<asac> yeah ;)
<asac> its just a second old
<fta> building
<fta> i have to update ia32lib now :P
<asac> fta: please do that after testing fontconfig-config ;)
<fta> i was supposed to bump ff3.1 too
<fta> and fix the dailies
<fta> gasp
<asac> heh
<asac> dailies are ok to fail for a few days imo ;)
<asac> we are a small team after all
<asac> ;)
<fta> they broke the upgrade
<fta> Setting up firefox-3.1-gnome-support (3.5~b4~hg20090317r23798+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1) ...
<fta> touch: cannot touch `/usr/lib/firefox-3.1*/.autoreg': No such file or directory
<fta> dpkg: error processing firefox-3.1-gnome-support (--configure):
<fta>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<fta> i fixed this one already
<fta> asac, nada
<fta> # dpkg -i fontconfig-config*deb
<fta> (Reading database ... 283810 files and directories currently installed.)
<fta> Preparing to replace fontconfig-config 2.6.0-1ubuntu9 (using fontconfig-config_2.6.0-1ubuntu11_all.deb) ...
<fta> Unpacking replacement fontconfig-config ...
<fta> Setting up fontconfig-config (2.6.0-1ubuntu11) ...
<fta> Installing new version of config file /etc/fonts/conf.avail/30-metric-aliases.conf ...
<fta> Installing new version of config file /etc/fonts/conf.avail/30-urw-aliases.conf ...
<fta> Processing triggers for man-db ...
<fta> but i assume that's the 1 step late issue
<fta> asac, ff3.2 regressed, it looks ugly now
<asac> fta: are the files still there?
<asac> you wouldnt see that on console
<asac> fta: so ... no-sub-pixel.conf still in conf.d?
<asac> fta: so as its ugly now ... i assume the files got finally removed ;)
<asac> fta: you have a screen on what is ugly?
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/133243/
<asac> thats crazy
<asac> so one cannot remove stuff with rm_conffile in postinst or what?
<fta> asac, http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/ugly-ff3.2.png
<asac> fta: thats the hinting level i guess
<asac> fta: but well. with all those files not removed it could be anything
<fta> so?
<asac> fta: i am unsure. maybe trying to move that stuff to preinst is relaly the right thing here
<fta> i assume that if i dowgrade, it will clean-up as expected
<dtchen> asac: fixes for what?
<dtchen> asac: if you mean PA - yes, there are some queued in bzr; i just need to tweak and merge, then push. if you mean linux - yes, i'm just now cloning to push to kernel.u.c
<asac> dtchen: cool. so its yes, yes. thats the best possible answer for me ;)
<asac> fta: it will cleanup as expected?
<asac> in postinst?
<asac> fta: i move stuff to preinst now
<asac> fta: are those files visible as conffiles in dpkg-query ?
<asac> fta: can you check that? otherwise i need to code a fallback if they are not found
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/133256/
<asac> fta: http://paste.ubuntu.com/133258/
<asac> fta: thats in preinst now
<fta> please give me a file, not a paste
<fta> oh, nm, plain text
<asac> fta: sorry.
<asac> revert all that
<fta> ?
<asac> fta: so the previous was a typo :(
<asac> see -> -desktop ;)
<asac> lp332992_acient_conf_leftover
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/133261/
<asac> thats the patch that must work (plzzzz)
<asac> me tests with his "not registered conffile"
<fta> building
<fta> i called it -12
<fta> # dpkg -i fontconfig-config*deb
<fta> (Reading database ... 283811 files and directories currently installed.)
<fta> Preparing to replace fontconfig-config 2.6.0-1ubuntu11 (using fontconfig-config_2.6.0-1ubuntu12_all.deb) ...
<fta> Unpacking replacement fontconfig-config ...
<fta> Setting up fontconfig-config (2.6.0-1ubuntu12) ...
<fta> Processing triggers for man-db ...
<fta> asac, ^^ nada
<asac> fta: why do you post the install log?
<fta> it's not supposed to print what it removes?
<asac> fta: no. thats what i am saying all the time ;)
<fta> lol; ok
<fta> i still have a bunch of obsolete
<asac> fta: thats ok
<asac> fta: i am only interested in the files in the ancient list
<asac> have they been removed or renamed for you?
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/133273/
<asac> fta: thast amazing
<asac> i mean i created the no-sub-pixel.conf
<asac> manually and it got renamed
<asac> fta: maybe you did a typo in your typo fix?
<fta> applied you stuff as a patch
<asac> fta: well. problem for you almost certainly was that you didnt downgrade first
<fta> asac, is universe frozing too?
<asac> fta: so your version was higher
<asac> fta: i think its semi frozen
<asac> technically nothing will go in automatically, but RMs will just approve them in batches without looking at changes
<fta> oh,ok
<asac> fta: but better check with motu-relesae ;)
<asac> who knows what they invented this time
<asac> i am just sure that RMs will not look on their own
<asac> ok lets hope that was it for fontconfig
<asac> otherwise i have to fix that post-beta ;)
<fta> slangasek told me to update ia32-libs myself as-i-was-a-motu-after-all
<asac> fta: thats what i am telling you all the time ;)
<asac> diy ;)
<asac> ok i have to run out before the shop closes next to my entrance
<asac> then i have 1h left ;)
<asac> till 0:00 UTC
<asac> @time
<asac> @now
<asac> ubottu: catch up
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about catch up
<asac> ubottu: time?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about time?
<fta> but i'm stuck because of isdnutils (in main)
<asac> fta: why?
<asac> fta: you want to maintain that?
<asac> fta: we just decided to that to universe
<asac> at least i thought that was consent
<fta> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+source/isdnutils/1:3.12.20071127-0ubuntu4
<fta> last failed
<asac> if you have reason to believe that we need that in main, let me know
<fta> so the script fetching both srcs & bins fails
<asac> fta: do you use isdn?
<fta> no idea what it is used for
<fta> i'm updating ia32-libs as a whole, something in there needs it
<asac> fta: urgh
<asac> fta: see if we can dump it
<asac> its kind of drop from archive candidate
<fta> it's not directly listed unfortunately
<fta>  isdnutils | 1:3.12.20071127-0ubuntu3 | http://archive.ubuntu.com jaunty/universe Packages
<fta>  isdnutils | 1:3.12.20071127-0ubuntu4 | http://archive.ubuntu.com jaunty/main Sources
<asac> nyway ... out for 10 minutes or so
<fta> seems it moved from universe to main
<asac> but when was ubuntu4 ;)
<fta> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+source/isdnutils/1:3.12.20071127-0ubuntu4
<fta>  2009-03-05
<fta> asac, it's needed for libcapi20-3
<fta> apparently for wine
<asac> fta: what wine package pulls that in?
<asac> i dont see it on rdepends here
<fta> debian bug 479662
<ubottu> Debian bug 479662 in ia32-libs "ia32-libs: libcrypto is broken, causes Wine FTBFS" [Serious,Closed] http://bugs.debian.org/479662
<fta> damn, xorg too
<fta> oh, it's building
<fta> so we're supposed to update the ia32 package only when the archive is stable, without errors
<fta> gasp
<fta> asac, it seems our way to use dh_install/dh_links is wrong
<asac_> 23:57 < fta> so we're supposed to update the ia32 package only when the archive is stable, without errors
<asac_> 23:58 < fta> gasp
<asac_> Day changed to 19 Mar 2009
<asac_> 00:07 < asac> why do you think?
<fta> <fta> gasp
<fta> <fta> asac, it seems our way to use dh_install/dh_links is wrong
<fta> damned xchat; it doesn't copy time stamps
<asac_> fta: in which sense?
<asac_> i mean it cant be completely wrong ;)
<fta> it's suboptimal at best
<asac_> define the problems we see
<fta> we use a lot of dh_install -pfoo bar baz
<fta> when we do that, dh_ install bar as baz but also installs everything from the corresponding *.install file
<fta> so we do that over and over again, slowing the build for nothing
<asac_> do we actually still have anything in the .install files?
<fta> i think so
<fta> ok, so xorg is ok, it seems i just need isdnutils to be fixed
<fta> asac, could you do something about that? pleaaaaase?
<fta> asac_, ^^
<fta> asac_, even worse when we call dh_install without -p, it's re-installing *all* files for all packages
<asac_> asac_: about what?
<asac_> we should definitly use -p for dh_install i agree
<asac_> if we dont do that properly
<asac_> fta: actually without -p it always uses the first binary package in control
<asac_> to run it for all you use -a
<fta> nope
<fta> it runs the 1st for the files listed on the command line, but it runs *all* install files
<fta> i just got that in xul 1.2
<fta> 9
<asac> sounds a bit like a bug. but probably unfixable without breaking parts of archive
<dkg0> asac_: thanks for your help today.  Really useful!  i just noticed that the versions of firegpg in ubuntu have known problems as well, so i filed a bug for that:
<dkg0> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/iceweasel-firegpg/+bug/345141
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 345141 in iceweasel-firegpg "firegpg version 0.5 is insecure" [Undecided,New]
<asac> dkg0: yeah. i should get the bzr branch up i guess
<asac> dkg0: are you doing that in debian?
<asac> can you please drop the iceweasel- prefix?
<asac> using the app target name was never a good idea ;)
<dkg0> i'm not responsible for it in debian (just doing triage that got into a pretty wide-ranging digression), but yeah, i'll suggest that in my report.
<asac> dkg0: are you doing this in some kind of official context or so?
<dkg0> asac: fwict, the version in the bzr branch is out-of-date, too.
<dkg0> asac: i'm going through NM
<dkg0> and this is one of the bugs that i chose to work on to complete the NM process.
<asac> ah ;)
<dkg0> (you have to fix 1 RC bug and 2 important-or-higher bugs these days)
<asac> ok
<dkg0> bit of hoop-jumping, but i actually care about these bugs, so i'm nappy to try to get them sorted out.
<asac> dkg0: you could help on a security update round ;)
<asac> that should give you plenty of RC bugs ;)
<asac> not in unstable though
<asac> rather stable update
<asac> but well ;)
<asac> fta: do we need ozilla-devscript in for beta?
<dkg0> i really want to see OpenPGP-based tools become functional and usable and sane.
<dkg0> we're a ways off from that goal :(
<asac> fta: i dont have the fix at hand. just tried for a few minutes
<asac> fta: its a bit odd though. maybe its hte EM_ID not getting properly parsed or something
<asac> maybe the XPI_FILE doesnt support directory names could be the issue too
<fta> for what? prism?
<asac> yeah
<asac> i mean: if there is a fix required on moz client it wont make beta
<asac> question is if we want current state in beta
<fta> mozclient is fine
<asac> fta: i use it as a synonym for the full package
<fta> for xpi, i don't know, it's your stuff
<asac> fta: i want to know whether there are important enough changes in current head that i need to upload or not ;)
<asac> its just python2.4
<asac> shouldnt be important
<fta> i have nothing else
<asac> ok. lets do the upload after beta then
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-03-19
<asac> lol: http://www.rumblingedge.com/2009/03/18/thunderbird-20021-released/
<asac> "Thunderbird 2.0.0.21 (not yet) Released" - what kind of news is that?
<fta> it's just an activity report, like you do to your boss
<asac> fta: maybe.
<asac> most likely they thought it was announced and changed the title after they noticed it was wrong ;)
<asac> at least the link is still reading: thunderbird-20021-released
<asac> "Mozilla Thunderbird 2.0.0.21 has (not yet) been released. Release notes are available. This post lists the improvements in Thunderbird 2.0.0.21 over 2.0.0.19. This list encompasses almost every single known fix that went into this release. Do check out the known issues as well."
<fta> I read a lot of "xxx (not yet) Released" blog entries in the past
<asac> jtv: We were unable to import your translations because you did not update
<asac> the time stamp in its header to state when you added your translations.
<asac> jtv: i think thats a problem. we should either take care that this happens automgically during build
<asac> or make rosetta take them regardless
<asac> fta: i really think we should spot why isdnutils is in ia32 and take care that its not in there anymore
<fta> <ubottu> Debian bug 479662 in ia32-libs "ia32-libs: libcrypto is broken, causes Wine FTBFS" [Serious,Closed] http://bugs.debian.org/479662
<ubottu> Debian bug 479662 in ia32-libs "ia32-libs: libcrypto is broken, causes Wine FTBFS" [Serious,Closed] http://bugs.debian.org/479662
<fta> it's mentioned in there
<fta> wtf? http://paste.ubuntu.com/133323/
<asac> fta: thtas interesting
<asac> fta: i would think that the tarballs are just out of sync a bit
<asac> maybe bad luck
<asac> either get a new xul or firefox
<asac> i would think you should get a new one for the currently older one ;)
<fta> well, i wanted to test the transition, i'll just respin the bit
<fta> bot
<fta> obviously, my xul was a bit older than ff
<asac> not really obvious from the paste. unless you know the signature of run out of your head
<asac> could as well have been firefox older
<asac> fta: is 3.1-> 3.5 done?
<fta> both
<fta> committed
<asac> fta: did you rename branches yet or do i need just update?
<asac> ok i seem to have gotten 3.5 things
<fta> not yet, everything else should be ok
<asac> whats the story about libstartup-notification0-dev ?
<fta> on lpia, it's not dragged in automatically by something else
<asac> fta: is that linked into mozgnome?
<fta> started a few days ago, no idea why, the commit fixed it
<asac> we should ask mobile team about that
<asac> maybe it was something transitional even
<asac> http://www.mozillamessaging.com/en-US/thunderbird/ ... so is it out or not ;)?
<fta> 21 ? yes
<fta> THUNDERBIRD_2_0_0_21_RELEASE => 03/03
<fta> asac, lol, there *is* a ia32-libs-dev in the rules file, but it's only on ia64, not amd64
<fta> Note that ia32-libs-dev was added specifically to allow building of an amd64
<fta> biarch compiler suite, it is not intended that anyone use this package to do
<fta> "real" development work for ia32 systems!
<fta> hm
<asac> i always found this odd ;)
<asac> fta: maybe check what debian ships
<asac> and how far we have diverged ;)
<jtv1> asac: we're planning to change that this cycle, so that at least an _unchanged_ date will be accepted.  (An actually _older_ date should still be rejected of course).
<asac> fta: a tag doesnt mean its out ;)
<BUGabundo> asac: ping
<BUGabundo> around?
<asac> only a bit
 * asac gets coffee
<BUGabundo> that --print-reply
<asac> but yes. i am here because its business hours ;)
<BUGabundo> didn't work until reboot
<BUGabundo> after that at least suspend would work
<BUGabundo> haven't tried hibernate while plugged in
<asac> BUGabundo: i uploaded a fixed pm-utils
<asac> try that
<asac> so when you get the update
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> running NM now
<BUGabundo> ahhh
<BUGabundo> UM
<asac> ok seems that tbird 2.0.0.21 is finally finally released ;)
<asac> http://www.rumblingedge.com/2009/03/18/thunderbird-20021-released/
<fta> asac, [01:31] <fta> THUNDERBIRD_2_0_0_21_RELEASE => 03/03
<asac> fta: what does that mean?
<fta> that 2.0.0.21 has been tagged 2 weeks ago
<fta> asac, so, i want to update ia32-lib, but the isdn thing is a blocker, now what?
<asac> fix isdn thing
<asac> is the simple answer
<asac> finding someone to fix it might be more difficult ;)
<fta> it's in main
<asac> fta: its on its way down
<asac> fta: you can just do it and either we demote it right away or upload it somehow
<fta> or i can cheat and use the previous build
<fta> providing the debs are still somewhere
<asac> fta: if that works ... of course next time it will reappear. but if we want something before beta, why not
<asac> (note i am not ia32libs guy ... you could ping \sh who did that in the past too)
<fta> http://crad-vador.net/blog/dotclear/index.php?post/2009/03/18/Pr%C3%A9-alpha-de-chromium-pour-Ubuntu
<fta> :)
<fta> http://www.stefanoforenza.com/chromium-on-ubuntu-how-to/
<fta> asac, what do you think about bug 190227? i'm quite reluctant to patch binaries with sed :P
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 190227 in ia32-libs "ia32 apps look for libs on the wrong place" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190227
<gnomefreak> for some reason i thought we dropped ai32-libs but i may be thinking of something else or we used a diff source
<gnomefreak> fta: no english link for chrmium-pour...
<fta> gnomefreak, read the 2nd
<gnomefreak> k
<fta> i pasted the one in french because we already had one in german and a few in chinese
<gnomefreak> ah.
<gnomefreak> fta: doesnt mozilla make chromium
<fta> lol, no
<fta> google does
<gnomefreak> fta: and your jaunty build failed
<fta> i know, that's why i'm working on fixing ia32-libs
<gnomefreak> fta:
<BUGabundo> fta: let me know when you have a 64bits to test
<fta> https://edge.launchpad.net/+builds :)
<fta> trying to complete that !#~?@ versioning transition
<asac> fta: ok latest fontconfig-config will fix it ... you have to downgrade though as it only cleans up if you have lt ..ubuntu12~
<asac> what a mess
<asac> its really interesting how much cruft can accumulate over time
<asac> i mean. debian has zero patches ;)
<asac> because debian guy is Keith Packard
<asac> who we should assume is always right ;)
<BUGabundo> fta: any time estimated?
<BUGabundo> hate keep getting those warnings
 * BUGabundo reminds: make FF profile backups
<fta> if it works, ~1h or 2
<fta> http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/PPA.png
<fta> http://www.vivanno.com/aggregator/?p=17732
<fta> lol, the new buzz
<fta> we'll see if popcon reacts to that
<fta> 9629  cxchromium                      3041   361  2462   159    59 (Unknown)
<fta> 22949 chromium-browser                 314    16     0   298     0 (Unknown)
<fta> 54196 ia32-libs-chromium-browser         5     0     0     0     5 (Unknown)
<fta> hmm
<fta> catching up on the wine package..
<fta> 23590 firefox-3.2                      287    22    84   181     0 (Unknown)
<BUGabundo> fta: asac: flash 64 bits on FF 3.1 using youtube FullScreen shows up on laptop display and not external LCD where FF is opened!
<BUGabundo> bug is on FF, flash, nvidia driver, or you tube player?
<asac> i have no time right now. still in beta rush (something new came up)
<BUGabundo> okay
<gnomefreak> anyone care to fix firefox-gnome-support-3.1?
<gnomefreak> touch: cannot touch `/usr/lib/firefox-3.1*/.autoreg': No such file or directory
<gnomefreak> dpkg: error processing firefox-3.1-gnome-support (--configure): subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<fta_> gnomefreak, it's part of the transition, currently building<;;;
<gnomefreak> fta_: thanks
<fta> asac, when i resume on my netbook, it's not able to reconnect to wifi. after a while i get a popup asking me to enter a password for wpa something, if i unhide the password, it's a hash, not my actual password
<asac> fta: right. thats a known usability issue
<asac> it reminds me that i should poke upstream abou tit
<asac> fta: but its ok in general
<fta> it doesn't work for me
<asac> fta: well. the password probably works. you just cannot connect after resume -> driver issue
<fta> what should i enter there? my passphrase or my password?
<asac> fta: try to unload the driver together with the max80211 and cfg80211 modules
<asac> fta: it doesnt matter. you can either use the hex key thats alrewady prefilled
<asac> fta: or enter your passphrase/password
<fta> both are complex, and type that on a netbook is a pain
<asac> fta: you dont need to retype them
<asac> fta: they are remembered
<asac> fta: unless you know you mistypes you shouldnt delete it when it pops up
<asac> just dismiss or press ok
<fta> the ath5k_pci process is sucking all the cpu :(
<asac> fta: yeah. driver bug
<asac> fta: try to remove all modules
<fta> i reentered my passphrase, nada
<asac> fta: oh todays -gnome-support failed because it tried to touch /usr/lib/firefox-3.1*/.autoreg
<asac> maybe you have forgotten to change that
<fta> no, it's a 2~3 days old ff3.1
<asac> fta: if you are in a state where it fails to connect it will not help to reenter password
<fta> it's fixed in the branch
<asac> its just borked
<asac> fta: hmm. ok
<asac> fta:  just because i got that today ;)
<fta> ppa is building
<fta> amd64 is ready
<asac> k
<asac> i will try a bit later today then
<BUGabundo> fta: 64bits ready of what?
<fta> ff 3.1->3.5 transition
<fta> well, i hope so
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> updating now
<BUGabundo> oh wait.. im on daily
<BUGabundo> can you spin that too fta?
<fta> that's the one
<BUGabundo> upgrading now
<BUGabundo> should I close FF first?
<fta> as you want
<BUGabundo> from my experience FF upgrades with it running don't go so well
<BUGabundo> it is easilly repoducble with ibex
<BUGabundo> fresh install, open FF, upgrade system
<fta> the upgrade itself should run fine, the running ff otoh will be confused
<BUGabundo> yeah
<BUGabundo> updates sources and aint seeing it
<BUGabundo> but I have xulrunner-1.9.1-dbg updates
<fta> should not matter
<BUGabundo> will I need to change my default browser EVERYWHERE?
<BUGabundo> its on gnome and KDE settings
<fta> 1.9.2 is broken, i fixed it but i will let the bot catch up, it starts at 7pm
<fta> eh?
<fta> oh, if you have firefox-3.x hardcoded, yes
<BUGabundo> touch: cannot touch `/usr/lib/firefox-3.1*/.autoreg': No such file or directory
<BUGabundo> getting hit by gnomefreak bug too
<fta> hm, which version?
<asac> BUGabundo: i had that today too  ;)
<asac> fta claimed its fixed since 2 days ;)
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> slow repos
<fta> fixed but not built
<gnomefreak> its due to transition as stated above :)
<BUGabundo> I read it
<fta> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<fta>   libfontconfig1: Depends: fontconfig-config (= 2.6.0-1ubuntu9) but 2.6.0-1ubuntu12 is installed
<fta> downgrading that
 * BUGabundo gets is gun out! grrrrrrrrr
<BUGabundo> audio is broken
 * c0p3rn1c ducks
<BUGabundo> again
<BUGabundo> after a single day 100% perfect
<c0p3rn1c> BUGabundo: what kind of audio system do you have ?
<BUGabundo> <gst.Message GstMessageError, gerror=(GstGError)(NULL), debug=(string)"pulsesink.c\(708\):\ gst_pulsesink_open\ \(\):\ /GstPulseSink:autoaudiosink0-actual-sink-pulse"; from autoaudiosink0-actual-sink-pulse
<c0p3rn1c> my pulseaudo recently also stopped working, I'm using also atm
<BUGabundo> its pulseaudio (0.9.14-0ubuntu14)
<c0p3rn1c> ALSA*
<BUGabundo> I was soundless for 2 months
<c0p3rn1c> I used to have pulseaudio :(
<gnomefreak> something is wrong here :( good news not mozilla related
<BUGabundo> this morning updates fixed it
<BUGabundo> and now its broken again
<BUGabundo> damn it
<c0p3rn1c> gnomefreak: I have some more good news, I have discoverd(through a forum) a very easy way to solve most of 64 bit flashplugin-nonfree issues
<c0p3rn1c> it is all described at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=772490&page=64
<fta> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/133764/ (from etckeeper)
<gnomefreak> c0p3rn1c: i was thinking of packaging that for PPA but i cant test it so not sure if i will or not
<asac> fta: looks good, right?
<c0p3rn1c> gnomefreak: well it solves alot of bugs so I would surely recommend it
<asac> fta: e.g. first it goes missing. then the cleanup transition code kicks in and puts an end to it
<c0p3rn1c> gnomefreak: flash runs olmost perfect on my system atm
<asac> fta: also we want -slight and not medium ... which also seems to be right
<asac> great.
<gnomefreak> c0p3rn1c: i will most likely do it this weekend if im going to. today is just way too busy for me
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: ping me when you do
<BUGabundo> archive or PPA?
<c0p3rn1c> gnomefreak: ok great! Many users will affected by this,  surely I don't need to remind you that flash has become a vital internet plugin
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: ok
<gnomefreak> c0p3rn1c: flash is nothing more than a piece of shit app
<c0p3rn1c> gnomefreak: lol, maybe, but it's a widely used piece of shit app ;-)
<gnomefreak> c0p3rn1c: if adobe ever starts supporting it maybe than it will be worth it
<gnomefreak> ok brb trying to break system
<c0p3rn1c> gnomefreak: yeah, I know, linux isn't receiving the love it should from alot of corporations out there and adobe is surely one of them
<fta> asac, nada, wifi's dead on my netbook, rmmod of the drivers, even reboot
<fta> asac, now i have the ath5k phy0 logs i pasted a few days ago
<fta> BUGabundo, the latest valid build of chromium amd64 + the ia32-libs from my PPA works fine, just tested it on my laptop
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> but no FF3.5/6 yet here
<fta> one thing at a time please
<BUGabundo> thouht you said it was built
<fta> yep, but i haven't tested it myself, i'm currently upgrading my desktop
<fta> and fighting with my netbook for regain wifi
<asac> fta: post modinfo DRIVER
<fta> can't post anything, no network
<BUGabundo> asac: FYI that --reply-print seems to be working 100% now
<asac> sometimes poking a few parameters liks "disable-all-the-magic-a-driver-should-never-do-anywa" help
<asac> fta: what module is that?
<asac> just ath5k or something else on top?
<fta> ath5k.
<fta> donno
<asac> fta: anything that depends on ath5k?
<asac> fta: lsmod
<asac> if that has a driver on the right side
<asac> it depends on it
<asac> or the other way ;)
<BUGabundo> asac: many user on #+1 asking about those atheros
<BUGabundo> I at least counted 5
<BUGabundo> making fta 6
<fta> ok, it's working after a cold restart
<BUGabundo> fta: chrome: [17672:17672:24111581544:ERROR:browser/tab_contents/web_contents_view_gtk.cc(66)] Not implemented reached in virtual void WebContentsViewGtk::CreateView()
<BUGabundo> copy paste from it won't work either
<BUGabundo> mouse triple click doesn't select the all line
<BUGabundo> xeee 3 sec, 3 bug
<BUGabundo> better close it now
<fta> well, you should see tons of those in the term, forget about them
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> but it is faster!!!
<BUGabundo> way faster then my FF3.1 with 53 addongs
<fta> but doing far less
<asac> fta: i would think trying the daily vanilla kernels our kernel team provides might be a thing to do
<asac> at least if its fixed there we can check what to cherry pick
<gnomefreak> why dont we have port scanners in repos? i need to test a windows firewall and i dont want to do it by hand
<fta> asac, i need this thing working for this week-end
<asac> gnomefreak: nmap?
<gnomefreak> asac: nmap will scan ports?
<asac> fta: well. if vanilla works ;) ....
<asac> the upstream RCs are usually not that bad
<asac> so you dont need to try daily
<asac> just RCs
<gnomefreak> ah it does :)
<asac> gnomefreak: yes it does
<asac> gnomefreak: thats the main tool ;)
<asac> gnomefreak: it can even determine uptime of systems ;)
<asac> welll ... at least for those that dont do anything against it (like some bsds)
<gnomefreak> cool thanks ill look into it
<asac> gnomefreak: http://www.jwsdot.com/tuptune/ ;)
<gnomefreak> asac: thanks
<asac> that was real fun ;)
<asac> "With TUPTUNE (Tcp UPtime TUNE) you can easily spoof your uptime detected by network scanners like nmap or netcraft. "
<fta_> asac: http://paste.ubuntu.com/133781/
<asac> yeah its ath5k
<asac> fta_: are there -backport-modules in jaunty?
<fta> thanks, i can read :)
<asac> try that if thats the case
<asac> otherwise really try the vanicall 2.6.29 RCs at least
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: we do! nmap -A SERVER or IPrange
<asac> fta: you  can also try to blacklist ath5k and use the madwifi dogshit ;)
<asac> thats ath_pci
<asac> i think
<asac> but i guess it doesnt deal with your card
<BUGabundo> fta 3.1->3.5 is here
<fta> did it work?
<fta> hm, last update gave me a new default wallpaper
<asac> fta: do you have the dmesg/syslog kernel messages you get ?
<asac> fta: see -devel. so LBM which keeps up with upstream pace
<fta> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/133801/ bunch of stuff: power on, all fine, suspend/resume, no more wifi, reboot, still no wifi, halt, wait, power on, wifi's back
<BUGabundo> gym time
<asac> fta: have you seen -devel discussion?
<asac> fta: so LBM is really the package you should try
<asac> ;)
<asac> it seems to be more or less what goes into .29
<asac> http://linux.derkeiler.com/Mailing-Lists/Kernel/2008-10/msg12772.html
<fta> asac, ff3.1 left some files behind in /etc. I should add a postinst too :P
<asac> fta: so are the files removed from your dpkg database?
<asac> fta: dpkg-query ?
<fta> yes
<asac> fta: so it worked.
<asac> fta: not sure. i am a bit scared doing the same for a good package like firefox ;)
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/133838/
<asac> fta: why do we ship all that stuff there?
<fta> it was already there in ff2, no?
<asac> yeah makes sense
<asac> fta: in the end i dont care for inter 3.1 transitions
<asac> fta: if we want to create infrastructure code we can reuse for all kind of conffile things
<asac> we should do it right
<asac> otherwise you can do rm_conffile in postinst
<fta> a bunch of people installed it from universe
<asac> if you do it in preinst, ensure that you do the proper abort case (e.g. copy -back stuff back)
<fta> 12210 firefox-3.1                     1712   260   767   685     0 (Unknown)
<fta> 20620 chromium-browser                 448    19     0   429     0 (Unknown)
<fta> d'oh
<asac> fta: we didnt send out a call for testing yet
<asac> 3.1 is mostly a covert thing still
<asac> folks dont know
<fta> [16:35] <fta> 22949 chromium-browser                 314    16     0   298     0 (Unknown)
<asac> unless the find it by accident
<asac> yeah. growth is healthy ;)
<asac> fta: now that we have 3.5 in ppa only for a week we might see how many run dailies
<fta> popcon is only a subset, on new installs, it's not even proposed anymore
<asac> its not?
<asac> thats a problem
<asac> i think everybody installing an alpha or daily shuld get it enabled
<asac> those volunteer to help
<asac> so they volunteer to call home ;)
<asac> at least a checkbox during install thy should get if its daily or alpha
<fta> on my netbook, it's off
<asac> fta: did you install plain jaunty or remix?
<fta> remix
<fta> not sure i will keep it though
 * asac looks up his company VoIP data
<asac> Decompressing /mnt/senica_home/alex/Maildir/ARCHIVE/inbox_archive.gz...
<asac> that will take a bit ;)
<fta> asac, do you get that too? http://paste.ubuntu.com/133874/
<fta> i should not run my bot on a box running jaunty, i keep hitting regressions :(
<asac> fta: http://identi.ca/notice/2870530
<asac> so yes. its a mess
<fta> gwibber keeps freezing here :P
<asac> here too
<fta> and it's a pig
<fta> fta       3603  1.4  2.8 102688 58372 ?        Sl   18:20   1:49 /usr/bin/python /usr/bin/gwibber
<fta> USER       PID %CPU %MEM    VSZ   RSS TTY      STAT START   TIME COMMAND
<asac> for me it felt like they do synchronouzs networking and that blocke or something  ;)
<fta> there's a socket leak too
<fta> asac, is there a fix for bzr-bd?
<Jazzva> asac: ping
<fta> !info libnss3-1d jaunty
<ubottu> libnss3-1d (source: nss): Network Security Service libraries. In component main, is optional. Version 3.12.2~rc1-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 1049 kB, installed size 2796 kB
<fta> !info libnss3-1d intrepid
<ubottu> libnss3-1d (source: nss): Network Security Service libraries. In component main, is optional. Version 3.12.0.3-0ubuntu5.8.10.1 (intrepid), package size 1030 kB, installed size 2724 kB
<fta> !info libnss3-1d intrepid-security
<ubottu> intrepid-security is not a valid distribution ['dapper', 'gutsy', 'gutsy-backports', 'hardy', 'hardy-backports', 'intrepid', 'intrepid-backports', 'jaunty', 'jaunty-backports', 'kde4-ppa', 'kubuntu-members-kde4', 'medibuntu', 'partner']
<fta> !info libnss3-1d intrepid security
<ubottu> libnss3-1d (source: nss): Network Security Service libraries. In component main, is optional. Version 3.12.0.3-0ubuntu5.8.10.1 (intrepid), package size 1030 kB, installed size 2724 kB
<asac> Jazzva: saw a dent about nspluginwrapper fix?
<Jazzva> dent?
<Jazzva> asac: I noticed a mail
<asac> Jazzva: identica
<Jazzva> ah...
<asac> or twitter
<asac> not sure
<asac> both ;)
<Jazzva> me neither...
<asac> fta: i dont think so
<fta> ?
<asac> fta: james_w doesnt answer to my pings anymor ;)
<Jazzva> asac: I pushed a fix that will fix just the part "don't install to default dirs if NSPLUGIN_DIR is specified"
<asac> maybe i complained too much ;)
<asac> Jazzva: good
<asac> Jazzva: how about fixing -l to look at NSPLUGIN_DIR too?
<Jazzva> (ashamed that it took me so long to send a one-liner, but the school obligations came in :(... and I wanted to send it together with "list plugins in NSPLUGINDIRS")
<asac> Jazzva: archive is frozen for another week ;)
<Jazzva> yeah, that's next on the menu.
<asac> good
<Jazzva> asac: Isn't it that just main and restricted are frozen?
<asac> Jazzva: did you request a merge or sent a mail?
<Jazzva> requested a merge...
<asac> or did you just commit
<asac> ah
<asac> Jazzva: probably true
<asac> (frozen of main/..)
<Jazzva> bug 321814
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 321814 in nspluginwrapper "nspluginwrapper creates "default" links even though NSPLUGINDIR is set" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/321814
<Jazzva> that's the report, and it contains a linked branch
<asac> yeah. thats bad bug
<Jazzva> asac ^
<asac> for sure
<Jazzva> bug 345606
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 345606 in nspluginwrapper "list_plugin() doesn't take NSPLUGINDIRS in consideration" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/345606
<Jazzva> asac: that's the report for -l
<asac> how can we do the cleanup for cruft created by 321814
<asac> its a bit tricky because the locations are kind of valid
<asac> if you run it from command line
<asac> can we figure out where such a wrapper points to?
<asac> e.g. to which dir
<Jazzva> well, it installed only in /usr/lib/{mozilla,firefox,iceweasel/plugins/
<asac> does that directory show up when running "strings" on the so?
<Jazzva> and I think all of nsplugin wrappers begin with npwrapper. or so?
<asac> Jazzva: yeah. most likely we should just remove it
<Jazzva> yep.
<asac> Jazzva: but there could be users that have their own nspluginwrapper and crated their own stuff with that
<asac> but lets focus on the important part ;)
<Jazzva> asac: I'm not sure if we can check that much :)
<Jazzva> asac: we can see if the link is broken... but that only happens when original wrapper is removed
<asac> Jazzva: i thought that the iceweasel files are actual wrappers and not links if you just use nspluginwrapper
<asac> i mean if you just run the command line thing
<asac> does it create links?
<asac> i would think it duplicates the wrapper everywhere
<Jazzva> asac: check initial report in bug 321814
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 321814 in nspluginwrapper "nspluginwrapper creates "default" links even though NSPLUGINDIR is set" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/321814
<Jazzva> asac: bugabundo's listing shows them as links
<Jazzva> asac: and I noticed the same too...
<Jazzva> I'm away for 15 minutes, need to go and buy cigarettes
<asac> oh
<asac> Jazzva: so if the links point to a known place then we can clean that up
<fta> i'm not sure i should fix bug 190227
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 190227 in ia32-libs "ia32 apps look for libs on the wrong place" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190227
<fta> it would be nice to have, but the workaround is ugly, and it's marked invalid for gtk itself
<fta> asac, what do you think?
<asac> i think that i am almost falling asleep ;)
<asac> dinner was too much for me
<Jazzva> asac: good
<asac> fta: ok trying to read that bug now ;)
<fta2> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/133943/
<fta> so many clones
<fta_> yeah
<asac> fta: well. right
<asac> i think its a problem of gtk ;)
<asac> or well
<asac> actually its a problem of ia32libs
<asac> you need to patch that during build
<asac> e.g. binary patch
<fta> maybe canberra should provide something in /usr/lib32/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/loader-files.d/
<fta> there's a sed in /usr/lib32/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/*.d/* but it contains only text files
<asac> i dont know what loader files do
<asac> is it really for loading gtk modules?
<asac> for me its rather the compiled in PKGLIBDIR
<fta> it seems to have fixed the issue for some
<asac> could be
<asac> let me check
<asac> fta: well. the loader files seem to be kind of related to loading files
<asac> maybe thats a submechanism just for that part of gtk framework?
<fta> Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "canberra-gtk-module": /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/modules/libcanberra-gtk-module.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64
<fta> this is not provided by gtk obviously
<fta> but maybe canberra should provide those loader files too
<asac> fta: that sed statement is really ment to be binariy
<fta> (hm, my nano is not stable)
<asac> fta: try to run that on gtk
<asac> x11.so
<fta> asac, yes, of course, but doko seemed to dislike it
<asac> sudo sed -i.bak 's/\/usr\/lib\//\/usr\/l32\//g' /usr/lib32/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0
<asac> fta: so doko says that loaders work?
<fta> unclear
<asac> fta: have you ztried the command?
<asac> so the backup thin wasnt really smart ;)
<fta> hold on pushing that 550M src package once again
<fta> done
<asac> ok i guessi broken my lib32 ;)
<asac> i will wait till a new ia32libs arrives ;)
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/133953/ that's what i have so far
<fta> basically with that, my ia32-libs-chromium-browser is empty on jaunty
<fta> i just have that canberra thing left (and other libs from the same bug)
<asac> fta: ok i think gtk needs to be fixed ;)
<fta> not sure
<asac> fta: i look at the code
<asac> it just tries multiple dirs
<asac> takes the first lib that it find that matches the name
<asac> and if the load of that fails it just gives up
<fta> why is it working for the other modules then?
<asac> and doesnt try more
<asac> fta: its not working for at-spi
<fta> it seems to me i just have to add libcanberra to ia32libs
<asac> fta: the other modules are loader
<asac> fta: well. thats obviously a prerequisite
<asac> but still
<asac> the code tells us that it really just looks at /usr/lib/
<asac> Makefile.am:	-DGTK_LIBDIR=\"$(libdir)\"			\
<asac>    default_dir = g_build_filename (GTK_LIBDIR, "gtk-2.0", NULL);
<asac> so it has the capability to look at more than one dir
<asac> but unfortunately it doesnt probe libs ;)
<asac> so that feature needs to be extended
<asac> you can set GTK_PATH=/usr/lib32/gtk*/
<asac> or something
<asac> but that will break your normal 64bit lib a bit
<fta> yes but remember we jsut steal the i386 files and move them
<asac> fta: yes. thats why it doesnt look at /usr/lib32/
<asac> could be that we use /usr/lib32 during build time as libdir everywhere
<asac> but i dont think we do
<fta> build time of what?
<asac> of gtk on 32bit
<asac> thats the time when the static part gets plumbered into the binary
<fta> i don't think we do
<asac> e.g. we build gtk on 32 bit ... that compiles /usr/lib as libdir in the binary
<asac> then we copy that to /usr/lib32/ ... and everything works except the module path
<asac> that looks at $libdir from compile time
<asac> anyway. i see the issue ;)
<fta> i think i will push my ia32-libs without that
<fta> lpia chroot is roten; http://launchpadlibrarian.net/24118454/buildlog_ubuntu-jaunty-lpia.firefox-3.5_3.5~b4~hg20090319r23829%2Bnobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<asac> fta: http://paste.ubuntu.com/133967/
<asac> first half of patch
<asac> GTKLIB32_DIR should be done properly in configure.ac
<asac> its hacky that way obviously
<fta> not sure seb will like that
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/133969/
<asac> unteltes
<asac> fta: heh
<asac> of course he will
<asac> its the right fix ;)
<asac> its just that configure the constant in makefile is done hacky ;)
<asac> also might want to use some ifdef BIARCH
<asac> love
<fta> the whole /usr/lib32/ is hacky anyway ;)
<asac> doesnt fedora have the same dir?
<asac> they have proper biarch support afaik
<asac> let me check if it builds
<asac> hmm. did i svn update after last tiome i built this gtk tree or why is it building everything
 * asac takes a break
<asac> fta: anyway. have you actually tried to put those modules there?
<asac> i mean if everything links against /usr/lib32/ nothing is needed
<fta> that's what i meant earlier
<fta> but it was just a guess, i didn't try
<asac> fta: you shouldnt ask without trying. i mean the lib needs to be added anyway :)
<asac> just add everything that is complained about
<fta> it's already 550M :)
<fta> i don't really mind, i can upload than in 20 secs
<asac> sebner: ok so i get Failed to load module "atk-bridge": /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/modules/libatk-bridge.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64
<asac> as this is shipped in lib32 its confirmed that it doesnt work
<asac> let me check if my patch does the trick
<asac> if it would build ;)
<asac> ok it continues ;)
<fta> wrong seb? wrong channel?
<asac> yeah
<asac> wrong seb
<asac> seb == fta
<asac> ;)
<asac> now that i found that notify-osd and gnome-terminal both did the same error about forcing font sizes, i dont feel that comfortable anymore ;)
<asac> seems everyone using cairo or pango directly usually doesnt know exactly what they do ;)
<asac> good that gtk gets that right at least
<fta> evolution is horrible now, huge fonts
<fta> in the message preview
<asac> fta: screen ;)?
 * asac adds evo to todo list
<fta> asac, http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/evo.png
<asac_> Failed to load module "atk-bridge": /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/modules/libatk-bridge.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64
<asac_> sigh
<asac_> pate
<asac_> paste
<asac_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/133985/
<asac_> ok have to apply that on i32 obviously ;)
<fta> seems the wifi on my netbook is not stable
<asac> fta: are you on lbm finally?
<fta> eh, no, not clue what lbm is
<fta> -t
<asac> fta: err, linux-backport-modules
<fta> oh
<asac> thats what i am talking about since ... 24 hours ;)?
<asac> if that doesnt work with that its really doomy i would say
<asac> except trying the madwifi drivers
<asac> from restricted modules
 * asac copyies so from laptop to amd64
<fta> linux-backports-modules-jaunty then
<asac> fta: yeah
<asac> not sure if thats the pkg name
<asac> fta: can you put canberra into your ia32libs?
<asac> fta: the patch i have works but there are other issues with libspi on 32 bit as it seems
<asac> i think canberra would work. have to check that
<asac> but having it in ia32libs somewhere makes it easier
<asac> e.g. amybe ppa
<fta> yep, done that already
<fta> i need to repush
<fta> asac, http://dvlabs.tippingpoint.com/blog/2009/03/18/pwn2own-2009-day-1---safari-internet-explorer-and-firefox-taken-down-by-four-zero-day-exploits
<fta> asac, pushing a new ia32libs to my own ppa (~fta3)
<fta> with canberra
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-03-20
<fta> asac, what should i do once i have lbm installed?
<asac> fta: reboot?
<fta> done
<fta> asac, i still have ath5k loaded
<fta> + lbm_cw_mac80211
<asac> fta: yes. thats probably the new one then. i think lbm diverts
<asac> files
<asac> modinfo ath5k will show
<asac> version usually
<asac> and path
<asac> so fta_nano means it works?
<fta_nano> http://paste.ubuntu.com/134015/
<asac> yeah looks ok i think
<asac> especially when it depends on lbm_ stuff
<asac> also you seem to be online
<asac> which is good ;)
<fta> i'll let it online for the night, see if it times out here
<asac> yeah
<fta> 3.2->3.6 done
<asac> ok off
<asac> cu
<asac> great
<asac> i wlll get that tomorrow then i guess
<fta> problem is for those who changed their default app
<asac> yeah
<asac> not a problem for now ;)
<asac> better sleep
<asac> ;)
<fta> yep, you're right
<fta> night :)
<fta> fta@cube:~/tmp $ dpkg -c ia32-libs_2.7ubuntu4~fta3_amd64.deb | grep canbe
<fta> -rw-r--r-- root/root     17924 2009-02-23 13:09 ./usr/lib32/gtk-2.0/modules/libcanberra-gtk-module.so
<dtchen> fta: if you're on 64-bit, please try http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~dtchen/ and let me know how it fares with PulseAudio
<gnomefreak> bug 309655
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 309655 in seamonkey "Seamonkey 1.1.14 security upgrade" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/309655
<gnomefreak> asac: if no problems i will have 1.1.15 done in morning sometime. Its 3:18am here
<gnomefreak> if someone gets a chance can you give me the link to the normal flash 64bit download (not the tarball with *.so in the name) for some reason i only find the .so tarball
<gnomefreak> ok im uploading SM 1.1.15 once built ill push to bzr
<gnomefreak> im going to lay down for a bit its only 4:52am and i havent slept at all yet
<dtchen> same here!
<dtchen> except i'm going to $dayjob now
 * asac does a morning upgrade
<gnomefreak> ill be back in an hour or 2
<asac> gnomefreak: good. i am still in and out today
<asac> fta: good is that from your archive?
<asac> let me check
<asac> (ia32libs)
<asac> hmm ... upgrade still running
<fta> hi
<fta> asac, does it work?
<BUGabundo> guud morning guys
<fta> BUGabundo, are you using my PPA ?
<BUGabundo> I guess
<BUGabundo> I use a lot of ppa
<fta> could you try chromium 64 using the ia32-libs from my PPA?
<BUGabundo> I did yesterday
<BUGabundo> new version today?
<BUGabundo> still trying to download all updates
<fta> was it ok yesterday?
<BUGabundo> Main is slow, mirror is not uptodate
<BUGabundo> it ran
<BUGabundo> the front page wasn't very nice
<BUGabundo> and as I told you
<fta> was it like those screenshots? http://www.stefanoforenza.com/chromium-on-ubuntu-how-to/
<BUGabundo> there were a few bugs
<BUGabundo> with copy paste too
<fta> ok, that's probably not implemented
<fta> can you visit launchpad without crashing?
<fta> or any https
<BUGabundo> yeah that was the front page
<BUGabundo> let me just finish updates and I'll test it a bit more
<BUGabundo> it open LP
<BUGabundo> no prob there
<BUGabundo> but starting it from GnomeDO
<BUGabundo> opens a gnome-terminal?
<fta> yes, to see the not-implemented message, so you know it's not supposed to work
<BUGabundo> well just tried another SSL site
<BUGabundo> and got a gray screen after acepting the invalid SSL
<BUGabundo> open a new tab and now it works
<BUGabundo> copy paste doesn't work yet
<BUGabundo> [9871:9871:2867452368:ERROR:/build/buildd/chromium-browser-2.0.170.0~svn20090310r11348/build-tree/chromium-browser/chrome/common/temp_scaffolding_stubs.h(447)] Not implemented reached in virtual void TabContents::Focus()
<BUGabundo> fta you mean stuff like this ?
<fta> yes
<BUGabundo> you need this errors?
<fta> it's expected, it's far from complete
<fta> nope
<BUGabundo> ok ok
<BUGabundo> its fast but unsable
<BUGabundo> I won't advertise it yet
<fta> i don't need you to ;)
<fta> i'm just looking for feedbacks, like if it's not working at all, or if amd64 is worse that i386
<fta> in fact, for janty, i have enough feedbacks, i don't have any for intrepid and hardy
<fta> +u
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> funny
<BUGabundo> all crazy beta test ppl are already on jaunty
<BUGabundo> Errors were encountered while processing: firefox-3.1-gnome-support
<BUGabundo> when do you expect this to clear up?
<fta> it fixed here
<fta> +'s
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> guess I need a distupgrade
<BUGabundo> to force the update in
<fta> yes
<fta> to drag the new packages in
<BUGabundo> done
<BUGabundo> let me restart FF
<asac> fta: ffox 4.6? let me check
<asac> i am utilzed
<fta> asac, no ia32
<asac> fta: heh
<asac> i have to check ;)
<fta> i'm running 3.6 since yesterday so it should work for you too ;)
<fta> 3.5 too
<fta> http://mail.gnome.org/archives/rhythmbox-devel/2009-February/msg00029.html
<BUGabundo> I just read it!
<BUGabundo> :(
<BUGabundo> not that I use it
<BUGabundo> but I see users enjoying it
<BUGabundo> and its on ubuntu by default
<BUGabundo> guess we are going to need a new one for karmic
<asac> fta: 3.6 is good
<asac> of course i have the "preferred application" issue
<asac> imo thats ok
<fta> excellent
<asac> we should rather submit patches to fix control center to l ook at .desktop files or something
<asac> for protocol handers
<asac> this hardcoded shit is just from the bull
<fta> i agree
<kosta> Hi! I'm using a non-debian non-ubuntu distro and would like to build chromium-browser. are there instructions anywhere?
<asac> so lets add that to karmic agenda. its probably not the last time startup things have to be renamed
<asac> kosta: i guess the official chromium instructions ;)
<asac> fta can help
<asac> well can point ,)
 * BUGabundo removing all ff 3.1 and 3.2 packages
<BUGabundo> lets see how that goes
<asac> fta: oh. too early. seems i was still running 3.2 ;)
<asac> hidden window ahoi
<asac> lets check for real
<kosta> asac, yeah, the thing is, the official chromium build instructions say "this will not build a browser, but you can watch some unit tests", so i guess its not what i want... (still compiling, though)
<asac> kosta: i would think that the unit tests are now extended by a testbrowser that we ship
<asac> but fta knows the details for sure
<asac> you can also look at the packaging branch
<asac> that should give you all info required
<kosta> asac, ah, ok. thats nice
<asac> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~chromium-team/chromium-browser/chromium-browser.head
<asac> debian/rules is the point to look at
<asac> kosta: with some luck and poking you probably can even use the debian/rules build target ;)
<asac> oh. probably not that easy if there is no cdbs ;)
<asac> well
<kosta> asac, i'll try :)
<fta> http://code.google.com/p/chromium/w/list
<fta> all you need is there
<kosta> ah, i just found that my distro supplies a package based on your builds, so i'll try that first
<kosta> sorry to have bugged you...
<fta> which distro is that?
<kosta> arch linux
<fta> hm, ok, didn't know they were using my stuff, cool
<kosta> they got a nice system in place for the community to supply inofficial packages
<kosta> http://aur.archlinux.org/packages.php?ID=24266
<kosta> thing is, the "maintainer" has the version from feb 27th, but by changing 3 lines, it becomes the current version :)
<fta> license=('GPL') is wrong btw
<kosta> whats correct? BSD?
<fta> yes
<kosta> ok, gonna add a comment
<kosta> done
<gnomefreak> asac: i just pushed 1.1.15 to bzr link is https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~gnomefreak/seamonkey/seamonkey-1.1.x-dev
<gnomefreak> ill be here for a bit longer i need to get to email today
<fta> i have to run, cu later
<gnomefreak> ok finishing up hardy and intrepid builds for 1.1.15
<asac> fta: did you sponsor Jazzva_ ? thanks!
<BUGabundo> guys who was the guy working on gears 64 bit?
<asac> hmm
<asac> do we still have firefox 2 somewhere ;)?
<asac> for jaunty i mean
<asac> hmm
<asac> so building tbird with cairo would fix the font issues i guess
<asac> or maybe not ...
<BUGabundo> I wonder if he has packages for ff 3.5/6
<asac> its in daily
<asac> or you mean tbird?
<asac> i dont think they bumped their version to 3.5
<BUGabundo> yah
<BUGabundo> and it only worked to 3.0
<BUGabundo> not on 3.1/2
<asac> what worked?
<BUGabundo> Gears
<asac> hehe ... didnt see your line above ;)
<asac> i dont know who is that
<BUGabundo> me neither
<BUGabundo> need to grep the log
<philsf> is there a ppa with ff 3.1 for hardy available for testers?
<BUGabundo> fta grr tab mix plus breaks on 3.5
<BUGabundo> philsf: there's no longer 3.1
<BUGabundo> it has been renamed 3.5
<philsf> BUGabundo: well, that explains a lot of the confusion I've been having
<philsf> does the team have a hardy version in a ppa?
<BUGabundo> let me check the mozila ppa
<BUGabundo> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam/ppa/ubuntu hardy main
<BUGabundo> there's one
<BUGabundo> but it still shows old packages
<BUGabundo> thje daily has it oo
<BUGabundo> *too
<BUGabundo> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa/ubuntu hardy main
<BUGabundo> philsf: ^^^^^^^^
<philsf> BUGabundo: but doesn't the daily means that it's not only the "released" versiones (even beta), but daily vcs builds?
<BUGabundo> 3.1/5 is beta 4
<BUGabundo> what do you want?
<BUGabundo> a stable beta?
<BUGabundo> LOL
<philsf> lol, a beta is one thing, daily revisions is another
<BUGabundo> take it or leave it
<philsf> I want the beta releases, do you know where can I get it from an ubuntu source (i.e. not from upstream)?
<BUGabundo> it the ppa that I've found having it
<BUGabundo> maybe fta ppa has it too
<BUGabundo> dunno
<philsf> ok, thanks anyway
<BUGabundo> asac: I think it was stefanlsd
<gnomefreak> install the .deb without adding repo to sources.list
<fta3> asac, look nicer now: https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
<fta3> +s
<asac> lol
<asac> nice number thing
<fta3> i should remove the old source packages
<c0p3rn1c> oh crap, how do you delete a value in about:config?
<fta3> suppr
<fta3> well, del
<c0p3rn1c> doesnt work here :s
<c0p3rn1c> I made a value with network.http.proxy.pipelining"
<c0p3rn1c> the quote on the end has to be removed :S
<c0p3rn1c> I'll go ask in #firefox
<fta3> then edit your ~/.mozilla/firefox*/*.default/prefs.js
<fta3> kill ff first
<c0p3rn1c> ok thx
<fta3> asac, any luck with my ia32libs and your gtk2 /wrt canberra?
<fta3> asac, i want to push ia32 to universe asap, please test
<asac> fta3: without doubt it should be in there.
<gnomefreak> asac: jaunty branch is up to date for 1.1.15 hardy and intrepid i have to change changelog to use *-security
<gnomefreak> all 3 build fine :) im just cleaning up the versions on PPA atm
<gnomefreak> updating 2.0 when i get home or within a few days
<asac> fta3: the gtk fix will take a day or two... have to properly test it
<fta3> asac, just want you to test locally that the camberra thing works, so i don't have to do another update in a few days
<fta3> asac, https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa  better? :)
<asac> fta3: well. you have to update if gtk is fixed ... before that you dont need to add it
<asac> fta3: so if in doubt leave it out
<asac> i had some other issues with the patch i developed ;) ... so i didnt get that far
<asac> yes.
<asac> fta3: thought you removed all history for 3.1
<asac> i would have kept them
<asac> at least for a while
<fta3> hmm
<asac> all seems fine
<fta3> oops
<asac> i mean the debs are still there
<asac> unfortunately we cannot test transition by just apt-get install firefox-3.1 and the dist-upgrade
<asac> but tahts ok
<asac> its pretty fortunate that the superseeded things dont get added to archive size
<fta3> you can apt-get install firefox-3.1, it's a dummy package that will drag -3.5 in
<asac> fta3: heh ... yeah
<asac> dumb me
<asac> i thought we could install the old that way too ;I
<fta3> bug 154883
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 154883 in ia32-libs "Unusable libsdl_mixer as a part of ia32-libs or ia32-libs-sdl" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154883
<fta3> asac, what do you think of this one, should i add libsmpeg & libmikmod ? or ignore
<asac> fta3: we should investigate why libsdk_mixer was added
<asac> if there is a valid use case we should add all requirements
<asac> unless they come from multiverse
<asac> the bug names ia32-libs-sdl
<asac> if that exist maybe everything should go there instead
<asac> fta3: ask pitti who seem to know why libsdl-mixer didnt need those in hardy
<asac> maybe its a bug that those came back
<asac> and we should fix that
<asac> i was voluntold to stop working for today. see you tomorrow ;) (or probably later as my guts tell me)
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> have a nice rest asac
<fta3> ok, 4th version of ia32-libs in my PPA, it should fix a bunch of bugs for a lot of people
<BUGabundo> nice
<fta3> if it works, i'll push it to universe tonight
<gnomefreak> ok SM 1.1.15 is done hardy intrepid and jaunty if i get back on today i will add -security to the target
<gnomefreak> im gone for now
<fta> BUGabundo, do you use acroread?
<fta> i'm looking for someone to try bug 325098
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 325098 in ia32-libs "[regression] Acrobat Reader hangs when presenting a (any) PDF" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/325098
<fta> using the ia32-libs from my ppa
<BUGabundo> fta no
<fta> dtchen, i see you touched a lot of ia32-libs bugs, i'm currently updating jaunty, do you need something?
<dtchen> fta: sorry?
<fta> ia32lib?
<fta> no, it's not you?
<dtchen> i've touched it in the past, yes, but i don't understand "do you need something?"
<fta> i see a log of open bugs audio related, so maybe you want me to have a look at some while i'm in it
<fta> lot
<fta> like bug 154883
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 154883 in ia32-libs "Unusable libsdl_mixer as a part of ia32-libs or ia32-libs-sdl" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154883
<dtchen> fta: sure, feel free. i'm knee-deep in linux and pulseaudio ATM.
<fta> BUGabundo, same question with skype
<BUGabundo> shoot fta
<BUGabundo> it was working today
<BUGabundo> when I installed it
<BUGabundo> some how it was gone...
<fta> bug 240666
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 240666 in ia32-libs "Skype doesn't work with Bluetooth headsets on AMD64" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/240666
<BUGabundo> haven't tested audio dough
<dtchen> be aware that BT headsets and PulseAudio are known broken ATM
<dtchen> it's next on my TODO
<dtchen> but really, i have to finish hashing out this linux crack
<fta> i want to know if i need to add bluez-audio to ia32-libs or not
<BUGabundo> back
<BUGabundo> as I was saying
<BUGabundo> BT headsets haven't worked for me since feisty
<BUGabundo> maybe I should try again
<BUGabundo> have to remember to take mine home
<BUGabundo> its usually in the car
<BUGabundo> fta what was that bug?
<BUGabundo> the log wasn't saved
<fta> bug 240666
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 240666 in ia32-libs "Skype doesn't work with Bluetooth headsets on AMD64" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/240666
<fta> <dtchen> be aware that BT headsets and PulseAudio are known broken ATM
<fta> <dtchen> it's next on my TODO
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> then I can't test it
<BUGabundo> LOL
<fta> well, i didn't know that when i asked you
<BUGabundo> dtchen: btw sound is AWESOME again
<BUGabundo> didn't even need to reinstall LOL
<fta> asac, bug 325098, it needs your gtk patch if it's really related to canberra
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 325098 in ia32-libs "[regression] Acrobat Reader hangs when presenting a (any) PDF" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/325098
<BUGabundo> got it back yesterday morning... then stopped again after the end of the evening updates
<BUGabundo> with your kernel it got working again
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> brb going to try to connect a debian on an OLD machine to connect to WPA wifi
<BUGabundo> its gonna be nice
<fta> ok, acroread works for me, good
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> less one test
<fta> bug 277454 now
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 277454 in ia32-libs "libSDL_image.1.2.so.0 and libpython2.5.so.1.0 are missing in ia32-libs" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/277454
<fta> gasp libpython2.5, that means a whole python2.5
<dtchen> have fun with that
<fta> BUGabundo, can you reproduce bug 221479?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 221479 in ia32-libs "Qt4 does not display JPEG pictures with Skype" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/221479
<BUGabundo> checking
 * BUGabundo has been ia32libs test monkey
<fta> dtchen, i think i will skip some of those bugs, otherwise the src package will grow to 1GB
<dtchen> fta: that's fine and highly recommended
<BUGabundo> fta is it that small? LOL
<BUGabundo> ok skype is running
<BUGabundo> I don't get the bug
<BUGabundo> what images
<BUGabundo> ?
<BUGabundo> the avatars?
<BUGabundo> I see them
<fta> -rw-r--r-- 1 fta fta 552414303 2009-03-20 18:07 ia32-libs_2.7ubuntu4~fta4.tar.gz
<BUGabundo> eheh
<fta> -rw-r--r-- 1 fta fta 534532696 2009-01-27 03:04 ia32-libs_2.7ubuntu3.tar.gz
<BUGabundo> I remember the last big discussion about it
<BUGabundo> on devel ML
<BUGabundo> about it having  the entire Python 32 inside
<fta> BUGabundo, what came out of it?
<BUGabundo> bad memory, remember?
<BUGabundo> they said that there should be a better option to deal with 32 libs
<BUGabundo> on 64 arch
<BUGabundo> that it would come to a point that only a few would have BW to upload its source
<BUGabundo> and jugging by your current source size
<BUGabundo> I understand why
<BUGabundo> it will take you a while
<BUGabundo> at least it would for me, on 1mb/s up
<fta> i upload it to the builders in ~20 seconds
<fta> so i don't really mind
<fta> i detected even more gaps
<fta> libcelt.so.0 dep of libjack.so, libjackserver.so
<fta> libsmbios.so.2 dep of libhal.so
<fta> libavahi-common.so.3 dep of libpulse-browse.so
<fta> libavahi-client.so.3 dep of libpulse-browse.so
<fta> libspeexdsp.so.1 dep of libpulsecore.so
<fta> liboil-0.3.so.0 dep of libpulsecore.so
<Nafallo> worst case I can upload them when I sit on the same switch as the builders? ;-)
<fta> libgailutil.so.18 dep of libgnomecanvas-2.so
<fta> avahi :(
<fta> the rest looks fine
<BUGabundo> fta 20 sec? 500 MBs?
<BUGabundo> what are you on?
<BUGabundo> 100mb/s network?
<fta> yes
<fta> not at home, obviously
<fta> but from where i run my bot
<BUGabundo> ahh
<BUGabundo> but where is the source? on the bot system? or yours?
<fta> in a server
<BUGabundo> 'cause if you don't have it there, wouldn't that be like working on LP brz ?
<fta> no, to work on lp, you need a local copy
<BUGabundo> yeah
<BUGabundo> that is what I thought
<fta> celt is not in main
<fta> gasp
<fta> oh, jack is not either
<fta> asac_, asac: back?
<BUGabundo> naaa
<BUGabundo> he abandoned us
<BUGabundo> for a night out on the town
<fta> ok, i'm done with this beast: http://paste.ubuntu.com/134514/
<BUGabundo> let it rip
<BUGabundo> and mess our systems
<fta> at least, it didn't mess up mine
<BUGabundo> nothing can
<BUGabundo> you have  a system that dates bacl
<BUGabundo> to feisty
<BUGabundo> or something
<fta> not my x64 boxes
<BUGabundo> hehee
 * BUGabundo douts feisty and before would run 64b well
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-03-21
<fta> -rw-r--r-- 1 fta fta 578602550 2009-03-21 01:13 ia32-libs_2.7ubuntu4.tar.gz
<fta> d'oh
<BUGabundo> what?
<fta> 578M
<BUGabundo> doesn't it match?
<BUGabundo> deb as 24MiBs
<fta> -rw-r--r-- 1 fta fta 534532696 2009-01-27 03:04 ia32-libs_2.7ubuntu3.tar.gz
<fta> inflation :)
<BUGabundo> 40MiBs source growce
<BUGabundo> ehehehe
<BUGabundo> there's no cryse in software
<fta> [ubuntu/jaunty] ia32-libs 2.7ubuntu4 (Waiting for approval)
<fta> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+queue?queue_state=1&queue_text=
<BUGabundo> they take so long approving stuff
<fta> [ubuntu/jaunty] ia32-libs 2.7ubuntu4 (Accepted)
<BUGabundo> that was quick
<BUGabundo> you know the right guys
<fta> i didn't ask anyone, I just dent about it :)
<BUGabundo> eeheeheheheheheheh
<fta> dent? dented?
<BUGabundo> gwibber is not logging on again :(
<BUGabundo> still it took 1h:30
<fta> https://edge.launchpad.net/+builds/crested
<fta> damn, it failed
<fta> i built it several times
<BUGabundo> hehe
<fta> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/24168065/buildlog_ubuntu-jaunty-ia64.ia32-libs_2.7ubuntu4_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<fta> oh, ia64
<fta> not amd64
<BUGabundo> LOL
<BUGabundo> then its up
<BUGabundo> let me check if in the archive
<BUGabundo> still getting 3.1 packages
<BUGabundo> bah
<BUGabundo> I removed it!
<BUGabundo> FAIL
<fta> ?
<BUGabundo> its just plain daily 3.5
<BUGabundo> I must go to bed... can't even read anymore
<fta> ia64 was failing before too, last 3 or 4 versions
<fta> not my fault then :)
<fta> but noone cares about ia64
<BUGabundo> yeah
<BUGabundo> how many enterprises using it?
<BUGabundo> does the plataform get any traction?
<BUGabundo> fta : "Mozilla has released Firefox 3.5 Beta 3, the third public development release of the next major upgrade of Mozilla’s web browser. Because the decision to increase the version number from 3.1 to 3.5 to reflect the significant number of new features and improvements came very late in this beta cycle, the installers are labeled as Firefox 3.1 Beta 3."
<BUGabundo> wasn't that supposed to be b4?
<fta> beta 3 was still 3.1
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: what did you do?
<BUGabundo> wanna read the channel and pvt log?
<BUGabundo> maybe you can figure it out
<BUGabundo> I'm just an happy person
<BUGabundo> don't even care
<BUGabundo> let ikonia rest and see that I did nothing wrong
<BUGabundo> now I have to setup the PCs to give my FOSS and Ubuntu class
<BUGabundo> last one for this semester
<BUGabundo> ping me (in pvt) if you need something
<BUGabundo> dtchen: there's a new kernel coming out that bumps your version!
<BUGabundo> does it contain your fix? or should I hold on?
<BUGabundo> and gnomefreak sorry If I sound a bit ... yeah you know!
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: i know no worries
<gnomefreak> i think i found out why i cant find a tarball for sunbird 1.x, i have to pull it from comm central and im not slear on that yet
<gnomefreak> asac: bug 309655 is ready for review when you get a few minutes.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 309655 in seamonkey "Seamonkey 1.1.14 security upgrade" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/309655
<asac> gnomefreak: dont you have 1.1.15 ?
<asac> ok i will push the jaunt stuff on monday and upload the rest to our security ppa which is the security team staging area
<gnomefreak> asac: yep its finished i dont have a hardy or intrepid i can test with
<gnomefreak> i'm waiting for an answer in #launchpad about security targets in PPA
<asac> gnomefreak: for intrepid you documented the CVEs in commit
<asac> but you didnt do that for the other branches
<asac> any r3eason?
<asac> gnomefreak: you can upload to the right pocket
<asac> gnomefreak: e.g.http://paste.ubuntu.com/134886/
<asac> just replace ~ubuntu-mozilla-security with ~gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> that is bzr commit. it adds the whole changelog entry
<asac> then you can push hardy-security to ppa-*-hardy
<asac> undestood?
<asac> gnomefreak: right. did you add the CVEs to the other changelogs too?
<gnomefreak> looking at pastebin atm
<gnomefreak> no but i can
<asac> gnomefreak: please do the same everywhere. e.g. add the CVEs everywhere
<gnomefreak> oh i can upload to those?
<gnomefreak> asac: i will
<asac> gnomefreak: also uncommit your ~jjv commits
<asac> those shouldnt be in the bzr log
<gnomefreak> they are not in bzr only in PPA
<asac> gnomefreak: no
<asac> gnomefreak: you have to replace ~ubuntu-mozilla-security with ~gnomefreak
<asac> but using those incoming lines you can uploade without changing changelog to "hardy" from "hardy-security"
<gnomefreak> ah ok but the security stays the same
<asac> gnomefreak: yes. you just use hardy-security in changelog and upload with the right incoming line (similar to what i pasted, but just adapted for your ppa)
<asac> simliar for intrepid-security and so on
<asac> jaunty has no -security yet, so thats not a problem
<gnomefreak> so just replace incoming = ~ubuntu-mozilla-security/ppa/ubuntu/jaunty/
<gnomefreak> with ~gnomefreask/ppa/ubuntu/jaunty?
<asac> yeah
<gnomefreak> and so on
<asac> yeah
<asac> and of course you can change the labels
<gnomefreak> i thought i was
<asac> e.g.
<asac> ppa-ums-hardy -> ppa-gnomefreak-hardy ;)
<asac> and then use dput ppa-gnomefreak-hardy
<asac> or something
<gnomefreak> oh see i use general gnomefreak
<asac> gnomefreak: well. you need to suffix it with -hardy -intrepid etc.
<asac> otherwise you cannot use the special incoming lines on upload
<gnomefreak> [ppa-gnomefreak]
<gnomefreak> fqdn = ppa.launchpad.net
<gnomefreak> incoming = ~gnomefreak/ubuntu/
<gnomefreak> login = anonymous
<asac> and you cannot use the "-security" in changelog
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<asac> gnomefreak: right. but that doesnt work for -security in changelog
<asac> so for uploading security you need a special one for each release
<asac> but its definitlyb better than always changing changelog to hardy for the upload ;)
<asac> gnomefreak: just be careful. if you push the intrepid-security to the hardy-security it will just push that to hardy
<gnomefreak> ok that makes sense. I will fix branches and upload with -security :) and bzr left off the ~jjv as i recall
<asac> gnomefreak: so think three times before hitting enter
<asac> you can even upload with "my-dog-shit-release" to ppa-gnomefreak-hardy and it will get built for hardy
<asac> so take care that you dont psh everything to hardy or something
<gnomefreak> cool
<asac> gnomefreak: well. not so cool
<gnomefreak> well yeah i know what you mean
<asac> if you accidentially push the intrepid package to hardy you will never be able to test your hardy package there again
<asac> because the version is lower
<asac> so ;) ... take care!
<gnomefreak> asac: should i leave off the ~jjv# in PPA or just bzr?
<asac> gnomefreak: just in bzr
<gnomefreak> ok good :)
<asac> gnomefreak: for uploads you change it locally without committing
<asac> e.g. if i upload to asac i just change changelog to ~asac1
<asac> then build
<asac> and after upload
<asac> bzr revert
<asac> (so i dont accidentially commit ~asac1 to bzr)
<gnomefreak> yep thats what i was doing
<asac> of course you need to remember whats the last one was but that wasnt a problem for me so far ;)
<asac> gnomefreak: i mean if you do a ~jjv1 ... dont even commit the "UNRELASED" -> "hardy"/"hardy-security"
<asac> keep it in bzr at UNRELEASED until you do the real upload
<asac> just locally for the test upoad
<gnomefreak> ok
<asac> gnomefreak: actually with the special incoming lines you can even keep it at UNRELEASED ;)
<asac> smilar to my-go-shit-release ;)
<asac> dog
<asac> sorry if i talk to much. just want to be sure you get it right ;)
<gnomefreak> no you dont talk too much thanks i will get it right
<gnomefreak> all the branches are fixed
<asac> good
<gnomefreak> i have this strange feeling im not going to be able to build 64 apps without 64bit proc
<gnomefreak> that means flash64 i cant do
<asac> gnomefreak: you could check out qemu
<asac> might be a bit slow but you can even build arm/ppa/sparc i guess
<asac> ppa== hppa
<asac> QEMU is a fast processor emulator: currently the package supports ARM, CRIS, i386, M68k (ColdFire), MIPS, PowerPC, SH4, SPARc and x86-64 emulation. By using dynamic translation it achieves reasonable speed while being easy to port on new host CPUs. QEMU has two operating modes:
<asac> so yeah ... it has x86-64 emulation
<gnomefreak> ok i will look into that this week once i get caught up.
<gnomefreak> shit hardy branch needs to be fixed
<gnomefreak> ok hardy branch is fixed
<gnomefreak> pushing last fixed package to PPA. i will be gone for a little while until it finishes so i can check mail today i hope
<LLStarks> yo.
<asac> LLStarks: whats up?
<LLStarks> firefox-3.5 segfaults, but 3.6 doesn't.
<asac> LLStarks: can you install xul and ffox -dbg packages and get a backtrace?
<asac> LLStarks: also ... its normal that i segfaults on exit
<LLStarks> i could install, but i don't know how to do traces.
<asac> LLStarks: check that there is no ffox 3.1/3.5 process running
<LLStarks> one sec
<LLStarks> also, the xulrunner-1.9.1 umd daily doesn't superseed the jaunty main repo.
<asac> LLStarks: whats the version of daily?
<LLStarks> today
<asac> and whats the version of archive ;)?
<gnomefreak> asac: are we dropping 3.1 from archives since its rename?
<asac> LLStarks: yeah well. i could have guessed that
<asac> LLStarks: COLUMNS=200 dpkg -l xulrunner-1.9.1
<LLStarks> 1.9.1~b3+build2+nobinonly-0ubuntu1
<gnomefreak> 1.9.1 is above Jauntys version
<LLStarks> is archive
<gnomefreak> 1.9.1~b4~hg20090320r23864+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1  is daily
<LLStarks> i forced the daily xulrunner-1.9.1
<asac> that should work
<asac> i mean wihtout force
<asac> run:
<asac> dpkg --compare-versions "1.9.1~b3+build2+nobinonly-0ubuntu1" lt "1.9.1~b4~hg20090320r23864+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1" && echo yes.
<asac> so yes ;)
<asac> seems ~b4 is higher than ~b3
<LLStarks> the command does nothing
<asac> odd
<gnomefreak> LLStarks: are you sure you have th umd repo enabled?
<LLStarks> b4 only installs using full-upgrade or synaptic force
<asac> LLStarks: what shell?
<gnomefreak> s/th/the
<asac> LLStarks: yes. thats normal
<asac> LLStarks: just do a dist-upgrade
<asac> thats required if names transition
<LLStarks> let me get dbg installed
<LLStarks> btw.
<LLStarks> new fontconfig fixes are beautiful
<LLStarks> what was the problem in the end?
<LLStarks> asac. okay
<gnomefreak> asac: GCJ PLUGIN: thread 0x805e118: NP_GetMIMEDescription  sounds alot like nspluginwrapper des that sound right to you as well?
<gnomefreak> i thought gnash due to the GCJ but why would you run nspluginwrapper with gnash since it is 64bit anyway
<asac> LLStarks: a bunch of things ;)
<asac> LLStarks: i made like 7 incremental uploads ... so just look at the launchpad page
<LLStarks> hah
<asac> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fontconfig
<LLStarks> but what was the heart of the issue?
<asac> LLStarks: also we changed default for gnome fonts from 10 (point) to 13.333px
<asac> thjere are a bunch of apps that dont deal nicely, but in general that should be better
<asac> iam currently fixing that
<LLStarks> :3
<LLStarks> i'm ready to do a backtrace btw.
<asac> LLStarks: the heart of the issue was that there were crappy left overs from old installs and even bad configs shipped in the same install
<LLStarks> D:
<asac> LLStarks: have you checked that firefox-3.1 nor firefox-3.6 is running?
<LLStarks> yup
<asac> ps -aef | grep firefox-3
<LLStarks> firefox 3.0?
<asac> LLStarks: thats ok
<LLStarks> nothing running
<LLStarks> all ff is closed
<asac> yeas. sometimes there are phantom processes still left
<asac> without window
<asac> they cause all kind of issues
<asac> LLStarks: ok so if you are sure its not running do a:
<asac> gdb /usr/lib/firefox-3.5b4pre/firefox-3.5
<asac> ...
<asac> (gdb) run
<asac> and wait till it crashes
<asac> then you run bt
<asac> and paste it ;)
<LLStarks> one sec
<LLStarks> asace
<LLStarks> http://pastebin.com/m35de3fa5
<LLStarks> asac
<asac> 9:05 < asac> and wait till it crashes
<asac> 19:05 < asac> then you run bt
<asac> LLStarks: ^^
<asac> (gdb) bt
<asac> ;)
<LLStarks> #0  0xb80562a3 in ?? () from /lib/ld-linux.so.2
<LLStarks> #1  0xbfd646d8 in ?? ()
<LLStarks> Backtrace stopped: previous frame inner to this frame (corrupt stack?)
<asac> that looks bad
<asac> you can type "run" again
<asac> to start again
<asac> maybe you get a better backtrace with some luck
<asac> LLStarks: i would suggest to test with a fresh profile
<asac> for me todays daily works
<asac> LLStarks: also as i said before: run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<asac> otherwise you might have missing bits
<asac> since you told me that you had problems with upgrading i think that thats the problem you have
<gnomefreak> i hate that error it was a big problem for me when we did retaces by hand :(
<asac> you just need to let apt do its job
<asac> its a mess ... evolution doesnt even start for me anymore
<asac> come on
<gnomefreak> asac: does your fixed font package fix the thunderbird text? its hugh for some reason, i havent seen it before but i havent done email in 3 or so days
<asac> you dead dumb application ... i just want to "test" something. i will never start you again, i swear
<asac> gnomefreak:  thunderbird 2? can you please file a bug for that?
<gnomefreak> asac: 3
<asac> screenshot plesae
<gnomefreak> ok give me a few minutes
<LLStarks> one sec
<gnomefreak> asac: ok that may not happen im thinking it might have been only a few emails that i was writing. I tried just now but it looked right. It was only happening in the text box of reply
<asac> gnomefreak: thunderbird 2 is known to have that issue
<asac> tbird 3 is good according t5o my testing ;)
<asac> gnomefreak: yeahg. check thunderbird 2
<asac> and please file a bug for that ;)
<asac> i need a bug so i can get that in for beta
<asac> the problem is that of course, nobody files the really important bugs
<asac> just invalid stuff in the bug db recently filed ;)
<gnomefreak> asac: cant file bug on 3.0 its not in repos
<asac> gnomefreak: no
<asac> gnomefreak: check out thunderbird 2
<asac> gnomefreak: not 3
<asac> and file against tbird 2 if it has font problems
<asac> thanks!
<asac> (it has font problems ;))
<gnomefreak> asac: ok when i am done with email i will use 2 to get the new emails and test
<asac> gnomefreak: you dont even get new mails
<asac> the whole interface is HUGE ;)
<gnomefreak> oh
<asac> in tbird 2
<asac> you will see ;)
<gnomefreak> asac: im having a hard time with bug 229927 being against firefox it should IMHO against either compiz or X
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 229927 in firefox-3.0 "The program 'firefox' received an X Window System error. " [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/229927
<gnomefreak> oh and your friend that we havent seen and forgot about is commenting on that damn bug we cant reproduce. see bug 228988 :( i sent him to file upstream but i dont think it is firefox
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 228988 in firefox-3.0 "Firefox can display a page with the wrong encoding" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/228988
<LLStarks> fresh profile, same crash
<gnomefreak> is libmozjs.so in XULrunner? or is this the one debain ships adn we dont?
<gnomefreak> LLStarks: disable flash/gnash or what you have installed. More than likely its flash you have installed. The empty debugging symbols tells me its being causaed by a plugin or extension. since you tried new profile im leaning torwards plugin :)
<gnomefreak> although this is interesting 0xb80562a3 in ?? () from /lib/ld-linux.so.2 not sure what that is off hand
<LLStarks> firefox-3.1 also crashing
<gnomefreak> and when did we get -dgb packages for unofficial builds
<gnomefreak> LLStarks: these the version in umd or in official jaunty?
<asac> LLStarks: firefox-3.1 doesnt exist anymore
<asac> LLStarks: did yopu finally try to run dist-upgrade?
<gnomefreak> asac: tell that to the repos
<gnomefreak> asac: http://pastebin.mozilla.org/635853
<gnomefreak> would be nice to drop 3.1 altogether
<asac> gnomefreak: please file the tbird bug ;)
<LLStarks> i will in a second
<asac> LLStarks: before that you dont need to try anything ... i am sure your xul and/or firefox 3.1 is not the latest and greatest ;)
<asac> at least i hope its that way
<asac> otherwise its definitly unreproducible ;)
<LLStarks> but i can't even get 3.1 to load
<LLStarks> same issue
<asac> LLStarks: of course not
<asac> LLStarks: because xulrunner is wrong version you need to dowgrade everyrthing
<LLStarks> i did already
<asac> yeah well.
<asac> do dist-upgrade
<asac> and all will be fine ;)
<gnomefreak> ill file it as soon as im done breaking 3.0
<LLStarks> http://pastebin.com/m1a84e736
<LLStarks> no it isn't
<LLStarks> still segfaults
<gnomefreak> asac: http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3476/3372723823_27dc22c4e7.jpg?v=0
<gnomefreak> it looks fine to me
<gnomefreak> or better yet http://www.flickr.com/photos/26378196@N05/3372723823/
<LLStarks> asac. any other ideas?
<LLStarks> why would 3.6 run but not 3.5?
<LLStarks> asac?
<gnomefreak> bug 317568
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 317568 in firefox-3.0 "Toolbar settings not saved" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/317568
<asac> LLStarks: no not really. maybe its a plugin issue? extension issue? for me it works.
<LLStarks> grrr.
<LLStarks> how do i start a new profile from command-line other than -p?
<LLStarks> asac. segfault with fresh profile and after all firefox stuff purged.
<LLStarks> ALL FIREFOX AND XULRUNNER STUFF REGARDLESS OF VERSION WAS PURGED
<asac> LLStarks: move away your ~/.mozilla folder
<LLStarks> still
<asac> strace -f firefox-3.5 2>&1 | tee /tmp/out.log
<asac> post that
<asac> strace -f firefox-3.5 2>&1 | tee /tmp/out.log.txt
<LLStarks> http://pastebin.com/m1beb151d
<asac> LLStarks: dpkg -S /usr/lib/libxul.so
<LLStarks> i installed that to compile mplayer.
<LLStarks> D:
<LLStarks> libxul-dev
<asac> where did you get it from?
<LLStarks> works now
<asac> you have to remove the shit
<asac> LLStarks: mplayer works with xulrunner 1.9 in the archive
<LLStarks> mplayer build-dep asks for libxul-dev
<asac> sigh
<asac> i should be harder about that one
<asac> if mplayer still doesnt support xul 1.9 we need to drop it sooner or later
<asac> but i guess its just a merge bug
<asac> i remember me porting it to xul 1.9 at some point
<asac> LLStarks: mplayer doesnt builddepent on it
<asac> i guess you ment mozilla-mplayer
<asac> checking that
<LLStarks> yup
<LLStarks> asac. i forgot to mention that the address, navigation, and status bars don't function properly in 3.5 and 3.6
<asac> extensions issue
<asac> here it works :-P
<asac> so is debian mplayer dead or what?
<asac> i mean we havent seen a merge for ages
<LLStarks> nope.
<LLStarks> 1.0rc3 soon
<LLStarks> asac. what packages should mozilla-mplayer build-depends against?
<asac> xulrunner-1.9-dev or even xulrunner-dev
<asac> but build system seems still not ready for that
<asac> shouldnt be hard to fix
<asac> maybe upstream tree already supports that?
<LLStarks> dunno
<LLStarks> ask Kevin DeKorte (kdekorte@gmail.com)
<LLStarks> he made the plugin
<asac> nah. i have no time for that ;)
<asac> i will try to find someone in -motu to take care of mplayer ;)
<asac> mplayer needs to be migrated or it has to go which will probably cause outcry ;)
<asac> hmm ... its not in the rdepends of libxul0d
<asac> that made it fall off from my radar
<asac> anyway ... end of day for me
<LLStarks> mplayer 1.0rc3 will probably make karmic
<LLStarks> unless diego the head mplayer dev gets his ass together within the next week or so.
<asac> i dont care. if it has the build system fix and no motu steps up i will just upload a snapshot to get rid of rotten and security wholed libxul0d
<asac> or well ;)
<asac> i am not that harsh sually
<asac> usually ;)
<asac> but this is really getting too old to stand
<asac> fta: so fta you didnt open an ITP for chromium in debian
<asac> now its taken
<asac> i cant understand why you didnt take it
<asac> this will cause endless pain over the long run
<LLStarks> asac. i have no extensions other than ubufox installed. why is firefox 3.5 still being wonky?
<asac> LLStarks: not sure. if ubufox is enabled, disable that too
<asac> otherwise i you either have to wait till next daily
<asac> or until someone confirms your behaviour
<asac> for me it work
<asac> s
<LLStarks> that did it
<LLStarks> ubufox is the culprit
<LLStarks> no need for a bug filing?
<asac> yeah i know about that
<asac> thought it wasnt enabled for 3.1 in the archive
<asac> i have to fix that then
<asac> LLStarks: so sorry ;) ... i really wasnt aware that its enabled in the archive ;)
<LLStarks> what about 3.0 crashing when collapsing a flash popup?
<asac> if so i would have fixed it alreawdy ;)
<LLStarks> is that still present in 3.5 and 3.6?
<asac> LLStarks: thats nspluginwrapper i guess ... amd64?
<LLStarks> nope
<LLStarks> i686
<LLStarks> flash proper
<asac> LLStarks: do you have nspluginwrapper installed?
<LLStarks> no
<asac> sure?
<asac> it also exists on 32 bit nowadays
<LLStarks> its not installed
<asac> otherwise its a flash incompatibility with 3.1 or 3.6
<asac> ok
<LLStarks> it was only observed on 3.0
<asac> for me it works more or less
<asac> on 3.0?
<LLStarks> haven't tried 3.5/3.6
<asac> hmm
<asac> thats odd
<LLStarks> yes. 3.0
<asac> not sure then
<asac> LLStarks: at best use nspluginwrapper even on 32 bit
<asac> that guards you from ffox crashes at least
<LLStarks> i thought it causes crashes and crazy shit
<asac> well in theory it guards from most crashes
<asac> in practice it guards you from a bunch of crashes but also adds a few more
<asac> because its not really perfect obviously
<asac> i would always run with it though
<gnomefreak> !info sunbird hardy
<ubottu> sunbird (source: lightning-sunbird): Sunbird stand-alone Calendar. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7+nobinonly-0ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 7792 kB, installed size 23212 kB
<gnomefreak> !info sunbird hardy backports
<ubottu> sunbird (source: lightning-sunbird): Sunbird stand-alone Calendar. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7+nobinonly-0ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 7792 kB, installed size 23212 kB
<gnomefreak> we never pushed 0.8 to hardy
<gnomefreak> asac: who backported sunbird 0.8 to hardy?
<BUGabundo> dtchen: ping
<BUGabundo> does the new kernel include your audio fix?
<BUGabundo> asac: ping you around?
<BUGabundo> having trouble with 3G again
<BUGabundo> stop working recently
<BUGabundo> fta are you having any luck?
<dtchen> BUGabundo: which new kernel? i've refreshed mine.
<dtchen> -11.36 (see /proc/version_signature) does not, no
<dtchen> -11.37~lp330814crimsun1 does
<BUGabundo> I'm downloading a new one dtchen
<BUGabundo> linux-image 2.6.28.11.13
<BUGabundo> I just don't want to lose audio, again!
<BUGabundo> humm upgrade done
<BUGabundo> sound is still working
<BUGabundo> I'll see after reboot
<LLStarks> asac. you broke the number '8'
<LLStarks> 1234567890
<LLStarks> 8 doesn't render.
<LLStarks> or is freetype acting up?
<mbana> hi, did you say the new javascript engine is on by default in 3.1?
<BUGabundo1> mbana: actually 3.5
<BUGabundo1> it was renamed this week
<mbana> i'm using 3.1 from some repo
<mbana> i'm wondering if it's on
<BUGabundo1> I know its FAST
<BUGabundo1> really fast
<BUGabundo1> and 3.6 is even faster
<BUGabundo1> but most my addons won't work there
<BUGabundo1> even when forced
<mbana> anyone?
<gnomefreak> ?
 * gnomefreak here for a few 
<gnomefreak> asac: is there an easy way to grab comm-central than pull out what i need?
<gnomefreak> added 2257 changesets with 14071 changes to 6659 files (+3 heads)  << in a week
<BUGabundo1> mbana: am I invisible ?
<mbana> no idea
 * gnomefreak cant see BUGabundo1 
<BUGabundo1> did you read what I wrote?
<gnomefreak> ;)
<mbana> yes
<BUGabundo1> gnomefreak: please don't play I around... I may believe on you
<mbana> i was asking if the new engine is on by default
<BUGabundo1> I think it is
<BUGabundo1> at least I noticed the diff
<gnomefreak> new engine?
<BUGabundo1> yeah
<BUGabundo1> the new gecko javascript one
<BUGabundo1> ehehe you are a shame for the mozilla team... you don't keep up with the news
<BUGabundo1> lol
<BUGabundo1> mbana: but check about:config
<BUGabundo1> I remember reading about an option to change the status
<gnomefreak> sorry i have other things i take care of ;) i also havent read any of my mozilla emails
<BUGabundo1> hey asac welcome back
<BUGabundo1> gnomefreak: I bet!
<BUGabundo1> even reading all the ubuntu stuff is overkill
<BUGabundo1> I like to read the meeting logs but even that takes too long
<gnomefreak> last time i read my upstream mail lists was when i was told i was trying to do the impossible
<BUGabundo1> gnomefreak: but come on! the JS engine? its all over the web
<mbana> no i don't tink it's on by default
 * BUGabundo1 goes check about:config and google
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo1: sorry i might have heard or read about it but it isnt comming to mind. once i get the tarball i grabbing i will look for it
<gnomefreak> !info pidgin hardy-backports
<ubottu> pidgin (source: pidgin): graphical multi-protocol instant messaging client for X. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.5.2-0ubuntu1~hardy1 (hardy-backports), package size 547 kB, installed size 1920 kB
<BUGabundo1> mbana: http://talkback.zdnet.com/5208-12554-0.html?forumID=1&threadID=61598&messageID=1137066
<mbana> why not just use chrome's engine
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo1: are you sure thats the link you wanted to post? that only says that 3.0 already has the JS engine but is mainly about the rename
<BUGabundo1> bah
<BUGabundo1> google is bad sometimes
<BUGabundo1> mbana: really? chromium?
<BUGabundo1> rather not
<gnomefreak> chromium being used in mainstream package == very bad idea
<mbana> huh?
<mbana> like i said, why not just use the chrome engine and avoid repeating the work
<mbana> seems like a waste of effort
<BUGabundo1> most of the soft work is
<BUGabundo1> LOL
<BUGabundo1> just see KDE vs GNOME
<gnomefreak> i look over a bug see every comment on it and i have noticed the problem for a long time and yet never realized it was same bug
<gnomefreak> chromium isnt the most mature and i feel shoulnt replace one that already is mature (although all mozilla products new or old have some big bugs to them
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo1: hae you played with https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/39? i know you are the extension king
<BUGabundo1> ehhe
 * BUGabundo1 looks
<BUGabundo1> gnomefreak: that would do me much good
<BUGabundo1> I *hate* PCs mice
<BUGabundo1> I'm a keyboard guy
<BUGabundo1> gnomefreak: let me printout a list of mine for you
<gnomefreak> eh had to check
<BUGabundo1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/135133/
<BUGabundo1> at least 10% of those are broken
<BUGabundo1> and TMP is to broken to even use it
<BUGabundo1> :((
<gnomefreak> broken on 3.1 and 3.2 or on 3.0 as well
<BUGabundo1> just >3.0
<asac> mbana: ffox engine was there first
<asac> mbana: so chrome redid all the work
<BUGabundo1> most were ok on 3.0
<asac> mbana: also their engine isnt even cross platform ;)
<asac> e.g. they only work with 32 bit
<BUGabundo1> AFAIR all but ShowIP
<asac> so yeah. chromium is inferior in lots of ways
<asac> just speed is not everything that counts
 * asac now stops feeding the trolls ;)
<BUGabundo1> asac: I'm 64 and can use chromium....
<asac> BUGabundo1: yes. because you are running 32 bit
<BUGabundo1> not that I do... just to show off
<BUGabundo1> ahh
<BUGabundo1> yes ia32libs
<BUGabundo1> duh
<asac> thats a gross hack
<asac> is not really a solution
<BUGabundo1> asac: did you change anything on NM recently to mess 3G?
<asac> also world is not just ia32 and amd64
<BUGabundo1> can't connect a single device
<BUGabundo1> :((
<asac> its also arm for instance
<BUGabundo1> I like to save energy and now I have to have another PC running just to have intertubes
<asac> dont know intertubes
<asac> 3G hasnt changed much recently
<asac> you can downgrade to the version before the last
<asac> to check that
<asac> if there is really a regression that goes away, i want to know
<BUGabundo1> intertubes=internet
<BUGabundo1> ill do
<BUGabundo1> where can I find a prev version?
<asac> launchpad
<asac> there are all versions
<BUGabundo1> I have zero cache
<asac> you just have to download all .deb files maunally
<BUGabundo1> since I have close to zero disk free
 * BUGabundo1 wishes LP would bundle packages or APT could connect there too
<asac> yeah. someone needs write such a tool
<asac> but then it might also need older versions from other packages and so on
<asac> in general not easy task
<BUGabundo1> or pay you to keep a regression NM package that depends on older version
<asac> hmm
<asac> BUGabundo1: you could probably do that in a ppa ;)
<asac> still not easy task ... even if you use a meta package with fixed depends
<BUGabundo1> I guess
<BUGabundo1> branch it to my own
<asac> branching too
<asac> i think we would need special ppas
<asac> that dont superseed
<asac> e.g. everything stays in packages
<asac> file
<BUGabundo1> regexp and wget too?
<asac> then you could at least do it
<asac> now he is gone ;)
<BUGabundo1> yah
<BUGabundo1> you scared him
<BUGabundo1> troll
<asac> well. i dont know why he came back
<asac> i mean he asked exactly the same question like a few days ago
<thunderstruck> asac: what do i need to do to send a .py from linux and get it to work in Windows? assuming i find a qay to do it for windows?
<asac> if he didnt mean it that way, i am sorry.
<asac> but it really sounded trollish
<thunderstruck> wth
<asac> thunderstruck: huh? a .py is independent
<asac> so in theory it should work
<gnomefreak> asac: oh ok no permission issues?
<gnomefreak> thats the only thing i can think of off hand that would cauas eit
<asac> gnomefreak: well. the .py might depend on a bunch of other stuff that is only on linux
<asac> like gtk-python
<asac> or something
<asac> not sure. in theory .py can just be run on windows once you installed python there
<asac> and associated the .py extension with the python interpreter
<gnomefreak> im hoping to not have to go gtk but im sure for win users i have ot
<gnomefreak> gnome shouldnt have this bug it is strictly a kde bug i thought
<BUGabundo1> asac: actually you didn't answer his 1st question: does 3.5 have the new js engine on by default
<BUGabundo1> and now I'm curious too
<asac> BUGabundo1: i answered that a few days back
<asac> when he talked the same lines
<asac> BUGabundo1: about:config -> javascript.options.jit.content
<asac> if thats true. then yes
<gnomefreak> jit content is only in 3.5 and up i thought :) i remember somethings
<BUGabundo1> yeah
<BUGabundo1> that's what I though
<BUGabundo1> I read many weeks ago
<asac> so the answer is yet ;)
<BUGabundo1> but bad memory sucks
<asac> yes
<asac> 01:21 < mbana> is the new javascript on by default?
<asac> 01:21 < asac> mbana: new javascript is what?
<asac> 01:21 < mbana> engine
<asac> 01:21 < asac> mbana: on trunk the currently used trunk engine is used ;)
<asac> 01:22 < asac> mbana: jit is used for content by default
<asac> 01:22 < asac> mbana: you can enable that in about:config for chrome
<asac> 01:25 < mbana> bye
<asac> thats the discussion we had like a few days ago
<BUGabundo1> eheh
<asac> maybe he missed that
<gnomefreak> ok starting the build ill be around
<asac> hmm. seems we also had good discussions with him
<asac> now i feel bad ;)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-03-22
<gnomefreak> ever get those feelings a package is going to fail to build? if so how do you get rid of the feeling :(
<BUGabundo1> gnomefreak: you start building it a 2nd time
<BUGabundo1> even before 1 is over ?
<asac> BUGabundo1: so pt folks get sis hardware because of olpc?
<BUGabundo1> humm
<BUGabundo1> not quite
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo1: first time around for this
<BUGabundo1> that's a short version for IRC
<asac> gnomefreak: just do different stuff
<BUGabundo1> long story: students get free/cheap laptops
<asac> gnomefreak: usually packages dont fail to build if you didnt do anything risky ;)
<BUGabundo1> some of those are "Magalhaes"
<BUGabundo1> the OLPC ones
<BUGabundo1> some a bigger laptops (15")
<asac> so which distro do they end up using?
<gnomefreak> asac: pre release is risky all by its self :) but during commit it said 2 files changed they were our files
<asac> maybe a special distro just for those laptops?
<BUGabundo1> and the options are HP, Toshiba, Fujitsu AND Insys... a PT brand
<BUGabundo1> with SiS based HW
<asac> gnomefreak: mozilla has high quality of commits. even random snapshot have high likelyhood to build
<BUGabundo1> those laptops come with Vista and/or CaixaMagica
<BUGabundo1> let me try to get the site
<asac> yeah. so CaixaMagica is a special distro for that i guess
<asac> so seems like its something like guadelinex in spain
<BUGabundo1> asac: you may remember when I spent two days around one of those InSys to try to get network up
<BUGabundo1> http://www.caixamagica.pt/pag/a_index.php
<asac> the yprobably have a high volume deal with sis and get crappy proprietary drivers from them
<BUGabundo1> I guess
<asac> yeah i found that site ... i understood a bit though its not in english
<BUGabundo1> can we extract it (legally) from the image?
<asac> BUGabundo1: but yeah. so wait a bit until they get busted
<gnomefreak> asac: true its just the .prerm and .postinst changed atleast i think those were the 2 files either way it was our files that changed and i didnt touch them
<asac> BUGabundo1: because sis doesnt come up with new versions of drivers
<BUGabundo1> source link http://www.caixamagica.pt/pag/b_codg00.php
<asac> BUGabundo1: then they will learn and either put pressure on sis to upstream their drivers
<asac> or start using  different hardware vendor
<asac> usually these kind of cooperations work well in first release cycle
<asac> but then when all the hardware is bought and so on
<asac> the hardware vendor doesnt provide the updates drivers and finally the notice that they screwed themself
<BUGabundo1> just today I touched a another one, the user broke the system, booted a daily live usb jaunty
<BUGabundo1> wifi got IP, but no network
<asac> thats odd
<BUGabundo1> 3G dongle wouldn't connect either
<asac> if you get an IP it should be good
<BUGabundo1> tried on my laptop, and nothing either
<asac> BUGabundo1: well 3g dongle is independent
<asac> if its not the dongle they delivered
<asac> BUGabundo1: yeah. as you noted. there could be a regresion on the 3g thing
<asac> BUGabundo1: but for wifi you need to tell me the chipset
<asac> driver used
<asac> BUGabundo1: what 3g dongle is that?
<asac> e.g. what driver?
<BUGabundo1> humm I did an lspci -vv
<asac> hso?
<asac> BUGabundo1: that but more important is lsub
<asac> lsusb
<asac> ;)
<BUGabundo1> once I saw SiS  I just told him to reinstall CaixaMaginca
<asac> BUGabundo1: well. some SiS motherboard stuff is definitly supported
<asac> if its not a SiS wifi its probably not really related
<BUGabundo1> not acording to most users on our loco team ML
<asac> if graphics and stuff works its unlikely to be a SiS thing
<BUGabundo1> I'll get my hands on one
<BUGabundo1> and test a daily or milestone jaunty
<asac> BUGabundo1: yes. get that thing to you
<asac> and then one can look
<asac> just testing somewhere and then reporting wont help
<BUGabundo1> I think I sent you logs last time too
<asac> we need interactive debugging
<BUGabundo1> yeah
<BUGabundo1> lert me check loco #
<BUGabundo1> to see if anyone has one
<asac> could be. usually just logs are not really helpful. only in the context of other input they might fill in gaps on uncertainty
<asac> BUGabundo1: where in pt are you based?
<BUGabundo1> Porto
<BUGabundo1> actually 10KMs left... Gondomar
<gnomefreak> asac: an easy way to find out what -dbgsym packages are needed for an app crash? i need to write up  procedure for tb but i wouold rather not miss any
<asac> i guess any "roman language" country has a porto
<asac> so though i think i know it i probably know a spanish porto ;)
<gnomefreak> you lied it failed
<asac> yeah i see gondomar on maps.google.com
<gnomefreak> damnit i know why iti failed
<asac> is porto a nice city?
<asac> compared to lisboa?
<BUGabundo1> I find it so
<BUGabundo1> much more calm
<BUGabundo1> lisbon is just crazy
<BUGabundo1> never stops!
<asac> sounds like the place i would love to be ;) (crazy, never stops)
<asac> no seriously. sometimes smaller cities have more charme
<asac> and are more beautiful
<asac> usually depends on what the city came from
<asac> is it an industrial city
<BUGabundo1> I love the view here!
<asac> or rather a grown fisher town ;)
<asac> BUGabundo1: is porto an old city?
<asac> e.g. like 1500 ... or even older?
<BUGabundo1> good kestion!
<BUGabundo1> let me check wikipedia
<BUGabundo1> LOL
<BUGabundo1> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Porto
<BUGabundo1> "Historic references to the city go back to the 4th century and to Roman times"
<BUGabundo1> old I guess
<BUGabundo1> LOLOL
<asac> great
<asac> if its not too small its probably a great place to be
<asac> but doesnt speak for you that you dont even know that you live in such an old city;)
<asac> even if one doesnt like history, some local history can never hurt ;)
<BUGabundo1> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gondomar_%28Portugal%29
<BUGabundo1> 2M habitants in Porto I think
<BUGabundo1> I know the storie! just didn't know how old it was
<asac> looks good on wikipedia
<asac> BUGabundo1: look at sevilles climate table ;) ...http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seville
<BUGabundo1> http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gondomar
<asac> the summer average is 10 degree Celcius higher ;)
<BUGabundo1> 1193
<BUGabundo1> yes sevilha is hotter
<asac> but seville is so beautiful with so many old buildings. i never really understood how they could built somethingthere
<BUGabundo1> *we* go there for vacation sometimes
<asac> building in winter maybe ... but living in summer with work and all is kind of impossible ;)
<asac> gondomar is too small for me
<asac> 25k folks
<BUGabundo1> eheh
<asac> thats like a village
<asac> everbody knows you ;)
<BUGabundo1> yeah not too much life after dark
<BUGabundo1> just like I like it
<asac> even if you dont know them ;)
<BUGabundo1> actually know
<BUGabundo1> Gondomar is one of the Biggest places we have
<BUGabundo1> and one of the most populase
<asac> but porto looks good
<asac> only thing i really find unfortunate for portugal is that they only have the cold atlantic
<asac> definitly beautiful
<BUGabundo1> why unfor?
<asac> BUGabundo1: too cold to sit in there for hours and drink a cocktail ;)
<asac> good for the climate
<asac> on land
<asac> but i like water like in the carribean
<asac> but maybe i should actually try. i was only once in portugal in the south .. that was in may and i couldnt take a bath because it felt too cold ;)
<gnomefreak> mozilla 93776 124065
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 93776 in English US "yahoo.com - Several sites, notably yahoo mail, opt out of using password manager" [Normal,Verified: wontfix] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=93776
<asac> obviously better than the baltic sea we have here in germany ;) ...
<gnomefreak> i really dont like havint to fix it
<BUGabundo1> asac: water is too cold pretty much all year
<asac> BUGabundo1: right. thats what makes it unfortunate
<BUGabundo1> only Espinho and Angeiras have nice water on summer
 * gnomefreak hands it to asac when i come to a reasoning why we should fix it
<asac> BUGabundo1: i would prefer portugal over spain ... but somehow i think the only place i would move to in europe would be barcelona
<BUGabundo1> that's why ppl go to Algarve
<asac> because of the water ;)
<BUGabundo1> yes
<BUGabundo1> its great there too
<BUGabundo1> loved my summer vacations there
<BUGabundo1> but Gran Palmas... ui ui
<asac> BUGabundo1: does portugal have access to mediteraen see?
<asac> sea
<asac> just a tiny bit of algarve i guess
<BUGabundo1> asac: tiny???
<BUGabundo1> its the best in all europe!
<asac> BUGabundo1: hmm. you dont even have access to medditeareanen sea
<asac> i thought malaga was algarve
<asac> i guess i confused that
<asac> BUGabundo1: so algarve is the atlantic where faro is?
<BUGabundo1> that's already medit
<BUGabundo1> we wouldn't call it atlantica
<BUGabundo1> ok... maybe Sagres
<asac> BUGabundo1: well. medit starts at gibraltar ;)
<asac> everything west of that is atlantic
<asac> but yeah. i mean even the north sea here between britain and germany is atlantic ;)
<asac> so yes, there are different names ;)
 * asac gets a whiskey to end his day ;)
<BUGabundo1> Try Vinho do Porto
<asac> right porto is where the port wines come from
<asac> but i dont like those
<asac> similar to how i hate whiskey ;)
<asac> but i have this 15 year old thing here and i thought it must be good ;)
<asac> but it isnt :(
<BUGabundo1> I don't drink any alchool drinks
 * BUGabundo1 mumbles something for having been ban from #u+1 for much less OT then this last 15 min
<asac> you got banned?
<asac> heh
<asac> by gnomefreak ?
<asac> ;)
<BUGabundo1> PVT
<gnomefreak> by?
<BUGabundo1> gnomefreak: is coold
<BUGabundo1> *cool
<BUGabundo1> don't blame him
 * gnomefreak is getting pissed off trying to explain why we dont build with an option that only fixes one fucking domain
<gnomefreak> brb smoke
<asac> gnomefreak: are you working on bugs?
 * asac thinks that live without bug processing is much more fun :)
<gnomefreak> sort of
<asac> usually its ok if folks dont understand how things go ... but what makes things really bad is when folks think they have the right to disagree ;)
<gnomefreak> i dont think shipping firefox/seamonkey withWALLET_DONT_CACHE_ALL_PASSWORDS undefined is a good idea only because yahoo opt out of mozilla's option to save or not save passwords
<asac> i mean of course they have the right to disagree ... but flaming that to the bugs doesnt help anyone
<gnomefreak> asac: any way that can be changed in about:config?
<asac> gnomefreak: i dont know what that issue is about actually
<gnomefreak> i didnt see it
<asac> yahoo doesnt ask to save password?
<asac> how do they opt out?
<gnomefreak> bug 243037
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 243037 in firefox-3.0 "password not saved for mail.yahoo.co.jp - request to recompile with WALLET_DONT_CACHE_ALL_PASSWORDS undefined" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/243037
<asac> wow
<gnomefreak> asac: it was designed for finanatial sites example banks ect...
<asac> i always thought that wallet is something that isnt even available as a build option in xul 1.9
<asac> its the old thing used by tbird 2 and mailnews
<gnomefreak> from upstream the comment is "The opt-out feature was added to satisfy the strong demands of the financial
<gnomefreak> community."
<asac> gnomefreak: yeah. so if upstream wontfixed it
<asac> we should wont fix it too
<gnomefreak> i tried that
<BUGabundo1> eheh
<BUGabundo1> funny read
<gnomefreak> rolf reopend it
<asac> let me try again
<gnomefreak> ill think of a way to put it nicely in a few. i already sent one reply but im offline in tb atm
<asac> gnomefreak: done
<gnomefreak> thanks
<asac> lets see what happens
<asac> ok so seems i crashed ffox 3.6 daily finally
<asac> really rare for me
<asac> even though its trunk daily
 * gnomefreak lost train of thought 
<BUGabundo1> 3.5 is freezing a lot
 * BUGabundo1 knows that asac is going to blame one of the 53 addons
<asac> heh
<asac> really, i would always suggest that you should reconsider your attitude towards addons ;)
<asac> i cannot really believe that all addons are needed for your daily work ;)
<asac> "US Nuclear Sub Crashes Into US Navy Amphibious Vessel " <- gnomefreak stop doing that ;)
<gnomefreak> :)
<asac> http://news.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=09/03/21/2227212&from=rss
<asac> thats really dangerous ;)
 * gnomefreak reading
<gnomefreak> that is bad
 * gnomefreak laughing at The headline should be "US Navy perfects underwater stealth technology."
<asac> lol
<asac> its always funny ... all those experts ... like here i read:
<asac> "You obviously haven't served in the submarine force, have demonstrated zero actual knowledge of how submarines operate,...."
<BUGabundo1> ROFL
<asac> http://tech.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=09/03/21/2033211&from=rss i read:
<asac> Um, what the heck are you talking about? The ARP timeout is two minutes, not twenty. Speaking as someone who's also implemented IPv6 and used it pretty extensively, it sounds like you really don't know what you're talking about.
<gnomefreak> omg
<BUGabundo1> asac: not all. that's why some are disable
<asac> BUGabundo1: ok. i cant see that in the list you submit ;)
<BUGabundo1> most of them, yes, I enjoy the added features
<asac> maybe could be improved
<asac> BUGabundo1: so how many are on?
<BUGabundo1> when on vanila FF I miss most
<BUGabundo1> asac: actually you should
<asac> if you could assemble a list of "enabled" addons and submit them with bugs i would probably look at them again ;)
<BUGabundo1> it says DISABLE
<asac> assuming its not 35 ;)
<BUGabundo1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/135133/
<asac> ok. thats still 40 on
<BUGabundo1> eheh
<BUGabundo1> that's the full list
<asac> is that what we  ahve in our extensionsummary.txt in the bugs?
<BUGabundo1> I've been meaning to start a new 3.5 profile
<BUGabundo1> and install them from fresh
<asac> "Jaikungfu 0.3.13
<asac> "
<BUGabundo1> already got all upstream sites into bookmarks
<BUGabundo1> yeah that's dead
<asac> thats probably a candidate i would have never missed nor noticed at any time of my life ;)
<BUGabundo1> jonas is porting it into jaikuengine
<asac> what is it doing?
<asac> Mr Uptime 0.9.3
<BUGabundo1> http://www.jaiku.com/channel/jaikungfu/presence/903e2cf4de224bcdad5a487dd48ddea2
<asac> i think nobody would miss that either ;)
<asac> "Netcraft Anti-Phishing Toolbar 1.2
<asac> "
<asac> what does that do?
<BUGabundo1> actually its quite nice
<asac> you feel safer with that?
<BUGabundo1> when page is down, I get a messge when its back up
<asac> quite nice doesnt mean its required
<BUGabundo1> not safer
<BUGabundo1> don't use it for that!
<asac> i mean it can allso be nice to have rolling tits on your firefox window ;) that shake when you pull them with the mouse ;)
<BUGabundo1> I like to see the site origin, date created, server owner
<BUGabundo1> stuff
<asac> but its not really useful ;)
<gnomefreak> asac: do you have any feelings towards me packaging gnash 0.8.5 for PPA? to see if anything is bad with it? maybe next week ill have time but not putting too much time into it
<BUGabundo1> gnomefreak: how is flash 64 packing going?
<asac> gnomefreak: i think i tried it and it built
<asac> unfortunately i didnt manage to finish it as i got distracted
<asac> its basically just a merge of the release revision on the packaging branch
<asac> bumping version in changelog
<asac> and i think adding one fileset to the .install files of gnash-common
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo1: its not i cant find upstream source nor md5sum and i would have to set up a qmenu and im not looking forward to that at this time
<BUGabundo1> okay
<asac> Remove It Permanently 1.0.6.4
<BUGabundo1> old habbit....
<asac> i use rm -rf ;)
<BUGabundo1> eheheehehehehehe
<BUGabundo1> not on websites
<asac> Paste and Go 2 0.8
<BUGabundo1> oh Fab!
<BUGabundo1> can't leave without
<BUGabundo1> it broke a while ago
<asac> paste and go?
<BUGabundo1> went crazy until it got fixed
<BUGabundo1> yeah
<asac> for me it sounds like it doesnt contribute to being focussed
<BUGabundo1> ctrl+shift+v pastes URLs to new tab
<asac> i mean by definition you cannot think twice when "going" ;)
<BUGabundo1> and opens
<BUGabundo1> with just one move
<asac> BUGabundo1: you can use middle mouse to paste urls
<gnomefreak> boy you got little shit complains in firefox. whens the next upload for firefox-3.0 to ubuntu repos?
<asac> to new tabs
<BUGabundo1> without it: ctrl+t, paste, enter
<BUGabundo1> asac: don't like PC mice
<gnomefreak> make that ubufox
<asac> BUGabundo1: ctrl+middlemouse -> opens new tab with url you had copied
<BUGabundo1> nice to know
<BUGabundo1> still requires mouse
<BUGabundo1> I don't have one here now.
<asac> CustomizeGoogle 0.76
<BUGabundo1> touchpad sucks for midlleclick
<BUGabundo1> eheh
<asac> i would think one can surely live without that
<BUGabundo1> oh no
<BUGabundo1> great options there
<BUGabundo1> ehehheheeeheh
<asac> well
<BUGabundo1> I should try the all list
<BUGabundo1> LOL
<asac> its really matter of cleaning up
<BUGabundo1> wouldn't go back
<asac> i mean its hard to throw away old things that stacked up
<BUGabundo1> I do!
<asac> over time
<asac> its like hose cleaning
<BUGabundo1> I haven't got ONE new in weeks
<BUGabundo1> and removed a few
<BUGabundo1> and disable all I don't use
<BUGabundo1> the last one to be added was the longurl
<asac> for you not getting ONE new for weeks should not be the goal
<asac> rather removing 2 a week ;)
<BUGabundo1> eheh
<asac> yeah but well
<BUGabundo1> I'll try to make a new profile and just instal the bare minium
<BUGabundo1> still I bet they will grow fast
<asac> BUGabundo1: remove stuff when you dont use it for a week
<BUGabundo1> TMB, noscript, addblock, betterGreader, bla bla
 * BUGabundo1 checks firefox status bar for unused addons
<BUGabundo1> ok 2
<BUGabundo1> maybe 4
<asac> i would say 10
<asac> ;)
<asac> for now
<asac> GO 1.0.0 beta
<asac> ViewMyCurrency 0.3897
<gnomefreak> is anyone else seeing the page loading (greyish blue) color in the address bar when loading?
<asac> gnomefreak: on which ffox version?
<gnomefreak> i dont have the bar in lower right corner of 3.0.7
<gnomefreak> its in awsomebar now
<gnomefreak> awesomebar even
<asac> i dont see that
<asac> on 3.0
<asac> nor on 3.6
<gnomefreak> maybe an extension?
<BUGabundo1> 12 disabled, 1 removed
<gnomefreak> i thought we stopped supported firefox-2? if so why is someone trying to compile it
<BUGabundo1> ViewMyCurrency is a bit broken for Euro
<asac> just reading: so the former CEO of deutsche-post AG got caught in tax fraught thing and got fired ... now he gets 20 million EUR pension ... thats how it works
<gnomefreak> asac: ill let you mark this as wont fix. bug 346506 we dont build anything using FF-2
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 346506 in firefox ".pc files in firefox-2-dev are broken" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/346506
<gnomefreak> that i know of
<BUGabundo1> how about that asac? is that any better?
<gnomefreak> ok smoke than ill hit bugs not just email
<asac> BUGabundo1: great
<asac> BUGabundo1: thats good enough for today ;)
<asac> 12 new disabled
<asac> or 12 in total now?
<BUGabundo1> 12 from the ones I add active
<asac> sorry. cant parse that ;)?
<BUGabundo1> and one removed
<BUGabundo1> from all of those
<BUGabundo1> I disabled 12
<asac> yes. did you disable 12 on top of those that were already disabled in paste you posted above?
<BUGabundo1> can't say it any other way
<asac> or are now 12 disabled in total ;)
<asac> ?
<BUGabundo1> ahh
<BUGabundo1> yes
<BUGabundo1> more 12
<asac> so how many are disabled now?
<asac> 20?
<BUGabundo1> haven't count how many are leaft active
<asac> ;)
<asac> no need to ;)
<asac> we can continue in a week or so ;)
<asac> Long URL Please 0.3.0
<asac> ;)
<BUGabundo1> around 33 active
<BUGabundo1> asac: don't you hate µblog blind urls?
<asac> ok long urls might make some sense for privacy
<BUGabundo1> how the F. invented that?
<asac> BUGabundo1: acutally no. but yeah. its dangerous and one should look where they go before clicking in general
<BUGabundo1> asac: but they are blind!
<BUGabundo1> you can't see where it takes you
<asac> yes. thts why i said:
<asac> 02:37 < asac> ok long urls might make some sense for privacy
<asac> but i rather would want that feature in gwibber i guess
<BUGabundo1> (01:37:39 AM) asac: BUGabundo1: its dangerous and one should look where they go before clicking in general
<BUGabundo1> me too
<asac> i dont want to replace them as it takes lot of space
<gnomefreak> good news: i think i found SM2 build problem. bad news i dont have an upstream dir to run autoconf2.13
<asac> just seeing where they point to while hoevering
<asac> maybe domain is even enough
<BUGabundo1> like qaiku does ?
<asac> i sthat another extension? ;)
<asac> or KDE ?
<BUGabundo1> its a µblog
<BUGabundo1> clone from jaiky
<BUGabundo1> *jaiku
<gnomefreak> http://www.qaiku.com/
<BUGabundo1> they also short urls and just show domain a part of the path
<asac> hmm meta bonding site?
<BUGabundo1> gnomefreak: you there too?
<BUGabundo1> asac: ??
<gnomefreak> no i searched for it when you didnt answer
<gnomefreak> :) not sure what it is
<BUGabundo1> gnomefreak: looking at other channels backlog
<BUGabundo1> gnomefreak: it's a social network
<BUGabundo1> one more... but better
<BUGabundo1> has all the good stuff of jaiku
<BUGabundo1> in my opinion the BEST SN/µB around
<BUGabundo1> beats twitter by the mile
<gnomefreak> dont know what that is either :) is it like a blog?
<BUGabundo1> but since Google bought it (or the owners Know how) its dead
<BUGabundo1> now, qaiku is leading where it was left
<BUGabundo1> gnomefreak: it can be
<BUGabundo1> but µ
<BUGabundo1> 140 chars
<asac> why yet antoher social netowrking site?
<BUGabundo1> but replies are unlimited
<BUGabundo1> LOL
<gnomefreak> why do i get the feeling ive been to this site this morning when myrtle showed it
<BUGabundo1> gnomefreak: she loves it too
<gnomefreak> its was pink with turtles with hearts on them
<gnomefreak> had your comments on it too
 * asac drowns the whisky in the sink and gets a beer
<BUGabundo1> she is so punped up on it, that she even copies/pastes MANUALLY everything there
<BUGabundo1> until they have Gwibber and/or XMPP support
<gnomefreak> yes it was this site. i see how the cvomments are set up
<gnomefreak> still dont knwo what i would do with it
<gnomefreak> click on channels at the top than ask yourself why more channels doesnt IRC have enough
<BUGabundo1> eheheeh
<BUGabundo1> well *those* µblogs (jaiku and qaiku, and even identica)
<BUGabundo1> rival with IRC
<BUGabundo1> its easier for noobs
<BUGabundo1> and the web interface makes it easier
<gnomefreak> asac: bzr doesnt adhear to the following bzr bd --merge --dont-purge --builder=  in theory it should leave upstream dir in build-area but doesnt so i cant run autoconf
<BUGabundo1> besides the background queues allow you to do a lot more
<BUGabundo1> xmpp, sms, email, rss etc
<BUGabundo1> and IRC channels tend to be on topic!
<gnomefreak> i just got the rss for asac's identica
<BUGabundo1> on your µblog lifestream you just do what ever you want
<BUGabundo1> eheeh
<BUGabundo1> try not  to have mine
<BUGabundo1> you may get flooded
<BUGabundo1> but you may want my shared feed
<BUGabundo1> its much clamer now, that works keeps me busy many hours
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo1: stop with that charetor the "u" loking like thing. i cant do that and not sure what it is :( and people wonder why i dont come on at night
<BUGabundo1> http://feeds.bugabundo.net/BUGabundo-sharedfeed
<asac> gnomefreak: thats a my
<BUGabundo1> µ=micro
<asac> a greek letter
<gnomefreak> thats a russia char i think
<BUGabundo1> altgr m
<gnomefreak> ah
<asac> synonym for micro
<asac> you type it with alt gr + m
<asac> µ
<asac> ;)
<BUGabundo1> ehheh
<BUGabundo1> you are the 1st to ever comment on it!
<BUGabundo1> its so easy on linux
<Greenery> Firefox 3.5 nightly build didn't close the app completely, although it was already closed. I ended up to have to kill it. Any idea why? I'm using Kubuntu 8.10 KDE4.2
<BUGabundo1> Win u need alt+u253 or soemthing
<asac> Greenery: firefox has issues if you replace files while its running
<gnomefreak> brdisable ubufox and try
<asac> Greenery: thats known
<asac> and its one of the harder things to fix ,)
<Greenery> ah i see...thought it was kubuntu only problem
<gnomefreak> asac: it sounds like the issue i had where i had to killall firefox-3.1
<asac> its most important that you close it as soon as possible
<asac> without tring to open previously not opened parts of firefox
<asac> otherwise it hangs and a hidden window stays alive
<asac> that causes odd behaviuor
<asac> yes. killall is the way to do that
<asac> but its not something we can expect from users
<Greenery> is there a bug number for that?
<gnomefreak> come to think of it i remember that from cem
<asac> Greenery: bug 36739
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 36739 in firefox-3.0 "MASTER Misbehaves in all sorts of ways when upgraded while running" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/36739
<asac> old bug
<gnomefreak> im still tryint to get the [1] or [2] in the upper part of the line for when linking people to somewhere you use bleh bleh bleh see[1] and so on than leave the links at bottom of whatever it is you are in
<asac> setting to triaged ;)
<asac> it predates times where triaged didnt exist
<BUGabundo1> "Please View The Attachment And Call Mr.Akan Tutu On This No: + (27)74 87 11946. As Soon As Possible.Thanks You. " SPAM FAIL
<BUGabundo1> hey asac that's nice! I got that EVERY single Class I gave
<BUGabundo1> to the point I would force students to upgrade even before using FF
<asac> ok i gave a status update on the bug
<BUGabundo1> brb
<BUGabundo1> gona grab something to eat
<BUGabundo1> 2am is a bad hour to be up
<BUGabundo1> back
 * BUGabundo1 heads to LP to find older versions of NM
<BUGabundo1> asac: lost...
<BUGabundo1> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/0.7.1~rc3-0ubuntu1/+build/893213 ?
<asac> BUGabundo1: yes. the binaries are on the right
<asac> each .deb one page :-P
<BUGabundo1> got them
<BUGabundo1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/135166/
<BUGabundo1> if that's it, I'm installing and going to bed
<BUGabundo1> test tommorow
<asac> yes
<BUGabundo1> cy
<asac> cu
<cwillu> hmm, latest build out of ubuntu-mozilla-daily, my mouse wheel doesn't work
<cwillu> scroll bar works fine, but mouse wheel does nothing
<cwillu> and now it works
<cwillu> weird
<gnomefreak> ok 1. why would the jaunty build of SM2 work and intrepid and hardy fail on the fsh patch. 2. on Jaunty patch ../../*config/Make.in fails to apply im guessing due to lack of running autoconf2.13?
<gnomefreak> there was a 3. but dont remember off hand
<gnomefreak> oh in  1. i didnt need to run autoconf2.13 on Jaunty and used same branch for hardy adn intrepid
<gnomefreak> is this site in french? http://atilf.atilf.fr/tlf.htm
<asac> gnomefreak: its not chinese
<gnomefreak> oh shit i didnt see the .fr :(
<asac> gnomefreak: you know that all english words ending with "ment" are french words do you?
<asac> entertainment engagement ... and so on ;)
<asac> treatment (well thats traitment i ges in french ... but you get the point ,))
<gnomefreak> yep
<gnomefreak> asac: bug 220628 is now the master bug for Xwindow errors in FF if there is already a master bug please let me know ill fix it
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 220628 in firefox "firefox-3.0b5 received an X Window System error: 'BadIDChoice'" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/220628
<gnomefreak> atm has 11 duplicates on it
<gnomefreak> its still early maybe i will do some real bug work not just email
<gnomefreak> smoke
<gnomefreak> bug 233990
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 233990 in thunderbird "Bare lf in mdn message from crashing thunderbird" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/233990
<asac> gnomefreak: looking ad id bug
<asac> at
<gnomefreak> i looked upstream and found a few but none that really explained it to me. i left the link from search on bug
<gnomefreak> im going to eat
<BUGabundo> asac: hi
<BUGabundo> do you need any tests from me at bug 325868 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 325868 in xorg-server "huge fonts" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/325868
<BUGabundo> or from my hw?
<asac> BUGabundo: my questions were addressed to LeSpocky
<BUGabundo> I know
<BUGabundo> I read Kubuntu
<asac> the symptoms on the wiki page are out of date
<BUGabundo> okay
<BUGabundo> good to know
<asac> so the bug in general doesnt apply anymore
<BUGabundo> I'm sub to the wiki, hasn't get any updateds
<asac> e.g. we have pixel sized fonts and not point sized fonts
<BUGabundo> nice
<asac> BUGabundo: sure. i didnt even know something like that was on it
<BUGabundo> guess I need to get a daily and test again
<asac> BUGabundo: you shouzld unset your font settings
<asac> in gconf
<asac> to get what we ship by default
<BUGabundo> how?
<asac> otherwise you might still use points
<asac> wait a sec
<asac> gconftool-2 -u /desktop/gnome/interface/font_name /desktop/gnome/interface/document_font_name /desktop/gnome/interface/monospace_font_name
<BUGabundo> and that info should be on the wiki! and release notes so that other users upgrading fix their system
<asac> BUGabundo: i have to update it
<BUGabundo> ohh everything is BIGGER now
<asac> but first i need to fix the font config dialog
<asac> atm i cannot tell how it will be in the end ;)
<asac> BUGabundo: yes, could be
<asac> BUGabundo: what font size did you previously use?
<BUGabundo> 13.333 is bad
<asac> BUGabundo: nah
<BUGabundo> 8
<BUGabundo> 13.3" @ 1280x800
<asac> BUGabundo: yes. 13.333px is 10
<BUGabundo> 112 DPIs
<asac> so you need 10.666px
<asac> yeah
<BUGabundo> hey.. stuff is not changing!!!!!
<asac> gconftool-2 -s --type string /desktop/gnome/interface/font_name "Sans 10.666px"
<BUGabundo> I can't reduce font now on appearance?
<asac> gconftool-2 -s --type string /desktop/gnome/interface/document_font_name "Sans 10.666px"
<asac> BUGabundo: dont use appearence
<asac> thats currently not proper
<BUGabundo> why?
<BUGabundo> is there a bug for that?
<asac> because i havent come to fix that yet
<BUGabundo> okay
<asac> run the comands above
<BUGabundo> did
<BUGabundo> humm
<asac> and if your terminal is too big still use gconftool-2 -s --type string /desktop/gnome/interface/monospace_font_name "Monospace 10.666px"
<BUGabundo> still getting used to it
<asac> BUGabundo: gnome-terminal has a bug. use the one from my ppa
<BUGabundo> my terminal is never big enough
<asac> e.g. gnome terminal makes sthings really big
<BUGabundo> I always increase it
<asac> heh
<asac> ok
<BUGabundo> I have bad vision
<asac> then try to use my gnome-terminal from ppa and run:
<asac> and if your terminal is too big still use gconftool-2 -s --type string /desktop/gnome/interface/monospace_font_name "Monospace 14.666px"
<asac> or even gconftool-2 -s --type string /desktop/gnome/interface/monospace_font_name "Monospace 16px"
<asac> BUGabundo: but take the terminal from my ppa for that otherwise it will be like 25 pixel of size ;)
<asac> which is probably too big for you too
<asac> i use 14.666px
<BUGabundo> ehhee
<BUGabundo> let me add your ppa
<BUGabundo> just one question: how is this going to affect KDE apps?
<BUGabundo> great... there goes my kmail title bar
<asac> BUGabundo: kde still has the problem from the wiki page
<asac> BUGabundo: thats why i ask him to test ubuntu, which has that fixed by using pixel sized fonts
<BUGabundo> I should file a bug on that.... but I already know the response
<BUGabundo> "kde apps on gnome?!"
<asac> BUGabundo: i would recomment to use 13.333px like our defaults and 14.666px or even 16px for monospace
<asac> BUGabundo: well. gtk-qt-engine might have some impact
<asac> but i doubt it
<asac> in general i didnt touch much that would affect qt
<asac> and kde
<BUGabundo> http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/112892/screenshot_001.png
<BUGabundo> also nautilus fonts are HUGE
<BUGabundo> for files names
<BUGabundo> Firefox menus and status bar are smallish
<BUGabundo> FF Title bar are too big
<BUGabundo> http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/112892/screenshot_002.png
<BUGabundo> firefox look
<asac> BUGabundo: yes nautilus is a bug
<asac> there are a bunch of apps that have some isues
<BUGabundo> and FF?
<asac> tbird, nautilus, pidgin
<asac> FF should be right
<asac> BUGabundo: the titlebar font looks like 10.666px
<asac> if you changed it bck to 13.333px restart firefox
<asac> firefox doesnt always update fonts instantaneously
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> I'll do
<BUGabundo> filing bugs now
<asac> BUGabundo: for what?
<BUGabundo> read #u-devel
<BUGabundo> software-properties
<BUGabundo> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-properties/+bug/38781
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 38781 in software-properties "Enh: confirmation dialog for adding an apt-key" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<asac> ah ok
<BUGabundo> asac: 3.6 looks as bad!
<BUGabundo> too small
<asac> BUGabundo: as i said you are using 10.666px somewhere
<asac> still
<BUGabundo> http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/112892/screenshot_003.png
<BUGabundo> ahh
<BUGabundo> missed that
<BUGabundo> yes! Fonts still have 2 8
<asac> BUGabundo: gconftool-2 -a /desktop/gnome/interface
<asac> gconftool-2 -a /desktop/gnome/interface | grep font_na font_name = Sans 13.333px document_font_name = Sans 13.333px monospace_font_name = Monospace 14.666px
<BUGabundo> Fonts: http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/112892/screenshot_004.png
<asac> BUGabundo: dont go to appearence dialog
<asac> dont do that
<asac> its currently broken
<asac> just use gconf for now
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/135458/
<BUGabundo> I didn't mess there
<BUGabundo> its just showing the result of our changes
<asac> BUGabundo: ok
<asac> go to gconf-editor
<asac> and set Monospace to 13.333px
<asac> or even 14.666px
<BUGabundo> ok
<asac>  monospace_font_name
<asac> is the key
<asac> ok then set the others to 13.333px
<asac> thats more likely what you want
<asac> if you want the things a bit smaller use 12.000px
<asac> e.g. for font_name
<asac> and document_font_name
<asac> ok ... so the window title is also an issue
<asac> we havent changed that yet, but change
<asac> /apps/metacity/general/titlebar_font
<asac> use 13.333px
<asac> or 12.000px
<asac> or 10.666px
<asac> for the titlebar_font
<BUGabundo> calm down!
<BUGabundo> ehee
<asac> whatever you prefer
<BUGabundo> can't type that fast
<asac> BUGabundo: yeah. i will stop now
<BUGabundo> sorry
<asac> just change the four keys  ;)
<asac> BUGabundo: its all ;)
<BUGabundo> its hard to change and test
<asac> BUGabundo: nah
<asac> just close the font appearence dialog ... never open it again ;)
<asac> then go through gconf-editor and o the changes i said
<asac> and then restart firefox
<BUGabundo> ok, back
<BUGabundo> stupid pidgin plugin memory leak!
<asac> BUGabundo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/135459/
<BUGabundo> uses all my ram and swap
<asac> run those commands for normal sized fonts
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/135460/
<asac> and those if you want everything one step smaller ;)
<BUGabundo> close
<BUGabundo> FF 3.6 is close to perfect
<BUGabundo> title bar is too small, and tab text is too big
<BUGabundo> fine tunning now
<asac> BUGabundo: screenshot
<asac> BUGabundo: title bar ... thats the last command you ran
<asac> you can choose a bit bigger font there
<asac> e.g. add 1.333
<BUGabundo> pidgin fonts are huge too
<asac> BUGabundo: thats a bug in pidgin
<BUGabundo> and gnome apps bar
<asac> ignore that for now
<asac> i have the fix
<asac> BUGabundo: what is gnome apps bar?
<asac> please a screenshot. i probable dont know it yet
<BUGabundo> the bottom bar
<BUGabundo> uploading
<BUGabundo> its 3G
<BUGabundo> it takes a bit
<BUGabundo> http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/112892/Screenshot.png
<BUGabundo> Nautilus Fonts is even bigger
<asac> nautilus is known bug ... i will fix it (its already in the bug)
<asac> BUGabundo: yeah. pidgin is under control here
<BUGabundo> $ gconftool-2 --type string -s /apps/metacity/general/titlebar_font "Sans 13.333px"
<asac> the bottom bar looks ok
<asac> thats the default font_name
<BUGabundo> look better
<asac> BUGabundo: yeah. in general 13.333px is good for all
<BUGabundo> humm but the gnome app bar is too big
<BUGabundo> which one is it?
<BUGabundo> gconftool-2 --type string -s /desktop/gnome/interface/monospace_font_name "Monospace 14.666px" > 13 ?
<asac> yes. but it was never different from the other font_name things
<asac> BUGabundo: no
<asac> BUGabundo: its font_name
<asac> thats used everywhere for you
<asac> e.g. menu and so on
<asac> so if you want the bottom bar smaller your menus and buttons and so on will be smaller in general
<BUGabundo> menu is too big
<BUGabundo> let me try 13.3
<asac> BUGabundo: yeah. so you want /desktop/gnome/interface/font_name 12px
<asac> BUGabundo: menu is also font_name
<BUGabundo> much better
<asac> please run gconftool-2 -R /desktop/gnome/interface/ again
<asac> and paste it
<asac> gconftool-2 -R /desktop/gnome/interface
<asac> (without the trailing slash)
<BUGabundo> http://pastebin.com/f49295062
<BUGabundo> http://pastebin.com/f44e5de2e
<asac> BUGabundo: yeah. thats the defaults we ship ;)
<asac> BUGabundo: so you were just confused by the metacity titlebar thing
<asac> (which we kept using the old unit for now)
<asac> good
<BUGabundo> ok so its pidgin and Nautilus bugs for now?
<BUGabundo> yakes Terminal is huge!
<BUGabundo> glad I set my own to 11px
<asac> BUGabundo: terminal is fixed in my ppa
<asac> same for thunderbird
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> upgrading now
<gnomefreak> *Warning* Email Flood: please check email often to prevent too much flooding
<BUGabundo> I always set manually
<asac> current gnome terminal just uses your px value and uses them as point ... so things are really huge
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: ROFL
<gnomefreak> asac: i need a way to find out what -dbgsym packages are needed for tb2 crash reports
<gnomefreak> im cleaning up FF2.0 bug reports
<gnomefreak> down to 293 started over 330
<BUGabundo> asac: one more
<BUGabundo> http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/112892/screenshot_005.png
<BUGabundo> update manager
<asac> yeah update manager is bogus
<asac> BUGabundo: i would think its a update-Manager default thing
<asac> lets check
<gnomefreak> looking
<gnomefreak> fonts?
<BUGabundo> yeah
 * gnomefreak wonders why you are still having issues with font.
<gnomefreak> asac: as i recall U-M gets fonts from system
<asac> BUGabundo: yeah. ok update-manager suffers from broken gtk which i have fixed
<asac> let me check
<asac> lol ... i dont have update-manager installed ;)
<BUGabundo> ROFL
<gnomefreak> ubuntu-desktop installs it ;)
<BUGabundo> he is not using u-desktop
<gnomefreak> he uses firefox and by trial and error if using a devel cycle you should have u-d installed to reduce upgrade problems ;)
<asac> i dont know ;)
<asac> i think i dropped it at some point
<BUGabundo> I guess it forces some package you didn't want
<gnomefreak> like evolution :)
<BUGabundo> yeah
<gnomefreak> 279 left, smoke my back hurts like shit
<BUGabundo> I just use it as PIM for calendar and gmail contacts
<BUGabundo> for mail I rather user KMail
<BUGabundo> even with all its crashes and unfixed bugs
<gnomefreak> i havent figured out how to set up any of the text based emails so i use SM2 and TB3 for all but 2 of my emails. the 2 left are spam catchers
<BUGabundo> ah?
<gnomefreak> i have 2 emails that i route spam to :)
<BUGabundo> yes that I got
<BUGabundo> I have some spam inboxes too
<BUGabundo> but the all text based?
<BUGabundo> mutt?
<BUGabundo> asac: have you seen OOo??
<BUGabundo> its the biggest Font issue I've seen
<asac> given that update-manager remove i expect that i dont have it either ;)
<asac> BUGabundo: please screen
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: i havent figured any of them out yet :(
<BUGabundo> http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/112892/Screenshot-1.png
<BUGabundo> asac: ^^^^^
<BUGabundo> status bar is too big
<BUGabundo> Menu bar is huge
<BUGabundo> font name and size boxes are too big
<BUGabundo> oh and the ruler
<gnomefreak> i blame extensions ;)
<asac> nah. its certainly a OOO bug
<asac> given so many apps having regressions i feel like this is not gonna make it ... meaning back to point font sizing for jaunty
<BUGabundo> yeah
<BUGabundo> its to short on time
<gnomefreak> what is the bug number for the right click master bug?
<asac> gnomefreak: bug 187313
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 187313 in firefox "[MASTER] right click (with button release) might activate random popup-menu-item" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187313
<gnomefreak> asac: thanks
<gnomefreak> oh what the fuck. am i here?
<gnomefreak> this is becoming a pain in the ass OOPS-1177EC92
<gnomefreak> ill talk to #lp in a bit
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: I see you
<gnomefreak> than why OOPS :(
<BUGabundo> LP edge slow?
<gnomefreak> no i tryed changing it and it changed but gave me an oops anyway
<gnomefreak> it is reproducible in staging as well
<[reed]> How do I remove all mention of a package from dpkg's db without actually removing any of the files?
<gnomefreak> sudo apt-get clean? that should clean out the cache but not sure if packages go too
<[reed]> like, I have a package installed
<BUGabundo> archive packages go
<[reed]> but I want to remove it from being controlled by apt/dpkg
<[reed]> and leave it completely in my control (as in, just the files, no packaging info at all)
<BUGabundo> only way I know
<BUGabundo> is to remove the package and then install from source
<BUGabundo> any deb use, will include it on DB
<gnomefreak> why not just pin it? that way ubuntu doesnt update it
<gnomefreak> ok who wants to fix SM2 it should be a simple autoconf2.13 only problem is bzr --dont-purge is not leaving the dir in build-area at the rate im going ill never get to it.
<cwillu> [reed], you can't, without hacking the db
<cwillu> [reed], back up a step though, what are you trying to do?
<[reed]> I installed a .deb, and now I want to swap to manually maintaining this package using just an svn checkout, but I don't want dpkg/apt/aptitude to remove my existing config and such... I ended up just renaming everything, dpkg -r'ing it, and then renaming it back
<[reed]> that worked...
<cwillu> [reed], the config (anything in /etc) isn't removed when you remove a package
<[reed]> the config isn't in /etc, though
<[reed]> so, I wasn't too sure if it would remove it or not ;)
<cwillu> if it was a proper debian/ubuntu package, and the configuration was actually configuration, and not scripts that were part of the application that you hacked on, then they should be left alone :p
<cwillu> anything in your home directory also counts as config
<[reed]> it's not a proper debian/ubuntu package...
<[reed]> just a .deb somebody created for a package :)
<BUGabundo> [OT] Ubuntu gurus: please review and help me improve it for my next FLOSS class: http://hellotxt.com/l/gtEN
<fta> hi
<BUGabundo> hi fta
<gnomefreak> down to an even 200
<fta> asac, 3G didn't work at all on my netbook :(
<gnomefreak> brb
<BUGabundo> fta did you down grade the NM libs?
<BUGabundo> I did... still haven't tested it though
<BUGabundo> fta 0.7.1~rc3-0ubuntu1
<fta> it's a fresh install, no ppa
<asac> fta: i dont know what drivre you have
<BUGabundo> fresh trunk NM won't work
<BUGabundo> I tried yesterday with daily build
<fta> it's the same key, the huawei
<BUGabundo> me too
<BUGabundo> e220 I think
<BUGabundo> fta that's why I asked if you could downgrade NM
<asac> yeah try to downgrade
<BUGabundo> to version 0.7.1~rc3-0ubuntu1
<asac> there are a few filer functions added that should prevent too many devices from popping up
<BUGabundo> I *think* that one worked
<BUGabundo> asac: log is strange for trunk version
<asac> yes that was before the attempt to fix device detection
<BUGabundo> log shows it but says no serial port
<fta> BUGabundo, without any kind of network access, no i didn't
<fta> asac, btw, in the UNR image, ppp is not installed :(
<asac> sigh
<fta> so if you install remix on a netbook, plug you 3G key, n-m asks you to configure it, then you wait and you're doomed
<fta> the logs shows no pppd binary found
<asac> didnt know its not installed
<fta> i installed it, but it still didn't work for other reasons
<asac> yeah. ppp not installed is a bug
<asac> i guess i should depend on it from NM to prevent that
<fta> 12090 firefox-3.1                     1762   303   770   674    15 (Unknown)
<fta> 23441 firefox-3.2                      296    25    89   174     8 (Unknown)
<fta> 41405 firefox-3.5                       22     1     0    21     0 (Unknown)
<fta> 46228 firefox-3.6                       12     0     0    12     0 (Unknown)
<fta> 1062  firefox-3.0                    517706 81481 361515 74672    38 (Alexander Sack)
<fta> 552   firefox                        914720 10037 439043  1990 463650 (Alexander Sack)
<fta> 52128 firefox2                           6     0     6     0     0 (Unknown)
<asac> ok so 3.2 is obviously mostly daily
<fta> nope, i think most are from my PPA
<asac> you should remove ffox 3.2 from there
<asac> because there are no milestones for
<asac> it
<fta> i just wait a bit to see how it stabilizes
<fta> 1 week should be enough
<asac> i am not sure if numbers ever get removed
<fta> ?
<fta> 4354  prism                          18888  1562 16240  1079     7 (Ubuntu Mozilla Team)
<fta> not that bad
<fta> 15726 chromium-browser                 955    36     0   919     0 (Unknown)
<fta> \o/
<BUGabundo> what numbers are those?
<fta> catching up on
<fta> 9629  cxchromium                      3065   338  2503   164    60 (Unknown)
<fta> popcon
<fta> 16283 gwibber                          884   122   300   462     0 (Unknown)
<fta> yeah, chromium-browser beats gwibber, even without beeing in universe :)
<asac> i dont think there are any new installs from gwibber
<asac> all that wanted it had it before
<asac> ok watching TV now ... enough font mess for today
<fta> 884 is the number of installs, not new installs
<asac> what i ment was that universe doesnt help any app that isnt used ;)
<asac> especially if its in universe of developmeent release ;)
<asac> universe gives more tracition than PPA ... but that is only true for stuff in stable releases with good description and so on ;)
<asac> fta: this is all good. but debian ITP is now taking ... which will make it bad for future
<asac> i asked them if we can take over the ITP for you now
<BUGabundo> [OT] Ubuntu gurus: please review and help me improve it for my next FLOSS class: http://hellotxt.com/l/gtEN
<asac> but it was a huge mistake not take the ITP i am sure. it means wasted energy in the long run
<fta> if someone does it better, i have no problem with that
<asac> fta: the package could have been maintained in debian and would automatically come back to ubuntu
<asac> this way its a time bomb
<asac> you dont know what debian folks are up to
<fta> someone told me last week he wanted to do the itp for me, using my code, i agreed
<fta> no news since
<asac> fta: well. someone took the ITP
<asac> maybe thats him
<asac> but what he will do is fork your stuff
<asac> most likely
<asac> if not in the beginning, in the end
<asac> fta: give him access to the chromium bzr repo at least
<asac> so he maintains the debian changes directly there
<asac> at least i would try that way
<asac> debian bug 520324
<ubottu> Debian bug 520324 in wnpp "ITP: chromium -- A web browser developed by Google based on the" [Wishlist,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/520324
<fta> same guy
<gnomefreak> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<BUGabundo> or go direcly to medibuntu
<asac> ok i think i will wait two more weeks and then just take over those ITPs
<fta> which ones?
<asac> all chromium related
<asac> i just cannot see this blowing up ;)
<fta> i never understood why you never asked me to join, i would be pleased to see you contribute
<asac> fta: i have no time. but given the current risk i would just push your stuff to debian
<asac> i guess when i start doing that i will automatically contribute ;)
<fta> i don't think it's acceptable for them, too many in source deps
<asac> its ok
<fta> they would need an updated ia32-libs too
<asac> worst thing that would happen is that it doesnt migrate to testing
<asac> sure
<asac> doest debian have that at all?
<fta> ?
<asac> wasnt sure if they stopped maintaining that package
<asac> ok now TV ... bbl
<gnomefreak> 139 bugs including the songbird bug
<gnomefreak> im so done
<gnomefreak> i will try to get to SM2 this week sometime. I know i have to work a few days this week. i'm sure i wont mind if i take a few days off and let the 2 guys run the shop :)
<c0p3rn1c> gnomefreak: don't forget to update flashplugin-nonfree thankyou! :)
<BUGabundo> eheh
 * c0p3rn1c ducks behind BUGabundo for cover :-p
<BUGabundo> I are big.... but not that big!
<c0p3rn1c> hehe
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak kicks both our asses
<c0p3rn1c> hmmz I thing where lucky today because gnomefreak seems to have passed out from exhaustion :-)
<gnomefreak> c0p3rn1c: flash?
<c0p3rn1c> think*
<gnomefreak> you mean 64?
<c0p3rn1c> gnomefreak: yup :-)
<gnomefreak> c0p3rn1c: it will be a while. i cant find upstream source or md5sum and i have to figure out how to install and configure qmenu since i dont have 64 arch
 * gnomefreak too tired to lift my foot that high BUGabundo :)
<BUGabundo> so c0p3rn1c you need to bug upstream foruns to have them publish a MD5
<c0p3rn1c> aiaiai
<gnomefreak> publish the source would be best
<gnomefreak> i can get md5 from source
<BUGabundo> heeheheheheheheheheeheheheheheheheheheehehe
<c0p3rn1c> :-D
<BUGabundo> yeah right! (adobe) source
<fta> good, chromium ppa is green now: https://edge.launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa?field.name_filter=&field.status_filter=any&field.series_filter=jaunty
<c0p3rn1c> you mean when hell freezes over ? :0P
<gnomefreak> and you wonder why im not in a hurry :)
<BUGabundo> want some US dolar money making slots with that too?
<c0p3rn1c> :-)
<c0p3rn1c> gnomefreak: ehm I dunno how flashplugin-nonfree is packaged but isn't it just a job of replacing that library ?
<gnomefreak> c0p3rn1c: its a job to replace the md5sum for most part than hope it builds ok we just use scripts to grab upstream source
<c0p3rn1c> I just copied libflashplayer.so to a directory and tada, it works
<gnomefreak> fta: its broke i think
<fta> gnomefreak, what is broken?
<gnomefreak> c0p3rn1c: our scripts do that for us, for 32bit and uses nspluginwrapper to grab 32bit for 64bit arch
<c0p3rn1c> I don't have nspluginwrapper installed
<fta> d'oh! https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
<gnomefreak> fta: nevermind i see that the version went from 170 to 171 and thats why the versions looked wrong
<gnomefreak> good so its not just me that cant get shit to build
<gnomefreak> i see 9 on that page at this time
<gnomefreak> im gonna run dpkg-buildpackage but i dont htink it will help but maybe it will give me upstream dir so i can fix it way too much damn hoping
<c0p3rn1c> gnomefreak: I'm no linux guru and I don't know how to create packages yet but, the package installer just has to sudo mv libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/firefox-3.xxx/plugins/, after that flash works you don't need anything else as far as I know
<gnomefreak> c0p3rn1c: we are unable to support 64 at this time so for 64archs nspluginwrapper (as i recall is needed) now grabbing from upstream you wouldnt need nsplugin... for 64 bit
<gnomefreak> thats odd. xulrunner updated but ff 3.5 didnt and they both still have lpia building im on 386
<c0p3rn1c> gnomefreak:  I don't know what nspluginwrapper is and I dunno what you mean with upstream
<c0p3rn1c> but thats ok I guess, maybe I'll figure it out later, I just think it's a pitty for the other ubuntu 64 bit users out there
<gnomefreak> c0p3rn1c: you grabbed the package for 64bit from adobe. since we dont have it yet nspluginwrapper is needed to run 32bit on a 64bit arch
<gnomefreak> dont worry when i get the info i need (if before KK starts) than it will hit PPA's depending on if someone grabs it bbefore i do
<c0p3rn1c>  since we dont have it yet, "it"?
<gnomefreak> flash64
<c0p3rn1c> gnomefreak: it's over here http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplayer10/libflashplayer-10.0.22.87.linux-x86_64.so.tar.gz
<gnomefreak> this is gonna go horribly wrong :( i dont want to fuck with patches today
<gnomefreak> ahi only saw *.tip.tar.gz a few days ago
<c0p3rn1c> gnomefreak: hehe, ok , relax take it easy, I don't want it to go horribly wrong ether =)
<gnomefreak> c0p3rn1c: not flash that should be fairly simple. SM is going to go wrong (just a feeling
<gnomefreak> )
<c0p3rn1c> ah, anyways, do you want me to remind you later or would you find that annoying , since you're swamped with work?
<gnomefreak> c0p3rn1c: remind me say thursday im hoping to be finished with everything else by than
<c0p3rn1c> gnomefreak: ok great, but I will take all the credit though ok ? :p
<c0p3rn1c> j/k
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: after beta ?
<BUGabundo> isn't that a bad date?
<BUGabundo> lots of new jaunty users == more bugs
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: not too bad eveything for jaunty adn intrepid and hardy are done just waiting for asac to push im assuming that will happen after beta freeze
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> at least now we have testers
<gnomefreak> ok got tarball lets see how SM goes
<BUGabundo> on Hardy everyone waited for RC or release
<BUGabundo> then everyone complained about bugs...
<gnomefreak> this fucking patch needs to go to hell so badly
<BUGabundo> ppl expect stuff to be fixed automagicly
 * c0p3rn1c looks forward to brag to his friends about that he fixed flash64 on ubuntu =)
<BUGabundo> ROFL
<gnomefreak> why the hell wont it keep the upstream dir when it fails on a patch
<BUGabundo> I just have the upstream .so
<BUGabundo> unfortunatly I have to track updates manually
<gnomefreak> easy enough :) 492d98d25886afcaf18252334d4ac4e2
<BUGabundo> ah?
<gnomefreak> thats not gonna work i dont want a /so tarball
<gnomefreak> yep thats all it contains is the .so
<c0p3rn1c> your talking about flash right?
<gnomefreak> example should be named flashplayer10_install_linux_091508.tar.gz with only the 64part not the .so
<gnomefreak> c0p3rn1c: yep
<c0p3rn1c> gnomefreak: I just read that it  doesn't play nicely with pulseaudio
<gnomefreak> i have to make sure but i dont think the 10 tarball only holds .so file
<c0p3rn1c> gnomefreak: maybe we should do some more testing before releasing it to the big public
<gnomefreak> thats for someone else to screw with :) im sure it has something to do with being pre release since 10 didnt play will with PA before release
<gnomefreak> c0p3rn1c: i wont relelase it until its done on our end it will end up in PPA and people should use at own risk :)
<BUGabundo> c0p3rn1c: audio works here with flash64 bit
<BUGabundo> let me jump to you tube or something
<c0p3rn1c> BUGabundo: ah great, ok we should be safe then :)
<gnomefreak> more than likely its only libasound2-plugins that causes the issue however as i recall that is the main package for PA
<c0p3rn1c> but ehm atm other apps like vume don't detect that I have flash installed, can that be fixed ?
<gnomefreak> theres alot of shit in the control :(
<c0p3rn1c> it's because I executed the following : "sudo apt-get remove nspluginwrapper flashplugin-nonfree"
<c0p3rn1c> after that I installed it
<c0p3rn1c> as described on this forum : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=772490&page=64
<gnomefreak> its gonna be a little bit more work than i thought but its all good
<c0p3rn1c> great well I'm going to study a littlebit more for my English exam tomorrow, got distracted again like you guys can see :)
<BUGabundo> bbl, dinner
<c0p3rn1c> good luck and cu later
<gnomefreak> why do they give you an option to run -f when  it doesnt take that option :(
<gnomefreak> i give up for today
<fta> wtf is http://www.blogsdna.com/fr/2723/download-google-chrome-for-ubuntu-linux-pre-alpha-chromium-build.htm/
<fta> it's not even french, none of the sentences make sense
<fta> and the content is wrong too
<fta> including the commands
<c0p3rn1c> nooo, play rickroll in the background, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHg5SJYRHA0, it pulled me trough all of the tough linux shit :p
<fta> "Sudo apt-installer chrome navigateur" ??? lol
<fta> lol
<fta> http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=9007&q=linux&sort=-id%20-stars&colspec=ID%20Stars%20Pri%20Area%20Type%20Status%20Summary%20Modified%20Owner
<fta> some people are filing bugs upstream based on the daily ppa
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-03-22
<micahg> asac: fennec and prism look good, I'm going to tag for release
<micahg> asac: unless there's anything else for them or you want to check them first
<asac> if they work fine its probably good ... did you need to do some patching etc?
<asac> micahg: ?
<micahg> asac: yes, sorry
<micahg> let me see
<asac> i probably want to see the patches then ;)
<micahg> asac: no, I didn't need to add any new ones...upstream already supports xul192 in both cases
<micahg> asac: prism and fennec are now in bzr except for the release tag
<micahg> in case you want to see
<micahg> for fennec I managed to drop a patch as well
<micahg> asac: should I tag for release?
<asac> micahg: in ppa there is no successful prism build
 * micahg checks
<micahg> respinning prism...buildd must not have caught xul192-0ubuntu2
<micahg> asac: ^^
<asac> micahg: there are quite a lot of successful builds for lucid that are not superseded in archive
<asac> does that mean they dont work?
<micahg> asac: some of them yes, I updated the wiki with where packages are
<micahg> they built, but didn't test well in most cases
<micahg> I'll try to finish up the wiki tonight as to what works and what doesn't... I already updated it earlier today with the status of about half the packages
<micahg> asac: can you look at bug 537903 and see if you know a quick fix...armel is now failing gjs even with jit disabled
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 537903 in gjs "JS tests failing in gjs on i386 and armel" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/537903
<asac_> about gjs ... no clue from just the log
<asac_> would have to look closer
<asac_> can you finish the table, so i can check tomorrow morning how many extra hours we have to do thise week?
<asac_> ;)
<micahg> asack
<asac_> jo
<asac_> thats me ;)
<micahg> asac_: k, should I tag fennec so you can upload?
<asac_> is that a new upstream version?
<micahg> asac_: already got FFe approved for fennec
<asac_> ok
<micahg> it's the release
<micahg> 1.0
<asac_> yeah do it then
<asac_> is orig production as usual?
<micahg> asac_: yes, with tag
<micahg> I used the version 1.0 though since it is the release
<micahg> tag is rc3
<micahg> it's in the changelog
<asac_> kk
<asac_> and prism is good too?
<micahg> well, I tested it, it's building in PPA now
<asac_> anything else that needs to get pushed?
<asac_> kk
<micahg> asac_: tonight no, should I tag prism now and you'll push it too?
<micahg> tomorrow I'll try to have more stuff
<asac_> yes if you say its ready
<asac_> also need orig instructions
<asac_> will push all tomorrow morning
<asac_> yeah. finish the table please
<asac_>  we need to do hard assignments for this week
<asac_> as its basicalyl the final week ;)
<asac_> for lucid
<micahg> asac_: the orig for prism is fuzzy as I don't think we can pull specific versions, I'd say use the tarball from the PPA as I pulled that before they added upstream to 1.0beta3
<micahg> it's still in svn
<micahg> prism is finished
<asac_> micahg: how can we reproduce the tarball for prism?
<asac_> we need this. otherwise we cant release
<asac_> e.g. we need at least a svn revision id
<asac_> and document that in changelog
<micahg> asac: revision id is in changelog
<micahg> http://pastebin.com/71qMu9Hz
<micahg> let me see what happens if I try to generate a new one
<micahg> ah, I think I can use the date
<asac_> the revision should be good for svn
<asac_> thats ok
<asac_> (if the svn location is documented somewhere)
<micahg> asac_: yes, I moved mozclient in package
<micahg> let me see if this hack does it...
<asac_> hmm bug 543862
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 543862 in mozilla-devscripts "dh_xul-ext fails in dh7 when adding any option" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/543862
<asac_> think its pretty bad ;)
<micahg> indeed
<micahg> asac_: my version hack isn't working
<asac_> version hack?
<micahg> I was trying to use MOZCLIENT_POSTCOCMD to update the svn version, but I can't get the version passed to it
<micahg> I didn't realize, it's already there in DEBIAN_DATE :)
<micahg> asac_: I'll add a README.SOURCE on tarball generation, ok?
<micahg> or rather README.source
<TomJaeger> asac, thanks for the info; I'll dig up some references and add them to the bug report, but usually it comes down to Carl nixing patches because he's worried about the test suite.
<BUGabundo_remote> morning
<LLStarks> yo
<gnomefreak> asac:  it doesnt give who tried to upload google-gagets to *ffox35 PPA but it failed to upload
 * gnomefreak not sure if that is your upload
<gnomefreak> unable to find source package from what i can see
<asac_> gnomefreak: hmm
<asac_> gnomefreak: failed to upload usually means that a newer version is in archive
<gnomefreak> asac_: i was just going on what the email said
<asac_> gnomefreak: https://edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/ffox35/+packages
<asac_> there google-gadgets is fine
<asac_> google-gadgets - 0.11.2-1ubuntu1~ffox36~lucid2
<asac_> gnomefreak: can you test that?
<asac_> gnomefreak: would you be available to help a bit more on testing the other things?
<gnomefreak> i can
<gnomefreak> asac_: i have a few hours to play with
<gnomefreak> so i dont see why not
<asac_> gnomefreak: so https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Specs/Lucid/FirefoxNewSupportModel/xulrunner-list
<asac_> look for the lucid table at the bottom
<asac_> those that are "Uploaded" need to get verified from the real archive
<asac_> e.g. do they still work
<asac_> if thats the case just add /verified (gnomefreak) to the column  where currently (Uploaded) is
<asac_> gnomefreak: there is "lucid main" ... and "lucid universe"
<gnomefreak> and lucid multiverse but only a few
<asac_> gnomefreak: yeah. multivers comes last ;)
<asac_> chrisccoulson: whats the status on yelp?
<asac_> is that all ported to 1.9.2 and working well?
<asac_> (hi)
<asac_> hmm. why isnt rhythmbox in the ppa at all :/
<gnomefreak> asac_: what is the repo i dont think i have it
<chrisccoulson> asac_ - yelp is ported already
<asac_> chrisccoulson: rhythmbox?
 * asac_ goes through the lucid table (main)
<asac_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Specs/Lucid/FirefoxNewSupportModel/xulrunner-list
<chrisccoulson> asac_ - the rhythmbox xulrunner-dev build-depend appeared to be bogus, so I removed it
<chrisccoulson> it wasn't using any of it at build time
<asac_> chrisccoulson: hmm. didnt it build a plugin?
<asac_> but ok ;)
<asac_> chrisccoulson: packagekit?
<chrisccoulson> asac_ - it does, but it ships local headers
<asac_> ah ok
<chrisccoulson> i've not looked at packagekit yet
<asac_> did we drop the packagekit plugin too?
<asac_> i think we can just drop that if it doesnt "just work"
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that should be ok
<asac_> chrisccoulson: swt-gtk
<chrisccoulson> thats not done yet either
<asac_> also gluezilla, gtk-vnc and mozvoikko i see as left overs
<asac_> totem?
<chrisccoulson> totem is doing the same thing as rhythmbox, so i will remove the build-depend when i next do an upload
<asac_> kk
<asac_> can we file a bug?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i can do that
<asac_> or just do a totem upload now?
<asac_> so we can scratch it?
<chrisccoulson> i can do a totem upload. i just wasn't sure if it was worth doing that just to remove a build-depend though
<asac_> yes
<asac_> its worth doing it
<chrisccoulson> ok, i'll do that then
<asac_> cool
<chrisccoulson> (i'll just confirm that the plugins still work first though)
<asac_> please look at the other three i mentioned ... would be cool if we could get all main done today
<asac_> that would allow me to sleep again ;)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, sounds good
<asac_> chrisccoulson: yeah. i dont think that totem will build without xulrunner though
<asac_> it used the dependent glue in the past
<asac_> which requires some sdk libs
<chrisccoulson> i'll check that now and see
<asac_> thx
<chrisccoulson> asac_ - did you see the response to the conkeror FFe request?
<asac_> chrisccoulson: nope ... bug id?
<chrisccoulson> (bug 537900)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 537900 in conkeror "[FFe] merge conkeror 0.9.1+git100220-1 from debian testing to get xulrunner-1.9.2 support" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/537900
<gnomefreak> i found it :)
<asac_> chrisccoulson: is conkeror in main?
<chrisccoulson> asac_ - i'm wondering if we shouldn't just remove this?
<chrisccoulson> it's in universe
<gnomefreak> asac_:  i cant test google-gadgets. apt says cant find package
<gnomefreak> wrong name it seems
<asac_> chrisccoulson: i wondered about that too. I think we should check if the new version just works fine
<asac_> if not we kill it ... otherwise we keep it - throwing out stuff that is well maintained wasnt the goal.
<asac_> asked on the bug to verify the build before synching
<gnomefreak> asac_: did you want me to test the ones that are being uploaded/merged or the ones that are not?
<asac_> gnomefreak: first the ones that are uploaded ... when all those are done
<asac_> we check those that are in the ppa
<gnomefreak> k
<chrisccoulson> ok, totem is done now
 * gnomefreak not even sure how these work :( i know a few at least
<gnomefreak> gears is not compatible with 3.6
<gnomefreak> well the daily 3.6
<gnomefreak> asac_: where did you want me to put testing in the able for the uploaded packages
<asac_> gnomefreak: in the current table there is a row where you see "Uploaded"
<asac_> just change that to "Uploaded/Verified(gnomefreak)"
<asac_> or "Uploaded/Bug:xxxxx:"
<asac_> if it doesnt work (e.g. open a bug)
<gnomefreak> ok
<asac_> gnomefreak: ^
<asac_> chrisccoulson: do you run 32-bit?
<asac_> chrisccoulson: could you test enigmail xpi i produced? http://people.canonical.com/~asac/tmp/enigmail-1.0-linux-i686.xpi
<chrisccoulson> asac_ - i run 64-bit
<asac_> argh
<asac_> in the past everyone ran 32-bit ;)
<chrisccoulson> lol
<gnomefreak> i still do :)
<chrisccoulson> i've ran 64-bit since breezy ;)
<asac_> now you and micah both run 64-bit
<asac_> gnomefreak: can you test ;)? thats supposed to work with tbird 3 from lucid
<mahfouz> it's twice as many
<asac_> in the meantime: /me goes and gets his tbird changes from ronne
 * gnomefreak trying to figure out how to make/save a chmsee file
<gnomefreak> asac_: i will in a minute
<gnomefreak> the source of the test email says it is signed i just dont see the sig. in the email itself
<gnomefreak> ok looks like it works. another tester would be good just incase
<asac_> gnomefreak: send mails with sign/encypt ... and check if display is proper etc.
<asac_> also ...did your previous setting get preserved?
<asac_> you could also check if a new fresh profile works out of box
<chrisccoulson> gnomefreak, i tested chmsee already
<chrisccoulson> (i use it quite a bit for reading ebooks)
<gnomefreak> chrisccoulson: thanks
<gnomefreak> asac__: did you approve the merge request for SM2? i am against it until it has all binaries and such
<asac__> gnomefreak: sorry. not sure
<asac__> sm2 fell off the radar here
 * gnomefreak hasnt looked at the branch 
<gnomefreak> only 487 emails left :\
<gnomefreak> can someone try to confirm bug 544187 with TB3
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 544187 in thunderbird "Thunderbird-3.0 does not respect at least one setting" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/544187
<gnomefreak> yeah i know title can use a rework im just too tired to care about that :)
<gnomefreak> what is the regression tag named
<micahg> asac__: around?
<gnomefreak> micahg: he was maybe 30 minutes ago
<micahg> gnomefreak: probably on a call...
<gnomefreak> ah
<micahg> gnomefreak: there are 2 regression tags
<micahg> actually 3
<gnomefreak> micahg: tb3 is broke but worked on 2.0
<micahg> regression-potential
<gnomefreak> thanks
<micahg> chrisccoulson: why is xulrunner superfluous for totem, it builds a firefox plugin?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - it does the same as rhythmbox (it ships a local copy of xulrunner headers, and doesn't need xulrunner at all at build-time anymore)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: do we really want it doing that?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i'm not sure, but that's what upstream are doing
<chrisccoulson> i'd rather not deviate away from that
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I would think that opens it to security flaws
<chrisccoulson> micahg - it's been that way since intrepid
<chrisccoulson> the totem version shipped with hardy was the last one to require xulrunner build-depends
<micahg> chrisccoulson: wow...ok, well, if asac reviewed it for security issues...then ok
<chrisccoulson> micahg - see gnome bug 520629 for why it's done this way
<ubottu> Gnome bug 520629 in Browser plugin "deCOMtaminate plugins" [Enhancement,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=520629
<chrisccoulson> it's done specifically to make the plugins work with webkit
<micahg> chrisccoulson: so they're using a new API then?
 * gnomefreak thought we were dropping webkit (we == Ubuntu)
<micahg> gnomefreak: no, we're porting stuff to webkit
<gnomefreak> oh
<asac> !info gxine
<ubottu> gxine (source: gxine): the xine video player, GTK+/Gnome user interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.904-2ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 509 kB, installed size 1512 kB
<gnomefreak> ok done filing bugs today i think
<asac__> micahg: yeah.
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, i can't build xulrunner in 1 32-bit build environment on my 64-bit machine
<chrisccoulson> s/1/a
<micahg> chrisccoulson: which version?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - 1.9.2
<micahg> chrisccoulson: weird...which version, I can try in a 32 bit pbuilder locally
<chrisccoulson> it *thinks* it is building in a 64-bit environment
<micahg> chrisccoulson: oh, you need to set the arch for pbuilder
<gnomefreak> you didnt like the "-"
<micahg> gnomefreak: it looks like the old source package
<gnomefreak> ah
<micahg> asac__: sorry about conkeror, forgot to push a test build
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i'm using a 32-bit pbuilder on the 64-bit host. are you saying that i'm missing something else out too?
<asac> micahg: next time subscribe motu-release
<asac> for universe stuff
<micahg> asac__: no, release team merged
<asac> huh?
<asac> really?
<asac> ok
<chrisccoulson> yeah, the teams merged a few weeks back i think
<asac> well. i used motu-release successfully this week already ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: should be 64 bit pbuilder with 32 bit arch set
<micahg> asac__: yes, they haven't disabled the group, but a notice was sent out
<asac__> kk
<asac__> think we should metion that its universe in the title then
<chrisccoulson> micahg - oh, ok. i'm not sure i know how to do that though.
<asac__> guess slangasek wouldnt have felt summon that way - but could be wrong
<micahg> asac__: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2010-March/030316.html
<micahg> chrisccoulson: --architecture i386\
<micahg> oops
<micahg> w/out the \
<chrisccoulson> thanks, i'll try that
<micahg> asac__: did you know totem has in source xulrunner headers now?
<asac> micahg: well. if it really works without xulrunner fine
<asac> but in the past it used xpcom glue ... so the headers were not the problem alone
<asac> ok have to run some errands
<micahg> asac: I was wondering about security concerns, but if it's only headers I guess there aren't any
<asac> well. its not optimimal to ship in-soiurce headers if they use anything that is subject to change
<asac> i doubt that totem works without libxul
<asac> but could be ... then all is fine
<asac__> ok out for a bit
<asac__> we need to get all main table finished today ;)
<micahg> asac__: k, I'll test the new package..would like to chat when you return
<asac__> yes, we can do
<gnomefreak> parted and udisks have been held back for a while now
 * gnomefreak found out why
<gnomefreak> why the hell am i geting the import wizard?
<gnomefreak> micahg: ^^ wants to import 2.0 settings i dont have 2.0 installed
<micahg> gnomefreak: hmmm
<micahg> gnomefreak: any other thunderbird folders like .thunderbird-3.0?
<gnomefreak> any idea on what i should choose?
<gnomefreak> micahg: yes
<gnomefreak> why :(
<gnomefreak> due to running dailies?
<micahg> gnomefreak: were you running thunderbird-3.0 after you switched to thunderbird 3.0?
<gnomefreak> not that i know of
<micahg> gnomefreak: keep 2.0 settings
<micahg> and file a bug
<micahg> gnomefreak: I'll see if I can make it a little smarter
<gnomefreak> what is the bug? extra *-3.0 folder?
<micahg> gnomefreak: no, that would have been if you ran thunderbird-3.0 after you ran thunderbird
<gnomefreak> icon still using "thunderbird" so im not real sure how i ran -3.0
<gnomefreak> that is odd. there is no keep 2.0 settings however there is a keep 3.0 settings or import settings :)
<micahg> Import settings keeps you current .thunderbird
<gnomefreak> ok that is one i want than thanks
<gnomefreak> micahg: should i rename the .thunderbird-3.0 dir?
<micahg> gnomefreak: yeah, that'll keep the migrator from appearing
<gnomefreak> ok thanks
<LLStarks> micahg, can you test something for me?
<micahg> LLStarks: depends
<LLStarks> it's very simple, open up firefox, enable carat browsing on a tall site and try to do multiple page downs
<LLStarks> for me, it doesn't always work and a black stripe will appear down the length of the page.
 * micahg doesn't know how to enable caret browsing
<LLStarks> *hold down page down
<LLStarks> F7
<chrisccoulson> micahg - have you investigated why swt-gtk failed to build in the PPA?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: not yet
<micahg> LLStarks: doesn't seem to work, but I should test in a clean profile later
<LLStarks> doesn't work as in the bug appears?
<micahg> LLStarks: no a different bug
<micahg> I can't scroll up
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i'm not sure if something changed in xulrunner since you uploaded it, but i just managed to successfully build swt-gtk
<LLStarks> yeah, it also affects pageup
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yes, it's possible, I can respin
<chrisccoulson> micahg - that would be great
<micahg> chrisccoulson: 2 hours
<chrisccoulson> asac - do you think that the current mozilla-plugin.pc file that ships in xulrunner 1.9.2 is incorrect?
<chrisccoulson> it has this line:
<chrisccoulson> Cflags: -I${includedir}/stable -DXP_UNIX  -I${includedir}/nspr
<micahg> chrisccoulson: do we make that .pc file?
<chrisccoulson> but /usr/include/xulrunner-1.9.2/stable doesn't exist, and it makes packagekit not able to build the firefox plugin
<chrisccoulson> micahg - the pc file is shipped in the current -dev package
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yes, but is it created upstream or by us
<chrisccoulson> oh, sorry ;)
<chrisccoulson> it's created upstream
<micahg> chrisccoulson: makes me wonder if that's in the build
<micahg> no, it's not
<micahg> chrisccoulson: mozilla 540524
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 540524 in XULRunner "mozilla-plugin.pc.in still includes a stable in cflags" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=540524
<chrisccoulson> ah, thanks
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yeah, so we should probably patch that
<chrisccoulson> i was just about to ask if we could patch that
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yeah, add this...https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/attachment.cgi?id=422281&action=diff&context=patch&collapsed=&headers=1&format=raw
<micahg> or I can do it...here hold on,
<micahg> ugh...
<micahg> I already have a commit in tehre for 1.9.2.2
<micahg> it's for minimum NSS
<micahg> chrisccoulson: do you need a release test or just something to test in PPA?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i can build it here to test packagekit with
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, because we can release it next week
<micahg> when 1.9.2
<micahg> .2
<micahg> k, give me a minute
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, it's in bzr
<chrisccoulson> micahg- thanks
<micahg> chrisccoulson: just a warning, if you build as is, it won't use system nss
<micahg> chrisccoulson: have you seen my updates on teh xulrunner wiki page for statuses of stuff?
<kylehuff> asac: I just got an email from you and would like to talk more about it when you have time (as it came from launchpad, I cannot reply).
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i've not looked at that yet
<micahg> chrisccoulson: well, it shows where I am ATM...
<chrisccoulson> btw, the patch to the pc file doesn't apply properly (it's got the wrong filename in it)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ugh...
<asac> chrisccoulson: if it points to wrong directory its a problem, yes.
<chrisccoulson> micahg, "mozilla-1.9.2/xulrunner/installer/mozilla-plugin.pc.in-orig"
<micahg> yeah...ugh
<micahg> I'll fix
<chrisccoulson> thanks :-)
<asac__> we should forward the pc.in fix upstream if its wrong there
<micahg> asac__: no, I just took their patch as is and forgot to munge the dir
<micahg> asac__: can I push --overwrite or just add another commit on top?
<asac> micahg: not sure what you did
<asac> and when
<asac> if it happend 5 minutes agao, overwrite is ok
<micahg> asac__: I added it about 20 minutes afo
<asac> otehrwise on top
<micahg> ago
<asac> please look at bzr diff before committing
<micahg> 20 minutes means commit on top?
<asac__> yes
<micahg> k
<asac__> what do you mean with "took patch as is"?
<micahg> asac__: they have a patch which should land in 1.9.2.3 that they said isn't blocking but should take
<micahg> here: mozilla 540524
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 540524 in XULRunner "mozilla-plugin.pc.in still includes a stable in cflags" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=540524
<micahg> it was added by accident when OJI was added back for OS X
<asac__> but why is our patch busted?
<micahg> asac__: their top level dir is mozilla-1.9.2
<asac__> the patch looks ok
<micahg> yeah
<asac__> well. you have in-orig
<asac__> twice
<micahg> yes
<asac__> so you mixed things up
<micahg> I think that was the actual problem
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that's the problem
<asac__> well. that isnt upstream
<asac__> so you have edited the patch
<micahg> asac__: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/attachment.cgi?id=422281&action=diff&context=patch&collapsed=&headers=1&format=raw
<micahg> that's what I took
<asac__> i am looking here: https://bug540524.bugzilla.mozilla.org/attachment.cgi?id=422281
<asac__> thats ok
<micahg> ah, so the raw unified is broke then?
<asac__> anyway, test patches before committing ;)
<asac__> no clue what you are doing
<asac__> i just click on attachment
<micahg> ahh
<micahg> I forgot that was the shorcut
<micahg> I kept clicking on Diff
<ddecator> micahg: sorry, sounds like you're busy, but did you ever figure out why i can't push the songbird changes?
<micahg> ddecator: you need to start with a clean branch in a dir that's not under bzr contrl
<micahg> chrisccoulson: pushed
<chrisccoulson> micahg - thanks
<ddecator> micahg: how do i do that? just create a new directory?
<micahg> ddecator: well, bzr branch will create a new dir, just start in a dir not under bzr control
<micahg> and don't use ground control :)
<ddecator> haha, darn, i like the idea of ground control. alright, let me try that a sec
<micahg> ddecator: you can probably use it once you create the branch...idk
<micahg> maybe check and see if it auto upgrades branches
<micahg> asac__: sorry, I think this was the first time I actually added a patch from upstream
<micahg> chrisccoulson: swt-gtk built on i386, let's see if it builds on amd64'
<ddecator> there we go...
<ddecator> micahg: done
<micahg> ddecator: nice
<micahg> ddecator: I'll try to test later
<ddecator> micahg: sounds good
<micahg> ddecator: thank you for all the time spent doing that
<ddecator> micahg: no problem, i want to keep helping with it, debugging and everything =)
<asac__> np
<ddecator> i'm still having the same bug as before, so i'm trying to figure out the cause...
<micahg> ddecator: ok, I think I might have a few comments, but I think also, we want to try to have 1 task done per commit, so when I respond to the review, would you be able to separate each task out into a separate commit
<ddecator> micahg: as in start with the old branch, then make each change in the changelog one at a time and recommiting each time?
<micahg> asac__: is this fine for README.source in prism:: http://pastebin.com/Sc0NXWLk
<micahg> ddecator: exactly...also take a look at the format of previious changelog entries and try to match
<ddecator> micahg: sure, i can do that tonight
<asac__> micahg: yeah i think so
<asac__> maybe also explain the patch system
<asac__> briefly
<asac__> (if there is any)
<micahg> asac__: k. just adding a note that we're using quilt, also adding a not about Source Format
<micahg> asac__: http://pastebin.com/73Yf4mYU
<micahg> chrisccoulson: should I file a bug for the no source change rebuild on swt-gtk?
<asac__> yeah
<asac__> kk
<asac__> looks ok
<micahg> asac__: do I need a changelog comment for adding it?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i'm not sure a bug is needed. but i'm not sure if i can upload swt-gtk anyway
<asac__> micahg: yeah
<asac__> introducing README.source is good
<asac__> news
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, well, I'll file the bug and subscribe u-s
<asac__> also ensure it gets installed with .docs
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<micahg> asac__: ah, that's something I haven't done before.  I just create/add the prism.docs file?
<micahg> or does it go in prism.manpages?
 * micahg is checking policy
<asac__> i think in prism.docs
<asac__> dh_installdocs will tell you more
<asac__> i think debian/README gets auto installed there, but not README.source
<micahg> asac__: I added a link to the quilt docs as well (filesystem)
<micahg> asac__: you want to see the whole diff for the README or should I just push and tag for release?
<asac__> just push
<asac__> and let me know so i can upload
<micahg> asac__: pushed
<asac> chrisccoulson: you have swt-gtk fix?
<asac> or is that just rebuild after?
<chrisccoulson> asac - it just needs rebuilding
<micahg> asac__: we just rebuilt in PPA..it's NSC rebuild, but I think it should be tested first :)
<chrisccoulson> i'm taking a look at gtk-vnc now
<asac> micahg: thought you would make a tag we could upload?
<micahg> asac__: I did
<asac> oh that was prism
<asac> i looked at xul192
<micahg> ah
<micahg> prism and fennec are tagged
<micahg> xul192 I think we should wait till later in the week and then push 1.9.2.2+build1
<micahg> asac__: Axel updated the conkeror merge bug
<asac> ./debian/rules get-orig-source DEBIAN_DATE= is that working?
<ddecator> micahg: since i'm going through this anyway, i'm going to use the latest upstream build
<micahg> ddecator: ok
<micahg> asac: yes
<micahg> asac__: that was built into mozclient from before
<asac> micahg: so about the conkeror bug
<asac> we should have staged this in ppa
<micahg> asac__: should be built by now
<asac> then talk to release "once" to get exception to roll out everything in there
<asac> rather than going ahead and filing FFe bugs
<micahg> yep
<asac> well. you filed FFe bugs. and now we have discussion ongoing
<micahg> I thought that's how you said to do it if we need one
<asac> yes, but never before we have the bits ready
<asac> if i said it, ok
<micahg> well, I did do testing locally before I filed the bug and did make sure that it built
<asac> yes, but thats different than saying: "this is part of the official xul 192 port" ... "its staged and tested to work here: ...", etc.
<micahg> I probably need to be more verbose in the bug...but the questions aren't about the process, but rather the new features that the exception is for which is hard with conkeror since it doesn't have a real changelog
<asac> yes, but this whole discussion shouldnt have started
<micahg> Adding testing info to bgu
<asac> first i wasnt aware its now ubuntu-release
<asac> testing info doesnt help if its not avialble in ppa
<asac> release managers want testing from more than one person ... otherwise its the samne as all the time "yes, i tested it"
<micahg> asac__: testing isn't the issue, it's the features
<asac> its "code changes" ;)
<micahg> asac__: no, because if there were no new features I wouldn't need the FFe and this wouldn't have started :)
<asac> RM just care about features because it indicates that its risky.
<micahg> right
<asac> in the end it boils down to testing
<asac> the more testing you have the later you can get stuff in
<asac__> "Simple browser functionality tested and appears to work fine. Main look of app appears just like the previous version."
<asac__> thats not extensive enough
<micahg> asac__: ok, I'll add a more detailed test log later
<asac__> test 1. plugins install
<asac__> test 2. extension install (if there is such a thing)
<asac__> test 3. adblock, flashblock etc. extension packages
<asac__> test heavy javascript sites (name which you tested) - like gmail, yahoomail, gmaps, other
<asac__> test flash works (youtube)
<asac__> test bookmarking tings. test managing bookmarks
<asac__> test saving files
<asac__> test opening files (pdf's/odt)
<asac__> test main news sites (bbc, cnn, etc.)
<asac__> explicitly list what you tested. and post that in a comment (not add to summary)
<micahg> asac__: k
<ddecator> micahg: what command do i use to pull the songbird source from upstream?
<micahg> ddecator: ./debian/rules get-orig-source
 * micahg needs to add README.source files to mozilla products...
<ddecator> micahg: thanks. i have to go but i'll get the latest songbird ready tonight so you can test it later
<micahg> ddecator: ok, thanks
<asac__> micahg: so we have two merges in the table for insecure
<asac__> gears and gadgets
<micahg> asac__: yes, and conkeror
<asac> conkeror is coverd by the bug
<asac> its not a merge ... sync
<micahg> asac__: working on getting gadgets approved now
<micahg> asac__: they all have bugs
<asac__> micahg: get gadgets ready
<asac__> then get it approved
<micahg> asac__: it's ready and nhandler is reviewing
<asac__> if its ready in ffox35
<micahg> yes
<asac__> i can take care for the roll out
<asac__> nhandler is on that for quite some time
<asac__> whtas the status?
<micahg> asac__: he's slightly distracted with the music store, he said he'd get me an answer soon
<asac__> well. we cant wait that long
<asac__> is that a merge?
<asac__> or a sync?
<micahg> asac__: I asked him a half hour ago, yes, a merge
<asac__> what changes do we carry?
<micahg> just the GRE change
<asac__> GRE change?
<micahg> the others I was ablke to drop
<micahg> xul191 to xul192
<asac__> debian doesnt have xul192?
<asac__> did you test it?
<micahg> yes, I tried some of the gadgets
<asac> cool
<asac> so whats the debian to ubuntu diff?
<asac> is that in a bug?
<micahg> asac__: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/41300922/gadgets_debian.diff
<micahg> yes
<micahg> bug 513163
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 513163 in google-gadgets "[FFe] merge google-gadgets 0.11.2-1 from debian expermiental" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/513163
<asac> micahg: it depends on xulrunner-dev?
<asac> build depends
<asac> micahg: have you checked that the depends are ok? e.g. depend on xulrunner-1.9.2?
<micahg> yes should all be in teh build log
<micahg> yes, pulls xul192
<micahg> xulrunner-dev (>= 1.9.1.6)
<micahg> asac__: ffe granted on gadgets
<asac> great
<micahg> asac__: should I subscribe sponsors or you'll take care of it?
<asac> subscribe sponsors and give me the bug id
<asac> so i can sponsor ;)
<micahg> asac__: looks like nhandler subscribe sponsors already..bug 513163
<asac__> micahg: do we have a bug about missing sdk/-dev package for tbird?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 513163 in google-gadgets "[FFe] merge google-gadgets 0.11.2-1 from debian expermiental" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/513163
<micahg> asac__: no, I don't think I filed one
<micahg> but there is a bug for enigmail upgrade
<asac> micahg: which bug is that?
<micahg> bug 527138
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 527138 in enigmail "enigmail is uninstallable in lucid, needs update to 1.0" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/527138
<chrisccoulson> bugger, gtk-vnc doesn't build in the archive
<asac__> is the fixed xulrunner uploaded yet?
<asac__> for gtk-vnc? or wasnt that the .pc issue?
<chrisccoulson> asac__ - no, that's why. i'm using the fixed pc file here, so it builds ok
<chrisccoulson> that caught me out ;)
<asac__> heh
<asac__> micahg: can you make a retroactive cherry-pick/tag on the xul192 branch?
<micahg> asac__: I suppose, but we can push 1.9.2.2 later this week, it's being released next Tuesday
<micahg> we could probably push today if you wanted to..I think it's in beta already
 * micahg goes to check
<micahg> asac__: beta started last thursday
<micahg> asac__: BTW, TB3 is also in beta...for 3.0.4
<asac__> yeah. please prepare xulrunner 1.9.2 build1
<micahg> asac__: also, are we going to push a Seamonkey security update?
<micahg> asac__: k
<asac__> for 1.1 branch?
<asac__> yes
<asac__> seamonkey in lucid ... not sure
<asac__> either dead or alive
<asac__> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunderbird/3.0.3+nobinonly-0ubuntu2
<micahg> asac__: if I can get the rest of the lucid packages ported with chrisccoulson's help, I might try for SM2, someone did some patch work, but he's given up on working with our procedures
<micahg> asac__: I saw that :)
<micahg> asac__: otherwise, maybe drop from Lucid and add back in +1?
<chrisccoulson> right, xiphos is ported now
<asac> micahg: did we have a ffe bug?
<micahg> asac__: for which?
<asac> micahg: sorry. prism
<asac> i think it doesnt need one
<micahg> asac__: no, bug fix only AFAIK
<asac> just wondered if ydid
<asac> yeah
<asac> micahg: shouldnt prism also have xpi:Recommends ?
 * micahg doesn't remember if it's using dh_xul
<asac> at least it ships an extension
<asac> its using xul.mk
<asac> /usr/share/mozilla-devscripts/xpi.mk
<asac> sorry typo
<asac> that uses dh_xul-ext
<asac> so yeah it does
<micahg> ah
<asac> just add the default things to the prism package and "RE-RELEASE ";)
 * micahg missed that
<micahg> we also need to rename the xtension...
<asac> Depends: ${misc:Depends}
<asac> Recommends: ${xpi:Recommends}
<asac> Provides: ${xpi:Provides}
<asac> Enhances: ${xpi:Enhances}
<asac> micahg: nah. lets not rename
<asac> too late for such games
<asac> its in the main app package atm
<asac> called prism ;)
<asac> http://wiki.debian.org/mozilla-devscripts
<micahg> asac__: k, I shouldn't untag/retag?
<micahg> and repush I mean
<asac> micahg: yes untag ... retag
<asac> but on top
<micahg> asac__: j
<asac> with "rereleasing ... " comment
<micahg> asac: k
<asac> e.g. use debcommit -r -e
<asac> so you can edit it
<micahg> asac: k, I added a changelog comment as well
<micahg> asac: should I file the bug for package rename?
<micahg> asac__: said conflicting tags
<asac__> lp:~mozillateam/enigmail/enigmail.head
<asac__> micahg: well, i dont see the need for that as its a combined package
<asac__> we would need to split the package into a separate extension package i guess
<asac__> then we should name that accordingly
<micahg> asac__: yes, that's what I'm implying
<asac__> right
<asac__> maybe file a "do package split for extension vs. standalone prism"
<asac__> bug
<micahg> bug 544645
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 544645 in prism "Split Prism Extension into its own package" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/544645
<micahg> asac, you didn't do a -v for the .changes file for the merge?
<asac> obviously not ;)
<asac> sorry
<asac> next time
<micahg> asac: I'm just trying to make sure I understand the process...
<micahg> so I ask these questions :)
<asac__> yeah. i am in lots of ways not accurate ;)
<asac__> too sloppy over time
<micahg> I actually tried that merge in bzr, but it was a failure, so I decided to make the debdiffs instead
<asac__> heh
<asac__> bzr should work too
<micahg> yeah, but I was left with a lot of files that shouldn't be there anymroe
<asac__> but one needs to get used to it
<micahg> yeah, I probably need more help with it
<micahg> but it did get the base merge done for me
<asac__> let me know when prism is ready ;)
<micahg> should be pushed, but I hope the branch is ok
<asac__> please do a local spin and check if depends/recommends/provides/enahnces look sane
<micahg> asac: what's the way to check that
<asac> look if those have a sane value
<micahg> where?
<asac> e.g. it should have firefox and others
<asac> in debian control
<asac> if oyu have a finished built tree
<asac> its in debian/PKGNAME/DEBIAN/control
<micahg> ah
<asac> so you dont need to install the package
<micahg> k
<chrisccoulson> has anyone here used gnome-web-photo before?
<asac__> well. not really ;)
<asac__> but i think its about taking snapshot of a weburl
<asac__> i looked into fixing the way it rapes xulrunner at some point
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i can't quite figure out what i should be expecting from it
<asac__> but dropped the ball ;)
<asac__> chrisccoulson: you open it with a URL and it should save an image of that URL
<asac__> probably png... also supports other formats iirc
 * chrisccoulson tries that
<chrisccoulson> ok, it seems to work with 1.9.2
<micahg> asac: BTW, if you want system NSS with 1.9.2.2 it needs to be updated to 3.12.6
<micahg> asac: I'll have 1.9.2.2 ready in the morning
<micahg> asac__: ^^^
<micahg> asac__: have to run to the store bbiab
<[reed]> Firefox 3.6.2 shipping later this evening
<[reed]> (1.9.2.2)
<[reed]> pushed up 8 days
<[reed]> asac__ / micahg / fta: ^
<[reed]> you should prepare for release ASAP
<[reed]> 3.5.x and 3.0.x still on track for the 30th
<asac> [reed]: thanks. 3.6 is in lucid only atm.
<asac> but comes conveniet ;)
<asac> we wanted to ship xul192 +build1 for a few days to get some changes in we did on the packaging branch ;)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-03-23
<asac__> does our default theme really have this annoying firefox dropdown bug?
<asac__> e.g. blue url on dark background?
<ddecator> want me to test it?
<asac__> are you running lucid?
<ddecator> yes
<asac__> sure you are running the default theme?
<chrisccoulson> asac__ - yes, it does
<chrisccoulson> (i'm running the default theme here)
<asac__> chrisccoulson: noone complained?
<ddecator> not right now, but i can switch to it. but looks like i don't need to =p
<asac__> chrisccoulson: thats ueberannoying
<ddecator> theres a lot of reports on it
<chrisccoulson> asac__ - there's a bug about it somewhere i think
<asac__> chrisccoulson: well. ken filed one etc.
<asac__> but where are the folks bitching us all the time ;)
<chrisccoulson> that might be the one i saw
<asac__> i cant even read that at all
<ddecator> asac__: i believe you were assigned to the bug
<asac__> i know there was one bug ;)
<ddecator> there are a lot of dupes
<asac__> but i didnt know our default theme is affected
<asac__> ;)
<asac__> simply because i was using human all the time
<chrisccoulson> assuming our default theme is "ambiance", then that's affected
<asac__> sigh ;)
<chrisccoulson> it had never bothered me before though
<chrisccoulson> i can still read it ok ;)
<ddecator> from the screenshots i saw, it would be annoying though =p
<chrisccoulson> i might set gnome-terminal to use the same colours.... ;)
<ddecator> for a program to know what media is inserted in a cd drive, does it have to communicate with nautilus?
<chrisccoulson> no
<ddecator> alright. i was just copying a cd and i noticed that songbird didn't even notice anything in the drive
<Mook_sb> songbird doesn't do cd rip on linux yet, fwiw. it'd need to hook up with various bits of stuff to learn to do that.
<ddecator> huh, i thought it did before...maybe not, maybe i'm thinking of my windows days, haha
<ddecator> Mook_sb: that's something i'd be interested in helping make a reality =)
<Mook_sb> if you're interested in trying that out, it might be a good thing to do, yeah.
<ddecator> first i have to get this ready for merging into the ppa, then try and figure out the bug i'm having, but that'd be a high priority imo
<asac__> micahg: was prism finished?
<asac__> think it was just the stnadard lines in control and verification missing
<ddecator> i can't get this to create a build-area...
<micahg> asac__: I forgot :(
<micahg> asac__: yes, enhances looks sane, so does depends
<asac> recommends is the one that hsould have the apps now
<micahg> recommends is empty
<micahg> Recommends: ${xpi:Recommends} ?
<asac> what is in Depends?
<asac> imo Recommends should have firefox etc.
<asac> or xulrunner?
<asac> hmm
<asac> whats in install.rdf?
<micahg> firefox or firefox's id
<micahg> mroe specifically
<micahg> only for target application
<micahg> .substvars is correct
<asac> hmm. not expanded
<asac> ?
<asac> check the real .deb
<asac> what it has
<micahg> asac: is there a command to do that or just install?
<asac> micahg: dpkg -x DEB /path/where/to/extract
<micahg> no recommends, just depends
<micahg> there's a note in devscripts the xpi:Depends is deprecated
<micahg> I'm checking what happens when I get rid of it
<micahg> recommends shows up when I get rid of xpi:Depends
<asac> micahg: yes, no xpi:Depends
<asac> just what is on the wiki
<micahg> asac: you told me depends too :P
<asac> Depends: ${misc:Depends}
<asac> Recommends: ${xpi:Recommends}
<asac> Provides: ${xpi:Provides}
<asac> Enhances: ${xpi:Enhances}
<asac> didnt i paste that?
<micahg> ah...
<asac> maybe add ${shlibs:Depends}
<asac> to Depends:
<asac> but no xpi:Depends ;)
<micahg> asac: apparently I can't read too well...
<asac> heh
<asac> well, i think i said it wrong initially
<asac> but i hoped i pasted the full lines from above ;)
<micahg> no, I checked the scrollback
<ddecator> i feel like i must be making a stupid mistake...every time i try to make a build-area for the latest songbird release, it goes fine until it looks for the 1.4.0 source instead of 1.8.0...
<micahg> I have a reading problem :)
<asac> good to feel less guilty ;)
 * micahg wonders how many times a release can be rereleased
<asac> ddecator: thats the version you have in changelog
<asac> it looks for the version there
<ddecator> asac: ah, that's easy enough to fix. thanks =)
<asac> hehe
<asac> np
<micahg> asac: looks good now
<micahg> well
<micahg> except it says it provides xul-ext-prism
<asac__> thats ok
<micahg> k
<asac__> actually wanted ;)
<asac__> so folks that want xul-ext-prism can install that still ;)
<micahg> asac__: so, retag on top again?
<asac__> yes
<asac__> release and tag
<micahg> asac__: ok, pushed
<asac> micahg: you didnt update the tag
<micahg> asac__: I did
<micahg> I get a conflicting tag notice
<asac> i didnt get an updated
<asac> micahg: you need to --delete the tag fiurst
<micahg> asac: I did
<asac> its not here ;)
 * micahg goes over to #bzr
<asac> let me try again
<asac> i will just move it now
<micahg> asac__: do I have to push overwrite?
<asac> ok tagged
<asac> no clue
<asac> ;)
<asac> most likely
<asac> just pull now
<micahg> well, I can
<asac> you can?
<asac> i retagged ;) ... so better leave it there
<asac> maybe push has an --include-tags?
<micahg> yeah, I see your tag
<micahg> no option for that
<asac> ok i sponsored
<micahg> asac; thank you
<micahg> asac: fennec too?
<asac> no that one is left i think
<micahg> k
 * asac produces orig with the tag in changelog and 1.0
<asac> pushed
<micahg> asac: thakns
<micahg> *thanks
<ddecator> there we go, now i can get to work =)
<asac> micahg: so saw that read said we get an early .2?
<micahg> asac: ?
<asac> micahg: 1.9.2.2 and 3.6.2 are released today ;)
<asac> reawd scrollback
<asac> 00:52 < [reed]> Firefox 3.6.2 shipping later this evening
<asac> 00:52 < [reed]> (1.9.2.2)
<asac> 00:52 < [reed]> pushed up 8 days
<asac> 00:53 < [reed]> asac__ / micahg / fta: ^
<asac> 00:53 < [reed]> you should prepare for release ASAP
<asac> 00:53 < [reed]> 3.5.x and 3.0.x still on track for the 30th
<micahg> asac: fun...I'll prepare them now
<asac> heh
<asac> no need to hurry
<asac> just FYI
<asac> chris can also do that
<asac> focus on porting ;)
<asac> and only do this for recreation ;)
<micahg> asac: at least they're not in stable releases yet :)
<asac> yeah
<micahg> asac: so we leave your mini patch in tehre for bug 518422
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 518422 in firefox "Firefox does not start with certain addons installed" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/518422
<asac> micahg: please leave ffox open
<ddecator> and no build-tree...should there be? or is that a ground control thing?
<asac> i will figure that tomorrow and do the release if not
<asac> ddecator: ?
<ddecator> asac: in the build-area, there is only a debian folder and a source.tar.bz2 file. with the last release there was a build-tree file that had all of the songbird files in it to look at and view
<micahg> ddecator: it's created when you run debuild
<asac> not sure why debian folder ends up for you there
<asac> probably something messy ;)
<asac> trash the build-area
<asac> start over ;)
<ddecator> micahg: ah, that's why. thanks, =)
<ddecator> asac: before i used that copy of the debian folder to test new changes and patches for building
<micahg> ddecator: the source is bz2 to save space/time uploading
<ddecator> micahg: ?
<micahg> ddecator: most times the source is only compressed once
<micahg> we have a tarball in the tarball :)
<ddecator> micahg: i just used the command you gave me before to make the build-area and this is what was made =p
<micahg> asac: I'll try to run the test list you gave me on galeon later so we can get that out of the way
<asac> cool
 * micahg will have to check with gnomefreak tomorrow
<micahg> he said he tested firegpg, but I know it's broke
<asac> heh
<asac> dont wait for him
<micahg> asac: I won't
<ddecator> there, that's more familiar...
<micahg> asac: 5 more + gears on the insecure list...
<micahg> oops and conkeror
<ddecator> micahg: should i update the changelog with each commit or just update the log at the end?
<micahg> ddecator: with each commit
<ddecator> micahg: thanks =)
<ddecator> micahg: how should i describe that patch you had me add for the bash/dash issue?
<micahg> take a look at the changelog for thunderbird or xulrunner
<ddecator> fair enough...
<ddecator> micahg: and one more question. am i supposed to use "dch -i" for each change to the changelog (which would make it -0ubuntu6 or something after all the changes), or just use gedit and add them all under -0ubuntu1?
<micahg> ddecator: dch for the first one, dch -e for the rest
<ddecator> micahg: alright, thanks
<ddecator> is all of the "-updated debian/rules" style things added manually?
<ddecator> s/is/are
<micahg> ddecator: no
<ddecator> good deal
<chrisccoulson> well, i think i've done enough work for the evening now
<ddecator> i have a feeling that during the commit i'm supposed to list those changes under the found changelog entry...
<micahg> ddecator: ?
<ddecator> micahg: with each commit, the change i made shows up under "unkown" and is ignored. am i supposed to add them to the commit for each change?
<micahg> ddecator: yes
<ddecator> micahg: dang...
<micahg> ddecator: nice feature of bzr is uncommit
<ddecator> micahg: glad i caught that fairly early on =p
<ddecator> alright, getting there. applied all of the changes, just need to re-pull the source with sqlite, then try to build it
<ddecator> there we go, now it's building
<ddecator> micahg: songbird built and installed, but i get the following error when i try to start it: (songbird-bin:2899): Gdk-WARNING **: gdk_window_set_icon_list: icons too large
<micahg> that's a warning, not an error
<micahg> we should see if one of the icons it's using is too big :)
<ddecator> right, just no idea where to check that, haha. any ideas Mook ?
<Mook> hehe. err, probably http://src.songbirdnest.com/source/xref/client/app/branding/songbird.xpm - which claims to be 512x512 in the header, if I understand it right
<Mook> or maybe I'm on crack. in fact, probably.
<ddecator> was that changed recently? the last build didn't have that problem
<Mook> changed 06-Jan-2010, last version was 128x128.  according to http://src.songbirdnest.com/source/history/client/app/branding/songbird.xpm anyway.
<Mook> stevel: I blame you :D
<ddecator> huh, but that would have been in the last build i used then...
<ddecator> won't start in safe-mode either =\
<ddecator> and starting the profile manager segfaults -_-
<Mook> what if you just rm'ed that file for now, to see if it does anything?
 * Mook doesn't expect it to help, though
<ddecator> i'm not sure it would either. where can i see the upstream changelog?
<micahg> ddecator: there was a GTK update today
<Mook> ddecator: http://timeline.songbirdnest.com/client/ (or svn log, of course)
<ddecator> Mook: thanks, i'll bookmark that
<ddecator> micahg: you think that might be the cause? would that gtk issue cause it to not load at all?
<Mook> bookmark the root; that has links to various useful things.
<micahg> ddecator: no, not a big cahnge
<ddecator> Mook: alright, thanks =)
<micahg> ddecator: actually, yes, there we 2 updates
<micahg> so it might have broke it
<ddecator> micahg: alright, i'll take a look at that too
<ddecator> wow, the devs have been busy...
<Mook> yeah, it's our day job and all; sadly, that also means we don't always get to work on the things we want. (sometimes, though, that's also a good thing.)
<ddecator> looks like most of it is getting everything ready for xulrunner 1.9.2 =)
<ddecator> hm, i don't see anything in the upstream changelog that stands out
<ddecator> micahg: which gtk package got updated twice?
<micahg> ddecator: check bugs.gnome.org for the warning and see if anything comes up
<micahg> ddecator: gtk itself
<ddecator> i can't find the changelog for gtk...and the warning isn't on b.g.o or lp
<ddecator> i'm stumped, i guess i'll see if any updates tomorrow fix it, otherwise i'll try the latest release
<ddecator> micahg: i can still push it if you want to try it
<micahg> ddecator: you should know that flash click bug by now :)
<ddecator> micahg: haha, we get enough reports about it ;)
<ddecator> aw, i was going to verify that he had flash installed from the repos first =(
<micahg> ddecator: you can look at the plugin registry file
<ddecator> oh...
<ddecator> =)
<micahg> ddecator: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/41682957/profile_default_pluginreg.dat.txt
<ddecator> and there it is...
<micahg> ddecator: sorry, I actually added the comment before I noticed you commented
<BUGabundo_remote> 0/
<BUGabundo_remote> asac whats nm-applet Package?
<BUGabundo_remote> I don't seem to have the applet when I have more then one session
<BUGabundo_remote> asac https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-applet/+bug/544926
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 544926 in network-manager-applet "An instance of nm-applet is already running. " [Undecided,New]
<chrisccoulson> BUGabundo_remote, there's not really any need for a bug for that, that's a well known issue with how the user settings works
<BUGabundo_remote> chrisccoulson: its news for me :\
<BUGabundo_remote> care to point me to where it is documented?
<asac> network-manager-gnome
<chrisccoulson> BUGabundo_remote, it's been like that pretty much forever. is this the first time you've used user switching?
<chrisccoulson> see http://mail.gnome.org/archives/networkmanager-list/2010-March/msg00071.html for example
<BUGabundo_remote> chrisccoulson: I send all my work day remotely connected
<BUGabundo_remote> so, no, its not the 1st time
<asac> BUGabundo_remote: use system connections if you do user switching
<asac> e.g. "available to all users"
<chrisccoulson> BUGabundo_remote, then you must have noticed this before. it's almost always been the case that only a single user can run nm-applet at any one time
<BUGabundo_remote> asac I'm not having any prob with the connection, since its already up since I ever left home.
<BUGabundo_remote> asac chrisccoulson its just that having the applet missing (and yes, I only notice now, and I would bet it was there last week) doesn't allow me to mess around network
<BUGabundo_remote> not that it would be a good idea to do, if I'm remotelly connected :D
<chrisccoulson> asac - AFAIK there is not any way around that currently, other than killing the existing nm-applet and starting a new one in your new session
<chrisccoulson> but......
<chrisccoulson> if you're using a user connection rather than a system one, you will lose the connection after killing the first nm-applet
<chrisccoulson> asac - sorry, that was meant to be directed at BUGabundo_remote ;)
<asac> ah ok
<BUGabundo_remote> :)
<chrisccoulson> heh, i should read what i write before hitting enter ;)
<BUGabundo_remote> chrisccoulson: you can do that? please teach me how
<chrisccoulson> BUGabundo_remote, which bit?
<BUGabundo_remote> (2010-03-23 10:44:14) chrisccoulson: heh, i should read what i write before hitting enter ;)
<asac> !info swt-gtk
<ubottu> Package swt-gtk does not exist in karmic
<chrisccoulson> asac - shouldn't libswt-mozilla-gtk-3.5-jni have a binary depends on xulrunner?
<asac> probably
<asac> if it uses the glue to start it up, then yes.
<chrisccoulson> asac - it seems to
<chrisccoulson> so, i will add a binary depend then
<chrisccoulson> asac - swt-gtk is ready (bug 545099)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 545099 in swt-gtk "Rebuild against xulrunner 1.9.2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/545099
<chrisccoulson> i tried uploading it, but i'm not privileged enough ;)
<asac> ok let me look
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<asac> uploaded
<chrisccoulson> asac - thanks :)
<chrisccoulson> asac - mozvoikko is done also: bug 545152
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 545152 in mozvoikko "Port to xulrunner 1.9.2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/545152
<chrisccoulson> i can't upload that either ;)
<asac> yeah checking
<asac> chrisccoulson: libxul-unstable is dead?
<asac> maybe we should add a compatibliity .pc ... to ease porting
<asac> would think more than one is using that
<micahg> asac: yep, a lot of it is stripping libxul-unstable and libxul-embedding-unstable
<chrisccoulson> asac - yeah, i think a lot of that work has been done already though
<micahg> asac: that's the easy part :)
<asac> micahg: we should add that to xulrunner-dev
<asac> e.g. just links from libxul.pc to libxul-unstable.pc and libxul-embedding to libxul-embedding-unstable
<asac> but well. not sure how many are left now
<asac> chrisccoulson: i think mozvoikko should be moved to mozilla-devscripts evnetually
<asac_> chrisccoulson: the depends is wrong still
<asac_> its firefox-3.6
<asac_> should be firefox
<asac_> and firefox-3.5 dropped
<asac_> probably firefox (>= 3.0)
<chrisccoulson> oh, i'll fix that then
<asac_> i can add that. please remember to move that to mozilla-devscript next cycle
<chrisccoulson> yeah, no problem
<micahg> asac: mozvoikko actually has a maintainer in debian
<chrisccoulson> brb, need to reboot
<micahg> asac: BTW, I"m test building xul192.2 now
<micahg> asac: you want the .pc links?
<asac> micahg: for the upload today? yeah, if that doesnt take much time add it
<micahg> I was going to say I don't think it's a good idea, but until debian gets to xul192 it'll decrease our diffs
<asac> micahg: i think its a good idea. upstream should have kept it and depreacated
<asac> rather than dropping
<asac> upstreams often want to build for 3.5 and 3.6 etc.
 * micahg wonders if it was deprecated in 3.5...
<asac> without that link its painful
<asac> if it was, then its ok for them to drop
<micahg> the problem is a lot of upstreams are still using the 1.8 API
<asac> yeah
<asac> that reminds me that i whould send stuff to enigmail
<asac> my patch moving it to frozen api
<micahg> asac: BTW...had some success and some failure with galeon
<micahg> asac: it was still using xul191 somehow
<asac> what succeeded? were the failures regressions over 192
<asac> hmm
<asac> micahg: thats the glue code you have to change
<asac> minVerseion 1.9
<asac> err
<asac> 1.9.2
<micahg> after I purged that from my system, it worked great
<asac> micahg: yeah. thats the minversion in the glue code
<asac> it picks up whatever it finds first in /etc/gre.de
<asac> if its within the min/max version bounds specified in the GREVersionRange thing
<micahg> ah, ok, seems I forgot a patch then...I think I found it
<asac> grep for that string if you dont know how to find that
<asac> yep
<asac> nice
<micahg> also was testing tuxguitar last night and noticed it was also looking for xul191, the fix ready for that though
<micahg> asac: should I bother renaming xul191 patches to xul192?
<micahg> asac: also, if flash doesn't look as sharp, do I need to worry?
<asac> micahg: renaming?
<asac> chrisccoulson: whats your ubuntu address?
<micahg> asac: yes, a lot of the patches are named xul191 patch, I've been renaming, but I want to know if I should bother
<asac> micahg: well. rename them to 19x ;)
<asac> so we dont do that next time again ;)
<asac> but i wouldnt really bother
<micahg> asac: ok, I'll just modify then
<chrisccoulson> asac - chrisccoulson@ubuntu.com
<asac_> thx
<asac_> sent
<micahg> the good news with galeon is that flash seems to work fine, I was able to watch videos with it on multiple sites, just the quality seemed a little lower than firefox
<micahg> asac: edbrowse uses libcurl4-openssl-dev, but is ships a libcurl.pc file and dpkg-checkbuilddeps fails to find it, any ideas?
<micahg> asac: is this note ok in the .links file: Only needed for transition from unstable API or until Debian migrates to xulrunner 1.9.2
<asac> micahg: how sure what you mean by libcurl
<asac> for the .links its ok
<asac> but dont mention debian
<asac> we ship it until its old enough for upstreams to catch up
<micahg> asac: k
<micahg> asac: about libcurl, it fails to find it, but I have it installed with the proper version
<micahg> oh, I see the problem :(
<micahg> my fault
<micahg> asac: wait, you said I shouldn't migrate packages to pkg-config, but rather just add the string from it?
<asac> micahg: as you wish
<micahg> asac: k
<micahg> asac: is it add symlinks from or add symlinks to *-unstable?
 * micahg needs more caffeine
<micahg> fta: sorry about the dailies will try to clean up a little tonight
<AnAnt> asac: Hello, I need to modify xulrunner-1.9.2 to provide libmozjs packages, would that be a complex thing to do ?
<asac> thats a doomed way
<asac> we wont do it for now
<micahg> asac: anything else before I tag xul192.2?
<AnAnt> asac: doomed way means ?
<mahfouz> that you go to hell
<AnAnt> asac: btw, I am not asking Ubuntu to do it, you told me before your concerns about xulrunner and its API/ABI issue
<AnAnt> asac: I just ask how hard is it to modify xulrunner-1.9.2 package in order to provide it
<asac> AnAnt: cant you work around with LD_LIBRARY_PATH etc.?
<asac> otherwise its probably a diff to sonamify the libmozjs
<AnAnt> asac: can you elaborate about that workaround please ?
<asac> AnAnt: why do you need a libmozjs?
<AnAnt> asac: a package is using it
<fta> asac, micahg: http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=36102
<AnAnt> asac: elinks has support for javascript, and that needs libmozjs. The current Debian/Ubuntu package doesn't enable it, but I want to enable it for myself
<fta> asac, http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=31287
<AnAnt> brb
<fta> micahg, why do you want to split prism? does the ext work without the core?
<fta> jdstrand, type=1503 audit(1269334904.401:21):  operation="open" pid=6159 parent=31639 profile="/usr/sbin/tcpdump" requested_mask="r::" denied_mask="r::" fsuid=0 ouid=0 name="/dev/bus/usb/"
<jdstrand> I think there is a bug on that...
<jdstrand> 523345
<jdstrand> fta: are you using usbmon?
<jdstrand> fta: or even better, with what args did you start tcpdump?
<fta> jdstrand, usbmon? no. tcpdump host foo.bar.baz
<jdstrand> fta: ok, thanks
<micahg> fta: no, just a separate package name for the extension so that it follows the extension naming convention
<micahg> it would depends on prism
<micahg> fta: I don't know if it's necessary
<fta> i don't think it's useful, but it's your choice ;)
<micahg> fta: I'll talk to bdrung about it to see if it's necessar
<micahg> fta: about the TB bug, for some reason it seems that xdg-open was not the way they wanted to do things
<micahg> fta: nm, that was xdg-email
<micahg> asac: anything else before I tag xul192.2?
<bdrung_> micahg: i am here now
<micahg> bdrung_: do we need to do bug 544645
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 544645 in prism "Split Prism Extension into its own package" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/544645
<bdrung_> micahg: can you classify prism as "extension"?
<micahg> bdrung_: idk...it's the extension and the core prism...it provides xul-ext-prism right now
<bdrung_> micahg: can you use the core as stand alone?
<micahg> bdrung_: idk, fta: do you need the prism extension to use the webapps provided as packages?
<fta> micahg, not sure but at some point, it was necessary. try to drop it manually and see by yourself :)
<bdrung_> i wouldn't make sense to split a package into two package that must be installed both in all cases
<micahg> fta: bdrung_: appears that it's not needed
<bdrung_> micahg: then i vote for an extra package
<micahg> bdrung_: ok, then I'll leave the bug open for next cycle :)
<bdrung_> :)
<micahg> asac: anything else before I tag xul192.2?
<BUGabundo> bRoas
<micahg> asac: anything else before I tag xul192.2?
<asac> micahg: not sure
<asac> micahg: fennec doesnt start anymore
<asac> micahg: e.g. second run
<asac> might be same extension issue as with firefox
<asac> we should use that to try the patches
<micahg> asacprobably
<micahg> asac: wfm
<asac> hmm. now it works again
<asac> yeah
<asac> odd
<asac> probably forgot on which desktop it was ;)
<micahg> asac: I didn't request blocking yet on teh upstream bug as your patch seems to work...wasn't sure what you wanted me to do
<asac> micahg: i am confused. didnt you say it didnt help?
<micahg> asac: on karmic, but on lucid it's fine
<micahg> idk why
<asac> interesting
<asac> ok
<asac> well. i dont see what else xul 1.9.2 needs for now.
<micahg> asac: ok, should I tag then?
<micahg> and then you can push?
<micahg> builders are pretty empty
<micahg> asac: tagged and pushed to bzr
<asac> let me look
<asac> chrisccoulson: hey ;) ... sorry to bother you with so many things. but we should try to get latest nss in ... not sure about nspr
<asac> just saw that xulrunner would rever to in-source nss ... which would be a mess
<micahg> asac: I warned you about that last night :)
<asac> i know
<chrisccoulson> asac - ok, i will make some time to look at that tomorrow
<chrisccoulson> it's getting a bit late to start new tasks this evening ;)
<micahg> asac: do you want me to untag before the 5 minutes expires?
<asac> chrisccoulson:... its never too late :-P ... lol. no sure. tomorrow would be great.
<micahg> asac: does that mean I should try to tag firefox tonight?
<asac> micahg: untag?
<micahg> asac: xul192?
<asac> not sure
<asac> if you think it helps go for it
<asac> i have no strong opinion ;)
<micahg> asac: on untagging?
<asac> except that i pulled it already
<micahg> or on tagging FF?
<micahg> ah, well the only reason it would help is if I need to add something else before release
<asac> both. i assume FF is also affected?
<micahg> asac: yes
<asac> micahg: go ahead and tag FF
<asac> we will release it when nss is in
<micahg> asac: with your patch, it'll close that bug in LP
<asac> yeah do that
<micahg> asac: k
<micahg> asac: will do later tonight
<asac> thanks
<micahg> first, I'm going to try to fix a few dailies before the bot spins
<micahg> asac: also what to do about firefox-stable...NSS won't be in the other releases
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-03-24
<ddecator> alright, lets see if the latest songbird release will work
<micahg> [reed]: are we supposed to use the status1.9.x flags for the approval 1.9.x.x flags?
<[reed]> micahg: approval flags are set on patches themselves
<micahg> [reed]: yes, I know
<[reed]> status is used for tracking whether a bug has been fixed on a branch or not
<micahg> so, me being me, which do I use?
<[reed]> what do you want to do?
<micahg> I want a patch to land on the stable branches (not my patch)
<[reed]> then request approval on the patch
<micahg> [reed]: k
<ddecator> dang, still same warning when i try to start songbird, and nothing happens =\
<ddecator> gdb shows a breakpoint for songbird that points to 'libc.so.6' which links to 'application/x-sharedlib' no idea where the library is located or if that's really what is causing the problem
<micahg> ddecator: can you get a backtrace?
<ddecator> micahg: using gdb?
<micahg> ddecator: yes
<ddecator> micahg: sure, one sec, i'll pastebin
 * micahg thinks he solved the gcc-4.4 issue :)
<ddecator> congrats =)
<ddecator> micahg: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/400378/ ; the results are the same with and without the command for finding the breakpoint, but i can paste the other log as well if you want to see it for any reason
<ddecator> i hate comcast...
<ddecator> wait
<ddecator> there we go, i have a connection again
<ddecator> micahg: any idea on the backtrace?
<micahg> ddecator: can you run bt full after that?
<ddecator> micahg: sure, one sec
<ddecator> micahg: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/400383/
<micahg> ddecator: break on this gdk_window_set_icon_list
<ddecator> micahg: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/400386/
<micahg> ddecator: now bt fulll :)
<micahg> 1 l
<ddecator> micahg: continue all of the way through?
<micahg> ?
<ddecator> i'm getting the "<return> to continue...." thing
<micahg> ddecator: sorry, I still haven't mastered gdb yet
<ddecator> i'm guessing yes, haha
<ddecator> micahg: neither have i...
<ddecator> wow, ok, lots of output, i need to create an output file to catch it all
<ddecator> didn't get as much that time...weird
<ddecator> micahg: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/400388/
<ddecator> lots of xulrunner references
<ddecator> i honestly have no idea how to accurately read backtraces
<ddecator> micahg: i'm not sure, but does the mention of the url for songbird crash reports suggest that that's the file causing things to crash?
<micahg> ddecator: ?
<ddecator> micahg: in the backtrace, under #15, "https://crashreports.songbirdnest.com/submit" is mentioned a few times
<micahg> ddecator: no, that's normal
<ddecator> micahg: ok...
<ddecator> then i have no idea
<Mook> huh, you're building as an official build with the crasherporter url set? that's... probably not going to be useful (since we won't have your symbols to process your crashes with)
<Mook> also: you probably want to find symbols for libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0 and libgobject-2.0.so.0
<micahg> Mook: it's in there, but I think reporting should be disabled
<ddecator> how would i get the symbols?
<ddecator> is gtk the issue?
<micahg> ddecator: the gtk -dbg or -dbgsym packages
<micahg> ddecator: you might need the ddebs repo
 * micahg really needs to stop staying up so late
<ddecator> haha, i love staying up late
<ddecator> micahg: alright, i installed it
<micahg> ddecator: you don't have work in the morning :P
<ddecator> micahg: touche
<ddecator> micahg: before you go to bed, am i supposed to rerun gdb now?
<micahg> ddecator: yes, you should see functions now instead of () ??
<ddecator> micahg: good deal, thanks
<ddecator> what the..."__PRETTY_FUNCTION__"
<micahg> ddecator: GTK update to 2.20, see if that fixes it
<ddecator> micahg: that's the version i have...
<ddecator> i'm guessing i should wait until we figure this out before i push the update?
<micahg> ddecator: idk
<micahg> too tired :)
<micahg> but probably
<ddecator> yah, why are you still up =p
<ddecator> it does look like it's a gtk problem, but i'll try to figure more out tomorrow
<ddecator> alright, on that note, i'm getting off for the night. cya
<micahg> asac: xul192 and ff36 tagged and ready to go...BTW, sqlite was bumped to 3.6.23 in trunk
<asac> ho
<asac> chrisccoulson: moin  moin ;)
<chrisccoulson> hey asac, how are you?
<asac> good ;)
<asac> had kind of a bad night ... just fell asleep on the sofa ;)
<asac> not good for my already suffering shoulder
<chrisccoulson> no, that's definately not good ;)
<Glowball> https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable <-- Will that ppa give me the latest Firefox available?
<Glowball> About > Help still says 3.6 instead of 3.6.2
<asac> Glowball: hats because we didnt roll 3.6.2 anywhere yet
<asac> once we roll it to lucid, then yes.
<asac> chrisccoulson: do you have everything you need for nss/nspr update?
<Glowball> Aha, ok, I was just wondering if I really had the right ppa :)
<asac> thats the right one
<asac> chrisccoulson: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/nss/nss.head https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/nspr/nspr.head
<chrisccoulson> asac - thanks, just looking at those
<asac> http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/nspr/releases/
<asac> http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/security/nss/releases/
<asac> chrisccoulson: ^^
<asac> i think we should go for latest everywhere ...otherwise we will soon have to bump it in a stable update
<chrisccoulson> i was just about to ask that
<chrisccoulson> so, we're going to do update this in stable releases too?
<asac> and we dont use debian to merge from because they have a busted soname approach
<asac> which we reverted painfully ;)
<asac> nss and nspr have full ABI stability guarantees
<asac> which is why they dont use a version suffix
<asac> its always libnspr4.so and libnss3.so
<asac> they use todays build and drop it into server installs that are 10 years old or older
<asac> if we find any symbol being gone we need to stop everything and cause a firedrill on their side.
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i will check for that
<asac> we have .symbols files
<asac> so we will notice
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok
<gnomefreak> is there a way to open a tab in the same term. you are in without having to choose a term. example: gnome term i want to open another tab in "legend" without haveing to choose between ambence/legend
<gnomefreak> ambiance
<gnomefreak> i also woould like someone to confirm(or try to) bug 544187. I wont change the status since i filied the bug
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 544187 in thunderbird "Thunderbird 3.0 does not respect at least one setting" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/544187
<chrisccoulson> gnomefreak - the extra gnome-terminal profile will be disappearing this week ;)
<gnomefreak> chrisccoulson: great thanks :)
<chrisccoulson> the color / transparency settings will come from the theme
<gnomefreak> yay ;)
<gnomefreak> asac_: what version of 3.6 is in Lucid? i know daily is on 3.6.3 so i would have thought 3.6.2 would have landed. or did it and apt knows it just as 3.6?
<asac> gnomefreak: landing today. chris is working on getting nss/nspr up
<asac> then we upload
<gnomefreak> asac: thanks ill let him know
<asac> chrisccoulson that is
<chrisccoulson> i'm doing that at the moment ;)
<gnomefreak> asac: dont you have a blog about the firefox updates
<gnomefreak> the way firefox will be updated
<gnomefreak> asac: i am not getting emails from comments i make/report upstream. I added myself to CC list to see if it helped and it did not. For some reason i am in the "excluded" list. how do i fix this? [reed] <<<
<asac> gnomefreak: you can tweak your settings somewhere in options
<gnomefreak> asac: in the "relationship" to a bug table i am unable to check reporter on the first line of the table
<asac> gnomefreak: the last row is NOT  WHEN "The change was made by me "
<gnomefreak> now im watching myself :( not sure if that helps but im trying it
<asac> is that what you have selected? unselect it
<asac> nah. watching shouldnt be needed i hop
<gnomefreak> i had it unselected IIRC but i had just selected it but both 2 last lines were unchecked
<asac> you will figure ;)
<gnomefreak> ah thanks i fixed it :)
<gnomefreak> !info firefox karmic
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox-3.5): meta package for the popular mozilla web browser. In component main, is optional. Version 3.5.8+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.9.10.1 (karmic), package size 71 kB, installed size 128 kB
<chrisccoulson> asac - i tried a fedora live CD yesterday to look at their fonts
<chrisccoulson> they have different defaults to us (they set the default to "Best shapes" rather than subpixel smoothing)
<chrisccoulson> and their fonts aren't as nice as ours anywhere ;)
<chrisccoulson> but setting the fonts to subpixel-smoothing on fedora seemed to make firefox just as bad as on ubuntu
<asac> chrisccoulson: ok. have you tried upstream build?
<asac> chrisccoulson: can you please try these two things:
<sebner> chrisccoulson: at least fedora has the superior artwork since years :P
<asac> a) subpixel rendering
<chrisccoulson> asac - i didn't try an upstream build, but i will try that when i next get a chance
<asac> b) try if changing stuff in gnome preferences is honoured at all
<asac> the second one is important
<chrisccoulson> sebner, what is superior about fedora's artwork?
<asac> they always claimed its us being broken
<asac> while i suspect upstream just never has seen great fonts :)
<chrisccoulson> asac - ok, i'll look at that too
<chrisccoulson> asac - yeah, i think it looks bad on ubuntu because our fonts everywhere else look really nice
<chrisccoulson> and that's something i noticed straight away when i tried fedora
<sebner> chrisccoulson: dunno, but it just feels great (wallpapers, colours, everything) and that since years (I don't want to mention our old brown stuff ..)
<chrisccoulson> i quite liked the brown ;)
<chrisccoulson> and the new ubuntu artwork is really nice too
<chrisccoulson> in fact, i still run karmic on my desktop, and I use the default theme on that ;)
<sebner> chrisccoulson: I never liked the brown stuff, the new one is an improvement but I don't like the colour. Fedora blue ftw! :P  (me uses a black/dark theme though :P)
<chrisccoulson> i'm not a big fan of blue ;)
<chrisccoulson> i quite like green themes though
 * sebner agrees
 * micahg likes blue themes
<ccheney> i like humanity with mono light icons, with the buttons on the right side :)
<ccheney> hmm s/humanity/human/
<bdrung> asac: around?
<ejat> ccheney: after installing the openclipart png n svg ... its not show it OOo
<ejat> do i need to manually import ?
<ccheney> ejat: not sure, i just fixed the building and synced from debian, don't know how it works
<ccheney> ejat: i'll try taking a look at it later today
<ejat> ccheney: thanks
<ejat> how about the issue with inkscape ?
<ejat> it is fixed?
<ccheney> ejat: the issue with inkscape appears to be an infinite loop due to possibly a bad svg, its not fixed and the bug against it should still be open
<ccheney> ejat: i worked around it by making openclipart build ignore that file
<ejat> ic ..
<ccheney> the file itself is probably buggy and inkscape has a bug in that it never fails and just loops instead
<ejat> owh
<gnomefreak> micahg: do you know how to set chars per line in thunderbird?
<gnomefreak> ok does anyone?
<asac> bdrung: yes
<bdrung> asac: please test m-d if it fixes your use case
<asac> chrisccoulson: sorry to poke you again ... blocked on nss/nspr ;)
<asac> bdrung: the -O--- bustage?
<bdrung> -O--- ?
<asac> -O--builddirectory ;)
<chrisccoulson> asac - i've got nspr done, but nss is a PITA ;)
<chrisccoulson> i'm trying to work out what to do with 85_security_load.dpatch, as the code it touches has changed quite a bit
<bdrung> asac: yes
<chrisccoulson> asac - the changes in mozilla bug 511312 completely break that patch
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 511312 in Libraries "NSS fails to load softoken, looking for sqlite3.dll" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=511312
<asac> chrisccoulson: ok thanks. have to watch a film and then will check that.
<chrisccoulson> asac - thanks. i will try and figure out what to do in the meantime ;)
<asac> heh
<asac> chrisccoulson: you could check if debian has done the update
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i should do that really
<asac> they might have the same patch, but take care i think we deviated from them at some point for some reason
<asac> ok out for awhile
<chrisccoulson> ok, debian have update that patch
<chrisccoulson> i should have looked there first ;)
<kylehuff> asac, asac_: I am still looking to discuss this email I received from you; I would like to talk more about it when you have time (as it came from launchpad, I cannot reply).
<hggdh> now it is public: http://files.cloudprivacy.net/ssl-mitm.pdf
<BUGabundo> evening
<chrisccoulson> hey asac - did you see i proposed a merge request in to https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~network-manager/network-manager-applet/ubuntu.head last week?
<chrisccoulson> (i don't know where the e-mails for those go to, so i'm not sure if you noticed)
<asac> chrisccoulson: never assume i see such things ;)
<asac> chrisccoulson: that patch works?
<chrisccoulson> asac - it does
<asac> its odd
<mahfouz> I had a funny bug in thunderbird the other day: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunderbird/+bug/537210
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 537210 in thunderbird "thunderbird sends mail instead of putting it into draft folder under unstable network" [Undecided,New]
<asac> i doesnt have proper lifecycle for the notify thing
<asac> just overrides it
<mahfouz> think I should report this somewhere else?
<asac> if its != NUL
<asac> so memleak
<asac> oh no
<asac> but it always reuses notifications
<asac> have you seen a few notifications with that?
<chrisccoulson> asac - i have. i'm using it at the moment
<chrisccoulson> asac - we use a similar method in g-s-d for updating the notifications (keeping the NotifyNotification handle open)
<chrisccoulson> or at least we used to (i should make sure it still does that after i changed the patch)
<asac> chrisccoulson: ok i fixed the indentation of the patch and merged it
<asac> and syntax stayle
<chrisccoulson> asac - thanks
<asac> chrisccoulson: did you have any luck with nss?
<chrisccoulson> asac - yeah, i got it built in the end
<chrisccoulson> debian already updated that patch
<asac> chrisccoulson: double checked that we did the same they did before ;)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'll do that in a second
<asac> kk
<micahg> asac: should I request a sync for sqlite3?
<asac> sqlite?
<micahg> asac: trunk was bumped to 3.6.23
<asac> for xulrunner? i dont know. i think we can live with it being in-source
<asac> yeah imo its too late. unless we have real reasons
<micahg> asac: k
<asac> maybe find out what the changes would involve ... but lets keep focussed on the porting parts ;)
<micahg> asac: k
<asac> chrisccoulson: did you request a merge for nss?
<chrisccoulson> asac - not just yet. do you want me to clean all the lintian warnings up for nss?
<micahg> asac: I thought we don't merge from debian
<asac> chrisccoulson: what lintian warnings?
<asac> chrisccoulson: i dont think we want to clean all up
<asac> definitly not those about soname
<asac> micahg: merge from debian?
<micahg> asac: right
<asac> i hope he just picked the patch
<chrisccoulson> asac - http://paste.ubuntu.com/400828/
<asac> chrisccoulson: i think we can live with those warnings
<chrisccoulson> asac - ok, no worries then. i will just tidy up the changelog, test and propose the merge
<asac> yeah
<asac> i think there was something really awful with the debhelper tokens
<asac> but ask me about that in a few days. i might remember more than
<asac> chrisccoulson: nspr merge too?
<chrisccoulson> asac - yeah, i'm doing that too
<chrisccoulson> the nspr update was quite a lot easier ;)
<asac> cool. let me know. we need to get firefox 3.6.2 up
<asac> without those we cant get them up
<asac> yeah. did nspr change any symbols?
<asac> "add" i mean
<chrisccoulson> nspr didn't add any, but nss added a few
<asac> yeah. nss is moving faster ;)
<kylehuff> asac: Do you have a moment?
<chrisccoulson> asac - nss / nspr are done now
<chrisccoulson> the branches were slightly out of sync with the archive when i started btw
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-03-25
<micahg> asac: chrisccoulson: nss 3.12.5 isn't high enough
<micahg> [reed]: is there actually a release of NSS 3.12.6?
<gnomefreak> anyone here that can confirm a bug for me
<gnomefreak> a thunderbird bug
<BUGabundo_remote> bom dia
<gnomefreak> good morning
<chrisccoulson> asac - did you see micahg's comment in the scollback about nss 3.12.5 not being new enough?
<asac> chrisccoulson: yes. thats true afaik
<asac> we need to check the tags
<asac> one second
<asac> are you in #developers on irc.mozilla.org
<asac> ?
<asac> auto join there ;)
<chrisccoulson> asac - i'm not
<chrisccoulson> i'll join there in a second ;)
<asac> chrisccoulson: yeah. kaie (my preferred nss guy) isnt there atm
<asac> if you see that nick popping up ping him and summon me ;)
<chrisccoulson> ok, i'm there now :)
<chrisccoulson> asac - i don't see a later release here: https://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/security/nss/releases/
<chrisccoulson> but debian have 3.12.6
<gnomefreak> good morning guys
<chrisccoulson> hi gnomefreak
<asac> chrisccoulson: its just tag
<asac> they often dont release or forget
<gnomefreak> anyone else having issues wit 3.7 faily builds it refusing to start unless i run --safe-mode after that it works for a while than it doesnt start again
<gnomefreak> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<gnomefreak> grrrrrrr
<gnomefreak> !controls
<gnomefreak> !controls
<ubottu> in Lucid you may see that the window controls min/max/close has moved to left side of window | for more information see http://alturl.com/yvgv | to change it using terminal see http://alturl.com/x5d6.
<gnomefreak> !controls
<ubottu> controls is In Lucid you may notice that the window controls min/max/close is now on the left side. | For more information please see http://alturl.com/yvgv | To change it back to right side using a terminal please see http://alturl.com/x5d6.
<gnomefreak> damnit
<gnomefreak> !controls
<ubottu> In Lucid you may notice that the window controls min/max/close is now on the left side. | For more information please see http://alturl.com/yvgv | To change it back to right side using a terminal please see http://alturl.com/x5d6.
<gnomefreak> there
<gnomefreak> kenvandine: how would i go about being ablet o change importance in gwibber bugs (im assuming its an upstrteam bug?) bug 546643
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 546643 in gwibber "Ability to post images & attachments to identi.ca & status.net" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/546643
<kenvandine> gnomefreak, you need some sort of permissions to do that
<kenvandine> not sure what exactly, but i can do it :)
<gnomefreak> kenvandine: i would have to have upstream permissions im not sure if Ubuntu is upstream or not. If you can do that it would be great, thanks
<kenvandine> no, ubuntu isn't upstream
<kenvandine> i marked it as wishlist
<kenvandine> posting images is something i want to add to a blueprint for 3.0
<kenvandine> but i hadn't considered identi.ca and status.net
<kenvandine> i didn't know they did images
<kenvandine> gnomefreak, is that just like  a twitpic kind of thing?
<kenvandine> and the post includes a link to the image attached?
 * kenvandine has never done that :)
<gnomefreak> kenvandine: im not sure if they do images or not either but i thought i saw BUGabundo_remote post a pic
 * gnomefreak has never tried picks on any blog yet
<kenvandine> interesting
<kenvandine> it did just that :)
<kenvandine> nice
<gnomefreak> you were able to post image to them?
 * BUGabundo_remote and we are back
<BUGabundo_remote> sorry lost NX link to home laptop :D
<BUGabundo_remote> kenvandine: gnomefreak: right now SNI is redoing their file / MIME support
<BUGabundo_remote> current one is done in PHP PEAR and it SUCKs
<BUGabundo_remote> SN can support  just about anything your web server supports
<BUGabundo_remote> identica it self is limited to images and text files
<BUGabundo_remote> so is a limitation of that particular instance and not the code or any other servers
<BUGabundo_remote> and I remind you, that there are something like 30k installs of SN
<chrisccoulson> asac - i've done nss 3.12.6 now
<chrisccoulson> hmm, i'm getting certificate warnings in evolution now i'm using nss 3.12.6
<chrisccoulson> asac - i had to copy a patch from debian for the new nss version
<chrisccoulson> it seems i was seeing debian bug 561918
<ubottu> Debian bug 561918 in libnss3-1d "client certificate authentication broken" [Grave,Fixed] http://bugs.debian.org/561918
<asac> yes
<asac> chrisccoulson: so 3.12.6 is ready now?
<asac> give me branch url please
<chrisccoulson> asac - lp:~chrisccoulson/nss/nss-3.12.5
<chrisccoulson> (it does actually contain 3.12.6 ;) )
<asac> use nss.head.TOPIC ;)
<asac> ok
<asac> checking (on the phone)
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok. i'll do that next time
<fta> BUGabundo_remote, http://blog.twitter.com/2010/03/state-of-twitter-spam.html
<BUGabundo_remote> fta: chromium snapping like hell again :(
<fta> BUGabundo_remote, http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=38692 ?
<fta> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/worldnews/article-1258913/Happy-1st-birthday-Mother-keeps-McDonalds-Happy-Meal-year--gone-off.html
<fta> oh my, not enough builders
<fta> 25 hours
<micahg> asac: did you get my message about NSS?
<BUGabundo> kenvandine: what was that URL I could access desktopcouch DB?
<kenvandine>  BUGabundo: ~/.local/share/desktop-couch/couchdb.html
<BUGabundo> fount it
<BUGabundo> thanks
<BUGabundo> I need to do something to gwibber
<BUGabundo> its SLOOWWW not pulling from brainbird.net
<BUGabundo> and using lots of CPU
<micahg> jdstrand: I'm having truoble uploading patches from /opt/source (My build dir) in firefox due to apparmor, I'm wondering if this is something worth opening a  bug for
<BUGabundo> kenvandine: "Firefox can't establish a connection to the server at localhost:44593."
<jdstrand> micahg: I don't think so. There are known limitations to the profile (as discussed in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/Specifications/Karmic/AppArmorFirefoxProfile#Enabling%20the%20profile%20by%20default)
<kenvandine> looks like desktopcouch might have died and restarted maybe?
<kenvandine> BUGabundo, killall gwibber gwibber-service beam.smp desktopcouch-service
<kenvandine> and start gwibber again
<jdstrand> micahg: I recommend just adding the necessarily lines to your profile and then reload it
<micahg> jdstrand: ok, that's what I thought...for a while I thought I was crazy until I remembered that I enabled it again :)
<jdstrand> s/necessarily/necessary/
<BUGabundo> kenvandine: its up now. thanks
<kenvandine> BUGabundo, np
<BUGabundo> kenvandine: so can I just delete the tables and restart the service?
<BUGabundo> or is there an easy way to empty them?
<kenvandine> just compact them
<kenvandine> or you can delete the db and restart everything
<BUGabundo> we did compact them the other day
<BUGabundo> messages is now at 140
<BUGabundo> but I need this lighter
<BUGabundo> or ill have to stop using gwibber
<BUGabundo> it was 97k entries
<fta> http://arstechnica.com/security/news/2010/03/ie8-safari4-firefox3-iphone-fall-on-day-1-of-pwn2own.ars
<BUGabundo> yeah I know
<BUGabundo> kenvandine: let me tell you something ken. now I don't even hear my fan :D
<kenvandine> BUGabundo, we are now auto-compacting and will also start purging the messages db
<kenvandine> hopefully that will get committed today
<kenvandine> no realy to keep that many around
<kenvandine> so the db will stay pretty small
<BUGabundo> cause I have no use for 97k old items I can't browse
<kenvandine> yup
<kenvandine> in the future we want a way to go back and search those, etc... but we won't do that until there is a better way to handle it
<kenvandine> we are just storing way too much data
<BUGabundo> I know!
<BUGabundo> I was suffering with it
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> some of my timelines are not being pulled now
<BUGabundo> let me start in debug mode
<BUGabundo> ahhh traces
<BUGabundo> bunch of them
<BUGabundo> kenvandine: http://paste.ubuntu.com/401333/
<kenvandine> NameError: global name 'exceptions' is not defined
<kenvandine> i just pushed a fix for that in trunk
<kenvandine> thx :)
<BUGabundo> ok
<kenvandine> but i think the cause was auth failure
<BUGabundo> pulling trunk then
<kenvandine> so it failed to authenticate
<BUGabundo> Now on revision 695.
<BUGabundo> /usr/bin/gwibber:68: GtkWarning: gtk_container_add: assertion `GTK_IS_CONTAINER (container)' failed
<BUGabundo>   gtk.main()
<BUGabundo> Gwibber Dispatcher: ERROR    auth failure: statusnet:bugabundo - Could not authenticate you.
<BUGabundo> right... I renamed that user!
<BUGabundo> kenvandine: Gwibber Dispatcher: ERROR    Failed to communicate with https://brainbird.net/api/statuses/mentions.json?count=200
<BUGabundo> Gwibber Dispatcher: ERROR    Failed to parse the response, error was: No JSON object could be decoded
<fta> xchat now dies on exit :(
<fta> dbus related
<fta> as usual, gwibber doesn't start because of couchdb
<gnomefreak> fta: 2.31.1~bzr694-0ubuntu1~daily1 works
<BUGabundo> fta: http://botinhas.blogspot.com/2010/03/espanhol-eu-fuddas-careyu.html
<asac> micahg: not sure. anything on top that i should merge it from chris's branch?
<micahg> br
<micahg> brb
 * gnomefreak too need smoke and let dog out
<gnomefreak> is prism fixed? i just got updates to it
<BUGabundo>   PID  SYSCPU  USRCPU  VGROW  RGROW  RDDSK  WRDSK  ST EXC S  CPU CMD     1/2
<BUGabundo> 15560   0.42s   0.80s     0K     0K     0K     4K  --   - R  61% gwibber-servic
<BUGabundo> 19330   0.35s   0.32s   528K   480K     0K     0K  --   - S  34% gwibber-servic
<BUGabundo> 19329   0.20s   0.47s   132K    52K     0K     0K  --   - R  34% gwibber-servic
<BUGabundo> kenvandine: ^^^^^^^
 * gnomefreak missed mvo :(
<gnomefreak> ok who wants to try and reproduce/confirm a bug in tb3?
<asac> gnomefreak: prism should be fixed
<asac> what tbird bug?
<gnomefreak> asac: cool. ill get bug #
<gnomefreak> bug 544187
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 544187 in thunderbird "Thunderbird 3.0 does not ask or send emails when written in offline mode go back to online" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/544187
<mahfouz> gnomefreak, is this related to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunderbird/+bug/537210
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 537210 in thunderbird "thunderbird sends mail instead of putting it into draft folder under unstable network" [Undecided,New]
<gnomefreak> mahfouz: not by the sound of iut
<mahfouz> it means it sends a mail when going online without asking
<mahfouz> isn't that exactly what you are saying?
<gnomefreak> the problem is it is not sending emails that were written in offline mode. hit send later and once you reenable online it doesnt send or prompt you to send
<mahfouz> aha, in my case, I never said "send"
<mahfouz> it just sent all mail from "drafts" folder
<mahfouz> but still
<gnomefreak> i get so much mail i download them and go into offline mode and do my emaiols when connect again it never sends them
<mahfouz> cause you're on "devious mode"
<gnomefreak> thanks for reminding me i forgot to add something to bug :)
<gnomefreak> asac: i guess you saw this bug already
<asac> mahfouz: gnomefreak: feels like both bugs are a dupe
<asac> err the same i mean ;)
<gnomefreak> asac: you mean mahfouz and mine?
<mahfouz> when you hit "send later" it puts it in "drafts"
<mahfouz> ?
<mahfouz> the thing is it puts it in drafts even if I don't hit "send later"
<gnomefreak> i never looked to say it does. but mine are not being sent ever and yours are?
<mahfouz> I had a mail sent unintentionally
<mahfouz> oh, I get it now, yours were NOT sent and you would like to be asked
<mahfouz> but mine was sent even though I never wanted to
<gnomefreak> even if not asked still like them sent
<mahfouz> maybe a mix-up of the folders, it shouldn't send all drafts just because you re-connect, should it?
<gnomefreak> install python-smartpm
<gnomefreak> damnnit grrrr
<gnomefreak> mahfouz: if you hit send later it should at leat ask you if that is the setting but hell i would be happy if i didnt have to reply to 20 emails and have to do them again
<gnomefreak> s/leat/least
<mahfouz> still better than having an unrevised draft sent to your boss :)
<gnomefreak> oh yes that it is
<asac> mahfouz: do you see your bug on tbird 3?
<mahfouz> asac, mine, was tb 3
<mahfouz> pretty recent from daily build ppa
<gnomefreak> it happejnhs with both daily and stable but i didnt bother adding info like that :)
<gnomefreak> incomming asac :) be back in a few
<Dimmuxx> hey is there any eta for 3.6.2 in lucid?
<gnomefreak> Dimmuxx: what does apt-cache policy firefox-3.6 say?
 * gnomefreak not sure the versioning for "firefox" will have a .*
<gnomefreak> has 3.6.3~hg20100324r33757+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1  :)
<Dimmuxx> firefox-3.6: Installed: (none) Candidate: (none) Version table:
<micahg> gnomefreak: no firefox-3.6 anymore
<gnomefreak> micahg: i know that kind of :)
<gnomefreak> firefox-3.6: Installed: (none) Candidate: 3.6+lucid
<gnomefreak> :)
<gnomefreak> transitional IIRC
<micahg> gnomefreak: that's only a migration pacakge
<micahg> gnomefreak: apt-cache policy firefox
<gnomefreak> micahg: are we going to use the 3.6.*
<micahg> gnomefreak: for?
<gnomefreak> or just 3.6
<gnomefreak> micahg: versioning
<micahg> gnomefreak: no source versioning anymore in archive
<gnomefreak> 3.6+nobinonly-0ubuntu6  <<< is that the latest 3.6.2 rlease?
<micahg> gnomefreak: no
<gnomefreak> thats what i mean by versioning
<micahg> gnomefreak: it's pending an update of NSS and NSPR
<gnomefreak> i know chris was working on nss/nspr but thought he finished
<gnomefreak> for some reason i thought but it could have been something else
<Dimmuxx> why not just remove the version since it will be updated to 4.0 or whatever firefox next will be called once it's released
<gnomefreak> Dimmuxx: 3.6 -> 3.7 -> 4.0 IIRC
<Dimmuxx> you told me yesterday that firefox next will be called 4.0
<gnomefreak> Dimmuxx: if we didnt we would never know what version we were pushing :)
<Dimmuxx> when I said it will be called 3.7 ;)
<gnomefreak> Dimmuxx: IIRC what i read was 3.7 will be last before 4.0
<Dimmuxx> it's not decided yet afaik
<Dimmuxx> there is 3.6.x, lorentz(which will be merge to 3.6.x) and then firefox next(labeled as 3.7 right now)
<gnomefreak> i would have to look again. well no it wont be until 3.7 is done. I know 3.7 will be next
<gnomefreak> 3.6 -> 3.7 -> 4.0 should be it. the changing for 3.7 -> 4.0 is way to far off to be sure but i would have to find the link again or ill ask  in the firefox mailing list
<gnomefreak> micahg: 3.7 is realy slow still. has it been moved to static?
<Dimmuxx> noone really knows what firefox next will be called when it's released
<Dimmuxx> 3.5 was called 3.1 a long time
<gnomefreak> we dropped 4.0 from PPA
<micahg> gnomefreak: idk
<gnomefreak> i know it was a while ago that we dropped it
<micahg> gnomefreak: I was referring to 3.7 being static, I know we don't have 4.0 in PPA
<gnomefreak> micahg: i was refering to 3.7+static as well but 4.0 was in PPA a while ago
 * gnomefreak really needs a way to filter gwibber bugs if they all had gwibber in topic it would be great
<chrisccoulson> gnomefreak - are you talking about filtering gwibber bug mail?
<gnomefreak> chrisccoulson: yes in tbird
<chrisccoulson> have a look at the message headers ;)
<gnomefreak> filtering to my gwibber folder
<chrisccoulson> in particular, the "X-launchpad-big" header
<chrisccoulson> oops
<chrisccoulson> X-launchpad-bug
<gnomefreak> next gwibber i get i will look at it
<gnomefreak> thanks
<chrisccoulson> gnomefreak - have a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToFilter
<chrisccoulson> i've got quite a lot of filters set up to handle all the mail i get
<asac> chrisccoulson: whast up with debian/patches/97_SSL_RENEGOTIATE_TRANSITIONAL.patch ?
<asac> we shouldnt take anything in that direction ... at least not with thorough investigation etc.
<chrisccoulson> asac - i got a invalid certificate warnings as soon as i fired up evolution with the new nss version
<chrisccoulson> and that seems to be debian bug 561918
<ubottu> Debian bug 561918 in libnss3-1d "client certificate authentication broken" [Grave,Fixed] http://bugs.debian.org/561918
<chrisccoulson> which is what the patch fixes
<asac> chrisccoulson: couldnt evolution set NSS_SSL_ENABLE_RENEGOTIATION=1 ?
 * gnomefreak brb
<kylehuff> asac: do you have a moment?
<chrisccoulson> asac - from looking at the debian bug, it isn't just evolution that has this problem
<chrisccoulson> (evolution was just the only thing i noticed it with)
<asac> kylehuff: what about?
<kylehuff> asac: the launchpad FireGPG project page
<asac> kylehuff: ?
<asac> what do you want :)
<kylehuff> recently I was declined my request to join the Mozilla Team launchpad group, which I am not contesting. But perhaps the notes in my request did not come through.. Currently everything on launchpad related to the FireGPG extension under the control of the Mozilla Team is either outdated or broken; My request to join was only so that I can help update and maintain the launchpad page and deal with bugs, answer questions, et cetera..
<kylehuff> since it is not believed I fit the criteria to be on the Mozilla Team, then can we set up the FireGPG launchpad project page to a more specific team or something of that nature?
<kylehuff> as for contributing first; I am already a heavy contributor to the FireGPG extension and listed in the authors files.
<asac> kylehuff: contributing is about contributing to the ubuntu parts ... as we currently use the team to do access control to the packaging branches etc.
<asac> kylehuff: i will think about what we can do for these projects. i consider this a problem. yes.
<asac> at best ask me in a day or so
<kylehuff> asac: Okay, I will check back after some time. Thanks.
<asac> chrisccoulson: what setup do you have for evolution?
<asac> is that a client cert setup?
<gnomefreak> 3.0.19 is last in 3.0 series
<chrisccoulson> asac - it's the company IMAP and also gmail i'm using in evolution (both trigger the same warning)
<gnomefreak> firegpg is with the extension team why not join that and maybe we can set up branches there?
<gnomefreak> http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2009-3555  is anyone else seeing this in tb3 in the error console?
<ubottu> The TLS protocol, and the SSL protocol 3.0 and possibly earlier, as used in Microsoft Internet Information Services (IIS) 7.0, mod_ssl in the Apache HTTP Server 2.2.14 and earlier, OpenSSL before 0.9.8l, GnuTLS 2.8.5 and earlier, Mozilla Network Security Services (NSS) 3.12.4 and earlier, multiple Cisco products, and other products, does not properly associate renegotiation handshakes with an existing connection, which allows man-in-the-middl
<gnomefreak> the bot knows cve
<gnomefreak> cve-2009-3555
<ubottu> The TLS protocol, and the SSL protocol 3.0 and possibly earlier, as used in Microsoft Internet Information Services (IIS) 7.0, mod_ssl in the Apache HTTP Server 2.2.14 and earlier, OpenSSL before 0.9.8l, GnuTLS 2.8.5 and earlier, Mozilla Network Security Services (NSS) 3.12.4 and earlier, multiple Cisco products, and other products, does not properly associate renegotiation handshakes with an existing connection, which allows man-in-the-middl
<gnomefreak> cool :)
<gnomefreak> asac: is prism version in Official archives fixed as well or is it just the dailies?
<mahfouz> is it normal that text in url bar of chromium jumps up and down while typing?
<gnomefreak> sudo smart --gui
<gnomefreak> damnit again
<gnomefreak> what do you mean "jumps" ill test in a minute
<gnomefreak> yay chromium has an "import wizard"
<gnomefreak> ok mine doesnt jump unless i double click the address bar to clear it but curser jumps more sideways
<gnomefreak> i like the bookmark sync option in chromium should add this to firefox too
<mahfouz> google had this in fx but removed it
<mahfouz> my cursor jumps up and down, not sideways :)
<gnomefreak> chrisccoulson: sorry im off the phone now. I am unable to get the filter working using the info from headers, i have to make a custom filter (not a to,from,importance ect,, and its not working so well
<micahg> gnomefreak: first add the header you want to filter
<micahg> then add teh criteria
<gnomefreak> i made custom named X-Launchpad-Bug than used the "contains" product=gwibber
<gnomefreak> i have no way of telling it this is from headers
<chrisccoulson> gnomefreak - that will only work if the bug is not in the ubuntu gwibber source package
<crass> would it be too hard for you guys to build python-xpcom packages as well?
<chrisccoulson> for ubuntu bugs, you will see product=ubuntu
<micahg> gnomefreak: it probably doesn't catch it because of the return
<micahg> gnomefreak: try this header: X-Launchpad-Message-Rationale
<chrisccoulson> and you will also see sourcepackage=gwibber
<micahg> crass: bug 480407
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 480407 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] pyxpcom" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/480407
<crass> micahg: yeah saw that, it looks like the decision is that it likely won't even go in lucid
<micahg> crass: depends how much time I have...
<crass> I'm wondering if its possible to be put in with the teams ppa, so its more "experimental"
<crass> micahg: is it a lot of work?
<micahg> crass: idk, never packaged from scratch before
<gnomefreak> i used X-Launchpad-Message-Rationale and used the following one of them is Subscriber (gwibber in ubuntu) and the other is product=gwibber using the same X-Launchpad-Message-Rationale
<gnomefreak> it still isnt working
<crass> micahg: seems like you could just use the old python-xpcom package as a starting point, no?
<micahg> gnomefreak: are you doing exact or contains?
<micahg> crass: no, it's a new repo
<gnomefreak> contains
<micahg> what does the filter log say?
<gnomefreak> micahg: what do you mean? do you mean "match all the fol,lowing" or apply filter when...
<gnomefreak> ah wait
<gnomefreak> it was unchecked now checked(enabled) and still shows nothing
<gnomefreak> hold on a minute
<crass> micahg: perhaps I'm unclear on the terminology, by repo, you mean repository?  On the launchpad site, it seems like you could add another of what it calls packages
<gnomefreak> uploading a screen shot
<micahg> crass: new upstream repository
<gnomefreak> micahg: chrisccoulson http://img202.imageshack.us/i/screenshottvl.png/
<gnomefreak> http://img202.imageshack.us/img202/3526/screenshottvl.png maybe better
<micahg> gnomefreak: match any not all
<gnomefreak> k
<chrisccoulson> yes, those combinations will never happen together
<chrisccoulson> product=gwibber is the upstream gwibber launchpad project, so it won't catch bugs reported in the ubuntu gwibber package
<gnomefreak> thanks i think that helped i set both upstream and in ubuntu
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-03-26
<gnomefreak> yay found all the unsent emails :)
<gnomefreak> sending them now
<gnomefreak> now i hope he knows what that means
<gnomefreak> bug 518422
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 518422 in firefox "[MASTER] Firefox does not start with certain addons installed" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/518422
 * gnomefreak seeing alot of bugs that has a good chance of failing into that bug
<micahg> gnomefreak: yes
<gnomefreak> prism at least the ones ive seen have prism in extensions so ive been "remove/disable prism and try again, likely a dupe of bug #*
<micahg> gnomefreak: nah, prism just happens to be a common symptom, not the problem
<gnomefreak> micahg: disabling it fixes for alot of them (cant say all)
<micahg> gnomefreak: yes, because it's probably the only symlinked extension
<gnomefreak> prism hasnt been enabled herre since it didnt support the 3.6 version
<gnomefreak> oh
<gnomefreak> micahg: what are the chances that "global indexing" being disabled is causing mozilla554051?
<gnomefreak> mozilla 554051?
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 554051 in Preferences "Thunderbird-3.0 does not ask or send emails when written in offline mode go back to online" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=554051
<micahg> gnomefreak: pretty low I would think
<gnomefreak> yeah i thought so but cant remember if it started when i disabled it. still dont know what he is getting at
<micahg> so, it's working?
<asac> chrisccoulson: can you file a bug or so about the evolution warning? with a screenshot and explain why you see that?
<asac> chrisccoulson: i think i want to run this through nss folks
<asac> thanks. i will do that tomorrow, so we hopefully get an answer by tomorrow evening
<chrisccoulson> asac, ok, i'll do that in a bit
<gnomefreak> micahg: if you mean is mine working it sort of is. it should still give me an option to send when i go back online << very least.
<gnomefreak>  oops
<LLStarks> micahg, umd interferes with gnome-shell deps.
<LLStarks> xulrunner versioning and crap.
<LLStarks> umd's 1.9.1 is too new.
<micahg> LLStarks: so, don't use UMD?
<LLStarks> is this umd's fault or gnome-shell's packagers?
<micahg> LLStarks: idk
<LLStarks> has the 3.6.2 lp been merged yet?
<micahg> LLStarks: i don't see a dep on xul
<LLStarks> i'll double check
<LLStarks> gnome-shell:
<LLStarks>  Depends: libgjs0 but it is not going to be installed
<LLStarks> libgjs0:
<LLStarks>   Depends: xulrunner-1.9.1 (<=1.9.1.9~) but 1.9.1.10~hg20100324r26859+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1 is to be installed
<micahg> ugh,I better finish porting that to xul192...
<LLStarks> you maintain libgjs?
<micahg> LLStarks: no, I'm doing some of the porting to xul192 this cycle though
<LLStarks> cool.
<ddecator> what does "42: pushd: not found" mean?
<ddecator> nvm, found it...
<AnAnt> asac: Hello, I have a question about dh_xulrunner, I am building a package that links against libmozjs (the one that is shipped by xulrunner), so when I run dh_xulrunner, I don't get xulrunner in dependencies, why's that?
<AnAnt> another thing, in order to get the software to operate, I added an rpath: -rpath=/usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.2, is that alright ?
<AnAnt> asac: ok, I checked the dh_xulrunner code, so it searches for certain strings that are not in programs that just used libmozjs
<ddecator> woot! i guess there isn't a gtk bug, i got songbird to start =D
<BUGabundo_remote> m0rning
<[reed]> hmm
<[reed]> I have to build a .deb from scratch
<asac> [reed]: whatfor?
<asac> you want to handcraft just a .deb or a sourcetree that builds a deb?
<[reed]> apache module for work
<[reed]> what's the difference between the two options?
<micahg> _Tsk_: around?
<_Tsk_> yes ;-)
<micahg> _Tsk_: mozilla 532601
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 532601 in OS Integration "Thunderbird not starting with NFS mounted home and libnss_ldap user authentication" [Critical,Unconfirmed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=532601
<micahg> is seems that it's a problem with the upstream build isn't it?
<_Tsk_> Might be , my comment might have been made in a hurry
<micahg> _Tsk_: ok, so, it looks like a patch was made, but not applied because it was buggy or something per the other bug, should I mark it as a dupe then and comment that it appears to be needed per the newer bug
<_Tsk_> yes
<micahg> although weirdly enough, people say it worked in TB2, but the patch was never applied
<micahg> _Tsk_: oh wait, the issue here seems to not be LDAP, but the NFS mounted home
<micahg> asac: do you remember a bug similar to bug 535465
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 535465 in firefox "middlemouse.contentLoadURL config option gets reset on every upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/535465
<asac> micahg: yes, i think we had a patch for that in xul 1.9.1
<asac> maybe it got lost
<micahg> asac: ok, I'll look, thanks
<micahg> asac: any luck with NSS/NSPR?
<asac> micahg: oh sorry. i ment to CC you. i sent out a request to NSS folks to check the patch
<asac> i cant really add it without their blessing and cant upload if evolution is
<asac> broken
<asac> so either they say: yes ... or they hopefully tell us how to fix evolution
<asac> and other apps
<asac> minus setting an env
<micahg> asac: well, latest is NSS 3.12.6, but it's not released
<micahg> but it's in Firefox
<asac> chrisccoulson: how are the symptoms in evolution exactly with a broken nss?
<asac> micahg: its tagged
<asac> thats released
<micahg> asac: BTW, should I link the upstream bug for the pref reset to LP
<micahg> asac: ah, ok
<asac> they just are forgetting to put tarballs out simetimes
<asac> micahg: if there is a bug and and upstream bug. sure
<micahg> asac: ok, I didn't know if we generate from tag like FF/TB
<asac> i also sent out request to mozilla for three issues: 1. patch for cairo (lcd) ... 2. patch for "not starting because of symlinked components" and 3. font color of awesome dropdown urls in default theme
<chrisccoulson> asac - hmmm, i've not seen the invalid certificate warning yet today since i removed the patch from nss again :-/
<micahg> asac: so are we trying for NSS 3.12.6 or 3.12.5?  I saw a merge for 3.12.5?
<micahg> asac: I also seem to be having trouble with LD_LIBRARY_PATH for edbrowse
<chrisccoulson> asac - ok, i got it again (i just had to remove my camel-cert.db after removing the nss patch)
<chrisccoulson> asac - http://people.canonical.com/~chrisccoulson/Screenshot-Evolution%20Warning-1.png
<chrisccoulson> asac - ok, it seems that my issue is not related to that debian bug, and the patch doesn't help
<chrisccoulson> it only appeared to work because i need to delete camel-cert.db from my evolution profile to trigger it
<chrisccoulson> so, i have another issue then :-/
<chrisccoulson> asac - debian bug 563253
<ubottu> Debian bug 563253 in evolution "libnss3-1d: Fails to verify the certificate of my company email server" [Grave,Fixed] http://bugs.debian.org/563253
<chrisccoulson> sure enough, when i run the latest version of nss, the list of CA's in evolution is virtually empty
<micahg> asac or chrisccoulson do you know of an app that sets LD_LIBRARY_PATH properly so I can use it as an example for getting a mozjs app to work?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - /usr/lib/firefox-3.6/run-mozilla.sh sets LD_LIBRARY_PATH doesn't it?
<chrisccoulson> basically, it should be a colon separated list of paths
<micahg> chrisccoulson: is that the only way to do it, in a wrapper script?
<chrisccoulson> thats the usual place to do it
 * micahg can't figure out why the linker can't find mozjs
<micahg> chrisccoulson: if that's the only way, I'll add a wrapper script to edbrowse...
<chrisccoulson> micahg - the linker can't find libmozjs because it's not in /usr/lib
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ah, I guess this is normal...ok, wrapper script it is
<asac> chrisccoulson: cairo patch was bad?
<fta> all, please test chromium from the beta ppa, i need to upload it to lucid
<chrisccoulson> asac - yeah, i applied the patch and the fonts are worse than ever now
<chrisccoulson> so i'm just investigating that
<chrisccoulson> the fonts don't change at all when i adjust my font preferences, so i'm not sure if that points you towards anything....
<chrisccoulson> even the DPI settings have no effect
<asac> chrisccoulson: well thats a different ubg ;)
<asac> chrisccoulson: we have two font bugs
<asac> one about preferences not honoured
<chrisccoulson> asac - oh, you're aware of this already
<chrisccoulson> ?
<asac> the other about lcd stuff
<asac> chrisccoulson: i considered that bug more critical even
<asac> but seems community wants lcd
<asac> chrisccoulson: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox
<asac> the 2nd and 3rd bug on that list
<asac> MASTER - FF 3.5 font hinting does not honour gnome-settings -> thats what you refer to
<asac>   fonts are incorrectly rendered due to not using system cairo -> thats the lcd patch
<chrisccoulson> asac - so, we'd need need to fix both bugs then
<chrisccoulson> the fonts with the lcd patch are significantly worse than without :-/
<asac> chrisccoulson: well. in theory yes. but in practice we can only fix the lcd one
<asac> we can escalate the other too
<asac> but that wont get a fix because thats due to gtk loading system cairo to parse settings
<asac> adn then firefox loads own cairo
<asac> and the settings get wiped by that
<asac> (e.g. a static struct)
<asac> thats my eval
<asac> anyway... release team eeting now ;)
<asac> ttyl
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<fta> asac, ^^
<asac> fta: ?
<fta> asac, /wrt "all, please test chromium from the beta ppa, i need to upload it to lucid"
<fta> i also need to have a look at our bugs, see if there's something ubuntu specific
<BUGabundo_remote> fta: I'll spam it
<BUGabundo_remote> done
<BUGabundo_remote>  7221      0      0      39565K   1.3G 628.8M     0K     0K   8% chromium-brows
<BUGabundo_remote> fta: ^^^^^
<fta> doh!
<fta> doing what?
<fta> how many tabs?
<asac> fta: in the beta ppa?
<asac> fta: i see ftbfs on https://edge.launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/beta
<asac> top two most
<fta> asac, yep, known, but lucid is fine. the 2 red are not really failures. but a kind of build-log post processing
<asac> ah
<jcastro> fta: btw if anyone has sad tab problems I found that that ambiance theme scrollbar extension is the problem
<fta> jcastro, hm ok. there's also http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=38692
<jcastro> ouch
<fta> jcastro, ie, nvidia and fglrx using malloc corrupting tcmalloc stack
<fta> jcastro, not sure if the bug i just linked is in the beta or just in trunk
<ejat> !ping ccheney
<fta> jcastro, do you have sad tabs with the beta alone? i mean, without the scrollbar extension
<jcastro> no
<jcastro> everything works for me after I removed the extension
<jcastro> fta: It's only been an hour or two though, I'll keep an eye on it and report back
<fta> ok, thanks
<fta> i need to push the codecs too, long due :P
<jcastro> heh
<fta> asac, is s/nonfree/restricted/ ok?
<asac> fta: i dont know. how are those codecs called in the ffmpeg package in archive?
<asac> nonfree obviously is wrong
<asac> restricted/ugly/bad ;)
<asac> maybe
<fta> i have no clue about what to do here
<asac> fta: check with siretart
<asac> he is the ffmpeg guy and give guidance
<fta> he said upstream dislike nonfree
<asac> if he says that he didnt do any special name, we can use -restricted
<asac> fta: check with him about -restricted then. imo that better reflects the problem
<fta> asac, iirc, he proposed -extra, sistpoty later said "the name of the binary packages are left to your discretion"
<asac> fta: choose what you want. -nonfree is wrong, becuse the code itself is not really non-free afaik
<fta> i initially meant it as nonpatentfree
<asac> yes
<fta> jcastro, do you still have chrome install? if so, could you please paste the desktop file?
<fta> +ed
<jcastro> fta: you mean official google chrome?
<jcastro> http://pastebin.com/4BE1gQ50
<fta> thanks
<gnomefreak> no way to "shorten" it or each lang has to have its own line?
<gnomefreak> are we able to use non-official icons for Firefox and still leave the firefox as the name?
<micahg> gnomefreak: not AFAIK
<gnomefreak> k
 * gnomefreak playing with some of my FF and TB icons
<gnomefreak> my wife came out to smoke with me. She is a very smart women but she said i want pizze but you have to order it and pick it up. she asked me what do i want on it. if im ordering it in 2 hours i have time to think about it
<chrisccoulson> gnomefreak - i uploaded gnome-terminal today without the extra profile ;)
<chrisccoulson> you might have to delete the profile from your config after the upgrade though
<chrisccoulson> and you can delete it now ;)
<gnomefreak> chrisccoulson: thanks :) i just got good news about smart and now g-term im on a roll
<chrisccoulson> lol
<gnomefreak> what dir? there are a few gnome dirs
<chrisccoulson> was that a question for me?
<gnomefreak> chrisccoulson: yep
<gnomefreak> there are 3 IIRC
<chrisccoulson> once you've upgraded, you will be able to delete the old profile from your config just using the Profiles dialog in gnome-terminal
<chrisccoulson> it will let you delete it after the upgrade
<gnomefreak> chrisccoulson: ah ok thanks
<chrisccoulson> there's not any sane way for me to clean that on upgrade really
<chrisccoulson> so it has to be done manually
<chrisccoulson> but there's a note in the changelog that explains that
<gnomefreak> chrisccoulson: when you say old you mean both profiles? mine and ambience
<chrisccoulson> ambiance
<chrisccoulson> you don't want to delete the default profile (and i don't think it will let you anyway)
<gnomefreak> chrisccoulson: ok thanks
<gnomefreak> ok so smart bug has been open for ~2years so not holding my breath
<gnomefreak> chrisccoulson: thanks it is normal now :)
<chrisccoulson> excellent
<fta> asac, help! http://paste.ubuntu.com/402015/ does it look good?
<fta> asac, or http://paste.ubuntu.com/402017/
<chrisccoulson> asac - did you see my comments earlier about nss?
<chrisccoulson> after looking at the debian bug, it seems that evolution is doing the wrong thing
<gnomefreak> thats why we use Thunderbird :)
<fta> (i use evolution)
<gnomefreak> i tried it a few times and i never got used to it
<chrisccoulson> i use evolution too ;)
<BUGabundo> evening
<BUGabundo> fta: that was ONE single window (4 more running)
<BUGabundo> if that was the one with more tabs (and I don't even have Flash on that machine) it had about 8 or 10 tabs open
<BUGabundo> been running that session of Chromium for a few days now
<chrisccoulson> asac - i dropped that extra patch from nss now, we don't need it
<micahg> asac: still around?
<BUGabundo> anyone reporting missed clicks on flash
<BUGabundo> ?
<micahg> BUGabundo: bug 410457
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 410457 in openobject-client-kde "autorefrsh does not work for "my" form" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/410457
<micahg> oops
<micahg> bug 410407
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 410407 in flashplugin-nonfree "Clicking on items in Flash player does nothing [READ DESCRIPTION]" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/410407
<BUGabundo> YES
<BUGabundo> thannks
<micahg> BUGabundo: np
<BUGabundo> micahg: no longer idleing in +1»
<micahg> BUGabundo: you?
<BUGabundo> you
 * micahg was in tehre?
<BUGabundo> s/»/?/
<BUGabundo> I saw you a very few/rare times
<BUGabundo> this cycle
<BUGabundo> for the 1st time
<micahg> yes, I had a couple qeustions that no one had answers for
<BUGabundo> with all your knowlage, we miss someone like you in there
<AbortD> im having laggy video with flash in amd64 only some video is laggy like this i fixed it before but cant remember how i did it
<micahg> AbortD: video driver?
<AbortD> shouldnt be opengl works fine
<asac> chrisccoulson: we dont need it?
<micahg> BUGabundo: time
<chrisccoulson> asac - no, my issue is unrelated to it
<BUGabundo> for?
<micahg> asac: conkeror merge approved..I'm just updating for the upload that chriscoulson made for me
<BUGabundo> I'm not a bot, you know
<micahg> BUGabundo: I don't idle in +1 due to a lack fo time
<BUGabundo> ah
<asac> micahg: merge. isnt it a sync now?
<micahg> asac: no, I'm making one change to make xul192 the first of the depends
<micahg> unless you think that should be dropped
<micahg> asac: http://pastebin.com/depgfLc4
<micahg> asac: I have to go soon
<asac> micahg: we need to drop everything but 1.9.2 actually
<micahg> asac: really?  ok...I'll make the change quick then
 * micahg jsut uploaded new diffs, but will upload another set with that change
<asac> if you link against glue of version X ... it will only work on >= X
<micahg> asac: that's good to know, so why do they have xul1.9 in there?
<asac> not sure ;)
<asac> if conkeror has native components it cant use stuff from before
<asac> e.g. is there an .so?
<asac> i would think so
<micahg> asac: done...bug 537900
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 537900 in conkeror "[FFe] merge conkeror 0.9.1+git100220-1 from debian testing to get xulrunner-1.9.2 support" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/537900
<micahg> asac: I have to go...if there's still a problem, please unsubscribe sponsors and send me an e-mail
<micahg> ttyl
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-03-27
<asac> chrisccoulson: ^^... can you check and sponsor that?
<asac> ;)
<asac> did you remove the patch? i already had it removed locally when mering (so i could just commit that)
<asac> chrisccoulson: curious. what was theissue on your side?
<chrisccoulson> asac - yeah, i will look at that
<chrisccoulson> asac - the issue on my side is that evolution doesn't validate any certificates, but that seems to be an evolution bug
<asac> ah. so th epatch didnt fix it?
<chrisccoulson> no, i just got myself a bit confused
<chrisccoulson> asac - evolution has it's own logic to search for the libnssckbi module, but it still gets the path incorrect and passes that to NSS
<chrisccoulson> but that used to work in previous versions (NSS still found the module)
<chrisccoulson> evolution just needs to be fixed to pass the basename of the module to NSS rather than the full (incorrect) path
<asac> interesting appraoch ;)
<asac> hmm
<chrisccoulson> asac - would you take a different approach OOI?
<asac> i copied an icon to /usr/share/icons/gnome/emblems
<asac> and its not found
<asac> how do i need to run update-icon-cache?
<asac> would have to check what it does to understand ;)
<chrisccoulson> i think you just run "update-icon-cache /path/to/foo"
<asac> hmm
<asac> that didnt work ;)
<asac> already tried that
<asac> with and without sudo
<asac> heh. now it worked ... nice.
<fta> asac, the transition to -extra worked for me (trunk ppa)
<fta> ooh, nice: http://chromium-status.appspot.com/status_viewer
<BUGabundo> bRoas
<fta> just rewrote http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~chromium-team/chromium-browser/channels/changes to make it more readable
<fta> BUGabundo, hi
<BUGabundo> olá fta
<ejat> fta : any plan to make chromium window button to be at left ? :p
<fta> ejat, no plan that i know of, you have to re-add the window border
<fta> those things are not native gtk widgets
<ejat> owh ok .. ..
<ejat> forgot about it :
<ejat> thanks ..
 * ejat unhide .. 
<fta> BUGabundo, you're running ch trunk right?
<BUGabundo> yep
<fta> BUGabundo, could you please try chromium-codecs-ffmpeg-extra?
<BUGabundo>  2993 270212      7      40115K 859.4M 107.3M 859.4M 107.3M   3% chromium-brows
<BUGabundo> two tabs :p
<fta> and go on youtube html5
<BUGabundo> I alredy have youtube set to html5
<BUGabundo> let me test it
<BUGabundo> and vimeo too
<fta> with 0.5+svn20100326r42726+42573+42890-0ubuntu1~ucd2 please
 * BUGabundo restarts chromium
<BUGabundo>  *** 5.0.364.0~svn20100327r42891-0ubuntu1~ucd1 0
<BUGabundo> chromium-codecs-ffmpeg-extra:
<BUGabundo>   Installed: 0.5+svn20100326r42726+42573+42890-0ubuntu1~ucd2
<BUGabundo> seems I'm a bit behind
<fta> which process is that? (the 900MB)
<fta> plugin or what?
<BUGabundo> flash, music stream
<BUGabundo> checking for updates
<fta> i almost no longer listen to music on ubuntu
<fta> i own 2 squeezebox now
<BUGabundo> ?
<BUGabundo> chromium-codecs-ffmpeg-extra:
<BUGabundo>   Installed: 0.5+svn20100326r42726+42573+42890-0ubuntu1~ucd2
<BUGabundo> ok fully upgraded
<fta> http://www.logitechsqueezebox.com/
<BUGabundo> fta: fyi both sites work
<BUGabundo> http://www.vimeo.com/10336327
<BUGabundo> choosing html5
<BUGabundo> works fien
<fta> good, thanks
<BUGabundo> http://www.youtube.com/html5
<BUGabundo> confirms im using html5
<fta> will upload to lucid soon
<BUGabundo> fta: http://listen.grooveshark.com/#/popular
<BUGabundo> I use that for music
<BUGabundo> I just with the stupid flash bug that doesn't allow you to interact with buttons was fixed
<BUGabundo> :(
<fta> there's a workaroud iirc
<fta> but i don't have the problem here
<BUGabundo> :(
<BUGabundo> I can't change youtube volume
<BUGabundo> even on html5
<BUGabundo> weird
<fta> ok, pushed to lucid
<fta> i just need to update ch with the new beta now
<BUGabundo> how many betas do those guys launch?
<fta> i don't like the new font thing in ch/trunk.
<fta> not much: http://paste.ubuntu.com/402454/
<fta> but it could stay beta forever, if that's what you mean
<fta> BUGabundo, ^^
<BUGabundo> I read it
<BUGabundo> still a lot for "a" beta
<fta> it's a continuous channel, not a milestone based release scheme
<BUGabundo> ahh
<fta> 3 hours left for the world hour..
<BUGabundo> NM PPA still has dhclient broken?
<fta> no idea
<BUGabundo> it is
<fta> hm, i wonder if i should migrate from lzma to xz
<BUGabundo> don't know xz
<fta> http://tukaani.org/xz/
<BUGabundo> I don't know how asac allowed DHCP and NM ppa to be broken for so long
<fta> http://www.tutorart.com/index.php/36-dream-workstation/
<dupondje> guys, is it a bug that when I quote a message, it only quotes a part ?
<dupondje> not the full email, but only the last reply for example
<dupondje> in thunderbird that is :)
<BUGabundo> fta: what the hell .... did fonts changed in chromium or something ??
<fta> 16:56: <fta> i don't like the new font thing in ch/trunk.
<BUGabundo> missed it
<BUGabundo> only noticed it now, that I expanded bookmarks
<mahfouz> BUGabundo, don't worry about the fonts, get yourself the new borg clock instead: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/BorgClock?content=122241
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-03-28
<gnomefreak> anyone here?
<micahg> gnomefreak: sure
<gnomefreak> micahg: any chance you know a command to opena tab in gnome-terminal?
<micahg> gnomefreak: thought it was CTRL + SHIFT + T
<gnomefreak> micahg: yeah but i need a command :(
<gnomefreak> terminals dont like a command using keys
<micahg> gnomefreak: cli?
<micahg> idk
<gnomefreak> yes
 * gnomefreak neither and ive been trying to find out since before jaunty
<micahg> gnomefreak: did you try asking in -desktop?
<gnomefreak> micahg: not recently but i asked during karmic and noone answered. I was just poping in there to see if anyone was talking but im guessing its too early/late
<gnomefreak> i can ping chris monday or so
<gnomefreak> i just dont want to try grabbing source and looking for it but since its 11:42pm its too late for me too think
<gnomefreak> seems that --tab does
<gnomefreak> --tab                           Open a new tab in the last-opened window with the default profile
<gnomefreak> well --tab opens a new window
<gnomefreak> oh well its been a few years a few days wont kill me
<gnomefreak> i have a few scripts to work on so that one is not in a hurry
 * gnomefreak heads for smoke but i just noticed that 3.7 hasnt had an update in a while ~20 days
<micahg> gnomefreak: mozilla 550823
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 550823 in Build Config "cannot find -lmozalloc when building with gcc-4.4" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=550823
<gnomefreak> micahg: thanks
<micahg> gnomefreak: I guess I could add the patch locally till it's accepted upstream since it's not a release
<gnomefreak> micahg: maybe wait to see what happens. no sense in adding it and in 2 days removing it
<micahg> gnomefreak: yeah, that's what I figured
<gnomefreak> that could be why the browser is still slow like it was beginning of the month
<micahg> gnomefreak: yep, I think they fixed a lot of issues in the past 3 weeks
<gnomefreak> micahg: there is no way to add hte patch and have bot remove it on its own right?
 * gnomefreak not sure how the bot works other than grabbing latest changes and builds it
<micahg> gnomefreak: no
<gnomefreak> micahg: seems like a simple enough change but it seems he would rather it not be in the makefile but since he says that you know
<micahg> gnomefreak: I made the change that upstream requested
<micahg> waiting on approval
<gnomefreak> oh ok
<gnomefreak> 2 gwibber-service and 1 gwibber process everytime you open gwibber but closing it only closes the gwibber process not the -service
 * gnomefreak will ping ken this week to find out why
<gnomefreak> !info opera
<ubottu> Package opera does not exist in karmic
<micahg> gnomefreak: not in repo
<micahg> gnomefreak: not open source
<gnomefreak> micahg: i thought it was in canonical repo at one time
<micahg> gnomefreak: they have a deb
<gnomefreak> micahg: thanks,
<gnomefreak> micahg: are you still here? If so what are the chances that bug 548577 is related to bug 191889
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 548577 in firefox "firefox wont connect to net" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/548577
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 191889 in pidgin "[MASTER] [WORKAROUND] "Offline Mode" feature fails to detect proper online state for networks that are managed outside of network manager." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191889
<micahg> gnomefreak: possibly, but I'd ask teh user to update to latest firefox in jaunty first...currently 3.0.18
<gnomefreak> ok
<gnomefreak> micahg: he states he sees it in 3.5
<gnomefreak> also
<micahg> well, then 3.5.8
<micahg> it seems like the user isn't using an updated jaunty system, so that's teh first step
<gnomefreak> pl asled
<gnomefreak> ok asked even
<micahg> gnomefreak: I don't think bug 547143 is a dupe of the addon bug as it causes a system freeze
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 547143 in firefox "Firefox and desktop effects on crash Kubuntu Lucid lynx (dup-of: 518422)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/547143
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 518422 in firefox "[MASTER] Firefox does not start with certain addons installed" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/518422
<gnomefreak> looking
<gnomefreak> ok i see there are 2 users on that bug sorry unmarking as dup
<gnomefreak> micahg: ok updated
<ddecator_> micahg: did you get my email?
<micahg> ddecator_: yes
<ddecator_> i guess the trouble i'm having is gstreamer related, so idk if there are actually any problems with songbird
<gnomefreak> its prompting me to send unsent ones again now
<gnomefreak> damn i wish it would make up its damn mind
 * gnomefreak goes for smoke maybe than i can start thinking again
<AnAnt> Hello, are the packages in ubuntu-mozilla-daily going to enter lucid ?
<AnAnt> I mean the firefox/xulrunner version in ubuntu-mozilla-daily
<micahg> AnAnt: which version?
<AnAnt> 3.6.3...
<micahg> 3.6.3 won't be in until after release most likely
<micahg> 3.6.2 will be in sometime this week
<AnAnt> I had a problem in firefox, and I was advised to try the version in ubuntu-mozilla-daily, and that fixed it indeed
<micahg> AnAnt: ok, good, is there a bug report?
<AnAnt> no, I didn't file one
<micahg> AnAnt: ok...so, yeah, 3.6.2 in this week, 3.6.3 after release unless they release it before final freeze
<micahg> *they == mozilla
<AnAnt> I see
<gnomefreak> ok that is 3 times in a row it worked now i am confused as to what caused it
<BUGabundo> m0rning
<fta> asac, https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+queue?queue_state=0&queue_text=chromium
<fta> BUGabundo_AFK, lo
<BUGabundo> hello fta
<_Tsk_> micahg:  what's your bugmail ?
<micahg> _Tsk_: ?
<_Tsk_> email you use in bugzilla
<micahg> _Tsk_: mozilla-bugs at micahscomputing dot com
<_Tsk_> thanks
<fta> micahg, about 3.7, why don't you take the patch in the branch instead of waiting for upstream forever?
<fta> (hi, btw) :)
<micahg> fta: I was asking gnomefreak about that last night...I geuss I could
<fta> please, do it
<micahg> fta: ok
<micahg> bdrung: I wanted to say if you write a library for the units policy, I volunteer to help with the PHP version of it
<bdrung> micahg: great
<micahg> bdrung: I think we should try to get a library for each langague
<bdrung> micahg: but i am still at the point discussing it with the glib devs
<bdrung> micahg: yes - but one interface (same names for functions, etc)
<micahg> bdrung: yes
<bdrung> micahg: do you have a good name for this lib?
<fta> gunit (or gun it)
<micahg> bdrung: libunits?
<bdrung> micahg: sounds good - and google found nothing conflicting by name
<bdrung> micahg: ups, found this: http://sourceforge.net/projects/libunits/
<micahg> bdrung: does it do what we need?
<bdrung> http://www.ohloh.net/p/libunits
<bdrung> micahg: i cannot find any line of code (no tarball, no svn repo)
<micahg> bdrung: oh well
<bdrung> micahg: we can ignore that project
<micahg> bdrung: maybe we should call is displayunits
<bdrung> micahg: that's more clear, but longer
<micahg> bdrung: does longer matter?
<micahg> bdrung: also keep in mind, if we're doing per language libraries, we should try to get this in PEAR and CPAN as well
<bdrung> sometimes - you know that devs are lazy ;)
<micahg> bdrung: I'd help with that
<bdrung> micahg: can you write perl?
<micahg> bdrung: I used to be able to :)
<bdrung> micahg: i need help writing a small script in perl (porting from python). can you help there?
<micahg> bdrung: probably, depends how urgent
<micahg> I'm a little swamped ATM
<bdrung> micahg: i want to get it into lucid
<bdrung> micahg: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=566578
<ubottu> Debian bug 566578 in devscripts "[new] Please include release-info scripts" [Wishlist,Open]
<micahg> bdrung: I don't think I'll have time this cycle
<micahg> chrisccoulson: can you help me with my wrapper script for edbrowse?
<chrisccoulson> micahg, yeah, can do. which bit do you need help with?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: here's the rules file: http://pastebin.com/9bmLtBHL and I get an error no target: debian/edbrowse.sh
<micahg> chrisccoulson: did you work out the nss issues with asac?
<micahg> asac: did you get USNs for the 3.0 and 3.5 updates yet?
<chrisccoulson> the issue with debian/rules is that "pre-build: $(subst_files)" expands to "pre-build: debian/edbrowse.sh", so it looks also for the debian/edbrowse.sh target, which doesn't exist
<chrisccoulson> if you drop the $(subst_files) there, it might work
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I thought that %: was a universal target
<chrisccoulson> ah, right. i missed that bit
<chrisccoulson> one second, and i will have another think ;)
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, i can see what is going on with NSS now, but i'm still not sure whether we need to fix NSS or other applications that are using it
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ok, because we really need to release 3.6.2 :)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i know ;)
<chrisccoulson> we'll get it sorted tomorrow
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, BTW, I'll be offline Tuesday and Wednesday
<micahg> but I'd like to get in edbrowse and gnome-chem-utils today or tomorrow
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I've got a weird issue with a changelog and non-ASCII characteras
<micahg> chrisccoulson: still with me?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - sort of ;)
<chrisccoulson> i'll be back on here again in 20 minutes or so, just watching some tv first :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, I have some chores to do, meet you back in 20
<gnomefreak> status on nss/nspr? i was supposed to ask when i was here yesterday/early this morning
<micahg> gnomefreak: should be worked out tomrorow
<gnomefreak> micahg: thanks
<gnomefreak> ok in therory this works great as for it working cant figure it out ;)
<gnomefreak> ok so that gmail package works like it says to work.
<gnomefreak> micahg: can you check perffered apps under mail reader adn see how many thunderbird is listed? i have thunderbird-3.1 thunderbird-3.0 thunderbird and thunderbird. Im thinking 3 of 1 is 2 too many
<micahg> gnomefreak: I have 2, but I put thunderbird-3.0 there manually
<gnomefreak> i may have done that but i wouldnt think i would add a thunderbird-3.0 and a thunderbird outside of the 1 that should be there
<gnomefreak> but this is an old install so its possibile
<micahg> chrisccoulson: are you familiar with gnome-chemistry-utils?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - not really
<micahg> chrisccoulson: it seems to want to check something from sourceforge in the latest build, but the same code is there in the previous version and it didn't do it before...
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ok, any idea for my edbrowse puzzle?
<chrisccoulson> just looking at that again now
<gnomefreak> i couldnt find any info on that. like what it is but i will look at sourceforge.
<gnomefreak> micahg: you patched XUL i see :)
<micahg> gnomefreak: at fta's request
<gnomefreak> micahg: ah makes sense
<micahg> chrisccoulson: should we just continue this tomrorow?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, can do. i had a look at that problem and can't spot anything wrong yet
<chrisccoulson> so i'm a bit confused now :-/
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ok..I'll work on other stuff tonight then
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<gnomefreak> micahg: you busy? someone having a problem with tb3 that shouldnt happen with our build but stands by he is using it
<gnomefreak> we need a way to change plymouth theme back to what it was before yesterday
<micahg> gnomefreak: give me a little bit
<gnomefreak> micahg: k
<micahg> gnomefreak: so, what's the TB issue/
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-03-21
<BUGabundo> o/
<LLStarks> micahg, is there any way to get the one-button firefox dropdown menu in unity?
<micahg> LLStarks: idk, you'll have to ask chrisccoulson as I haven't tried the Unity menubar yet
<chrisccoulson> LLStarks, no. not unless you disable globalmenu-extension
<LLStarks> still doesn't appear even when it's disabled. do i have to manually set it?
<chrisccoulson> LLStarks, yes
<chrisccoulson> there is a menu item for it
<LLStarks> where specifically? there's nothing in customize.
<chrisccoulson> LLStarks, http://lmgtfy.com/?q=enable+firefox+button+linux
<chrisccoulson> sorry, i couldn't resist ;)
<chrisccoulson> you just need to go view -> toolbars and switch off the menu bar
<LLStarks> ah. there we  go. thanks.
<LLStarks> wow. this really suck. sure it looks cool, but it's just like chrome.
<LLStarks> glad we went with globalmenu
<LLStarks> really sad that 4.0 won't have an official x64 release for win32
<LLStarks> ftp://mozilla.fastbull.org/mozilla/firefox/releases/4.0/
<fta> micahg, hi, do you plan on working on the security update of bugzilla?
<micahg> fta: it's not on the top of my list, and my list just got longer :(
<fta> ok
<gnomefreak> i cant believe mozilla hasnt started on FF4.1 yet
<LLStarks> gnomefreak, get 4.0 out first
<LLStarks> but you're right
<LLStarks> i remember when 3.6 and 3.7 were being developed simultaneously
<micahg> gnomefreak: it'll be 5 and they have :)
<gnomefreak> ok 5 is good but on they daily releases its still 4.0b13
<micahg> gnomefreak: yeah, they haven't bumped the version yet
<gnomefreak> http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/nightly/latest-trunk/
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<LLStarks> nothing exciting on trunk yet
<fta> [reed], ping
<gnomefreak> did i leave?
<gnomefreak> .:14:44:11:. ==> Irssi: No PONG reply from server irc.freenode.net in 301  seconds, disconnecting  << i guess so
<gnomefreak> i lost network connection it seems
<micahg> gnomefreak: happened to me earlier, missed half the security team meeting
<fta> [reed], just installed bugzilla locally, the extra deps in the deb look crazy to me. http://paste.ubuntu.com/583444/  could you please tell me which of the Recommends / Suggests make sense to add?
<[reed]> fta: run ./checksetup and see what's missing
<[reed]> ./checksetup.pl
<[reed]> it depends on what features you need
<fta> [reed], grr, why do components request an assignee. for a local install, it will almost always be me
<[reed]> assignee is required, sadly... you could create a fake nobody@ or something if you wanted to separate stuff
<fta> hm, the prefs are weird
<fta> new user / login name: i use 'fta' => error, invalid email
<fta> don't ask for a login name then, ask for an email
<fta> [reed], ^^
<[reed]> yes
<[reed]> I agree
<[reed]> file a bug? :)
<BUGabundo> jizzas
<BUGabundo> ppl linking to servers with _final_ release of FF4
<BUGabundo> have this ppl NO idea how *releases* work?
<BUGabundo> even if in a mirror.... bah
<BUGabundo> and no telling them to not push the links.... naa they are *special*
<BUGabundo> fta: grrrrr can't enable desktop notifications. u know of anything about that?
<fta> nope, sorry
<LLStarks> are latest-trunk and latest-mozilla-central the same tree?
<LLStarks> wrong chan
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-03-22
<phsi> hmmm
<phsi> make[7]: *** No rule to make target `-lpthread', needed by `js'. Stop.
<phsi> rc2 from natty fails to build
<phsi> weird, all google gives me is failed builds on slackware
<phsi> ahh i fail at package management
<phsi> nvm :P
<chrisccoulson> phsi, that's bug 737641
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 737641 in make-dfsg "Mozilla packages don't build in Natty (and blocking FF4.0 RC2/final)" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/737641
<gnomefreak> mozilla 642395
<ubot2> gnomefreak: Error: Error getting Mozilla bug #642395: NotPermitted
<gnomefreak> anyone know why i cant access that bug report?
<chrisccoulson> gnomefreak, because it's security related, most likely
<chrisccoulson> i can't access them either
<gnomefreak> k thanks
<gnomefreak> ok thanks i let elky know
<gnomefreak> chrisccoulson: if it was you that fixed prefered apps menu to include tb3.3 but it still is lacking 3.1 i dont think we packaged 3.2
<chrisccoulson> gnomefreak, yeah. there is a merge request to fix 3.1, but the merge is wrong (and there are bigger issues with 3.1 in natty)
<gnomefreak> chrisccoulson: ah ok thanks
<msucan> hello :)
<dpm> hi fta, you might be interested in subscribing to or commenting on bug 740225
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 740225 in launchpad "The differences between New and Translated for upstreams was removed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/740225
<chrisccoulson> HURRY UP BUILDERS!
<chrisccoulson> gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah
<rickspencer3> Congrats all on Firefox 4.0
<rickspencer3> world class software
<jcastro> [reed]: are you partying yet?
<chrisccoulson> heh
<chrisccoulson> we really need something like this: http://glow.mozilla.org/ :-)
<msucan> so fx4 is now building? :) is it going to be in french as well? in the ppa
<chrisccoulson> msucan, you'll need the fr xpi to get french
<msucan> chrisccoulson: is it going to be pushed as a package in the ppa?
<chrisccoulson> msucan, yes
<msucan> oky, thanks
<msucan> i want to upgrade my ubuntu 10.04 lts to firefox 4 ... from 3.6, and i have my system in french
<msucan> working with custom builds is not ideal :). i prefer a nice ppa
<msucan> will the ppa provide security updates as well?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, you'll need to get the french language pack from ftp://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/firefox/releases/4.0/linux-i686/xpi/
<chrisccoulson> there's not really any other way to do that, because we bundle the 3.6 translations in our language packs
<chrisccoulson> and those won't work in 4.0
<msucan> it would be nice if the language packs could be updated somehow
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that's impossible at the moment though, unless we ship full language packs in the PPA
<chrisccoulson> and i don't want to go there ;)
<wernicke> Is firefox4.0 still at rc1 in the PPA?
<msucan> chrisccoulson: hehe, right. i'll just install the xpi ;)
<chrisccoulson> msucan, in future, this PPA will probably go away and we will push straight to the archive
<chrisccoulson> (with proper language packs)
<msucan> that would be great. for the LTS you mean?
<chrisccoulson> yeah
<fta> dpm, done, thanks. but i'm not sure if it's about upstream or packaging
<fta> rickspencer3, pff, not fair, no congrats for chromium 5/6/7/8/9/10 ;)
<dpm> fta, I read it as a feature request for having back those coloured stats in an upstream project in LP (not in Ubuntu source packages)
<fta> dpm, i read it as a bug complaint about a useful feature dropped (with which i 1000% agree)
<dpm> fta, heh, yeah, interpretations might vary. In any case, I'd like to have them back as well ;)
<chrisccoulson> fta - i guess there will be less excitement about firefox releases when we get 5/6/7/8 all in the same year ;)
<fta> chrisccoulson, i feel it's more about main+default = great vs universe+opt-in = worthless :(
<fta> hm, wth? debconf turned pink ??!
<chrisccoulson> fta - are you able to run chromium in strace? it just hangs here
<fta> try without the sandbox
<chrisccoulson> fta - how do i do that?
<fta> --disable-sandbox
<chrisccoulson> fta - cool, thanks
<chrisccoulson> hmm, it still hangs :(
<fta> hm
<fta> http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=20591
<fta> it should be possible, most devs even valgring it
<fta> incl the buildbots
<fta> valgrind
<chrisccoulson> heh, valgrind is pretty crazy ;)
<fta> speaking of valgrind, i have to valgrind my own projects, 2 nasty crashers to catch
<fta> chrisccoulson, why do you need to strace ch?
<msucan> updated to firefox 4. thanks chris for the quick release of the fx4 ppa builds for ubuntu!
<jcastro> woo!
<jcastro> nice work chrisccoulson
<jcastro> fta: you too every 6 weeks. :)
<lder> hi.  anybody know why the ubuntu-mozilla-daily ppa is on b13?   is it pulling from http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/nightly/latest-trunk/ ?
<fta> ag
<lder> i think the pointer may need to be redirect to somewhere in the http://releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/ branch
<fta> lder, no, we always build from source
<lder> fta: ah.  any idea why there is no source since b13?
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: thanks for ff4! :D
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, you probably shouldn't thank me, i just uploaded it ;)
<m_conley> :D
<chrisccoulson> lder, the version hasn't been bumped on mozilla-central yet
<lder> i guess i should be using the firefox-stable ppa instead?
* micahg changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team (Chromium too!): | Firefox 4 10.04-10.10 http://is.gd/5Fyywu | Seamonkey 2.0.12 in http://is.gd/dsudW needs testing | Firefox 3.6.15/Thunderbird 3.1.8 in Stable Releases  | Report Mozilla PPA bugs here: http://is.gd/hdZc1
<smallfoot-> will ff4 be in maverick 10.10 official repo?
<smallfoot-> i know its in ppa
<wernicke> why does firefox-4.0 for lucid install globalmenu?
<fta> jdstrand, PIE? http://launchpadlibrarian.net/66991055/buildlog_ubuntu-natty-amd64.chromium-browser_11.0.696.16~r78799-0ubuntu1~ucd~dev1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<fta> i wonder why it's only in -dev, but not in trunk
<chrisccoulson> wernicke, it's an empty package on lucid
<chrisccoulson> smallfoot-, no, but maverick will get a future firefox version
<chrisccoulson> (probably 5)
<wernicke> ahh, ok. thanks for uploading
<micahg> fta: so, this is only in the dev channel?
<smallfoot-> why does firefox copy everything chrome does?
<smallfoot-> the interface, now the version numbering with 4,5,6,7,8 in some months
<micahg> fta: multiarch :)
<chrisccoulson> smallfoot-, what's the issue with copying good design decisions?
<chrisccoulson> or should developers never reuse the work of someone else?
<fta> micahg, hm.. so trunk will fail tomorrow then
<micahg> fta: most probably
<fta> ok, only natty/amd64 failed
<micahg> right, which makes sense
<fta> grrr, i don't have time for this
<micahg> fta: I'll mention it to slangasek in #ubuntu-devel
<fta> ok, thanks
<smallfoot-> chrisccoulson, yes its good do stuff like implement WebGL, HTML5
<smallfoot-> but when they adopt same version numbering (thats not a design decision) it seems it going too far
<Milos_SD> Hi
<Milos_SD> Will Firefox 4 final be in daily repo?
<smallfoot-> i think not
<smallfoot-> it seems it will be in 11.04 natty
<smallfoot-> and maybe backported to 10.10 later, in long time
<Milos_SD> so, for final version, I need to use firefox stable ppa?
<smallfoot-> yes, i think so
<Milos_SD> this su**s .... It took my old Firefox 3.6 profile, and not Minefield 4 profile :(
<Milos_SD> I'll stay on Minefield... :)
<micahg> Milos_SD: which version from where?
<chrisccoulson> Milos_SD, it should have prompted you ;)
<chrisccoulson> (it worked here)
<Milos_SD> chrisccoulson, it didn't :(
<Milos_SD> micahg, Firefox 4 final from firefox stable ppa
<Milos_SD> it upgraded Firefox 3.6, and not Firefox 4 b13pre from daily ppa
<Milos_SD> :(
<cinch> thanks for the 4.0 ppa! i was having ugly fonts with the mozilla.com build and submitted a bug report (https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=643884), which seems resolved with the ppa version. fonts look good again, cheers
<ubot2> Mozilla bug 643884 in General "fonts appear choppy / light on linux" [Major,Unconfirmed]
<BUGabundo> fta: can't get gmail desktop notifications to work, nor can I clear the option in the Settings :\\\\\
<Dimmuxx> why is the firefox-stable build still branded as mozilla developer preview?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ^^
<chrisccoulson> it shouldn't be
<chrisccoulson> Dimmuxx, lucid or maverick?
<chrisccoulson> they all seem to be built with official branding here. are you sure you're using the right version?
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure what builds you're using, but they aren't the ones from firefox-stable
<micahg> Dimmuxx: it's firefox, not firefox-4.0 in stable
<BUGabundo> fta: FYI http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=77106
<fta> micahg, fyi, linux/beta (10.0.648.151 -> 11.0.696.16)
<micahg> fta: ACK
<fta> micahg, has the crypt fix been pushed already?
<micahg> fta: yes, I'm test building chromium now
<fta> i have to drop inspector for the next daily
<fta> it's been merged into resources.pak
<micahg> fta: we'll probably know in about an hour and a half if it was successful
<fta> i wonder if i should continue to ship the deb empty or drop it
<fta> maybe it's best to keep it empty to ease the transition
<fta> for those shifting channels
<fta> micahg, i think i will clean up d/control for ch11. like drop chromium-testsuite completely, it's gone since ch4 so it never reached the repos
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-03-23
<micahg> fta: that's fine, I'd prefer to keep changes like that only to major version bumps
<fta> micahg, it's the idea, it will be 10->11
<fta> unless there's another 10 in between with security fixes
<micahg> fta: right, well, last bump was only about 3 weeks ago, so I figure at least one more 10.x
<micahg> fta: there's a new ioquake which might solve your issue, can I push to a test PPA for you or would you rather I push packages up to my p.u.c page?
<[reed]> jcastro: well, I wore a Mozilla t-shirt today
<[reed]> that's about it
<[reed]> I had actual work to do :0
<kbrosnan> [reed]: aww in sv?
<[reed]> by "sv", do you mean "silicon valley" or "sunnyvale"... note that my current employer is in palo alto :)
<[reed]> kbrosnan: ^
<kbrosnan> the former
<kbrosnan> in MV
<[reed]> ?
<kbrosnan> i'm in mv.
<[reed]> ah, cool
<[reed]> for how long?
<kbrosnan> till August
<[reed]> ah, awesome
<kbrosnan> working with aakash and tony
<kbrosnan> on mobile firefox
<[reed]> I may come over Thursday for lunch
<[reed]> I need to meet with some people
<kbrosnan> i'm at @ 3rd floor near warp core most of the time
<[reed]> you're more than welcome to come check out my work and eat lunch/dinner
<[reed]> or come visit me in the city :)
<linuxtech> Can we install firefox4 from the ppa and keep the old firefox with our profiles for 3.6.15 separate?
<Dimmuxx> micahg: ah I didn't know that, thanks!
<chrisccoulson> linuxtech, no, you can't do that
<BUGabundo> o/
<bdrung> chrisccoulson: porting eclipse to use webkit would be cool
<chrisccoulson> bdrung, the latest version can already use webkit
<chrisccoulson> i was questioning the dependency on swt though, as i thought that eclipse had its own copy
<fta> micahg, jdstrand_: fyi, security update of ch10 planed for tomorrow
<fta> planed? planned?
<fta> well, expected tomorrow
<BUGabundo> hahahhhahahhahahhaahahahahahahah
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: are language packs available for FF4 in the PPA?
<chrisccoulson> mdeslaur, they're not unfortunately. it's pretty difficult for me to do that because the 3.6 translations are bundled with our language packs
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure how else to support that
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: oh, hrm
<chrisccoulson> ideas welcome ;)
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: are there plans to update to 4.0 in maverick?
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: yes, split them all out again :)
<chrisccoulson> mdeslaur, yeah, i want to split them, so i can support translated builds in PPAs ;)
<chrisccoulson> maverick probably won't get 4.0, but will get another version
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: cool, thanks
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: another version? seriously? I though we were doing rolling releases now?
<chrisccoulson> mdeslaur, maverick will likely get 5.0 ;)
<mdeslaur> oh, so they will still do some security fixes for 3.6?
<chrisccoulson> mdeslaur, yeah, not sure for how long though
<mdeslaur> I see
<micahg> fta: ACK
<gnomefreak> i guess we skipped tb32. do we have a build for enigmail for tb33?
<micahg> gnomefreak: upstream skipped 3.2
<BUGabundo> http://slides.html5rocks.com/#speech-input nie
<BUGabundo> *nice
<gnomefreak> micahg: thanks
<gnomefreak> this is odd. using minefield i get the following message "Your browser either doesn't support or you have disabled JavaScript."
<gnomefreak> i have IcedTea-Web Plugin (using IcedTea-Web 1.1pre (1.1~20110320-0ubuntu1))
<gnomefreak> supporting LiveConnect/JavaScript.
<gnomefreak> so either minefield or icedtea is screwed up
<gnomefreak> or incompatible
<gnomefreak> it is the same for official ff package in repos 4.0rc2
<gnomefreak> and chrome :(
<fta> micahg, ch is now complaining our system flash is out dated :(
<micahg> mdeslaur: ^^
<mdeslaur> fta: I'm currently working on flashplugin-nonfree updates...they should come out either this afternoon or tomorrow
<mdeslaur> fta: our adobe-flashplugin packages are already released
<fta> mdeslaur, what's the difference between those two?
<mdeslaur> fta: adobe-flashplugin is in the partner repo...flashplugin-nonfree is in multiverse
<fta> why maintain two?
<mdeslaur> fta: adobe-flashplugin don't install on amd64, flashplugin-nonfree integrated with nspluginwrapper on amd64
<fta> oh
<mdeslaur> fta: adobe won't let us ship the official packages (adobe-flashplugin) on amd64
<mdeslaur> AFAIK
<gnomefreak> can someone please test this link. let me know if it says you have javascript disabled or not installed enigmail.mozdev.org/download/download-static.php.html
<gnomefreak> wait adobe wont let us package and distribute falsh for 64bit?
<gnomefreak> flash even
<mdeslaur> gnomefreak: I don't know the details...all I know is the "adobe-flashplugin" package in the partner repo doesn't install on amd64
<mdeslaur> gnomefreak: I _assume_ they prefer it not be used on amd64 with the nspluginwrapper hack
<mdeslaur> gnomefreak: I don't actually know anything about that, so don't take anything I say seriously on that subject :)
<gnomefreak> wait are you trying to use the 64bit package or the 32bit+nsplugin...
<gnomefreak> iirc they still havent finished 64bit but they atleast have one
<mdeslaur> gnomefreak: thay have a preview version of the 64 bit one that doesn't get updated for security issues. We don't ship that.
<gnomefreak> i didnt relize it was a prefiew i thought it was normal package. alot of people want the 64bit package included but i guess that is a bad idea atm
<mdeslaur> gnomefreak: yes
<mdeslaur> gnomefreak: it's available in my PPA is anybody wants to install it at their risk
<chrisccoulson> i wish they'd just release that, so we can bury nspluginwrapper in a very deep grave
<BUGabundo>  youtube html5 WIN! inf FF4 any video > right click "save as" > rick roll!
<fta> doh! nice changelogs: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-2d/+bug/724717/comments/11
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 724717 in unity-2d "Indicators fail to load" [Critical,Fix released]
<LLStarks> chrisccoulson, are you annoyed as i am with all of the ubuntuzilla, ppa, tarball madness. the entire ubuntu userbase comes down with a collective case of the derpes whenever a new fx comes out.
<chrisccoulson> what do you mean?
<LLStarks> it's not readily apparent to people that the stable ppa is the best solution
<LLStarks> they dload the tarball: "wah, my fonts are ****ed"
<LLStarks> they use ubuntuzilla: "what the hell is the /opt folder? where's the binary?"
<chrisccoulson> well, ubuntuzilla is dead anyway
<chrisccoulson> so that's 1 less option
<chrisccoulson> and nothing annoys me (well, not much anyway) ;)
<LLStarks> linux needs an instant-gratification way to install firefox with proper folder structure and linking
<LLStarks> packagekit underdelivers
<chrisccoulson> well, that's what PPA's and deb packages provide, no?
<LLStarks> well, i don't see mozilla doing a deb/rpm repo
<LLStarks> and the sru  process for firefox takes too long
<chrisccoulson> well, we don't follow the sru process for firefox
<LLStarks> is there a fancy name or initialism i can use?
<chrisccoulson> and we release security updates within a day of mozilla normally (hardly, "long")
<chrisccoulson> and in future, we'll be pushing major updates out to all releases at the same time too
<LLStarks> nice.
<LLStarks> who is getting 4.0 btw? karmic, lucid, maverick, hardy?
<chrisccoulson> karmic and lucid definitely aren't
<chrisccoulson> oops
<chrisccoulson> i meant karmic ;)
<chrisccoulson> lucid and maverick most likely won't, but they will most likely get 5
<LLStarks> really?
<chrisccoulson> but i have absolutely no idea of what mozilla's plans are for supporting 3.6, so i'm basing my prediction on the results of my crystal ball right now
<LLStarks> isn't that a bit risky? i don't trust the new mozilla roadmap.
<chrisccoulson> anything i tell you now is just a complete guess tbh
<chrisccoulson> i don't know if 3.6 will be supported for 1 week, 1 month, 2 months, 6 months, 1 year, 10 years
<LLStarks> would it be possible to issue a security update for all supported releases that changes the greyed out 'upgrade firefox' menu item into an add-apt-repository command that adds the stable ppa?
<LLStarks> you'd avoid the issue of directly packaging for a release with the main archive
<chrisccoulson> absolutely not. that wouldn't be a security update for a start
<chrisccoulson> and where is that string visible?
<chrisccoulson> we disable the updater, so there should be no menu item at all
<chrisccoulson> (there isn't one here)
<LLStarks> ah, it's gone. you used to be able to gksu firefox &
<chrisccoulson> yeah, it's been gone for a long time ;)
<LLStarks> but looking forward, is that a viable option
<LLStarks> make the user assume all risk
<chrisccoulson> not really, especially seeing as this won't be a problem in future (where we're pushing out major updates to all supported releases at the same time)
<chrisccoulson> it will be just like chromium then ;)
<LLStarks> ah, nice
<LLStarks> this still the latest spec? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Specs/Lucid/FirefoxNewSupportModel
<fta> chrisccoulson, chromium still suffers from n days in the security queue
<fta> + delay
<chrisccoulson> fta - hmm, waiting on armel and other arches by any chance?
<fta> only partially, it's also waiting for human resources and testers
<chrisccoulson> LLStarks, yeah, sort of. that's a bit out of date now, and we used that spec to drive 3.6 to all supported releases
<fta> from what i can see
<chrisccoulson> but we will be going 1 step further now
<chrisccoulson> fta - hmmm, that's a pain. do you run the test-suite in chromium? (i think i've asked you this already)
<chrisccoulson> i'd like the test-suite in firefox to reduce some of the human effort required to test :)
<fta> i used to, for a long time, but i had to disable so many tests because of the build env restrictions that it didn't make sense anymore
<chrisccoulson> fta - which sorts of restrictions? just network access or other restrictions?
<fta> not to mention that it tooks hours to build, and even more hours to run
<fta> yep, no network, no display, no input
<fta> nowadays, it's also no GPU
<chrisccoulson> fta - did you try xvfb for the display?
<chrisccoulson> the network access is a pain
<chrisccoulson> and do automated tests require input? i don't have an issue with that particularly
<fta> sure, i had a long pipe with xvfb, timeout, gdb
<fta> chrisccoulson, http://paste.ubuntu.com/584498/
<micahg> fta: the biggest delay on chromium ATM is the build time :)
<fta> micahg, why do we even have to wait for arm? it's different in all matters, why not split the uploads
<micahg> fta: not going to have 2 source packages for the same thing, the only reason we do it for openjdk is that the newer openjdk doesn't work with arm yet
<fta> no, not 2 src packages, but upload once the 32/64 builds are tested
<fta> that's what most of the users need
<micahg> fta: I don't think we can split the publishing like that, jdstrand ^^
<fta> micahg, when we find something wrong with arm, we postpone the fix until the next upgrade anyway
<micahg> fta: that depends on how badly the update is needed as well
<fta> hot security fixes for the masses prevail over arm fixes
<fta> well, until now at least
<jdstrand> LP does not allow pocket copying of a build after the fact
<jdstrand> eg, we publish i386 and amd64 then publish when arm is not done
<jdstrand> arm is left out in the cold and needs a new source upload
<jdstrand> we have skipped arm in the past for chromium with important fixes, fwiw
<fta> tomorrow's update will also have a long list of hot fixes
<fta> ..along with arm fixes from the previous upload :P
<micahg> fta: heh, we'll play it by ear, but the earlier tomorrow the better as we generally don't like pushing out fixes on Friday
<micahg> s/don't like/try to avoid/ :)
<fta> not my call, i'm waiting for the upstream tag
<micahg> fta: I understand, not trying to pressure you :)
<fta> i have an idea of what it will be but i won't be sure until it's out
<fta> micahg, libvpx 0.9.6 in natty is a security update, why isn't it in maverick and lucid?
<micahg> fta: we generally patch stable releases vs full updates
<fta> makes stuff hard to follow..
<micahg> fta: there's more than the one that was backported to 0.9.5?
<fta> not sure
<micahg> I don't see any open CVEs
<fta> it seems it fixed at least cve-2010-4489
<ubot2> fta: libvpx, as used in Google Chrome before 8.0.552.215 and possibly other products, allows remote attackers to cause a denial of service (out-of-bounds read) via a crafted WebM video.  NOTE: this vulnerability exists because of a regression. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2010-4489)
<micahg> fta: right, that was backported to 0.9.5-2
<micahg> and that was pushed to stable releases when chromium upped the build-dep
<micahg> s/build-dep/dep
<LLStarks> gfd firefox. it won't let me click certain  links.
<LLStarks> I WANT MY FIVE DAY FORECAST!
<micahg> LLStarks: I'm using forecastfox w/out issue in firefox 4
<LLStarks> yeah, that's not it
<LLStarks> i can't click on page links after the page loads
<LLStarks> just the tabs and interface
<LLStarks> i think shifting window focus unlocks it or something
<LLStarks> yup.
<LLStarks> okay, this sucks
<LLStarks> can't click or highlight anything
<LLStarks> no right-click
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-03-24
<sridharpandu> I just upgraded to FF4 on Ubuntu Maverick using ppa. On launching FF, it freezes at the add-on compatbility check. Any idea what could be wrong? Would appreciate any help I can get.
<sridharpandu> please can someone help me. Won't be able to work without FF
<sridharpandu>  :'(
<sridharpandu> help! anyone around
<gnomefreak> chromium is broken. everytime i try to click on address bar it clicks the bookmarks i have under the address bar
<gnomefreak> version 12.0.713.0~svn20110324r79245-0ubuntu1~ucd1
<mbana> hi
<mbana> as always the font rendering on the firefox tar i downloaded mozilla is terrible
<micahg> mbana: stable PPA in /topic
<mbana> but why is it this always the case?
<mbana> what are they doing wrong?
<micahg> mbana: we have patches to cairo they won't take because they haven't been accepted upstream
<fta> obviously, no one cared about my popcon issue
<kbrosnan> mbana: read https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=458612
<ubot2> Mozilla bug 458612 in Graphics "(Ubuntu) system fontconfig settings override GNOME font rendering screen settings" [Normal,Resolved: invalid]
<chrisccoulson> kbrosnan, at some point, we will drop the /etc/fonts/conf.d/10-* symlinks from our fontconfig package ;)
<micahg> fta: what popcon issue?
<fta> just filed bug 742017
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 742017 in popularity-contest ""readline() on closed filehandle FILES" warnings caused by multiarch" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/742017
<mbana> wait, when i download firefox it comes with its own .so
<mbana> if cairo or freetype or whatever it is that does the rendering
<mbana> surely it won't i'm seeing in my other apps
<mbana> i'm confused nevertheless
<chrisccoulson> mbana, what's your issue?
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: ping
<chrisccoulson> hi m_conley, how are you?
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: things are good, and you?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, not too bad thanks, but pretty busy this week
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: i hear that.  :p  Quick question for ya, if you have a second:  do you know offhand if libnotify supports clickable notifications?
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: because nsIAlertsService seems to default to a XUL notification if I tell it that the notification is clickable.
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, the actual API supports that,but it's up to the actual implementation at the other end to decide whether it's going to display them
<chrisccoulson> in the case of notify-osd in ubuntu, it doesn't support clickable notifications
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: Gotcha, ok. :)
<chrisccoulson> there's a hint you can check to find out whether it's supported or not
<chrisccoulson> but it's not supported in ubuntu
<chrisccoulson> yeah, the issue with nsIAlertService is why we get XUL notifications for downloads finishing ;)
<chrisccoulson> but.....
<chrisccoulson> ...i want to integrate that with the launcher anyway ;)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: cool, gotcha.  Thanks!
<mbana> the fonts of the firefox download from mozilla has dodgy fonts
<mbana> nothing compared to my other apps
<chrisccoulson> mbana, just the mozilla.org build, or do you get the same with the ubuntu build too?
<mbana> mozilla.org build
<mbana> my question is:  why does the font rendering differ.  i'm looked at the linked bug report - it doesn't make sense to me
<mbana> it seems mozilla.org include .sos in the build
<mbana> or perhaps that's the issue
<mbana> i'm not sure .
<jcastro> m_conley_away: you're going to want morphing windows if you need interaction.
<jcastro> m_conley_away: ken says looking in ido, idimessagedialog but I don't know what that means. Ping me tomorrow and I'll get you the info
<jcastro> it's for things like "oh a voip call, I need to click to answer" style things
<fta> boouh, a blue envelope now
<fta> micahg, here it is: linux/stable (10.0.648.151 -> 10.0.648.204)
<micahg> fta: ACK
<fta> mahh, i landed 560 strings yesterday, there are already 66 more
<fta> micahg, chrisccoulson: you guys don't put the CVE in the firefox changelogs?
<chrisccoulson> fta - no, we don't know them before we do the build usually
<chrisccoulson> they go in the USN instead
<fta> i convinced upstream to provide them for chromium
<fta> and it finally happened in this release
<micahg> fta: that's the best way for chromium since there's no USN
<fta> micahg, 5 fixes, all webkit related, good luck with the system webkit
<fta> hm, 1 is not about webkit
<fta> micahg, bug 742118
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 742118 in chromium-browser "10.0.648.133 -> 10.0.648.204" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/742118
<fta> damn, i can't upload to ubuntu anymore
<[reed]> nobody likes you, obviously ;)
<jcastro> he can't upload because his xterms are broken
<fta> lp hates me
<fta> something about the ftp server again i'm sure
<fta> micahg, can't upload atm, so forget about the security update
<micahg> fta: well, we won't publish until monday, so if you can get it up sometime before sunday, I can try to upload and test
<BUGabundo> o/
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-03-25
<fta> !natty
<ubot2> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<fta> -dev just jumped to 12
<fta> but i guess it's too late for natty
<micahg> fta: worst case for natty, we'll stage and release day of release
<fta> micahg, http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/chromium/10.0.648.204~r79063/
<micahg> fta: ACK
<micahg> fta: thanks
<micahg> fta: I assume the 1st name in the changelog is utf-7?
<micahg> *utf-8?
<fta> yes
<micahg> fta: what was the reason for NaCL again? did it work at one point?
<fta> i linked the bug
<fta> someone is using it apparently
<micahg> yes, but is it something we were providing before or a new feature?
<fta> i disabled it a long time ago when it was not ready, now it is
<micahg> fta: before lucid release or after?
<fta> upstream has it
<fta> it's not new
<fta> it's a packaging issue
<micahg> ok
<fta> i should have re-enabled it long ago
<fta> uh, i hope it's fine for arm
<fta> as usual, not tested :P
<fta> asac, ^^
<micahg> fta: this is part of core chromium?
<micahg> fta: oh, it's off by default?
<asac> fta: ;) ... you are added to to a board request list for now
<asac> with some luck things go quick; but boards are often backordered for ages
<fta> micahg, it's a .so lib, but it's chrom*
<gnomefreak> can someone please confirm bug 701090
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 701090 in thunderbird "Thunderbird will not move junk mail to junk folder when i mark a message as junk" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/701090
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: ping
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: woop, nevermind, I think.  :)
<chrisccoulson> hi m_conley
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: hey - so, I just got an email from Allison Randal, who's noticed that when she clicks links in TB 3.1.9, they open up in Firefox as "http://www.%u.com"
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: on Natty.  Does that sound familiar?
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, yeah, 1 second
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, that's bug 709216 (which is fixed if she upgrades) ;)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 709216 in gnome-vfs "clicking on a link dont open the page " [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/709216
<chrisccoulson> i'm 1 step ahead of her already ;)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: awesome.  :)  So she just needs to upgrade gnome-vfs?
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, yeah, that works around the issue for now
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: is there a longer term fix?  Anything we can do on the TB end of things?
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, it's mostly fixed in comm-central, but you need to build with --enable-gio
<chrisccoulson> gnome-vfs is dead now, and my change just prolongs the life of it slightly in ubuntu so that apps which still use it aren't broken
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: I see - so once the gio work gets finished, this will not be an issue?
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, yeah. you also need mozilla bug 639467 for it to work properly
<ubot2> Mozilla bug 639467 in File Handling "External URI handling broken due to protocol handler registration changes" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=639467
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: I guess I just want to know if I should file a bug or not.  :)
<chrisccoulson> and mozilla bug 624341 for good measure too
<ubot2> Mozilla bug 624341 in OS Integration "Update check for default mailer to work the new way (glib >= 2.27.1)" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=624341
<m_conley> ah, gotcha
<m_conley> sounds like you've got it under control then?
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, yeah, pretty much
<chrisccoulson> all this breakage on the gnome side has been a pain this cycle
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: hey, while I have your attention, I have another question.  I've started looking into porting my messaging menu extension to jsctypes, but I've run up against a bit of a conundrum...
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: in order to force TB to focus on clicking on an indicator, I have to use gtk_window_present_with_time
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: and I have to pass, obviously, a GtkWindow.  I think I already know the answer to this, but is there a way for me to get a handle on the GtkWindow without dropping into C++?
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, oh, the interface you used before isn't scriptable is it?
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: doesn't appear to be, no
<chrisccoulson> hmm, i'm not too sure about that then :/
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: alright, cool
<dpm> hey chrisccoulson, got the e-mail on FF+TB translations. I probably won't write a proper reply until Monday, but I just wanted to say thank you, thank you, thank you! for starting the discussion and moving this forward
<dpm> :-)
<chrisccoulson> heh, no problem :)
<fta> asac, https://groups.google.com/forum/#%21topic/skia-discuss/gw92Z7lrmKw
<asac> fta: yep, jammy is our linaro guy ;)
<asac> fta: i will make sure he can contribute. thanks for pointing that out
<fta> asac, that was the thing he wanted me to attract upstream's attention, took a while to get it but now you have it
<asac> fta: thanks!! you rock, really!
<asac> i will ensure folks know that you were pulling the strings
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, https://launchpad.net/~extension-hackers/+archive/ppa
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: awesome!  Thank you!  :D
<asac> fta: done
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, did you have any luck converting your unity launcher integration work to use jsctypes?
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: yes!  :)
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, is the code anywhere?
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: in fact, that one's done - I'm converting Messaging Menu over now
<chrisccoulson> awesome
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: yep, it's up at https://launchpad.net/unitylauncher-extension
<chrisccoulson> thanks. i might borrow some of that for firefox ;)
<chrisccoulson> i want to have a play around with that
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: it's cool stuff!  I could probably do a more Oo wrapping of the library functions
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: right now, they just emulate the C functions.  But they do the job.
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: er, I just realized that my code doesn't have the MPL in the header
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: so it's MPL.  :)  I'll update that now.
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: k, pushed.  have at it.  :)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: ping
<chrisccoulson> hi m_conley
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: hey - so I'm trying to use jsctypes to connect to g_signal_connect
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: but I'm not even entirely sure where g_signal_connect is defined - do you know which library I should connect to?
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, it's in libgobject
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: awesome, thanks!  :)
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, i have a feeling g_signal_connect is just a macro around a real C function though
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: oh.  Argh - ok, should probably find out what's going on there...
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: right - macro around g_signal_connect_data.  Thanks for the heads up!
<chrisccoulson> you're welcome
<BUGabundo> olá
<fta> chrisccoulson, hey, just wondering, what's the status of your breakpad dig?
<chrisccoulson> fta - so, kees fixed another bug in the kernel which should help, but it still fails for some reason :(
<chrisccoulson> which is why i was asking about strace the other day
<chrisccoulson> i really need strace to work so i can figure out what's going on now :/
<fta> i tried various things the other day, but failed too
<fta> maybe attach gdb to the process you're killing
<fta> verious things you can use to debug chromium: http://code.google.com/p/chromium/wiki/LinuxDebugging
<chrisccoulson> fta - thanks, taking a look at that
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-03-26
<magcius> package is failing to build
<magcius> Patch mozilla-kde.patch does not apply (enforce with -f)
<magcius> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/67057770/buildlog_ubuntu-natty-amd64.firefox-4.0_4.0~b13~hg20110323r63531%2Bnobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<LLStarks> hey chrisccoulson, flash hasn't been playing nice with firefox for a few weeks. if a stream doesn't load in a tab or crashes, you can never load it in that tab again. you must load it in a new tab while keeping the old tab open.
<LLStarks> stupid flash is stupid
<gnomefreak> flash isnt stupid however it is evil
<gnomefreak> adobe is stupid
<mbana_> i'm back :)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-03-27
<fta> BUGabundo, hey
<BUGabundo> hey freenode
<BUGabundo> *fta
<fta> lol
<fta> i'm looking for a way to backup my camera (sdhc) on my galaxy tab (micro sd)
<fta> without the network
<fta> maybe i should just use a micro sd in my camera..
<BUGabundo> ehe
<fta> i wonder if it's as fast
<fta> or at least fast enough
<micahg> fta: ping
<micahg> fta: I'll upload the stuff you gave me later this morning unless you want to make new packages (would prefer not to have arm regressions)
<micahg> fta: actually, I'm a little reluctant to push out (might still upload in any case) due to bug http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=77328
<micahg> jdstrand: FYI ^^
<nonix4> Does visiting seagate's warranty return site result in mouse/menu/server/??-grab that stays there even _after_ quitting firefox for others besides me? Had it happen twice today, wondering whether it is firefox or something unrelated like update-notifier/*indicator* bugging.
<nonix4> (^ on maverick with all updates installed)
<micahg> _Tsk_: ping
<_Tsk_> pong
<micahg> _Tsk_: hi, do you know the status of RTL support in thunderbird?
<_Tsk_> we support it
<_Tsk_> there might be a few bugs left but it's suposed to work
<micahg> _Tsk_: k, in 3.1.x?  I see to recall some issues
<_Tsk_> One I know that isn't fixed is in the search results - gloda ones - the gfx isn't RTLed
<micahg> Last time I tried with an earlier 3.1.x, I couldn't get RTL to work right in the compose windwo
<_Tsk_> I recall a bug being filed maybe in the last two month , about another RTL issue , but that was inconclusive
<_Tsk_> That should work
<_Tsk_> if it doesn't please file a bug
<micahg> :(, I guess I have to test it this week, I meant to take care of this months ago, it would be nice not to need an extension to support Hebrew :)
<_Tsk_> Issue is that I don't use RTL, b AFAIK it should work
<_Tsk_> and there also en extension for arabic
<chrisccoulson> b'ah, weekend nearly over already
<micahg> chrisccoulson: still around?
* micahg changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team (Chromium too!): | Firefox 4 10.04-10.10 http://is.gd/5Fyywu | Seamonkey 2.0.13 in http://is.gd/dsudW needs testing | Firefox 3.6.16/Thunderbird 3.1.8 in Stable Releases  | Report Mozilla PPA bugs here: http://is.gd/hdZc1
<BUGabundo> darn
<BUGabundo> autocomplete dropdowns broken in chromium
<BUGabundo> fta: ^^^^^^
<fta> BUGabundo, passwords?
<BUGabundo> I found it in gmail email address
<fta> try --password-store=detect
<fta> if it works, it's a known issue
<fta> (you can put that in /etc/chromium-browser/default)
<BUGabundo> restarting
<BUGabundo> fta: doesn't work. trying a clean profile
<BUGabundo> meh, clean profile works
<BUGabundo> starting in debug mode
<BUGabundo> fta: its addon related
<BUGabundo> trying to lock it down
<BUGabundo> got it
<BUGabundo> fta: https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/chmimgmjdabgiilljdjfbonifbhiglao
<fta> read the comments
<BUGabundo> that one is mine
<BUGabundo> but I'm logged on
<BUGabundo> lol
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-03-19
<philinux> chrisccoulson: Are you available for a chat
<FernandoMiguel> evening
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-03-20
<curiousx> aloha!
<curiousx> are this the PPA for firefox 14 nightly? ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa
<micahg> yes
<curiousx> thanks dude
<curiousx> cya
<philinux> chrisccoulson: have you a minute
<vibhav> How can I contribute here?
<micahg> vibhav: how familiar are you wait bzr, debian packaging, and debian dir only branches?
<micahg> s/wait/with/
<vibhav> micahg: I am quite familiar with bzr and debian packaging
<micahg> vibhav: so, we need help updating seamonkey
<vibhav> micahg: sure
<vibhav> How do I do that?
<micahg> vibhav: well, it's mainly merging fixes as needed from the thunderbird stable branch (lp;thunderbird/stable)
<micahg> to https://code.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/seamonkey/seamonkey.head
<micahg> latest version is 2.8
<micahg> it should be one commit per change ideally
<micahg> vibhav: and you can base your changes on https://code.launchpad.net/~joe-nationnet/seamonkey/seamonkey-dev I think (this branch should bring us up to 2.7)
<micahg> propose a merge to the seamonkey.head branch when you're ready and I'll review it
<micahg> ask any questions you may have here
<vibhav> nice!
<vibhav> Will I need to create a every new branch for a every new switch
<micahg> vibhav: no, you can have your own working branch that gets merged in when it's ready
<vibhav> Soryy for quiting
<micahg> vibhav: are you committing to working on this?  I'll leave it for you then
<vibhav> micahg: I will try to work on this
<vibhav> Ill put in my best effort
<ikonia> vibhav: you need to commit
<ikonia> you've stopped doing half the things you say you will do
<vibhav> ok
<ikonia> so don't waste peoples time, if you want to do it, commit to doing it
<ikonia> if you can't commit, say so in advance
<vibhav> micahg: Ill commit
<ikonia> vibhav: you %100 sure, you've committed to other translation and motu work ?
<ikonia> if you are, great.
<micahg> vibhav: these branches have a slight learning curve as well, if seamonkey if something you're interested in, the help is definitely appreciated
<micahg> my estimate for someone not familiar with the branches to do this update is somewhere in the range of 6-12 hours
<vibhav> translation work, oh yes
<vibhav> MOTU stuff , partly
<ikonia> vibhav: just keep in mind you are telling others you will do work for them, if you can't commit to doing all of it, don't take on more
<ikonia> if you say you do stuff and then don't - it's a big let down to people
<vibhav> sure
<vibhav> I know that
<ikonia> it holds the projects back, rather than helps
<ikonia> ok, that's why I'm asking you to be %101 sure you'll do the work rather than let micahg down
<ikonia> as you've said you'll do other work on other projects too,
<ikonia> if you are %100 sure, then super
<micahg> vibhav: so, if the project is estimated to take 6-12 hours, when do you think you could have this done by?
<vibhav> By 1 o clock tomorrow
<vibhav> lemme check the time zones
<vibhav> Ill will start tomowwor morning
<vibhav> at 7 o clock
<vibhav> will try to get it done by 1 o clock
<vibhav> micahg: I will get the branch lp:~joe-nationnet/seamonkey/seamonkey-dev and lp:seamonkey , see the changes between them , commit the changes to the .head branch and propose a merge , right?
<micahg> vibhav: let's be a little more realistic as I"m sure you have other things going on, perhaps by Sunday?
<vibhav> micahg: Ok
<micahg> vibhav: that's step 1, then try updating to 2.8 and grab fixes from lp:thunderbird/stable as needed to make it build
<vibhav> micahg: I dont have much things since my holidays have started
<vibhav_> Sorry (yet again)
<micahg> ./debian/rules get-orig-source DEBIAN_TAG=SEAMONKEY_2_8_RELEASE will get you a tarball
<vibhav_> micahg: Could you again start from step one?
<vibhav> micahg: Which branch shall I grab first?
<micahg> pull seamonkey.head, pull the seamonkey-dev branch from joe on top of it, then try updating to 2.8
<vibhav> They needed to be downloaded into different directories, right?
<vibhav> The dev branch has the debian files
<vibhav> I see
<vibhav> I will put these files into the puller lp:seamonkey see if it builds correctly
<vibhav> pulled*
<micahg> vibhav: I have to run out now, you'll need to bzr merge/pull and not copy files between the branch
<vibhav> ok
<FernandoMiguel> Olá
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-03-23
<vibhav> micahg: Are you there?
<micahg> vibhav: yeah
<vibhav> micahg: I wont be able to help you with the seamonkey stuff since the internet is too slow
<micahg> vibhav: fine, thanks for the notice
* micahg changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team: FF = Firefox | FF12.0b2 10.04-11.10 http://is.gd/WUM9i5 | FF13.0a2 10.04-12.04 http://is.gd/Byx4fN | Nothing in http://is.gd/dsudW needs testing | FF11.0 (10.04-11.10)/Thunderbird 3.1.20/11.0 (11.10) in Stable Releases | Report Mozilla PPA bugs: http://is.gd/hdZc1
* micahg changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team:  Looking for help with Seamonkey | Build versions and testing status: http://pad.ubuntu-uk.org/ubuntu-mozillateam | Report Mozilla PPA bugs: http://is.gd/hdZc1 | Mailing List: http://is.gd/G0rbMs
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-03-24
<FernandoMiguel> Boa noite
<FernandoMiguel> nite
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2013-03-20
<MadRabbit320> Hello all, TB 17.0.4 now asks for my password each time it opens or sends. Previous ver's didn't. How do I stop it?
<MadRabbit320> btw, #thunderbird tells me "invite only"...what's up with that?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2013-03-21
<alex_mayorga> Does anyone else see a bogus orange border on maximized Nightly windows on startup in Raring?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2014-03-19
<maokk> Here is my question, which already asked in #firefox but still get no clue: http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=47&t=161679&sid=0e563bda3f27642bdcc3f4373f0c904f
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2014-03-22
<gry> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa I added this, did apt-get update, apt-get install firefox-trunk, it says it's a newest version. but my version is 27.0a1. the page says it should be 31.
<gry> now what?
<Unit193> gry: Firefox and firefox-trunk can be installed simultaneously, so the firefox-trunk bin is `firefox-trunk`, not `firefox`.  The menu item is also Nightly rather than Firefox.
<gry> I removed my package, tried to install again, it says no installation candidate
<Unit193> gry: What version of Ubuntu?
<gry> 12.04
<Unit193> gry: That's too old, see here: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa/+packages?field.name_filter=&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=precise
<gry> so? how do I update to 13.04 or something? I would rather not install desbs manually
<gry> debs, too
<Unit193> 13.04 is EOL'd already, so not that one.
<gry> or 14.04
<gry> is 14.04 lts?
<Unit193> You could use a VM, if you didn't want to update yet.  It is, but unreleased as of yet.
<Unit193> 14.04 = April 2014
<gry> I can manually install deb, but I dont see a download in your link
<gry> '
<Unit193> That was listing Precise downloads.
<gry> I thought that too, until a point when I read it and saw no download
<gry> it's just easier to download from nightly.mozilla.org and discard that link, then update to 14.04; thanks for filling me in with the context
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2015-03-18
<jamie_> anyone in here right now
<gQuigs> jamie_: sure... but ah.. I'm not technically on the mozilla team
<jamie_> gQuigs: if you can help... who really gives a darn whether or not you are... im not and i help out if the fxosqa on moznet
<gQuigs> jamie_: what's the problem?
<jamie_> :p\
<jamie_> well i have looked at the ppa for the nighly... and it seems that there isnt one for utopic... does that mean that it wont work for utopic unicorn
<jamie_> or as yall call it the daily
<gQuigs> jamie_: you mean isn't one for vivid?  (I see one for utopic)
<gQuigs> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ubuntu/ppa?field.series_filter=utopic
<jamie_> gQuigs: that my be what i was looking for
<jamie_> i was on the ppa of https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<gQuigs> jamie_: yea, utopic is the first one on that page
<gQuigs> it doesn't get a label because it's the latest release (maybe?)
<jamie_> gQuigs: oh... okay
<jamie_> but i have added the ppa to my repositories and have ran the sudo apt-get update and it dose not even show up on the list of them
<gQuigs> jamie_: sudo apt-get install firefox-trunk gives what error?
<jamie_> one sec
<jamie_> now its running... i thought it would update the current version
<jamie_> my bad sorry
<gQuigs> jamie_: np
<gQuigs> jamie_: nope, the nightly one runs in it's own profile
<jamie_> gQuigs: it looks so bland....
<gQuigs> the beta PPA does update the firefox package
<gQuigs> yup, no theming
<jamie_> it looks so sad... :\
<gQuigs> jamie_: just think of it as pre-sunrise :P
<jamie_> i am gonna have to do some work on this... it looks like the old firefox
<jamie_> gQuigs: okay... it has webIDE... so i am good for the most part
<jamie_> gQuigs: thanks for the help with fixing my stupidity
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2015-03-19
<petersaints> Hi guys. You are responsible for the "Official PPA for Firefox Beta", am I right? Could you please update the available packages. Firefox 37 is currently on Beta 6 but the available packages are still on Beta 3.
<petersaints> Couldn't you automatically build new packages everytime a new Beta version is released?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2015-03-21
<petersaints> hi guys. Firefox 37.0 Beta 7 has been released. Could you update the mozillateam/firefox-next ppa? Thanks in advance
<petersaints> also, as a suggestion, couldn't this PPA automatically build the new beta everytime it is released? I don't know if there's some kind of way to check if Mozilla has released a new Beta automatically... but if there is, it would be nice to use it to have the PPA in sync with Mozilla ;)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2017-03-20
<wxl> hey folks
<wxl> are daily builds still a thing? seems kind of unmaintained, at least for thunderbird
<wxl> i refer specifically to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<wxl> looking at recent logs, it seems to be breaking on missing x libraries? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/275297127/buildlog_ubuntu-trusty-i386.thunderbird-trunk_50.0~a1~hg20160727r19781.306731-0ubuntu1~umd1~trusty_BUILDING.txt.gz
<wxl> although i guess that's only trusty
<wxl> otherwise seems to be make errors as early as refreshing debian/control https://launchpadlibrarian.net/275298576/buildlog_ubuntu-yakkety-i386.thunderbird-trunk_50.0~a1~hg20160727r19781.306731-0ubuntu1~umd1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<wxl> there's a strange broken pipe error in configuration
<wxl> wonder if that's not the issue
<wxl> otherwise the first failure is with nsWindow.o
<wxl> not exactly verbose as to why it failed
<wxl> after that, there are a variety of failures, but that may have been the beginning of it all
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2017-03-23
<chrisccoulson> brson, do rustc and cargo need to be updated together? (someone updated rustc in ubuntu to 1.16 last week, with cargo at 0.16 and I'm wondering if that's the cause of https://launchpadlibrarian.net/312038221/buildlog_ubuntu-zesty-i386.firefox-trunk_55.0~a1~hg20170323r349151-0ubuntu1_BUILDING.txt.gz)
<chrisccoulson> error[E0523]: found two different crates with name `std` that are not distinguished by differing `-C metadata`. This will result in symbol conflicts between the two.
<chrisccoulson>   --> /<<PKGBUILDDIR>>/third_party/rust/serde_derive/src/lib.rs:13:1
<chrisccoulson>    |
<chrisccoulson> 13 | extern crate proc_macro;
<chrisccoulson>    | ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<brson> chrisccoulson: yes they should be paired
<brson> chrisccoulson: i actually mean to send out an email about this
<brson> the build process for rust is changing so the entire 'distribution' is built from the rust-lang/rust sourc, including cargo
<brson> because they are both part of one product
<brson> and it's easier
<chrisccoulson> ah, that sounds better :)
<brson> this is going to affect packagers that are mostly treating them as separate products today
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2017-03-26
<various_accounts> Hello
<various_accounts> I'm using the trusty ppa https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<various_accounts> for firefox nightly builds
<various_accounts> however the last version was built 10 weeks ago...
<various_accounts> have the nightly builds moved?
<ricotz> various_accounts, better additionally add https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/ubuntu/firefox-next
<ricotz> the current workflow won't result in successful trunk/aurora builds of firefox/thunderbird for trusty
<various_accounts> oh, so aurora is synonymous with trunk?=
<various_accounts> I was hoping to keep `firefox` as the stable and `firefox-trunk` as the unstable
<various_accounts> I guess I'll just write a cron to download the nightlies from the homepage for me
<various_accounts> unless somebody else has already done so??
